# Invasion of the Grammar Police #3



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> glennie aisle korl mi daddy tunite. Hee has wimmin tu kum inn ern shower heem (un my stepmum says he iz veri cheeky win dey gits two heese boy bitts) den hee haster reed de deyli tellygraff pepper frum frunt two bakk, urn due di krosswerd, hav ease lunch ern glass urve whine, haff a slipe, wotch de telly, hav heese gin, cheesy nibbles, diner .... I allers reeng erbawt ten kos he is busy boy ..


wen yu reengs Daddy, geeve im mei luv and tell heem ee diservesawl da pampereen hee getts and eef'n i woz wun ov da wimmin showereen heem i wud smak hiez arse Eet sownds tu mei az eef heez kwite hinjoyin hisself wiv wyne, wimmin and dgin an chezzy nibbuls, and ai hoppin hee gets well reel sune xx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> any minute now we are going to be budged along to fred number 3 ... ore banned, ivven dough wi haint deeskussed pollyticks wuns :thumbup:


o ai ope wee izunt banned cuz wee haint dun nuffin rong wee ownlee haz fun-- no puliteeks hallowed ore nuffink narsty


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wen yu reengs Daddy, geeve im mei luv and tell heem ee diservesawl da pampereen hee getts and eef'n i woz wun ov da wimmin showereen heem i wud smak hiez arse Eet sownds tu mei az eef heez kwite hinjoyin hisself wiv wyne, wimmin and dgin an chezzy nibbuls, and ai hoppin hee gets well reel sune xx


Hit luks ter mi laik mebbe he wants the hichin and blisters stopped but tu kiep the nursees kumin. I du howp he is feelin betterer awreddy. Sum them steroids wurks pretty fast.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

OOps! Jus hit page 100. Duck evbody, in kase the throws roks at us fer overlodin the servers. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Now, chaps, can you answer me a question. I found in the good ole US of A that wehn you say "shrimp" I would call it a prawn. My hunkle was a prawn feesherman, but datt partuv scootland dey wos hoooge prown - like wots korled Dublin Bay prawns. Hennyways, dey were sew gude dat hi allers sold heese haul afores hi ivven gott bak tu de pier - ern dey woz den flowun streit ti Ittally or Frans.
> 
> To me, a shrimp is a teeny likkle fing. How big izz yore shrimps and do you have prawns tu?


I has herd of shrimps bein called Prawns but kant member whear. Sumtymes differnt part o the country calls things by differnt name (local vernancular) so it be posipl that they called Prawns in some areas of US.

We hav differnt size shrimp. The Jumbo shrimp is the largest. They mite be 4 inches long or so head to tail. Butterfly shrimp are a little smaller mebbe 3 inches. They are the ones I like best fried. Cocktail shrimp are only bout a inch long and I no be sure if they be a sepert variety or if they just baby jumbos. They are often served hangin around the edge of a bowl, with a tomater based dippin sauce inside the bowl. The ones I calls salad shrimp is smaller mebbe 1/2 inch an are usually canned. I spect they are also jus baby shrimp. They haf a more delicate taste that dusnt overcome the macatoni salad.

I am defnitly not a expert on shrimp so I kud be off on sizes, but thats what I nos fum seein im in markets an in restrants. Sumtymes you kin by fresh jumbos from trucks parked by the road. I have herd of pipple buyin them and they say they be reel gud, but I haf also herd of pipple gettin shrimp that had gon bad and mayd them reel sick, so I stick to the markets er restrants fer mine. (Which my budget dusnt allow ver offen).


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I haf to leeve in a lil while an will be gone mos of the day. I myte katch the layt session but if I get howm tuu late, I will see yu tomorrer.

I an goin wif sum o my senior group to do a Segway tour along the bayshore. Wish me luk. LOL

PS. I howp we ar still in bizniz when I gets bak. ;-) ;-)


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I haf to leeve in a lil while an will be gone mos of the day. I myte katch the layt session but if I get howm tuu late, I will see yu tomorrer.
> 
> I an goin wif sum o my senior group to do a Segway tour along the bayshore. Wish me luk. LOL
> 
> PS. I howp we ar still in bizniz when I gets bak. ;-) ;-)


howups yu havvs funn misellen - ern know rastlin - ai nose wott yu seenyerrs gitts ipter :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

jumbo shrimp sounds like standard prawn size here. unkell duncan's wher wot kood bea korld morbidly obese shrimp ai spoze .... like er smorlish lobbster. youse right terbawt shellfish bein dodgy sumtaims ... narsti. needs ter bea veri fresh frum summwun yu nose....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ern glenni, my daddy nose bawt yu orlreddy. I tole heem ai had met dis naice leddi orn de fore umm, ern sedd yore daddy had bean att Dunkirk too. Dat made heem tel mi dee hole storri bawt wot happened two him dere. Urn heeze nivver dun datt aforr. Wi woz allers tole knot to arsk mi daddy bawt de worr, sew fank yu agin. Sorry yore daddy got caught by dem narsies an my dad jes mannidged two scape, butt dey brave menn. x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ern glenni, my daddy nose bawt yu orlreddy. I tole heem ai had met dis naice leddi orn de fore umm, ern sedd yore daddy had bean att Dunkirk too. Dat made heem tel mi dee hole storri bawt wot happened two him dere. Urn heeze nivver dun datt aforr. Wi woz allers tole knot to arsk mi daddy bawt de worr, sew fank yu agin. Sorry yore daddy got caught by dem narsies an my dad jes mannidged two scape, butt dey brave menn. x


Yes awl dem men woz verry brave, ai fink sum of eet was painful fore dem two tork about some of the atrossitiz dey saw, but we got ower daddys back dats da mayne fing, and sum were nott soe luckee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

rite, naw aize gort me grosseries derleevered, ern de mann sed ow datts de beeg frendli dorgiie what wi gott orner sistem.naw aise gort dee crokpott orn fool blarst fer di fust battcher chris kookin fer dis weekend, ern aiv gott mi orl brann kaek reddy for t'oven ...... ai fink aisle leeve de flapkacks ter mekk termorrowe


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ann I ease meen, korse wennai kleered de frige awt ai faunded 2 likkel bitsa chokklit wot ai haf left at edge erv wurktopr ter sea ow beedient hi kan be. Wun haur orlreddi ern dey steal dere :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Neow dat wot ai korl horgandisashun tu get awl diss lubbly gwub weddy fore youre Chris, eez highs weel litted uop wen ee seaz wot eez lubly mummy az maed fore weem-- and dat Bloo, ee iz da perfik dawgy,- to leeve dat choklit bee for one hole hhouwer, ai luv heam givez eem a patty on da hed from grannyglennie


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Neow dat wot ai korl horgandisashun tu get awl diss lubbly gwub weddy fore youre Chris, eez highs weel litted uop wen ee seaz wot eez lubly mummy az maed fore weem-- and dat Bloo, ee iz da perfik dawgy,- to leeve dat choklit bee for one hole hhouwer, ai luv heam givez eem a patty on da hed from grannyglennie


heel getta patt wen ai gow too de loo urn eats stil dere win ai git bakk

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> heel getta patt wen ai gow too de loo urn eats stil dere win ai git bakk
> 
> :thumbup:


Bloo wunt letted uss daoewn :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Bloo wunt letted uss daoewn :thumbup:


wel aise gibbon heem err patt korse eats steal dere - maind yu, heese more hintristed een do crokkitport att de mowmint .... :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel aise gibbon heem err patt korse eats steal dere - maind yu, heese more hintristed een do crokkitport att de mowmint .... :thumbup:


aw ee a gud boy, ai can just sea heem stearin att da crokkitpot and finkin ai oeping mum saeves mei summo dat
And haz yu noteeced we bin booted orf grimmer pooleece, neow wott wee gonna doo


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aw ee a gud boy, ai can just sea heem stearin att da crokkitpot and finkin ai oeping mum saeves mei summo dat
> And haz yu noteeced we bin booted orf grimmer pooleece, neow wott wee gonna doo


ooo juss ad nuvver luk wee steel dare yippee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aw ee a gud boy, ai can just sea heem stearin att da crokkitpot and finkin ai oeping mum saeves mei summo dat
> And haz yu noteeced we bin booted orf grimmer pooleece, neow wott wee gonna doo


ai aint been booted, youse binn portred ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

venting ranting pm on way glennie frenie .......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai aint been booted, youse binn portred ....


oooer worraviedun


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oooer worraviedun


wel eat mightav bean me, grassing you upp abowt bean a dubble hagent siting in de staff kanteen in vladivostok

:-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel eat mightav bean me, grassing you upp abowt bean a dubble hagent siting in de staff kanteen in vladivostok
> 
> :-D


o noo, neow me kuvvers bleuwn fortcha wa me mayte, ai woz trieen tu gett sum vudka fer me n yer Daddy neow we djust affta stik wiv dgin yu derdy rwatt :shock: :roll:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> o noo, neow me kuvvers bleuwn fortcha wa me mayte, ai woz trieen tu gett sum vudka fer me n yer Daddy neow we djust affta stik wiv dgin yu derdy rwatt :shock: :roll:


zokay, hadmin dint blive mi ern sedd ter ea kareful or mi pants wood katch orn fire ......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> zokay, hadmin dint blive mi ern sedd ter ea kareful or mi pants wood katch orn fire ......


aha ya sea wot appuns wen yu tell dem lyerz and yuowll git poxon yer tong and thull kawlyer naemes lyke tit tayle tit yer tong willsplitt an awl da likkuldikky berds weel gerra likkul bitt-- betch adunt erd dat afore did yaz, neow behive thasen


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aha ya sea wot appuns wen yu tell dem lyerz and yuowll git poxon yer tong and thull kawlyer naemes lyke tit tayle tit yer tong willsplitt an awl da likkuldikky berds weel gerra likkul bitt-- betch adunt erd dat afore did yaz, neow behive thasen


nivver heard datt wun but youse fritted mi inter beehiving missen

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nivver heard datt wun but youse fritted mi inter beehiving missen
> 
> :thumbup:


gud, neow du az yer grannie telsya, juss be sed


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey missy, how did your meeting/ outing go,ai howping yu behived your self


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Hey missy, how did your meeting/ outing go,ai howping yu behived your self


Wi hed a gyd tyne runnin round town on dem Segways. Bu I losted my kase wif mi debit card and driver license and stuff in it. So I bin busy callin the banks and cancelin cards. Tomorrow I has to go to the driver license office and try tu kornvince em I reely am mi so I kin git another license. Sigh, I dint een hav muney to pay fer mi lunch or the tour but my friend paid fer mi. As sun as I kin get sum muney fum the bank, I has to remember to pay her back.

I be the plump wun number 4 frum the left.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

What awl that tawk about bein kicked orf. Glennee, did sumwun try to boot yu? Has the gremlin polees finded us? Whott happened jus kaws I tuk a day orf frum ya?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

U.S.A. Standards of Shrimp:
http://www.seafood.nmfs.noaa.gov/ShrimpFreshandFrozen.pdf

http://www.certi-fresh.com/sizing_chart.php
http://www.myrecipes.com/how-to/cooking-questions/shrimp-sizes-00420000013102/
http://www.pauladeen.com/article_view/uncle_bubba_shows_you_how_to_size_shrimp/

http://whatscookingamerica.net/ShrimpTips.htm

And something intriguing for the tastebuds:
http://www.great-alaska-seafood.com/shellfish.htm

I've priced Kroger Scallops...about $15 USD (do not remember size of package). I love the stuff...obviously cannae afford me own appetite. <G>


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oh missellen aize sori yu losttid yer stuff ern havvat gow froo orl dat hassel. Howp yer gerrit bakk agin wiv hnot two much noyyanse. I loved your picture, an di nais cheeful grinn orn yer face. Fergott howl ole yu sedd yu woz but ai memeer it as been no chicken, sew ai wunt hexpektin sutch a cheeky likkle fing.Bye de way, wen ai woz chubby ern dint laik eet, wun urve mai posh landlord's frends sedd ai woz "beeyootifully made". 

Urn now I know worra segway ease. Dint laik tu arske afor, kos ai dint wont two be fort orv uz higgnorantt. Aise seen um orn merican tv n sat, but dint no wott dey woz korld. Dey lukes funn

Luvs ya misellen .... x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> What awl that tawk about bein kicked orf. Glennee, did sumwun try to boot yu? Has the gremlin polees finded us? Whott happened jus kaws I tuk a day orf frum ya?


 eet woz mi teezin glennie, urn sheese gibbon mi sutcha beed telin orf bawt tellin lyse datt aisle nivver du eat ergennn
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

thankyou kaizzie. My unkell duncan's sort were the "colossal" ones. Ai nivver wurked awt wot di difrent weights whirr kos in dat part of scootland, fish woz ollers measured by the "cran" an i don't know wot das is.

Just goggled it - a cran is a measurement from 1796,originally used for fresh uncleaned herring. It was a box that measured about 37.5 imperial gallons, and contained, on average, 750 fish. So he sold by the boxload, all boxes the same size. As soon as he got the boat to the peir, the French or Italians wude flash freeze it, ern fly it off for sumbuddy's fansy dinner .... weave er hefty beeg prais tagg kuz dey kemm frum highlands erv scootland ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> What awl that tawk about bein kicked orf. Glennee, did sumwun try to boot yu? Has the gremlin polees finded us? Whott happened jus kaws I tuk a day orf frum ya?


no ai iznt been kikked ofr missy eet be dat norty laydee Lotty teezin us agayn-- eny waye dat be a goodly photo yu sent fer uss tu sea, wot a luvly creowd-- bett yu had funn
wot a bummer losin yore kase wid awl yer stuffin, ope yu gotted everting sortid neow


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

lol, mi nursie keim urli twoday. Funli iniff wen eat kemm ter bea weyed mi scales wurnt een baffrum. Eats porsibully korse dey were heedin unner mi bedd, butt ai dint tel a lie, jes sedd dey whirr ushully een di baffrume. I nomalli letts em wey mi, butt wiv avvin de trotts dis week ai dowunt wonner bea.....

an nuvver lol, de plice n binn raund - reglar pleese datt ease, koz deres sew menny buggerlees rawn here. Orn do form dey dint putt dat ai hadd eni speshul reesk ... butt ai is now weitin ferrer korl bakk korse di numptees lef gayutt hopen, ern sum pippuls tink bloo kun steel be reysed ern hi kooda runn awt ern be nicked ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol, mi nursie keim urli twoday. Funli iniff wen eat kemm ter bea weyed mi scales wurnt een baffrum. Eats porsibully korse dey were heedin unner mi bedd, butt ai dint tel a lie, jes sedd dey whirr ushully een di baffrume. I nomalli letts em wey mi, butt wiv avvin de trotts dis week ai dowunt wonner bea.....
> 
> an nuvver lol, de plice n binn raund - reglar pleese datt ease, koz deres sew menny buggerlees rawn here. Orn do form dey dint putt dat ai hadd eni speshul reesk ... butt ai is now weitin ferrer korl bakk korse di numptees lef gayutt hopen, ern sum pippuls tink bloo kun steel be reysed ern hi kooda runn awt ern be nicked ...


ai be ear awl by mindself, warez yu awl gorn, ai finks yu and m'laydee haz awl tooked Bloo tu da rayce twak tu letted heem chayse dat stuffed wabbit and leaved mei ear tu mael dinna, nott fayre


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Butt eef Bloo winz da wace and yu gets sum muni yu kud ang wownd da chippie hand bwing sum feesh n cheaps and nushie peez bak tu da hattik-= and git bloo sum scratchins (dems cwispy batter bits orf da feesh missy )


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol, mi nursie keim urli twoday. Funli iniff wen eat kemm ter bea weyed mi scales wurnt een baffrum. Eats porsibully korse dey were heedin unner mi bedd, butt ai dint tel a lie, jes sedd dey whirr ushully een di baffrume. I nomalli letts em wey mi, butt wiv avvin de trotts dis week ai dowunt wonner bea.....
> 
> an nuvver lol, de plice n binn raund - reglar pleese datt ease, koz deres sew menny buggerlees rawn here. Orn do form dey dint putt dat ai hadd eni speshul reesk ... butt ai is now weitin ferrer korl bakk korse di numptees lef gayutt hopen, ern sum pippuls tink bloo kun steel be reysed ern hi kooda runn awt ern be nicked ...


wunder ow dem skaylez getted hunder yuze bedd, ai tink Bloo hyded dem fore yu soe yu dint haz tu tell fibbz tu nursie


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai be ear awl by mindself, warez yu awl gorn, ai finks yu and m'laydee haz awl tooked Bloo tu da rayce twak tu letted heem chayse dat stuffed wabbit and leaved mei ear tu mael dinna, nott fayre


 aiz eer now. Bloo worntid er worky butt cheingid is maind kos eet wos reining. ai towuld heem iffn he worntid er workie he woz @@@ gittin wun. laik eet ore knot. heniwey nidded tu gow tu coop fer sum brandee (de orl bran keak wozza beat dri) nuffinl laik er sock needle fer gittin howls fer dee branee dawn. di res ease fer meddisinnal purrpusses .....
owe ern ai nided sum golen shoogar ferris flapjacks, ee berrer bea ungree wen ee gits bak ..


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz eer now. Bloo worntid er worky butt cheingid is maind kos eet wos reining. ai towuld heem iffn he worntid er workie he woz @@@ gittin wun. laik eet ore knot. heniwey nidded tu gow tu coop fer sum brandee (de orl bran keak wozza beat dri) nuffinl laik er sock needle fer gittin howls fer dee branee dawn. di res ease fer meddisinnal purrpusses .....
> owe ern ai nided sum golen shoogar ferris flapjacks, ee berrer bea ungree wen ee gits bak ..


soe bloo went workies dahn the coop didd ee,finkin yorw bouy will bee appee tu heet awl themz luvly fudes , yu betta kip dat bwandde een da kubierd for meddissumaal perpuss ai izunt abbin yu dwunk een charge orv da keetchen


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe dere ai dint no dat woz hoffense, tanks fer teep orf.. hignoranz is no difens een caught. iffn eet elps ai haddli youse mi kittchin ......


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel eat mightav bean me, grassing you upp abowt bean a dubble hagent siting in de staff kanteen in vladivostok
> 
> :-D


If yu dun that, shaym on ya. Wi no sposd to rat out ower frens. :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> o noo, neow me kuvvers bleuwn fortcha wa me mayte, ai woz trieen tu gett sum vudka fer me n yer Daddy neow we djust affta stik wiv dgin yu derdy rwatt :shock: :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yu ttell er Glennee


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh missellen aize sori yu losttid yer stuff ern havvat gow froo orl dat hassel. Howp yer gerrit bakk agin wiv hnot two much noyyanse. I loved your picture, an di nais cheeful grinn orn yer face. Fergott howl ole yu sedd yu woz but ai memeer it as been no chicken, sew ai wunt hexpektin sutch a cheeky likkle fing.Bye de way, wen ai woz chubby ern dint laik eet, wun urve mai posh landlord's frends sedd ai woz "beeyootifully made".
> 
> Urn now I know worra segway ease. Dint laik tu arske afor, kos ai dint wont two be fort orv uz higgnorantt. Aise seen um orn merican tv n sat, but dint no wott dey woz korld. Dey lukes funn
> 
> Luvs ya misellen .... x


They be so mush fun that evbody wants tu du it agin. This was mi secunt tyme to go ridin on em. I went wif ta group to do a tour in Mt Dora which has sum o Floridees few hills. that wer fun tu. I wants wun of them Segways fer mi own but prolly wont niver git wun.

The ladee nex to me in all blue was the fren whu payd fer me. She a gud fren.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> If yu dun that, shaym on ya. Wi no sposd to rat out ower frens. :XD:


M'laydee wudn't ratt on mei missy,she ownly tizzin , ai fink shei gits a beet cheiky wen shiz hadd a glarse uv sherree and a bagg ov popcorn


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> no ai iznt been kikked ofr missy eet be dat norty laydee Lotty teezin us agayn-- eny waye dat be a goodly photo yu sent fer uss tu sea, wot a luvly creowd-- bett yu had funn
> wot a bummer losin yore kase wid awl yer stuffin, ope yu gotted everting sortid neow


I cancelled the credit/debit cards an they gonna send mi nu wuns in a few dayz. But o my the driver lisens. Since 9/11 the guvmint gettin secur tee konshas an mayd it harder to git driver licenses caws yu hav to prov yu belong here. I had mi birt sertifcat but when I marreed, I changed mi name so thay wanted a copy o mi marrig lisins or divorse papers. Oh oh, that awl happend so long ago that I dunt hav em ennymor. So I tuk ever peese o paper I kud find as well as a little bit o the kichen sink and trottet in. I tuk a letter fum the Bishop when he anulled mi marrig and he menshuns in it that he had luked a the divorse papers (I think that whar the originals went) and I tuk mi discharge papers fum the Army what had mi hole name (First, Middle, Maiden, and Last) and shode em that. An I even had a picture of mi original Drive Licens. But they still warnt happy. They askd were i married in Flordee an that was win I had tu tell em no I were married on a Air Base in Puerto Rico and the base has bin closed. The clerk sorta turned a lil pale and went back to her superviser fer the third tyme. Finly she kame back an said that this was wun tyme mi age were benevicial bacause he sed they kud giv me my noo license caws of how old I wer they let sum of the rules slide. I gess he figgered I wer tu old tu be a terrerizer He He. :mrgreen: But I got it so I am a reel person agin.

Next I has to get my VA card replaces but they are changing sumthing about the cards so I hav to go back in a week or so fer that. I not worried about that wun tho caws I hav what I need for it. VA stands for Veterans Administration and that is where I get my medical care so I need the card but no worry bout it. He tol me wat i wud need an I hav everthing.

That were how my day were spent, Not as mutch fun as yesterday but I am releeved to hav it ofer wif.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol, mi nursie keim urli twoday. Funli iniff wen eat kemm ter bea weyed mi scales wurnt een baffrum. Eats porsibully korse dey were heedin unner mi bedd, butt ai dint tel a lie, jes sedd dey whirr ushully een di baffrume. I nomalli letts em wey mi, butt wiv avvin de trotts dis week ai dowunt wonner bea.....
> 
> an nuvver lol, de plice n binn raund - reglar pleese datt ease, koz deres sew menny buggerlees rawn here. Orn do form dey dint putt dat ai hadd eni speshul reesk ... butt ai is now weitin ferrer korl bakk korse di numptees lef gayutt hopen, ern sum pippuls tink bloo kun steel be reysed ern hi kooda runn awt ern be nicked ...


Mi goodness. That wuda bin hart brakin if blu hadda rund out an sum jack--- had tukin him. If that had happint, them idgits wat lef the gate opin shud be horse whipped. Why du they theen you hav the gate closed in the fust playse?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol, mi nursie keim urli twoday. Funli iniff wen eat kemm ter bea weyed mi scales wurnt een baffrum. Eats porsibully korse dey were heedin unner mi bedd, butt ai dint tel a lie, jes sedd dey whirr ushully een di baffrume. I nomalli letts em wey mi, butt wiv avvin de trotts dis week ai dowunt wonner bea.....
> 
> an nuvver lol, de plice n binn raund - reglar pleese datt ease, koz deres sew menny buggerlees rawn here. Orn do form dey dint putt dat ai hadd eni speshul reesk ... butt ai is now weitin ferrer korl bakk korse di numptees lef gayutt hopen, ern sum pippuls tink bloo kun steel be reysed ern hi kooda runn awt ern be nicked ...


What did nursee say bout yu? Is you still alyve? Du yu no win yu hafta go bak inter the horspital?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai be ear awl by mindself, warez yu awl gorn, ai finks yu and m'laydee haz awl tooked Bloo tu da rayce twak tu letted heem chayse dat stuffed wabbit and leaved mei ear tu mael dinna, nott fayre


I bin gorn awl dai gettin mi papers back frum lusin em yestday. I back nou and yappin awai at yu luke I allus du.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wunder ow dem skaylez getted hunder yuze bedd, ai tink Bloo hyded dem fore yu soe yu dint haz tu tell fibbz tu nursie


I fink it were the gud phats fayree. But if it kieps up SUMBODY ar gonna be in trubble wif nursee and dokter. Shaym on that phat fayree fer duin that.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I fink it were the gud phats fayree. But if it kieps up SUMBODY ar gonna be in trubble wif nursee and dokter. Shaym on that phat fayree fer duin that.


ai wish the finn faeryree wud veezit mei, ai dun lyke phat fayrriez dey pley twiks ande yes SUMBODDI willbee een trubul wiv dat dokter eef'n shei hydes eet agayn


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai wish the finn faeryree wud veezit mei, ai dun lyke phat fayrriez dey pley twiks ande yes SUMBODDI willbee een trubul wiv dat dokter eef'n shei hydes eet agayn


eatell bee bak fer nex taim. ai jose dowunt o truble frum avvin trots ern mebbie looing sum wait.

Mi daddi is kleerin up a bitt orlredy, which is good butll have ter have lorng term tweetment ferrit.

know aisis forlorn erslipr sew ai will say nait nait tu y'all


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Nite Nite Mi Ladee


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a scare about 6 am this morning...during the storm I lost one dial-up modem in THIS machine.

Luckily I had my finger on the power button ASAP. But I don't like seeing one of my charges in pain ... actually froze the whole machine before I could turn it off.

Went to Fry's and got 2 of the same make/model of dial-up modem. Put the new card where the other was...not a single request for driver disk with Windows 7 Professional, 64-bit! :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I had a scare about 6 am this morning...during the storm I lost one dial-up modem in THIS machine.
> 
> Luckily I had my finger on the power button ASAP. But I don't like seeing one of my charges in pain ... actually froze the whole machine before I could turn it off.
> 
> Went to Fry's and got 2 of the same make/model of dial-up modem. Put the new card where the other was...not a single request for driver disk with Windows 7 Professional, 64-bit! :thumbup:


Kaxee do yu hav a serge protector on yur compluter?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai wish the finn faeryree wud veezit mei, ai dun lyke phat fayrriez dey pley twiks ande yes SUMBODDI willbee een trubul wiv dat dokter eef'n shei hydes eet agayn


If wi caches up wif a fin fayree wi gonna lok her in a box till she shakees her maggin fin wand ower us an get is bak ower gerlish figgers.

Kan yu bleev that I uster be so fin that i awmost kudn get into the army. I were to lite to pass the fiscal and the medic wat wayed me had me go eet a big lunch and then kum bak. Secund try an I past wif 3 ounces to spayr. Awl thru basic the drill sargint wud stan at the end o the fud line at meells an put extra deserts an glasses o milk on mi tray an sau "yu need this". It wer kinda imbarsin then, but I sure wish I kud git thin lyke that agin. I spec that wont happen tho, no unles we kach the fin fayree. LOL :twisted:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Im jus talkin to miself here so I spose I will go bak to bed now an try to get sleepy. Nite evbody.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dad just bought two new ones...to only have one third-party device fail in that rainstorm...would have been worse had I not turned the AC unit off during the worst of the rain 'n thunder!

<G> Seeing that I got the computer back to health ag'n...Mom insisted that SHE get equal time 'fore she had t' go to bed prior to 3 appointments.

I've considered a little mini-party...what I do will be told here later. <G>


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Dad just bought two new ones...to only have one third-party device fail in that rainstorm...would have been worse had I not turned the AC unit off during the worst of the rain 'n thunder!
> 
> <G> Seeing that I got the computer back to health ag'n...Mom insisted that SHE get equal time 'fore she had t' go to bed prior to 3 appointments.
> 
> I've considered a little mini-party...what I do will be told here later. <G>


Gotta do as your mummy tells you kaixxie. Boy am I glad I don't need dial up any more .....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> If wi caches up wif a fin fayree wi gonna lok her in a box till she shakees her maggin fin wand ower us an get is bak ower gerlish figgers.
> 
> Kan yu bleev that I uster be so fin that i awmost kudn get into the army. I were to lite to pass the fiscal and the medic wat wayed me had me go eet a big lunch and then kum bak. Secund try an I past wif 3 ounces to spayr. Awl thru basic the drill sargint wud stan at the end o the fud line at meells an put extra deserts an glasses o milk on mi tray an sau "yu need this". It wer kinda imbarsin then, but I sure wish I kud git thin lyke that agin. I spec that wont happen tho, no unles we kach the fin fayree. LOL :twisted:


gosh ai rispects ya fer being in millitarry misellen. They musta wanted you reely badd tu send you awt ferra beeg luch ter parse de fizzikal......and eet ease sew sweet datt dey keptcher fed up two ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

win ai tokked tu my stepmummy larse nait shi tole mi dad and her hadd wotched a prog on de telly bawt dorgs, train ter hexplain haw dey kum in sew menni difrent shapes er saizes urn stuff. Henniwei, she sedd orl dorgies ran de seim way, septin greyhaunds. ai sedd dat wen bloo ran hi hunches his bakk rite upp un his back leggs kum down een frunt afore his frunt ledds. she sedd ai woz ekkzaktli rite ...

ai shal naw no whai di beeg doggs - een de fastuns karnt katchim ... dey runn de rong way.lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bloo avvin er kuddle (luv two sey dat am me in photo but aint :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> eatell bee bak fer nex taim. ai jose dowunt o truble frum avvin trots ern mebbie looing sum wait.
> 
> Mi daddi is kleerin up a bitt orlredy, which is good butll have ter have lorng term tweetment ferrit.
> 
> know aisis forlorn erslipr sew ai will say nait nait tu y'all


pleezed tu here yore daddiez kleerin up a beet, ee will ang abowt een da orspikkul cos ee nose ee gonna git spoyled bye dem nerseez, an wee nose wot deeze olde soliers are lyke :XD: :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> bloo avvin er kuddle (luv two sey dat am me in photo but aint :thumbup:


Dats a bootiful photo of Bloo and pritty girl, iz she da wun what teakes bloo fore workies?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Dats a bootiful photo of Bloo and pritty girl, iz she da wun what teakes bloo fore workies?


datt pritty gurl iz mai suns girlyfrend. I has tort her to nitt, and she is scarily good at it .....

she's a teenie tiny fing, az yu kun te bai her feis nort bean mutch beeger dam bloos 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> pleezed tu here yore daddiez kleerin up a beet, ee will ang abowt een da orspikkul cos ee nose ee gonna git spoyled bye dem nerseez, an wee nose wot deeze olde soliers are lyke :XD: :XD:


 heez nort een di horsepickle ... dey gitts karers een tu helup. Hazter pay furrum, butt dere ease er charty dat sends er sitter evri week sew dat mai steppy kan haff er few awers orf. Butt mai daddi hinsistikakes de sitters mus be wimmin ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> datt pritty gurl iz mai suns girlyfrend. I has tort her to nitt, and she is scarily good at it .....
> 
> she's a teenie tiny fing, az yu kun te bai her feis nort bean mutch beeger dam bloos
> :thumbup:


ai funked dat pwitty gerlie was Chriss? gerl fwend,--- neow yu eez a gudd teecherist and she eez da gud lernereest weldun bofe uv yu :thumbup: 
Lostie did you know that British legion can help ex service men wiv awl kindsa fings ? pm me if'n yu want moore hinfo


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai funked dat pwitty gerlie was Chriss? gerl fwend,--- neow yu eez a gudd teecherist and she eez da gud lernereest weldun bofe uv yu :thumbup:
> Lostie did you know that British legion can help ex service men wiv awl kindsa fings ? pm me if'n yu want moore hinfo


ai do know that, thankies, but my daddi is somewhat proud ern int short ev a bob or two so heed priffer eet ter gew ter dose whi nidd eat morr. I do give ter help for heroes, but wozza beat kros larse taim ai woz een brighton station waiting for a train. They were klekting for HforH and akshully rattlid de tinn unner mi nowse. aim afraid ai sedd bog orf korse mi daddi as loadsa meddles, is 93, leeves rawnd kornerr an yu du naff orl ferrim.

Aksherli, de british legion did help a friend whose ex hubby was in the army - even though he was dishonourably discahrged fer bean 24/7 drunk. They built a ramp for her lektik buggy sew she kood git awt :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Charli (pretty girl) was so good at nittin dat orl I did was cast on and do kuppla rows uv garter steetch, den she did wun and sedd it dint luke laik main. I explained everiboddy has a diffrint tension, but she insisted orn doin de nex row heggzakli laik main ......and did. Scary !


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ai hate eet wen dey rattle the teen rite attcha, ai fink eets rude, butt ai alluss geeves tu BL cuz dey elped mei old Daddi wen me mammy died. ai fink dey paid fore a worshin masheen fore him and fixed a wamp fore iz lekky scooter, ee was a pwoud man and din want any charity, but heez mate tell him ee woz entitled tu eet


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai hate eet wen dey rattle the teen rite attcha, ai fink eets rude, butt ai alluss geeves tu BL cuz dey elped mei old Daddi wen me mammy died. ai fink dey paid fore a worshin masheen fore him and fixed a wamp fore iz lekky scooter, ee was a pwoud man and din want any charity, but heez mate tell him ee woz entitled tu eet


ai fink that is reely gude orve dem - an ai mus say mi friend woz nokked awt bai dem helpin her wiv de ramp. spose hee mait need dere help wun dey an it downt pay ter bea tupraud - he's happy to have heese extra winter fuel allowance and tv lisense peyd ferrim ....

ai akkershully gitts diserbeelitty livvin lowans. wot mekks me lol ease di leekle beat ekkstra dey givs yer fer crimble - ai tink its a fiver en as bean fer yeers. Nise fort dough .....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

loll, naw eets gort kowuld ai putts mi wormer jakkit orn fer bloo's leekel wokkies. kos ai ease er houseslut twosent worshed seense bawt may wen ai larst nidded eat. Pokkit fool uv wun and two pound coins. Aise gotta giant marmite jar munny box,ern dey gows een dere. Parrently wen eats fool eet howulds erbawt 200 quid. Wotch awt orl aisel vizzit yer :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai fink that is reely gude orve dem - an ai mus say mi friend woz nokked awt bai dem helpin her wiv de ramp. spose hee mait need dere help wun dey an it downt pay ter bea tupraud - he's happy to have heese extra winter fuel allowance and tv lisense peyd ferrim ....
> 
> ai akkershully gitts diserbeelitty livvin lowans. wot mekks me lol ease di leekle beat ekkstra dey givs yer fer crimble - ai tink its a fiver en as bean fer yeers. Nise fort dough .....


Ai guess wee shud bee fenkful fer any beet ov help ai gits cold wevver loewance and free telly so aiz appee wi dat 
:thumbup: 
wen da Breetish leegun did dem djobs fer me Daddy mei and my sis did give a gud dunashun to dem


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> loll, naw eets gort kowuld ai putts mi wormer jakkit orn fer bloo's leekel wokkies. kos ai ease er houseslut twosent worshed seense bawt may wen ai larst nidded eat. Pokkit fool uv wun and two pound coins. Aise gotta giant marmite jar munny box,ern dey gows een dere. Parrently wen eats fool eet howulds erbawt 200 quid. Wotch awt orl aisel vizzit yer :thumbup:


ai lurve wen dat appuns ai a beet scruffy ande dunt allas wash mei jakkit afore ai gits eet ouwt aggen and ai findded lotts uv shinie coyns wots werf £ of 50p an sunthymes dem wots werf £2 koynes ai byez dgin wiv eet and choklieet. Dat djar eez good fore olding dat mutch dosh, yu kan alluss cum tu sea uz eny thyme yu lyke :shock:


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Pretty girl. Happy looking dog.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Pretty girl. Happy looking dog.


Hi hurri! He is a happy chappy there - especially as he has learned to dislike any kind of camera. And Charli is a pretty little girl. She is an apprentice at a very upmarket hair salon, and I get walloping great discounts from the top stylist as a result. Which reminds me,the stylist has a baby on the way, so I'll get a quick trim in and tip her with a baby blankie.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gosh ai rispects ya fer being in millitarry misellen. They musta wanted you reely badd tu send you awt ferra beeg luch ter parse de fizzikal......and eet ease sew sweet datt dey keptcher fed up two ...


It were during the Vietnam conflic an they was havin a push to get mor wimmin. Thay put in jobs that uster to be dun by men, then the men kud be sent ower to fite. I spect sum of the min wisht we was still home in the kichen. I were in communcashuns an wanted to go to Nam but the onee wimmin thay wud sen had to be midikal peepl an that wern me. 
If I were in nou, I wud prolly hav gawn to Afganstan or Iraq. But they don take 75 yeer olde wimmin er sum reeson. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> bloo avvin er kuddle (luv two sey dat am me in photo but aint :thumbup:


Oh, he be a pretty bouy! An his fren is pretti tuu. Is she the wun hu takes Blu fer warks?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> win ai tokked tu my stepmummy larse nait shi tole mi dad and her hadd wotched a prog on de telly bawt dorgs, train ter hexplain haw dey kum in sew menni difrent shapes er saizes urn stuff. Henniwei, she sedd orl dorgies ran de seim way, septin greyhaunds. ai sedd dat wen bloo ran hi hunches his bakk rite upp un his back leggs kum down een frunt afore his frunt ledds. she sedd ai woz ekkzaktli rite ...
> 
> ai shal naw no whai di beeg doggs - een de fastuns karnt katchim ... dey runn de rong way.lol


I niver payd no tenshun to how dawgs run befor, nou I haffa wach Clancy to see hou he duz it. He be ast enuff to cach rats an kill em but he ho greyhoun so I spec he kunt cach Blu eether, but hi wud sure luv tryin. He chases squirrels but they stey clows to trees an run up em. Sumtymes he chases em around the yard wif them in the trees and him on the groun. If they get out of site he can still find em becaws he kin smell em. that be his strongest point, I wud put his smeller up agin a bloodhound. Jus try to hide fud frum him, Kant be dun cus he can sniff it owt. Its fun tu wach him sniffin out fer the french fries I bring home sumtimes. I hides em jus to wach him sniff em out.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> It were during the Vietnam conflic an they was havin a push to get mor wimmin. Thay put in jobs that uster to be dun by men, then the men kud be sent ower to fite. I spect sum of the min wisht we was still home in the kichen. I were in communcashuns an wanted to go to Nam but the onee wimmin thay wud sen had to be midikal peepl an that wern me.
> If I were in nou, I wud prolly hav gawn to Afganstan or Iraq. But they don take 75 yeer olde wimmin er sum reeson. LOL


Hey missy yu kud steel goe and maeke cuppsa corfee fore dem soldger bouys, noe bodeeis too hold tu maek corfee or tee and yu kud maekssum keaeke fore dem aswell


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> win ai tokked tu my stepmummy larse nait shi tole mi dad and her hadd wotched a prog on de telly bawt dorgs, train ter hexplain haw dey kum in sew menni difrent shapes er saizes urn stuff. Henniwei, she sedd orl dorgies ran de seim way, septin greyhaunds. ai sedd dat wen bloo ran hi hunches his bakk rite upp un his back leggs kum down een frunt afore his frunt ledds. she sedd ai woz ekkzaktli rite ...
> 
> ai shal naw no whai di beeg doggs - een de fastuns karnt katchim ... dey runn de rong way.lol


I niver payd no tenshun to how dawgs run befor, nou I haffa wach Clancy to see hou he duz it. He be ast enuff to cach rats an kill em but he ho greyhoun so I spec he kunt cach Blu eether, but hi wud sure luv tryin. He chases squirrels but they stey clows to trees an run up em. Sumtymes he chases em around the yard wif them in the trees and him on the groun. If they get out of site he can still find em becaws he kin smell em. that be his strongest point, I wud put his smeller up agin a bloodhound. Jus try to hide fud frum him, Kant be dun cus he can sniff it owt. Its fun tu wach him sniffin out fer the french fries I bring home sumtimes. I hides em jus to wach him sniff em out.

Korse sumtymes he gits sort of lazee.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Mom served in the WAC unit in Texas during the Viet Nam era. Dad did his total 20 through the Viet Nam era until 1981 +/-.

I was being nice to Mom as I only had to make sure that MSN could see the modem. Main reason we have dial-up ... Subscription rate per month has not gone up...stays at flat 19.95 USD.

Mom and I have an agreement that Dad doesn't seem to think about...get the majority of the people out of the house and THEN go do the major changes to most of the stuff in the house.

<G> When I put back the replacement modem into this tower...I had it in and running without making a serious mess. Not so true when I am getting the stuff moved INTO the tower.

I'm just glad I can build my own computer...I get to pick what is in there! Not some scrimpy tech that wants to shorten what I actually get. I have found that 2GB memory is the MINIMUM you need to start a computer with...under - and you MIGHT get blue screened just for moving the mouse at the wrong time.

Now that we have a new video card...who knows what it will take to get there. :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai do know that, thankies, but my daddi is somewhat proud ern int short ev a bob or two so heed priffer eet ter gew ter dose whi nidd eat morr. I do give ter help for heroes, but wozza beat kros larse taim ai woz een brighton station waiting for a train. They were klekting for HforH and akshully rattlid de tinn unner mi nowse. aim afraid ai sedd bog orf korse mi daddi as loadsa meddles, is 93, leeves rawnd kornerr an yu du naff orl ferrim.
> 
> Aksherli, de british legion did help a friend whose ex hubby was in the army - even though he was dishonourably discahrged fer bean 24/7 drunk. They built a ramp for her lektik buggy sew she kood git awt :thumbup:


She wer luky the british legion did that. Mos awl the binificits fer veterins ower heer are canceld oot if they was dishonerbl discharged.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Tawkin bout veterin benefits. The veterin Adminstrashun has sure bin gud ter mi. They paid fer mi idicashun. An now they covers awl my medikal espensis. I on haf to pay enything fer doctor visits or horspikal or tests etc. i jus has a small copay fer perscripshuns. The VA Medikal system is considerd wun of the best in this cuntry. I don't even haf to pay fer Medicare which is what mos old peeple (65 up) have. I sure am grateful fer it. They even gives mi my glasses an are gonna take of mi kataract.

But. it be funny, I knows a kuple of peepl whu resents mi gettin free medikal kare. I theen they be jellus, but they sure wernt about to serve in the army so they got nuthin to komplayn about.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Charli (pretty girl) was so good at nittin dat orl I did was cast on and do kuppla rows uv garter steetch, den she did wun and sedd it dint luke laik main. I explained everiboddy has a diffrint tension, but she insisted orn doin de nex row heggzakli laik main ......and did. Scary !


I kud sure use a little of that talent! Gud fer her :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Tawkin bout veterin benefits. The veterin Adminstrashun has sure bin gud ter mi. They paid fer mi idicashun. An now they covers awl my medikal espensis. I on haf to pay enything fer doctor visits or horspikal or tests etc. i jus has a small copay fer perscripshuns. The VS Medikal system is considerd wun of the best in this cuntry. I don't even haf to pay fer Medicare which is what mos old peeple (65 up) have. I sure am grateful fer it. They even gives mi my glasses an are gonna take of mi kataract.
> 
> But. it be funny, I knows a kuple of peepl whu resents mi gettin free medikal kare. I theen they be jellus, but they sure wernt about to serve in the army so they got nuthin to komplayn about.


Taeke no notice of dem jelluss peepul missy,you are entitled to all you get after being a serving soldier-(ess)  :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai fink that is reely gude orve dem - an ai mus say mi friend woz nokked awt bai dem helpin her wiv de ramp. spose hee mait need dere help wun dey an it downt pay ter bea tupraud - he's happy to have heese extra winter fuel allowance and tv lisense peyd ferrim ....
> 
> ai akkershully gitts diserbeelitty livvin lowans. wot mekks me lol ease di leekle beat ekkstra dey givs yer fer crimble - ai tink its a fiver en as bean fer yeers. Nise fort dough .....


Mi nex dor naybor gits disability but it isnt nuff fer her tu liv on sho she wurks part tyme at the Salvation Army sortin the donated items. She also kleens houses two days a week and gits payd cash which she dusnt report or she wud luse her disability pay. I jus hopes she dunt get kawt, kaws she has a 14 yeer old dawter to take kare of.

I theenk sumwun mite ha complained las yeer caus she had to go down an prove she were still disabled. They were thretenin to take it away but she had letters frum two doctors that sed she kudn wirk at a regular job. She were in a bad car aksident what destroyed her short term memory. She kant remember what she supposed to du and has to eether be konstant reminded or jus du rootine wirk what dont tayke no memry.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oh, he be a pretty bouy! An his fren is pretti tuu. Is she the wun hu takes Blu fer warks?


I rited this befor I got to yur post tellin whu she is. She be pretty and talented tuu

This is Clancy waiten fer me to kum in. I had lef him wif mi dawter and then went away and he didn much like that.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Hey missy yu kud steel goe and maeke cuppsa corfee fore dem soldger bouys, noe bodeeis too hold tu maek corfee or tee and yu kud maekssum keaeke fore dem aswell


I donates to AmVets which is a charitee that helps the vets and there familees. 
I jus found a group what knits things for solgers too, Warm helmet liners and stuff like that and lap robes an stuff for the wounded vets in the horspikal. So I am starting on a lap robe to take to the horspikal where i gits my kare. They are wun of the main horspikals for the sogers what lost legs and had spinal injuries in the war, so they be a lot of em in wheelchairs an on kruches. There be a old solgers howm neer me tuu what opened not too long ago, I theenk you kan volunteer to visit there as well.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I rited this befor I got to yur post tellin whu she is. She be pretty and talented tuu
> 
> This is Clancy waiten fer me to kum in. I had lef him wif mi dawter and then went away and he didn much like that.


ai love your Clancy, he's finking'' hope my Mum wownt bee long and howpe shie bwings naice tweet fore mei''Our pets are such company to us aren't they


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Woww all yer peepul dat'd bean or gorn ter Nam, datts sumfing ....
my dissibilitty aint nuff ter leeve orn fer ennybuddy, butts aise gort ern hurly meddikal retairment penshun wear dey hadden orn yiers two give me same az iffn ai woz seeksti. Kwait gennyrus, butt ai hadd know kwalms bout eet - kood be orn 24/7 korl, twice wurked free whole deys ern naits on summat. We woz wundrin at wun point why de clorf on dee tebble were flappin urn turned awt de man frum welsh hoffis woz erslipe unnerneef. Ern nivver gort er penny hoverrtaim in orl dem yiers ....nort mutch fanks aiver.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe ern wen mi hex tuke upp wiv hizz floozy ern worntid deevoss, hi haddunt checked ai gort haff ev eryting. Boy, didd dat peas him orf - speshully wen shee drorped heem laik er breek. He steal howes mi 10 grand an haff uv wots een de hold haws whin hi mooves - aise nais nuff ter weight fer datt ..


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wotcher orl neetin? Aiz putt mi shetland vest two wun said till mai temperr impruves att havin two rite pattin missen, but ai ease haff way.

ern aise duing er bebby towell ern worsh kloffs fer bebby due in bowt 10 weaks, ern sum more soxx - kinn nivver av nuff erve dem .


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I niver payd no tenshun to how dawgs run befor, nou I haffa wach Clancy to see hou he duz it. He be ast enuff to cach rats an kill em but he ho greyhoun so I spec he kunt cach Blu eether, but hi wud sure luv tryin. He chases squirrels but they stey clows to trees an run up em. Sumtymes he chases em around the yard wif them in the trees and him on the groun. If they get out of site he can still find em becaws he kin smell em. that be his strongest point, I wud put his smeller up agin a bloodhound. Jus try to hide fud frum him, Kant be dun cus he can sniff it owt. Its fun tu wach him sniffin out fer the french fries I bring home sumtimes. I hides em jus to wach him sniff em out.


Jet, di beeg rescue dorg wi hadd cheised squirls een de park, nivver gort wun fank gudeness butt wornt sew stoopid as tu bark upp tree iffn wun hadd sceped upp dere ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Woww all yer peepul dat'd bean or gorn ter Nam, datts sumfing ....
> my dissibilitty aint nuff ter leeve orn fer ennybuddy, butts aise gort ern hurly meddikal retairment penshun wear dey hadden orn yiers two give me same az iffn ai woz seeksti. Kwait gennyrus, butt ai hadd know kwalms bout eet - kood be orn 24/7 korl, twice wurked free whole deys ern naits on summat. We woz wundrin at wun point why de clorf on dee tebble were flappin urn turned awt de man frum welsh hoffis woz erslipe unnerneef. Ern nivver gort er penny hoverrtaim in orl dem yiers ....nort mutch fanks aiver.


ai got noe tyme fer dem sorta peepul wot doent pressiate wot yoo do m'lady, at the end uv eet awl yuz just a blimmin number, dat wot my Ron used ter saye, speshly wen the firm ee and my boys werked for med em awl redundant one Christmas , Ron had been there since leaving school at 14, and our sons joyned the firmwhen they left skool at 16. BUT it did em a gud tern really cos they awl pooled their muni and set up a busimess on their own and now eets a thriving business and aiz verry pwowd so wud their Dad be if'n ee was still wiv uss


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

iffn bloo sees squirl hi trys tu chase butt ease two stoopid tu gerrit. Den he embarassiz me bai lookin up lamposts ferrem ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai got noe tyme fer dem sorta peepul wot doent pressiate wot yoo do m'lady, at the end uv eet awl yuz just a blimmin number, dat wot my Ron used ter saye, speshly wen the firm ee and my boys werked for med em awl redundant one Christmas , Ron had been there since leaving school at 14, and our sons joyned the firmwhen they left skool at 16. BUT it did em a gud tern really cos they awl pooled their muni and set up a busimess on their own and now eets a thriving business and aiz verry pwowd so wud their Dad be if'n ee was still wiv uss


wll aise veri proud uv dem too x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai love your Clancy, he's finking'' hope my Mum wownt bee long and howpe shie bwings naice tweet fore mei''Our pets are such company to us aren't they


I cannot imagine living without pets. When I was in the Army, I even had a pet turtle which was about the only thing I kud get by with. LOL (his name was Homer) After the marchin song "gee Mom I wanna go howm" LOLOL :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Mom served in the WAC unit in Texas during the Viet Nam era. Dad did his total 20 through the Viet Nam era until 1981 +/-.
> 
> I was being nice to Mom as I only had to make sure that MSN could see the modem. Main reason we have dial-up ... Subscription rate per month has not gone up...stays at flat 19.95 USD.
> 
> ...


I were stationed at the Presideo in San Francisco. We received the dispaches from Viet Nam abut the war. The helicoptter pad for the medical helicopters was right across the street from the WAC barracks. They brought the wounded from the ships and the ambulances would pick them up and take them to Letterman Army Hospital.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Woww all yer peepul dat'd bean or gorn ter Nam, datts sumfing ....
> my dissibilitty aint nuff ter leeve orn fer ennybuddy, butts aise gort ern hurly meddikal retairment penshun wear dey hadden orn yiers two give me same az iffn ai woz seeksti. Kwait gennyrus, butt ai hadd know kwalms bout eet - kood be orn 24/7 korl, twice wurked free whole deys ern naits on summat. We woz wundrin at wun point why de clorf on dee tebble were flappin urn turned awt de man frum welsh hoffis woz erslipe unnerneef. Ern nivver gort er penny hoverrtaim in orl dem yiers ....nort mutch fanks aiver.


Yu has erned ever penny yu gits, and then some!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe ern wen mi hex tuke upp wiv hizz floozy ern worntid deevoss, hi haddunt checked ai gort haff ev eryting. Boy, didd dat peas him orf - speshully wen shee drorped heem laik er breek. He steal howes mi 10 grand an haff uv wots een de hold haws whin hi mooves - aise nais nuff ter weight fer datt ..


I finks yu is bein veri generus wif him. An I be glad the floozee lef him. She prolly figgered, if he cheeted on yu, he wud cheet on her. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wotcher orl neetin? Aiz putt mi shetland vest two wun said till mai temperr impruves att havin two rite pattin missen, but ai ease haff way.
> 
> ern aise duing er bebby towell ern worsh kloffs fer bebby due in bowt 10 weaks, ern sum more soxx - kinn nivver av nuff erve dem .


Ai still nittin on mi hat and the last of the squares fer Africa. I cant du but a few minits at a tyme theese days. My doctor wanted me to wait a bit longer fer mi shots and see how they did wif the new gloves. They helps sum but not enuff so if I nit mor that a few minits they hurts pretty bad.

I jus has a little more to du on mi sweater, but it gettin so clumsy to handle that I dont like wurkin on it so I keeps puttin it off. It is knit from the bottom up with increases for the sleeves, then back down the back. I have finished the sleeve portion and have only the finish down the rest of the back, but it all being in a big piece like this it feels more like a blanket than a sweater. My next sweater will be a top down. knit in the round so it shouldn't flop around quite as much.

I also have my dickee started again, but have stopped on that till I finish the squares and hat.

I finished my crochet back scrubber but I need sum stiffiners at each end because it tends tu fold up longwise when I pull on the two handles.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai got noe tyme fer dem sorta peepul wot doent pressiate wot yoo do m'lady, at the end uv eet awl yuz just a blimmin number, dat wot my Ron used ter saye, speshly wen the firm ee and my boys werked for med em awl redundant one Christmas , Ron had been there since leaving school at 14, and our sons joyned the firmwhen they left skool at 16. BUT it did em a gud tern really cos they awl pooled their muni and set up a busimess on their own and now eets a thriving business and aiz verry pwowd so wud their Dad be if'n ee was still wiv uss


I think that is hough a lot of gud biznesses get started. My sonin-law wirked fer a company fer yeers and won Froday, they awl wint to wirk and wer tol that the compny had bin sold an they jobs were awl gawn. So after lukin fer wirk durin the recession when they wirnt no jobs to be had, Scot decided to use the equipment he had and start his own bisnis duin the sayme type of wirk (mostly spraying lawns for pests). It tuk a while but now his bizniz is thrivin. Lawn care is a big thing in this area because a lot of the developments have deed restricshuns so the lawns all have to be perfect. And in Florida there are plenty of lawn pests to destroy the lawns, so spraying is important. I never understood why they all insist on using St Augustine grass which is beautiful but very popular with Chinch bugs what eat the roots as well as needing lots of water.

My nayborhood just uses the same pasture grass what the original farmer had for his cattle. Nothing destroys it, bugs nor draught. So I dont have to have it sprayed.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> iffn bloo sees squirl hi trys tu chase butt ease two stoopid tu gerrit. Den he embarassiz me bai lookin up lamposts ferrem ....


Blu and Clancy need to partner up. Clancy kud sniff em out and Blu kud chase en down. :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well youze awl puttin mei twu shameme, ai dun no nittin or crowseet fore adgiz, butt neow eets terning colder ai will start aggin


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I think that is hough a lot of gud biznesses get started. My sonin-law wirked fer a company fer yeers and won Froday, they awl wint to wirk and wer tol that the compny had bin sold an they jobs were awl gawn. So after lukin fer wirk durin the recession when they wirnt no jobs to be had, Scot decided to use the equipment he had and start his own bisnis duin the sayme type of wirk (mostly spraying lawns for pests). It tuk a while but now his bizniz is thrivin. Lawn care is a big thing in this area because a lot of the developments have deed restricshuns so the lawns all have to be perfect. And in Florida there are plenty of lawn pests to destroy the lawns, so spraying is important. I never understood why they all insist on using St Augustine grass which is beautiful but very popular with Chinch bugs what eat the roots as well as needing lots of water.
> 
> My nayborhood just uses the same pasture grass what the original farmer had for his cattle. Nothing destroys it, bugs nor draught. So I dont have to have it sprayed.


so you see missy Scot and my sons awl came off ok didn't they and as the old saying goes - ''one door opens as another one shuts''-- or is that the other way round    :shock:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Well youze awl puttin mei twu shameme, ai dun no nittin or crowseet fore adgiz, butt neow eets terning colder ai will start aggin


Thear be plenty o tyme fer nittin and croshayin this winter. It mite een feel gud tu have that big ol sweater/blanket across mi lap so I kin get it finished LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> so you see missy Scot and my sons awl came off ok didn't they and as the old saying goes - ''one door opens as another one shuts''-- or is that the other way round    :shock:


I has herd it bof ways. Also herd it as "God never shuts a door without opening a window". Enny of the versions is gud to remember. The secret is to not jus get depressed an giv up cause there is oportoonity out ther butt yu hav to take advantag of it (and sumtymes yu hav to make your own oportoonitys).


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I jus reelized that its lunsh tyme. No wunder I be feelin honger paings. I fink i will go fine sumthin to eet. Talk tu you later.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I has herd it bof ways. Also herd it as "God never shuts a door without opening a window". Enny of the versions is gud to remember. The secret is to not jus get depressed an giv up cause there is oportoonity out ther butt yu hav to take advantag of it (and sumtymes yu hav to make your own oportoonitys).


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I jus reelized that its lunsh tyme. No wunder I be feelin honger paings. I fink i will go fine sumthin to eet. Talk tu you later.


Enjoy wot yu fine and save Clancy a leetle bit, ai mite has sum hegg sammwidge and den sum crakkers n cheeze ai love cheeze and ai nose yu do too missy


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aize orf ferrer beat two. U gotts mi tinkin erve cheesy skwambbled heggs. Urn bloo ease nort pleezed korse ai gotts de dorgy fude fer fatt dogs bai mistekk, sew hail mekk heem hextra x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Dint av mi heggs korse my sun rang mi ter sey kood hi ern pritti Charli kum rawnd ter eat. It was grate, ern sew wurf de cukkin ai dun dise week. Det had aberdeen angus steak wiv veg ern mash ern cheddar orn topp, den warm orlbran kaek wiv kusstard. Charli sed dat eef ai woz orn grate breetish beik orf kompeetishun sheed erward mi er ten fer mi kaek loll. :thumbup: 

butt ai fink shi wonts ter kip een mi gude bukes.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> aize orf ferrer beat two. U gotts mi tinkin erve cheesy skwambbled heggs. Urn bloo ease nort pleezed korse ai gotts de dorgy fude fer fatt dogs bai mistekk, sew hail mekk heem hextra x


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Have you tried making cheesecake with lowfat cream cheese? Not going to EVER taste right ... even if you try to bring the fat back with butter!

Now if you're going to make dessert - get the Neufchatel (sp?) cheese...usually sold next to Cream cheese. Just don't try to use it when you're making Crab Rangoon!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Dint av mi heggs korse my sun rang mi ter sey kood hi ern pritti Charli kum rawnd ter eat. It was grate, ern sew wurf de cukkin ai dun dise week. Det had aberdeen angus steak wiv veg ern mash ern cheddar orn topp, den warm orlbran kaek wiv kusstard. Charli sed dat eef ai woz orn grate breetish beik orf kompeetishun sheed erward mi er ten fer mi kaek loll. :thumbup:
> 
> butt ai fink shi wonts ter kip een mi gude bukes.


mei werd sownds lyke youze bean abbin a partee widouwt us, but eet woz naice tu sea yore sun and pwitty gerl, shei meenz eet yu nose wen shei say shi awards yu ten poynkts fer yer baekin, ai ope Bloo gotted sum tweets


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Dint av mi heggs korse my sun rang mi ter sey kood hi ern pritti Charli kum rawnd ter eat. It was grate, ern sew wurf de cukkin ai dun dise week. Det had aberdeen angus steak wiv veg ern mash ern cheddar orn topp, den warm orlbran kaek wiv kusstard. Charli sed dat eef ai woz orn grate breetish beik orf kompeetishun sheed erward mi er ten fer mi kaek loll. :thumbup:
> 
> butt ai fink shi wonts ter kip een mi gude bukes.


It wer gud that they kud kum to visit wid yu. An I spect the Charli is rite about yur kaek rol, I sur wish I kud haf a tayst. Mek sur yu bring sum to ower nex attik parti. :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I gon be gon terday so I will talk to evbody tonite.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I gon be gon terday so I will talk to evbody tonite.


Have agud daey ouwt missy, behive yourself and dun goe loozing anyfink


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aise jesst hadda veesit frum a frend, wu izz verry kaind, but gosh can shee tork!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aise jesst hadda veesit frum a frend, wu izz verry kaind, but gosh can shee tork!


LOL az da dornkee lorst eets hynde legg :XD: :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I must tell yu gerls, ai have a new nayber neow dem peepul wiv the 7 dorgs woz, she so naice , she lives there on her own but her familee dun leeve far awaiay, ai am so so reliveed eets some -one naice :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Oh I must tell yu gerls, ai have a new nayber neow dem peepul wiv the 7 dorgs woz, she so naice , she lives there on her own but her familee dun leeve far awaiay, ai am so so reliveed eets some -one naice :thumbup:


Hi, hip, hoorayyyyyyy. Betcha haf err foo dweenkies ternind

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hi, hip, hoorayyyyyyy. Betcha haf err foo dweenkies ternind
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Shei say eet steel stinks dawgie, but beecoz shei loves da cottidge so much she can see beyond dat, ai gived her a cupple sented candulz an she gonna mulsion warls soe she sune nok eet inter shaype, her name eez wendy, fink shei devorsed , shei towld mei ize a naice ladyee !!!wunner eef'n she lykes dgin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Shei say eet steel stinks dawgie, but beecoz shei loves da cottidge so much she can see beyond dat, ai gived her a cupple sented candulz an she gonna mulsion warls soe she sune nok eet inter shaype, her name eez wendy, fink shei devorsed , shei towld mei ize a naice ladyee !!!wunner eef'n she lykes dgin


yooo is gunner bea bestie buddies ern yu ease lurvli fer gittin dem cangels fore herr, ern innit lurvli shi lurves di kottidge. Owe glennie aiz sew happi 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yooo is gunner bea bestie buddies ern yu ease lurvli fer gittin dem cangels fore herr, ern innit lurvli shi lurves di kottidge. Owe glennie aiz sew happi
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


aise sew happi dat ai fergotted mi toofache ferra beat .... larse nait wen wi woz eeting are kaek, ai felt err hard bit, den perlitely arsked em two luke erway whail ai reemoved eat interer kleenex two chekk. Fank gudeness twas er leekell sead een wun uv de currants.
Den arfter dey went dere worze er kaddburies toffee eclair calin me frum kitchin, sew ai gotta kupple two puttem awt erve dere misri. Bloomin grate feeling kums awter mi toof .... loll 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Have you tried making cheesecake with lowfat cream cheese? Not going to EVER taste right ... even if you try to bring the fat back with butter!
> 
> Now if you're going to make dessert - get the Neufchatel (sp?) cheese...usually sold next to Cream cheese. Just don't try to use it when you're making Crab Rangoon!!


 dere ease know point een cheesecake if it hasn't got the creamiest cream cheese in it.
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aise sew happi dat ai fergotted mi toofache ferra beat .... larse nait wen wi woz eeting are kaek, ai felt err hard bit, den perlitely arsked em two luke erway whail ai reemoved eat interer kleenex two chekk. Fank gudeness twas er leekell sead een wun uv de currants.
> Den arfter dey went dere worze er kaddburies toffee eclair calin me frum kitchin, sew ai gotta kupple two puttem awt erve dere misri. Bloomin grate feeling kums awter mi toof .... loll
> :thumbup:


Ooo blydgmee m'laydee dun tell mei youze gotta haz dat toof owt if'n eet kips haykin ore duz yer fink eet neds fillinkg , dem kadberriz torfees reely are lubly and glad yu putted em owt ervdare mizerie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ooo blydgmee m'laydee dun tell mei youze gotta haz dat toof owt if'n eet kips haykin ore duz yer fink eet neds fillinkg , dem kadberriz torfees reely are lubly and glad yu putted em owt ervdare mizerie


Mei suns kummink tu peek mei up in a beet for uss tu has da chinese fude taekaweay, dem chineeze peepul maeke naice fude and dey du eet kweek anorl, fink ai miyte hav cheekein bawls wiv sweat n sower sorse and hegg fly wice,Helen lykes lemmun cheekn and Jim allus haz kreespie beaf, den wee awl shaere eachanuvvers, ai sleips likkul bitts under da tabul fore Vizi dorg, she be an Hungarian Vizsla and verry bootiful.ai praps seeya later wen ai gits howme, eef not ai howpe yore toof eez ok n nott urtin tu muchly x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Mei suns kummink tu peek mei up in a beet for uss tu has da chinese fude taekaweay, dem chineeze peepul maeke naice fude and dey du eet kweek anorl, fink ai miyte hav cheekein bawls wiv sweat n sower sorse and hegg fly wice,Helen lykes lemmun cheekn and Jim allus haz kreespie beaf, den wee awl shaere eachanuvvers, ai sleips likkul bitts under da tabul fore Vizi dorg, she be an Hungarian Vizsla and verry bootiful.ai praps seeya later wen ai gits howme, eef not ai howpe yore toof eez ok n nott urtin tu muchly x x


ooh hazza nais meeel glennie, di crispy beef iz mai fevrut. wiv mai dadi getin cheekierr hi sedd tu mi last yeer datt hi dint no cheekin had, ermmmm, dem fings
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooh hazza nais meeel glennie, di crispy beef iz mai fevrut. wiv mai dadi getin cheekierr hi sedd tu mi last yeer datt hi dint no cheekin had, ermmmm, dem fings
> :thumbup:


ai iz bak stufft ter bust,wee allus laff ab owt dem chikkens wotsits, dey velly taesty, Vizi lykes dem and plawrn klakkerz. owz yer tufe iz eet steel paynfull, wee had a resital from Chris, ee lerning tu playe da hakkordien and gettin reelie gud :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Have agud daey ouwt missy, behive yourself and dun goe loozing anyfink


I dint looz enyfink but I shur did wann looz a person that rode in mi car and challenged ever muve I made wif drivin. Now I member whi I bin drivin myself to the outings an not taken part in ta carpool.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aise jesst hadda veesit frum a frend, wu izz verry kaind, but gosh can shee tork!


Well, wif a fren lyke that, at lees you don haf to tyre yer own voice box.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Oh I must tell yu gerls, ai have a new nayber neow dem peepul wiv the 7 dorgs woz, she so naice , she lives there on her own but her familee dun leeve far awaiay, ai am so so reliveed eets some -one naice :thumbup:


Tha be good noos. Bad naybors kin maky life miserbal. Maybe this new naybor will git to be a reel frend.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Shei say eet steel stinks dawgie, but beecoz shei loves da cottidge so much she can see beyond dat, ai gived her a cupple sented candulz an she gonna mulsion warls soe she sune nok eet inter shaype, her name eez wendy, fink shei devorsed , shei towld mei ize a naice ladyee !!!wunner eef'n she lykes dgin


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Mebbe yu shud offer her sum.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I dint looz enyfink but I shur did wann looz a person that rode in mi car and challenged ever muve I made wif drivin. Now I member whi I bin drivin myself to the outings an not taken part in ta carpool.


lol dat remains me wen ai drivven mi hex enniwear - kipt puttin his fute orn imadginary break peddle. Onli time hi dint dew eet woz ai wos designated driverr - nilly orl de taim, korse hi woz two likkered urp tu kare. Di seeli fing ease ai nivver hadd a ting orn mi lisense fer spidin ern nivver een ern haksident ... ern att wun poyt hi gor 3 speeding teeketts ern worz klose ter lusin hees lisense ferrer yier

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aise sew happi dat ai fergotted mi toofache ferra beat .... larse nait wen wi woz eeting are kaek, ai felt err hard bit, den perlitely arsked em two luke erway whail ai reemoved eat interer kleenex two chekk. Fank gudeness twas er leekell sead een wun uv de currants.
> Den arfter dey went dere worze er kaddburies toffee eclair calin me frum kitchin, sew ai gotta kupple two puttem awt erve dere misri. Bloomin grate feeling kums awter mi toof .... loll
> :thumbup:


I du hates toofaches. It dint brake yur toof did it?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Well, wif a fren lyke that, at lees you don haf to tyre yer own voice box.


true, true, butt ai nivver ivven gits de charns ter sey ivven yes or no ter kwestshuns 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dere ease know point een cheesecake if it hasn't got the creamiest cream cheese in it.
> :thumbup:


That be tha truf, but then I be tu lazee to make it mesel ennyway. I jus buys em frum the bakery shop. I admires peeple what duz all that kookin fum scratch, but I jus don like to kook. So I sticks to playn basic kukin fer me meels and buys the fancy stuff.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I du hates toofaches. It dint brake yur toof did it?


well know misellen us Brit teef ar mutch bitter dese days, butt nort een mai gennyration - sew orlmost lukes laik er pitcher een de beeg book urve breeteesh teef datt yu kun skeer chillen wiv. Tis more fillin dan tuth but ai gorts eenshoorans sew ail prolly gits er krown er summat .... more filling dere dan toof methinks. Back un dough, nottsa badd :thumbup: ern nort hurtin mutch, jesta tweenge


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> That be tha truf, but then I be tu lazee to make it mesel ennyway. I jus buys em frum the bakery shop. I admires peeple what duz all that kookin fum scratch, but I jus don like to kook. So I sticks to playn basic kukin fer me meels and buys the fancy stuff.


wen ai deed mi grate merican toor, wee hadd bes cheesekaek ivver in San Francisco, went aut nix dei, borta merican recipe buke furrem and er set orf merikan cup measurer tings sew we kood translate em een uk 
:-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Mebbe yu shud offer her sum.


wen ai gits tu nose her betterer ai shall hoffer sum dgin to da naice nayber, butt ai dun wanner tu fink aiz an olde dgin mopper   maeybe a cuppa corfee tu sett the bawl rollin lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wen ai gits tu nose her betterer ai shall hoffer sum dgin to da naice nayber, butt ai dun wanner tu fink aiz an olde dgin mopper   maeybe a cuppa corfee tu sett the bawl rollin lol


oh and missy ai can hunnerstann wy yu drieve yorself , yu dunt ned passingers lyke her :thumbdown:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Dentists int orn NHS in UK cept fer chillen ern preggers wimmin. Dats wai ai gort eenshootans fer meself - wukks awt tcheeper fer teef needin lottsa tension - aim er toof grinder - ern dey youse fansier matterials .


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Dentists int orn NHS in UK cept fer chillen ern preggers wimmin. Dats wai ai gort eenshootans fer meself - wukks awt tcheeper fer teef needin lottsa tension - aim er toof grinder - ern dey youse fansier matterials .


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai iz bak stufft ter bust,wee allus laff ab owt dem chikkens wotsits, dey velly taesty, Vizi lykes dem and plawrn klakkerz. owz yer tufe iz eet steel paynfull, wee had a resital from Chris, ee lerning tu playe da hakkordien and gettin reelie gud :thumbup:


sfunny aise nivver boffer mutch weave prorn krakkers. mi larse dor lurved um butt bloo aint keen. keep telin delivery nort ter bovver wiv di free crakkers, butt dey allers du ...

luv bombay duck though wivva kurri. D'you hav dat?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Dentists int orn NHS in UK cept fer chillen ern preggers wimmin. Dats wai ai gort eenshootans fer meself - wukks awt tcheeper fer teef needin lottsa tension - aim er toof grinder - ern dey youse fansier matterials .


AI FINDED A DENTEEST WOT TAKES ON nhs OOPS--- YU ONLEE PAY 1/2 PRice hehe ai kipp heeting da rong kees an ai aint bin at da dgin Ai juss karNT tiype vELL y wel ai fink ai tyred


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peerie-flooers

dis ease work aim half wey up in since luntchtime - jes ter git mi konnfidends bakk. Decent pattin yer dowun haffta rait yerself laik dat vest ting. ai hadd de wool enn fer dis - kums frum yorshire, wiv luvvlu yorkshire dales names fer the kullers


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peerie-flooers
> 
> dis ease work aim half wey up in since luntchtime - jes ter git mi konnfidends bakk. Decent pattin yer dowun haffta rait yerself laik dat vest ting. ai hadd de wool enn fer dis - kums frum yorshire, wiv luvvlu yorkshire dales names fer the kullers


ai lykes dem yu iz clevvar m'laydee ett be naice an werm wen yu taek bloo workies, dat luvli yorksheere woul eez sooo sorft


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> sfunny aise nivver boffer mutch weave prorn krakkers. mi larse dor lurved um butt bloo aint keen. keep telin delivery nort ter bovver wiv di free crakkers, butt dey allers du ...
> 
> luv bombay duck though wivva kurri. D'you hav dat?


oo nott tryeded dat bumbaey durk, nivver sawned eet on ower meanu butt will luk for eet nex wik


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol dat remains me wen ai drivven mi hex enniwear - kipt puttin his fute orn imadginary break peddle. Onli time hi dint dew eet woz ai wos designated driverr - nilly orl de taim, korse hi woz two likkered urp tu kare. Di seeli fing ease ai nivver hadd a ting orn mi lisense fer spidin ern nivver een ern haksident ... ern att wun poyt hi gor 3 speeding teeketts ern worz klose ter lusin hees lisense ferrer yier
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Aynt that the way of it. My sister niver wanted tu drive an refused tu lern till her husban got so miny tickets that he thot he were lusin his licens. She had to lern to drive reel kwik an got her licens so she kud drive em bof to werk. Turnd out his tickets was spred jus barly enuff that he dint luse the license after awl. But by that tyme she had her licens, she niver did lyke to drive tho an wud aways git ennyone wld to drive when she kud. He lernt his lessen tho, I don't think he ever did get another ticket. I think the idee of havin to hav his wife drive him aroun awl the time shocked him. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> true, true, butt ai nivver ivven gits de charns ter sey ivven yes or no ter kwestshuns
> :thumbup:


LOL I gess thats whar yu jus smiles and nods. An then screem after she leeves. LOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

MEI BEDDT BYEZ EEZ CAWLIN ME NEOW NITE NITE MEI LUVLY FWENDS SLIPPY TITE X X


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wen ai deed mi grate merican toor, wee hadd bes cheesekaek ivver in San Francisco, went aut nix dei, borta merican recipe buke furrem and er set orf merikan cup measurer tings sew we kood translate em een uk
> :-D


Did the recipepes turn owt like the restrant wuns? I bot a book o chinese kuken when I lived ther so I kud make sum of the fud I uster get in China Town.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wen ai gits tu nose her betterer ai shall hoffer sum dgin to da naice nayber, butt ai dun wanner tu fink aiz an olde dgin mopper   maeybe a cuppa corfee tu sett the bawl rollin lol


Stru, yu dont wanna maeke a bad impressun. Mebbe yu shud jus hav the dgin bottle on the table along wif the kweem an shuger. Thin is she wants she kin dress up the coffee.

Korse if yu wann be fancy u kud make a nise kozee fer the dgin botl.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Dentists int orn NHS in UK cept fer chillen ern preggers wimmin. Dats wai ai gort eenshootans fer meself - wukks awt tcheeper fer teef needin lottsa tension - aim er toof grinder - ern dey youse fansier matterials .


I bin thinkin bout gettin toof insurinc fer misef. dental is the onee thing the VA dunt kover fer mi.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peerie-flooers
> 
> dis ease work aim half wey up in since luntchtime - jes ter git mi konnfidends bakk. Decent pattin yer dowun haffta rait yerself laik dat vest ting. ai hadd de wool enn fer dis - kums frum yorshire, wiv luvvlu yorkshire dales names fer the kullers


O boy, that be reel pretty. I jus has to lern to do that. - One o these dayz. (I jus don hav the konfidencs yet).


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Just came across this


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Good one, Hurri, I like that :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Stru, yu dont wanna maeke a bad impressun. Mebbe yu shud jus hav the dgin bottle on the table along wif the kweem an shuger. Thin is she wants she kin dress up the coffee.
> 
> Korse if yu wann be fancy u kud make a nise kozee fer the dgin botl.


 wenn sheese yore frendd, yu kun jes poor de gjin een er teacup, den nowbuddi els wood know. Did that wund ferrer fren whu woz veeseetin wiv her fambli. her hubby woz givin herr er turble taim, sews she sattin mi kittchin dweenkin dgin owta er teacupp sew newobuddi wood know ..
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Did the recipepes turn owt like the restrant wuns? I bot a book o chinese kuken when I lived ther so I kud make sum of the fud I uster get in China Town.


the recipes were grate butt dint av de fabbulus rasberrie wun we gottid in de restront. Wi arskidd de waiterr butt hi woz az roowd as wayters ar enn Paris, an that tekks sum doing ...... strange kos orl de uvver pleysis wee wenter had superdooper perlite peepull


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> O boy, that be reel pretty. I jus has to lern to do that. - One o these dayz. (I jus don hav the konfidencs yet).


ai fort aid lorst mibillittees wiv dat larse wun misellen, butt nowe ai now ai dint. When yer feels laik aveen er gow, try err swotch, ern use err chart wiv flowers oen eet - dlowers are de easiest tu follow and de easiest to spot himeediatikally iffn youse gorn rong ...

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Good one, Hurri, I like that :thumbup:


Yes I like that one Hurri :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wenn sheese yore frendd, yu kun jes poor de gjin een er teacup, den nowbuddi els wood know. Did that wund ferrer fren whu woz veeseetin wiv her fambli. her hubby woz givin herr er turble taim, sews she sattin mi kittchin dweenkin dgin owta er teacupp sew newobuddi wood know ..
> :thumbup:


SSsssshhhhhh ai alluss haz dgin een da teecyp den noebuddy nose wot ai dwinking and eet eez a chyna cuppwiv woesizz orn the syde---Ai like missys hydea of nittin da kuvver fore da dgin bokkel gud finkin missy and neow wen ai goez owt tu a restrarnt ai kan take it inn mei hangbag and saye eets warter fore mei week bladder :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> the recipes were grate butt dint av de fabbulus rasberrie wun we gottid in de restront. Wi arskidd de waiterr butt hi woz az roowd as wayters ar enn Paris, an that tekks sum doing ...... strange kos orl de uvver pleysis wee wenter had superdooper perlite peepull


Its aways serprisen wen u gits a rood wayter. Ther income deepinds on makin customers happy so they will tip big. They gits veri veri low pay caws they sposed to git tips fer mos o ther inkum. A rood wayter dont diserv no tip and shud be fired.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai fort aid lorst mibillittees wiv dat larse wun misellen, butt nowe ai now ai dint. When yer feels laik aveen er gow, try err swotch, ern use err chart wiv flowers oen eet - dlowers are de easiest tu follow and de easiest to spot himeediatikally iffn youse gorn rong ...
> 
> :thumbup:


Fank yu fer ta gewd advise. I reely want to lern it but jus bin fraid to tri. Mebbe I find a flower patern an make a pillowtop er sumpin strait like that till i lern it. Eventully, I wants a hat and a sweter or vest. (sumday wen I is braver) (but I dont be gettin any yunger so I better get started hadnt I)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> SSsssshhhhhh ai alluss haz dgin een da teecyp den noebuddy nose wot ai dwinking and eet eez a chyna cuppwiv woesizz orn the syde---Ai like missys hydea of nittin da kuvver fore da dgin bokkel gud finkin missy and neow wen ai goez owt tu a restrarnt ai kan take it inn mei hangbag and saye eets warter fore mei week bladder :thumbup:


Medisinal dgin, I laikee ttat, It sownds weri helthi.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Its aways serprisen wen u gits a rood wayter. Ther income deepinds on makin customers happy so they will tip big. They gits veri veri low pay caws they sposed to git tips fer mos o ther inkum. A rood wayter dont diserv no tip and shud be fired.


ai nose datts speshully troo in USA, and here, butt nort sutch beegs tipps. Mai pore SIL wors veesittin frum merica ern hadd fergitten dat wi dowunt teep erse high here, korse uv meenimumm wedges, ern downt teep er tall iffn de servis ease lowsee. Shi dun cchekked wiv mi korse shee sedd her takksi draiverr hadd er hooge green orn hees feyuce whin shi gibbon heem 17.5% lol.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Medisinal dgin, I laikee ttat, It sownds weri helthi.


eets wun uv glennies 5 a day

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Yes I like that one Hurri :thumbup:


I try to remember that Hurri, but sometimes a person will make me so mad (mad on just angry) that it is a struggle. Like that backseat driver I had in my carpool yesterday. She kept yelling that my GPS was wrong and we should be going different roads. She kept waving a map in my face till I took it away from her. All her yelling an screaming kept me from hearing the GPS and caused me to miss two turns that ended up putting us on a no exit highway and added 25 miles to our trip, almost causing us to be late for our event. GRRRRR 
She has only been to St Pete three times always with someone else driving, while I drive there frequently but she still thought she knew better than me and a GPS unit. GRRR again

Thank you, I really feel better for getting that rant out of my system. LOL :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hazz ennibuddy had hexpeeriens erv wokkin passt er shopp frunt ern wundrin whu datt fatt wumman ease? Den reelaisin eat woz yoo. Ai haz henniwey ... eenstunt diet.

well ai jes hadda veesitt tu loo, ern kort site erve missen. Orn er badd dey ai luke laik mi grandma, whu meid eat two 93. Terdey ai luked jes laik herr korpse. gunner gitt Charli tu gib me summ mekkup lessins, or tekk orl di mirrers down .... :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I try to remember that Hurri, but sometimes a person will make me so mad (mad on just angry) that it is a struggle. Like that backseat driver I had in my carpool yesterday. She kept yelling that my GPS was wrong and we should be going different roads. She kept waving a map in my face till I took it away from her. All her yelling an screaming kept me from hearing the GPS and caused me to miss two turns that ended up putting us on a no exit highway and added 25 miles to our trip, almost causing us to be late for our event. GRRRRR
> She has only been to St Pete three times always with someone else driving, while I drive there frequently but she still thought she knew better than me and a GPS unit. GRRR again
> 
> Thank you, I really feel better for getting that rant out of my system. LOL :XD:


as hi ollers say, neetin ease gude ferr feelin hangree - orl datt repetiteeve stabbin.
:thumbup:

maind yu, een yoree keis aid uv storpped de car atta bus storp ferer


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai nose datts speshully troo in USA, and here, butt nort sutch beegs tipps. Mai pore SIL wors veesittin frum merica ern hadd fergitten dat wi dowunt teep erse high here, korse uv meenimumm wedges, ern downt teep er tall iffn de servis ease lowsee. Shi dun cchekked wiv mi korse shee sedd her takksi draiverr hadd er hooge green orn hees feyuce whin shi gibbon heem 17.5% lol.


HaHa I bet he wuz happy. I has red that yu don tip as mush ower ther. If yu don gib a taxi driver enuff here yu better wach out kaws he mite run yu ower.

I no sure if its still the same but last tyme I herd, waiters dint hav to be paid as mush as minimum wage and were expected to make it up in tips. More and more restrants hav started adding a gratuity to the bill to make sure the wayter gits enuff tip. But if a wayter has given extra service or been specially friendly then most peeple leeves an extra dollar or two. They gets taxed on the "gratuity" but a lil extra lef on the table can jus be stuck in ther pocket an not reported (what we calls "paid under the table" over here).


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hazz ennibuddy had hexpeeriens erv wokkin passt er shopp frunt ern wundrin whu datt fatt wumman ease? Den reelaisin eat woz yoo. Ai haz henniwey ... eenstunt diet.
> 
> well ai jes hadda veesitt tu loo, ern kort site erve missen. Orn er badd dey ai luke laik mi grandma, whu meid eat two 93. Terdey ai luked jes laik herr korpse. gunner gitt Charli tu gib me summ mekkup lessins, or tekk orl di mirrers down .... :thumbup: :-D


I disposed o mos mirrers a long tyme ago. I wuz afrayd o brakin em and havin tu kleen up all that brokin up glass.
I has wun small miror wher I kin see enuff to comb mi hare jus before I wauk owt the dor, but non o mi body kaws that wud depress me so mush that I prolly wud stay howm. Not seein those hips is jus eesier. LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I disposed o mos mirrers a long tyme ago. I wuz afrayd o brakin em and havin tu kleen up all that brokin up glass.
> I has wun small miror wher I kin see enuff to comb mi hare jus before I wauk owt the dor, but non o mi body kaws that wud depress me so mush that I prolly wud stay howm. Not seein those hips is jus eesier. LOL


 ooh deffin know fool lenf mirrers hier. downt ivven letts bloo sea mi nekkid. ai has share wivvout lukin, jes doo eat bai feelin datt ai az dun orls ovver. enibuddt seeze mi nekkid naw wood have PTSD res urv dere laives .....
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> as hi ollers say, neetin ease gude ferr feelin hangree - orl datt repetiteeve stabbin.
> :thumbup:
> 
> maind yu, een yoree keis aid uv storpped de car atta bus storp ferer


I did stop once after we had crossed that long bridge and was gonna hav to turn round an cross it agin. I tol her I wud be happi to take her back tu her car an let her drive hersef. She dint want that so I tol her we wud start agin but I dint want to heer another peep. She did pretti gud after that an we got to the place wif no prollem an jus barely on tyme.

I theenk that lady has sumpin rong wif her upstairs caws I haf nown a lot of back seet drivers but niver ennything like that.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooh deffin know fool lenf mirrers hier. downt ivven letts bloo sea mi nekkid. ai has share wivvout lukin, jes doo eat bai feelin datt ai az dun orls ovver. enibuddt seeze mi nekkid naw wood have PTSD res urv dere laives .....
> :thumbup:


I figgers I has a bilt in wepin. If sumbody misbehaves too badly, I kin aways frettin to sit on em. haha. I wudda dun that yestiday, but I dint want her squished awl ower mi car seet. LOL :lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooh deffin know fool lenf mirrers hier. downt ivven letts bloo sea mi nekkid. ai has share wivvout lukin, jes doo eat bai feelin datt ai az dun orls ovver. enibuddt seeze mi nekkid naw wood have PTSD res urv dere laives .....
> :thumbup:


Well youze awl rong dere, cos aineed tu larf evrie dey soe ai haz meerorors evriware, fool lent, smorl wuns sum on da stares den ai wark bowt nekkid and sea awl da funnie hangles of awl my droopy beets, cwinkly fings, oeful hare, den awl dat laffing setts mei up fore da daye :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hazz ennibuddy had hexpeeriens erv wokkin passt er shopp frunt ern wundrin whu datt fatt wumman ease? Den reelaisin eat woz yoo. Ai haz henniwey ... eenstunt diet.
> 
> well ai jes hadda veesitt tu loo, ern kort site erve missen. Orn er badd dey ai luke laik mi grandma, whu meid eat two 93. Terdey ai luked jes laik herr korpse. gunner gitt Charli tu gib me summ mekkup lessins, or tekk orl di mirrers down .... :thumbup: :-D


o yes ai orften sea meisell ennd ashoppe wfrunt and feenk oow eex datnaice laydee oo servez dgin tu err fwends den ai urry hoeme tu sea if eny fwends arse kummin tu sea mei


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Neow den ai bin owt tydeein up mai gardine and eet woz soe ott ai had tu kumm in ande gitt mei fanny twerleen, and have sum WATER -- dint have dgin cuz i a nedded hydreateen, fink dats awl ai gonns doo owt their tuday, woz goin tu moew da grarss but ai gotted noe mooer henergie


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> o yes ai orften sea meisell ennd ashoppe wfrunt and feenk oow eex datnaice laydee oo servez dgin tu err fwends den ai urry hoeme tu sea if eny fwends arse kummin tu sea mei


Yu no Glennee, I has niver tasted dgin but yu has mi kurious so I fink I will git a minishur of it frum the likker stor so I kin try it. I du like mi rhum but I kant reely dreenk mush or I git sick. Mi mother was like that tu alkehawl aways wud make her sik affer us a few sips.

I figger that be better than if I had tukin affer my father tho. He were a serious alkeholic, also his sister an his momma an his granpa. I figger I kudda inherited that alkeholic gene so its better that I gits sick. As tis, I reely dont drink enuff to slip ower into the alkeholism. I du likes a bit o the taste of it tho, jus sumtymes.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Neow den ai bin owt tydeein up mai gardine and eet woz soe ott ai had tu kumm in ande gitt mei fanny twerleen, and have sum WATER -- dint have dgin cuz i a nedded hydreateen, fink dats awl ai gonns doo owt their tuday, woz goin tu moew da grarss but ai gotted noe mooer henergie


That heet drayns the energee sumpin fierce. I dunt theenk I has mowed mi back lawn all summer. I be sooo luky that I has a gud naybor. He has a ridin mower an wen he mows his lawn, he kums on across an mows my frunt lawn as well. i ha bin so grateful kus I dont theenk I kud hav kep it up this summer.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yu no Glennee, I has niver tasted dgin but yu has mi kurious so I fink I will git a minishur of it frum the likker stor so I kin try it. I du like mi rhum but I kant reely dreenk mush or I git sick. Mi mother was like that tu alkehawl aways wud make her sik affer us a few sips.
> 
> I figger that be better than if I had tukin affer my father tho. He were a serious alkeholic, also his sister an his momma an his granpa. I figger I kudda inherited that alkeholic gene so its better that I gits sick. As tis, I reely dont drink enuff to slip ower into the alkeholism. I du likes a bit o the taste of it tho, jus sumtymes.


Oh missy ai onlee djoke about da dgin,ai like it but don't maek a habeet of it, akshullee ai like any kynd of spieerit, butt ai can taek it or leeve eet, give mei a naice cuppa fresh maede coffee an eiz juss az appee, speshlee if'n ai haz kaeka ore choklit bisskieet


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yu no Glennee, I has niver tasted dgin but yu has mi kurious so I fink I will git a minishur of it frum the likker stor so I kin try it. I du like mi rhum but I kant reely dreenk mush or I git sick. Mi mother was like that tu alkehawl aways wud make her sik affer us a few sips.
> 
> I figger that be better than if I had tukin affer my father tho. He were a serious alkeholic, also his sister an his momma an his granpa. I figger I kudda inherited that alkeholic gene so its better that I gits sick. As tis, I reely dont drink enuff to slip ower into the alkeholism. I du likes a bit o the taste of it tho, jus sumtymes.


dgin makes you sin dey sey here ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

butt yu ease rite abowt hallkiholisum miselen korse eet dus run een famblees .....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ice bean badd. mr hex lostie woz cutin hees grarse ern bloo rann eenter de gadden sew mi kex sed wood ai laik er kofee. ai seds yus ern wenter lork mi dore, butt fort aid tekk him er beat erv mi orlbran keik. trubble is ai droped er beat orn dorestep den putt eat bakk een bagg. Wont hurt heem - heese hadd loadsa dinners wear hees plete hadd de powtato aid haxxidentli dropped orn flore ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dgin makes you sin dey sey here ...


I has herd all kinds of sayins like that. But I feels that it be abusin it that is the sin. A drink once in a wyle kin be relaxin and enjoyable an is no sin. Tu much drink causes a person to do bad fings and is harmful to the body. that's whin it bikums a sin. At leest that's how I feels about it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ice bean badd. mr hex lostie woz cutin hees grarse ern bloo rann eenter de gadden sew mi kex sed wood ai laik er kofee. ai seds yus ern wenter lork mi dore, butt fort aid tekk him er beat erv mi orlbran keik. trubble is ai droped er beat orn dorestep den putt eat bakk een bagg. Wont hurt heem - heese hadd loadsa dinners wear hees plete hadd de powtato aid haxxidentli dropped orn flore ....


Yu no were bad, mebbe mus a lil mischeefus. It wer nice o yu to give him kaek.
Mr Ex mus live close by tu ware yu liv. I figgered he were further away. I moved severl states away fum mi ex whin I lef him.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yu no were bad, mebbe mus a lil mischeefus. It wer nice o yu to give him kaek.
> Mr Ex mus live close by tu ware yu liv. I figgered he were further away. I moved severl states away fum mi ex whin I lef him.


complicatted stori, butt wee ergreed dat di boyse were portant, sew wee leaves veri klose - ern eat as medd itt beter fer boys ter jes kum un gew tween us.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I has herd all kinds of sayins like that. But I feels that it be abusin it that is the sin. A drink once in a wyle kin be relaxin and enjoyable an is no sin. Tu much drink causes a person to do bad fings and is harmful to the body. that's whin it bikums a sin. At leest that's how I feels about it.


dint meen no hoffence misellen, an ergrise wiv yer . No prollens wiv er beat erv reelakksin drink, butt ease two mutch datt ease damidgin. x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> complicatted stori, butt wee ergreed dat di boyse were portant, sew wee leaves veri klose - ern eat as medd itt beter fer boys ter jes kum un gew tween us.


Akshully, it is tu bad that mor famblees dont do that. Gud fer both of yu.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dint meen no hoffence misellen, an ergrise wiv yer . No prollens wiv er beat erv reelakksin drink, butt ease two mutch datt ease damidgin. x


I dint take no offence mi ladee, I were jus sharin my thoughts. I no lots o folks du think enny kind of spirits is sinful but I dont agree wif that.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> complicatted stori, butt wee ergreed dat di boyse were portant, sew wee leaves veri klose - ern eat as medd itt beter fer boys ter jes kum un gew tween us.


Ai fink dat bee gud hydear too fore boys saek, bein civil costes nuffink duz eet, butt ai did lykes da storee bowt dwopping kaek n putteen ett bak in da bag lol :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> butt yu ease rite abowt hallkiholisum miselen korse eet dus run een famblees .....


eet runs inn mei d/inlaws family and shei iz well on da waye to ruinin hersell and her famblee :thumbdown:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Mz. Lostie...
I'm glad you kin du le colourwork hat patterns. I'm doing great to just stay with 2 (double-knit).

Misellen,
Thanks fur de embroidery/cross-stitch idee...Nae satisfaction wi' filet crochet. Eye now ha' both Blackwork 'n fonts t' play wi'!

Will make fur 'n intrusting Colt's scarf pattern. Eye do nae follow sports...but if someone says they'll pay ewe fur de scarves...are ewe gonna ignore dat? Now does Red Heart have a rich blue? YES! Two - but when do I get them as I have the DK/sport weight Blue I did the Workshop design with to start with (and I found the UK 11 this morning - I'm beyond estatic!).


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Lostie, any word on when you go for your surgery?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> eet runs inn mei d/inlaws family and shei iz well on da waye to ruinin hersell and her famblee :thumbdown:


It is a sad thing. It ruined my father and caused him to almost kill my Mum when I was nine years old.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Awrite yu peepls. I noes wat yu has dun. Yu gotted tard of the rayne an sended it awl ower heer to mi. It has rayned awl day an I jus got mi email fum the wether peeple an its goin to rayn awl week.

Shayme on yu fer sendin mi that rayne yu dint want no more.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> It is a sad thing. It ruined my father and caused him to almost kill my Mum when I was nine years old.


My goodness missy that was dreadful,ai am so sorry for you and your Mum


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> Awrite yu peepls. I noes wat yu has dun. Yu gotted tard of the rayne an sended it awl ower heer to mi. It has rayned awl day an I jus got mi email fum the wether peeple an its goin to rayn awl week.
> 
> Shayme on yu fer sendin mi that rayne yu dint want no more.


Eye'm in the same time zone as you...I'm rather fond of the cooler temps. Blame Mz. Lostie and Glenlady. Hurricane and I cannot be selfish with the cooler weather!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'm in the same time zone as you...I'm rather fond of the cooler temps. Blame Mz. Lostie and Glenlady. Hurricane and I cannot be selfish with the cooler weather!


Awl ai can say eez wee iz verr sorrie butt wee did have ower fayre shayre of the wett stuff soe fort we wood share wiv yu, now we are habbin sum naice sumshiyne butt don't think it's going tu last


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Awl ai can say eez wee iz verr sorrie butt wee did have ower fayre shayre of the wett stuff soe fort we wood share wiv yu, now we are habbin sum naice sumshiyne butt don't think it's going tu last


Eye'm nae complaining 'cause Eye'm above flood level where Eye at! But Eye does nae go out if'fn Eye kin hep it if 80 or higher temps show up!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'm nae complaining 'cause Eye'm above flood level where Eye at! But Eye does nae go out if'fn Eye kin hep it if 80 or higher temps show up!


I duznt mind it raynin if I kin stay howm but I hates tu drive in rayn. This weik I haf severl things I has tu du an they awl are tu far away to walk so I has tu drive. So thas wy i be komplemin but the wether. I dont be komplainin bout the heett (91F yestday) but jus the raynin what mayks drivin bad an kawses aksadints.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Awl ai can say eez wee iz verr sorrie butt wee did have ower fayre shayre of the wett stuff soe fort we wood share wiv yu, now we are habbin sum naice sumshiyne butt don't think it's going tu last


Ther was a hurricane (not ower Hurree) what went up the Atlantik las weik but dint kum akross to us. Duz that kontribewt to yur rayn? I wuz wunderin las week bout that, wi often get rayn frum hurikanes even when the hurrikane itself dusnt get to us. We get rain frum feeder bands what spin off aroun it. Duz that happen to yu tu wen it turns north up the Lantic sted of across it?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hello you lot :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hello you lot :thumbup:


Well howdie, I was wunderin whare u wer.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ernn naw nite nite xxxxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ernn naw nite nite xxxxx


That wer a kwik visit but nite nite.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ernn naw nite nite xxxxx


nite nite m'laydee sleip well x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

'N Eye thought Eye had cornered the market for hit and run comments. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Catch y'all toward my morning.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> That wer a kwik visit but nite nite.


lol, jester quikkun misellen korse det cut morr howls een mi yissterday urn ai whirr outter eet ferrer beet. keyhole ergin, but dey mekks new keyholes .... ai fiink is korde dey keep losing de keeys x

Izza gude wey ter keep mi boyys een line. you know, iffn you downt du woshin urp aisle show you mi skarrs :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol, jester quikkun misellen korse det cut morr howls een mi yissterday urn ai whirr outter eet ferrer beet. keyhole ergin, but dey mekks new keyholes .... ai fiink is korde dey keep losing de keeys x
> 
> Izza gude wey ter keep mi boyys een line. you know, iffn you downt du woshin urp aisle show you mi skarrs :thumbup:


ha if'n dey cut moore howls inyer yu bee liyke wun uv femkalindur fings wot stwaynes yer vedgies wy dun yu nit dat medik man a naice likkul keey older den ee kud kip et inn heez pokkit x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ha if'n dey cut moore howls inyer yu bee liyke wun uv femkalindur fings wot stwaynes yer vedgies wy dun yu nit dat medik man a naice likkul keey older den ee kud kip et inn heez pokkit x x


eevenn beterer, ai kood mekk mi leevin by bean dee hooman fowntun. ai jes dreenk loads worter urn eet orl sprays awt froo de wholes.. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> eevenn beterer, ai kood mekk mi leevin by bean dee hooman fowntun. ai jes dreenk loads worter urn eet orl sprays awt froo de wholes..
> :thumbup:


LOL wud maek a gudd gardin feetcher and peepul wud putted hoarderz een fer there gardeenz yu maek mee larf x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ha if'n dey cut moore howls inyer yu bee liyke wun uv femkalindur fings wot stwaynes yer vedgies wy dun yu nit dat medik man a naice likkul keey older den ee kud kip et inn heez pokkit x x


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Ermebbe tell him to put a combinashun lok onit this tyme so he wont neid a kee.

An wy u dint tell us u was goin back in horspikal? Heer I funk u was jus out kikin up yer heels an dancin on tables er sumpthin.

But ennyhow, How duz yu feel?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Ermebbe tell him to put a combinashun lok onit this tyme so he wont neid a kee.
> 
> An wy u dint tell us u was goin back in horspikal? Heer I funk u was jus out kikin up yer heels an dancin on tables er sumpthin.
> 
> But ennyhow, How duz yu feel?


yess missy ai finked m'laydee woz owt hindjoyin herselff wivowt uss shei nivver tellz huss enyfeenk ai fink sheiz gotted a sorft spott fore dat medikkman and taeks heem kaekes and chokklitt


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yess missy ai finked m'laydee woz owt hindjoyin herselff wivowt uss shei nivver tellz huss enyfeenk ai fink sheiz gotted a sorft spott fore dat medikkman and taeks heem kaekes and chokklitt


Oooo That splains fings. :-D  Her is slippin rownd an kipin seekrits fum us. :shock:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oooo That splains fings. :-D  Her is slippin rownd an kipin seekrits fum us. :shock:


okay weel meat innda hattik and wayte fore m'ladee and maek her telluss wot shiez bean hupp tu, eill bwing sum kaek and porke samwidgiz an mebee sum naice hott doggs juss tu keap uss gowin till ladee haraives du yu finks yu kudd serpliey der dwinks


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> okay weel meat innda hattik and wayte fore m'ladee and maek her telluss wot shiez bean hupp tu, eill bwing sum kaek and porke samwidgiz an mebee sum naice hott doggs juss tu keap uss gowin till ladee haraives du yu finks yu kudd serpliey der dwinks


Gud Idee, I will bring dgin an rhum an tee an mebbe sum pepmint tee also. Du yu fink I shud bween lemonyade as well?

Pepmint tee is gud to sekle the stomik in kase Mi Ladee dunt feel veri gud win she gits thar. Affer all that dancin on tables en awl, she mite be hunged ower.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Ermebbe tell him to put a combinashun lok onit this tyme so he wont neid a kee.
> 
> An wy u dint tell us u was goin back in horspikal? Heer I funk u was jus out kikin up yer heels an dancin on tables er sumpthin.
> 
> But ennyhow, How duz yu feel?


whell ai howup ai wernt dansin orn di hopereytin teble korze ai honly add payper panties orn

:thumbup:

aise duin fain - ollers du, ern honly add wun jap erv morfeen as ai worse kumin rawn ern er jab of not to frow upp stuf.

wott as bean funn ease aiz been inna fansi praivutt horspikkle ergin, dough NHS paid, ern ai gort er gude vue awtsaid att glorius Leeds (not). enny way de kid katchers bean awt.. now un den dey avva raund urp ev kidds wu shood bee een skool. dey gott loadsa dem, eet woz funni, dem keeds runin ivriwear ern shopps chukin dem awt. Fat keeds gort kort fust. Bye eck, dere'll be sum leegal letters gowin tu mums.

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> whell ai howup ai wernt dansin orn di hopereytin teble korze ai honly add payper panties orn
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


well weeze gladd yu eez dooin fain and pleezed yuoz bean lukked arfter awite, sowndz lyke yu add a gud voo outcha orspikkul winder wotchin dem norty keeds oo shudda bean innskoll, Wenz yu kummin howme den


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gud Idee, I will bring dgin an rhum an tee an mebbe sum pepmint tee also. Du yu fink I shud bween lemonyade as well?
> 
> Pepmint tee is gud to sekle the stomik in kase Mi Ladee dunt feel veri gud win she gits thar. Affer all that dancin on tables en awl, she mite be hunged ower.


o yess pepperminted tee weel be gud hydea-- shei gotted lotts uv splainin tu du wen shei getts tu da hattikk


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> whell ai howup ai wernt dansin orn di hopereytin teble korze ai honly add payper panties orn
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Gud fer the Keed Kachers an ta shops wat frowd em owt. Arown here the skool notifys the parents if the keeds arnt in klass (they had been several child abductions so evbody be more kareful these days). Las week they was a big esitment wen a 10 yeer old boy lef howm fer the skool bus and niver got tu skool. The skool notified Mum that he wernt in skool, so she cawled the poleez an reported him missin. They started a big hunt fer a missin chylde. Then they fown him in his own apartment complex. They were a piksher in the paper showin a poleez man holden on to the boy by the harm an taken him howm. Ther be a boy wif sum splainin to du. LOL Keeds jus kant play hooky an go fishin no moar. LOL :lol:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gud fer the Keed Kachers an ta shops wat frowd em owt. Arown here the skool notifys the parents if the keeds arnt in klass (they had been several child abductions so evbody be more kareful these days). Las week they was a big esitment wen a 10 yeer old boy lef howm fer the skool bus and niver got tu skool. The skool notified Mum that he wernt in skool, so she cawled the poleez an reported him missin. They started a big hunt fer a missin chylde. Then they fown him in his own apartment complex. They were a piksher in the paper showin a poleez man holden on to the boy by the harm an taken him howm. Ther be a boy wif sum splainin to du. LOL Keeds jus kant play hooky an go fishin no moar. LOL :lol:


dunno eef eet steel erplize hier, butt eef keed skive orf two mutch iz mumi wot gits de frettnin letter - er fine or summat. An ai nose frum my boys skoole deys datt iffn yu dint ringem een seek afor skool, dey wood reeng yu ter arsk whirr yer keed worz....

wenn dere woz datt fust Lunnun toob bomming, mi deepartmint worse een er paneek koz wi orl add to trabble to Lunnun sew mutch. Ai rangg de skool in kase de boys add herd ern whirr skeered, two lettem no wi woznt een lunnun. De sekkrities gott sew cited datt dey tole em wi woz een lunnun butt safe. I wint ballistik wivv de skool de nexx day...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bai dee whey, hexpekkting ter gerrout leyterr twodei iffn sir junn seys ok. keep kleer urve hattik koz dey pumps yer fool ev karbin die hoxide, ern eet has ter gow summwear affterwodds. An knot fru poors :thumbup: 

toodle pip for mo chaps .. cathch up later xxxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> bai dee whey, hexpekkting ter gerrout leyterr twodei iffn sir junn seys ok. keep kleer urve hattik koz dey pumps yer fool ev karbin die hoxide, ern eet has ter gow summwear affterwodds. An knot fru poors :thumbup:
> 
> toodle pip for mo chaps .. cathch up later xxxx


Gess wi awl better ware gas masxs fer the nex kupl o days. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gess wi awl better ware gas masxs fer the nex kupl o days. :shock: :shock:


Gud djob m'laydee warnned uss bowt da karbin di hoxide ai gotted 2 gaz maxs soe if'n enyboddy neds too bowwow wun ai weel bwings eet wid mei, and wee mussunt lite eny matcheez else wee awl getted blewn skie hye lol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Gud djob m'laydee warnned uss bowt da karbin di hoxide ai gotted 2 gaz maxs soe if'n enyboddy neds too bowwow wun ai weel bwings eet wid mei, and wee mussunt lite eny matcheez else wee awl getted blewn skie hye lol


Ail brung a lectric heeter wif mei in kase it terns kowald. Wei wont be hable to lite a gas heeter.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ail brung a lectric heeter wif mei in kase it terns kowald. Wei wont be hable to lite a gas heeter.


Finkin ai bwing sum sentid rume sprey juss een kace wee canna howpen da hatteek weendoews, wee mussunt eet eny beenz eever cos wee dun wanna djoyne een wiv da wynd lol :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Finkin ai bwing sum sentid rume sprey juss een kace wee canna howpen da hatteek weendoews, wee mussunt eet eny beenz eever cos wee dun wanna djoyne een wiv da wynd lol :thumbup:


I glad yu menshund that. I were plannin on havin bean soup. LOLOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I glad yu menshund that. I were plannin on havin bean soup. LOLOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


Gud djob yu didunt az dat been soap missy wee dun wanna bloew da rufe ov da hattikk orf


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Gud djob yu didunt az dat been soap missy wee dun wanna bloew da rufe ov da hattikk orf


 :roll: :roll:

It's only 4PM an i'm so sleepy I kant hold mi eyes open. Dunt no wat tu du. If I take a nap nough, I wont slip ternite. If I wayte fer bedtyme, I dont fink I gonna make it. zzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> :roll: :roll:
> 
> It's only 4PM an i'm so sleepy I kant hold mi eyes open. Dunt no wat tu du. If I take a nap nough, I wont slip ternite. If I wayte fer bedtyme, I dont fink I gonna make it. zzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


oh dear missy, haz yu bean werkin tu hard tudai,ai sorree yuez fillin soe tyred, maeke a naice cuppa tee and put your radio orn and maeybe yuoll fiel a beet betterer.Ai gotta goe tu beddy bye neow cos eet be 10.pm hear aill see yu tumorrow x x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'll be working w' lectric tape on exposed wiring. Can nae have the house kicking us'ns out before we knead to go for 'nother yarn/thread or food run. :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Heeeere's Lostie :thumbup: :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Heeeere's Lostie :thumbup: :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


Is yu Howme? How are yu feeling?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Is yu Howme? How are yu feeling?


aiz een mi fevrutt sittin plaice, complete wiv nice warm lappie ern mi nittin. Feelin wee bit saw, butt nuffink unbearable. I is tekkin mi meds een likwid form. Di parraseetamol iz sposed ter bi sweet butt aint. sew aiz git evriting dawn den haz mi chewy Centrum two tekk tayste erwei. :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai feenished mi peerie flowers att, butt ease two beeg. Lukes nice dough. Gunner hot wash ern hot tumbell de heck outter eat :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai feenished mi peerie flowers att, butt ease two beeg. Lukes nice dough. Gunner hot wash ern hot tumbell de heck outter eat :thumbup:


Wellkum hoeme Lostie, naice tu hav yu bak ware yu beelorng , oitty bowtcha att howpes yu dun spoyle eet givvin eet awl that hott treeatmunt


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I be glad yure howm. Git lots o rest so yu kan heel kwick. I wishes thar wer sumpin I kud du to hep yu. It kina hard to carry a pot o chcken soop across the big puddle tho. If yu needs enything wat I kin git an mail tu yu tho, let me no an it will be on its way. Meentyme I guess O jus keep prayin fer yu. Welkum home an dont push yurself, Let the heelin du its thing. Luv yu OAE


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

y'all are so kind to me, and bestest friends that it's just what the doctor ordered. Bloo is gittin prowfeshunnal walkies un ai haz gorn ferrer baby steps walk, howldin mi ands howver mi stummik. gotts ter keep dem hembolisms att bay. Ai lukes sew glammirus een my surrgikkal stockings :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Wellkum hoeme Lostie, naice tu hav yu bak ware yu beelorng , oitty bowtcha att howpes yu dun spoyle eet givvin eet awl that hott treeatmunt


the rotten @@@ haz hownlee shrunk er leetel bitt. Tis de crown wot ease er beet florpi fer mai laikin. Mait giv eat some eensaid taitning or givvit tu er black frend whose air kun feel eat berrer. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> y'all are so kind to me, and bestest friends that it's just what the doctor ordered. Bloo is gittin prowfeshunnal walkies un ai haz gorn ferrer baby steps walk, howldin mi ands howver mi stummik. gotts ter keep dem hembolisms att bay. Ai lukes sew glammirus een my surrgikkal stockings :thumbup:


Yu taeke eet eezy now butt gladd yu cann moove sloewly abowt, gotta keap mouvin ,gladd Bloo iz gettin lucked arfter ok, soe yu dun hafta fret boewt heem. Dem sergeekul stokkins iz verry fetcheen and az lorng az dey doo da trik hoo karez luv yu x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> y'all are so kind to me, and bestest friends that it's just what the doctor ordered. Bloo is gittin prowfeshunnal walkies un ai haz gorn ferrer baby steps walk, howldin mi ands howver mi stummik. gotts ter keep dem hembolisms att bay. Ai lukes sew glammirus een my surrgikkal stockings :thumbup:


Whin yu konsiders what kin happen if yu dunt wear them, those surgikal stokins luks gorjus.

I bet Bloo enjoys his prowfishnal walks. An yu hold tite to those innards, we dont want yu dropin eny of em.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> the rotten @@@ haz hownlee shrunk er leetel bitt. Tis de crown wot ease er beet florpi fer mai laikin. Mait giv eat some eensaid taitning or givvit tu er black frend whose air kun feel eat berrer.
> :thumbup:


Ar yu shure it isnt sposed to be floppy? Those slouch hats seems to be gettin popular judjin frum awl the paterns I see fer em.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I has to leeve in a few minis. I hav a meetin wif mi senior groop (the one whar we hae the fite I tol yu about) LOL an then on tu the eye dokter to fynd out win the will remove my katrac. See evbody later.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ar yu shure it isnt sposed to be floppy? Those slouch hats seems to be gettin popular judjin frum awl the paterns I see fer em.


de pitcher dint luke floppy ern ai medd smollest size. eat dowunt soot mi, aise luke betterer een demm cloche atts. butt summwun whell like eet. at leest we now eat dowunt need hand worshin nessen u laik datt sorta fing

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I has to leeve in a few minis. I hav a meetin wif mi senior groop (the one whar we hae the fite I tol yu about) LOL an then on tu the eye dokter to fynd out win the will remove my katrac. See evbody later.


oh misst ai opin da meatin gowes wivowt a fyte lol, and downet goe geevin dat bossieboots a leeft en yore car lol-- ai hope da high dokter geeves yu gud neuws fore yore katarakt sea yu laeter x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> de pitcher dint luke floppy ern ai medd smollest size. eat dowunt soot mi, aise luke betterer een demm cloche atts. butt summwun whell like eet. at leest we now eat dowunt need hand worshin nessen u laik datt sorta fing
> 
> :thumbup:


well ai feenkin demm closhe att weel suetcha betterer den da florpee un and ai fink your black fwend weel lurve eet, shei weel swank wen shei goews howt een eet


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oh misst ai opin da meatin gowes wivowt a fyte lol, and downet goe geevin dat bossieboots a leeft en yore car lol-- ai hope da high dokter geeves yu gud neuws fore yore katarakt sea yu laeter x x


 take care, my love. No fighting, or you'll go to the eye dokkter wivva blakk high x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oh misst ai opin da meatin gowes wivowt a fyte lol, and downet goe geevin dat bossieboots a leeft en yore car lol-- ai hope da high dokter geeves yu gud neuws fore yore katarakt sea yu laeter x x


I be back. Akshuly, I niver left. So many members has cancelled becuz of the wether that I dont fink wi kud hav had a fite even if wi wanted tu. My eye appointment was rescheduled also (I had forgot that the eye clinic is in a low area that is subject to street flooding. My appointment has been rescheduled to next Wednesday.

So I decided to stay home and keep dry as well. I may spend my extra time building a canoe! :twisted:

Fank gudness, the rain is sposed to start letin up tomorow.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gud finkin missy yu dinn wanna bee owt een awl dat rayne, put yer feat up and haz sum kaeke :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

my gudeness, u sure are gittin your fait share uv rein, unn de rest,Di wurld bee turnin upside daun .... :thumbup:

peeti bawt de eye dokk. Sure hope eat helps. Ai nose loadsa peepull de kattarak hopereyshun made er beeg difrens two. xx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> de pitcher dint luke floppy ern ai medd smollest size. eat dowunt soot mi, aise luke betterer een demm cloche atts. butt summwun whell like eet. at leest we now eat dowunt need hand worshin nessen u laik datt sorta fing
> 
> :thumbup:


jess reluked att eet, urn iffen ai turns up de ribbing, lukes hokey, Gunner speriment weeve doon urnuvver reebin sew hinsaid dont show - dough eet lukes nort bad wiv eat showenn.karst orn lessen steetches dough, korse de horiginal reebin hadd ter shreenk er beat 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jess reluked att eet, urn iffen ai turns up de ribbing, lukes hokey, Gunner speriment weeve doon urnuvver reebin sew hinsaid dont show - dough eet lukes nort bad wiv eat showenn.karst orn lessen steetches dough, korse de horiginal reebin hadd ter shreenk er beat
> :thumbup:


d'uh, jest turned reebin ennside ern lukes fine. Gorsh ai kin bee fick


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jess reluked att eet, urn iffen ai turns up de ribbing, lukes hokey, Gunner speriment weeve doon urnuvver reebin sew hinsaid dont show - dough eet lukes nort bad wiv eat showenn.karst orn lessen steetches dough, korse de horiginal reebin hadd ter shreenk er beat
> :thumbup:


That be gud if yu kin save it. That was a lot o wirk tu jus hafta gib it away. This hat I am STILL werkin on is mosly ribbin an it suposed to turn up so it is eezi to ajust fer size. It suposed to be ribbin awl the way but I fink I gonna jus du a few more rose of ribbin thin finish the crown wif stokinet. I kin onee du a few rows an then I has tu stop so my hand wont hurt. I still wayttin fer the cortizone shots cuz Doctor wanted to see if the gloves helped. They du but not enuff. Nex hand apointmemt supos to be tu mumfs but I theenk I will see if I kin muv it closer.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostee has yure pain eased up enny? Du yu hav meds fer the pain an are yu takin it?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Lostee has yure pain eased up enny? Du yu hav meds fer the pain an are yu takin it?


is nort two badd rilly misellen, jester beet achy butt no more dun er heddeik. aiz mooving eraund err beet witch helps dat CO2 gits awt lol
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> is nort two badd rilly misellen, jester beet achy butt no more dun er heddeik. aiz mooving eraund err beet witch helps dat CO2 gits awt lol
> :thumbup:


Ai opes de CO2 duznna fryteun bloo ee myte finks eets fundereen, butt yu must lett eet awl owt m'laydee sshhh wee wunt tell noeboddy cos eevun her Madg haz tu doo eet wen sheiz nort een cumpanee lol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jus so tha CO2 awl gits out nuthin els matters. Once when my sister had surgery, she wer havin truble gittin rid o the gas an her nurse helped her by insertin a tube (U figger owt ware) an it let a lot of it owt. Shirley sed it were a drinkin straw but I spec she wer mistakin bout that an it were some other sort of tube. 
Ennyways, if nuthin els wurks, grab a straw. LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Jus so tha CO2 awl gits out nuthin els matters. Once when my sister had surgery, she wer havin truble gittin rid o the gas an her nurse helped her by insertin a tube (U figger owt ware) an it let a lot of it owt. Shirley sed it were a drinkin straw but I spec she wer mistakin bout that an it were some other sort of tube.
> Ennyways, if nuthin els wurks, grab a straw. LOL


sheesh aid havvta bi desprut fer datt! Aiz jes doin er beet erv moovin ern sorter bedin owver er leetel. Dunt smel - vowe eat hassta bee badd whin yer hown smills

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Wi are laffin an awl that but I no it kan get vera paynful if yu dont git rid of it. So best of luck tu yu.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> sheesh aid havvta bi desprut fer datt! Aiz jes doin er beet erv moovin ern sorter bedin owver er leetel. Dunt smel - vowe eat hassta bee badd whin yer hown smills
> 
> :thumbup:


Haz yer got sum peppmint tea m'laydee, ai gotted sum gumpewder if'n ya wants sum


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Wi are laffin an awl that but I no it kan get vera paynful if yu dont git rid of it. So best of luck tu yu.


 deres two kinda fings hover dee kownter - weend ease an deflateen. But aise deflatin hokey, jes adda naise worm share ern now gunner fink erbowt steekin de niddle een mu tum. Gorts ust eet larse taim - ers long erse yer downt divver, jest grab n stab, it dunt urt. Henniweys diabetik peepill haffta dew eat orl taim. 
:-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> deres two kinda fings hover dee kownter - weend ease an deflateen. But aise deflatin hokey, jes adda naise worm share ern now gunner fink erbowt steekin de niddle een mu tum. Gorts ust eet larse taim - ers long erse yer downt divver, jest grab n stab, it dunt urt. Henniweys diabetik peepill haffta dew eat orl taim.
> :-D


I gess yu duz wat yu haf tu du but it gibs me the shivers. Wat about charcoal tablets? they sposed to ease gas.
is that needle fer the gas er fer a nuther perpis?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I gess yu duz wat yu haf tu du but it gibs me the shivers. Wat about charcoal tablets? they sposed to ease gas.
> is that needle fer the gas er fer a nuther perpis?


ai down no. tiz yer innards dey feel up sew dey kin see horgands. enniwei aize duin naislee weev eatt
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai down no. tiz yer innards dey feel up sew dey kin see horgands. enniwei aize duin naislee weev eatt
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well ai opes yu fillin a lott betta tomorrow arfter a gud nytes sliep,mei luvlie, will nursie kum tu sea yu termorrer juss tu kiep err hye honnyu, ai wish ai kudd kum and elpps yu and keip yu kumpsnee


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Well ai opes yu fillin a lott betta tomorrow arfter a gud nytes sliep,mei luvlie, will nursie kum tu sea yu termorrer juss tu kiep err hye honnyu, ai wish ai kudd kum and elpps yu and keip yu kumpsnee


I think wi bof wishin that. :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I think wi bof wishin that. :thumbup:


well eets 10,30 pm here missy soe ai orf tu beddy byes, sliep well my dear and ai'll see yu tunorrow nite nite x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen ai dint arnser yer kwestchun bawt steekin niddles een mi proply. Eets ernuvver preventittive ginst gittin er blud clot - lond wiv de glamrus stockins, which ai hassta wear 24/7 fer free weeks ...... ern lluke laik aim wearin wait socks orl de taim .... lol de stokins are nais uvverwaise. De honli part uve mi i laik been missaged ease mi feet ern deese feel like a perma kuddel :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Rant, rant, rant .... visit from a friend who used to be my housekeeper when I whirr posh. She's a luvvli pursonn wu as seen mi fru fik en fin, butt wiv di mowust fekkless fambli iz porsibull two ave ... orlweys ornter wott bennyfitts dey hentottled tu un mownin bawt steit uv rowuds dough dey dowunt heeven pei council tax laik wott haigh du.

Well, ai dowunts wornter bea meen, butt wottiz eet erbawt peepull een social hawwsin wu lurve ter tel yer yer ause ease forlin dowun? Ease ett eck. Teedly bitter gutterin kum erwei at hedge erv mi conservatory - orl eat wonts ease err beet urve uvpc sticky stuff dat ai kood do missen iffn ai kud claim orn ladderr wivvowt follin owverr bakkards (my sonns av banned mi frum climing orn ennyfing korse uv mi low blud pressure an ai ease han obbeedient mum ). Shi adda luke ern sedd alf de said erve di rufe were kummin orf, ern dint bleeve mi datt eet was made datt wey two lett de @@@@ rain slide dawn.

Grumbell, grumbell :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Rant, rant, rant .... visit from a friend who used to be my housekeeper when I whirr posh. She's a luvvli pursonn wu as seen mi fru fik en fin, butt wiv di mowust fekkless fambli iz porsibull two ave ... orlweys ornter wott bennyfitts dey hentottled tu un mownin bawt steit uv rowuds dough dey dowunt heeven pei council tax laik wott haigh du.
> 
> Well, ai dowunts wornter bea meen, butt wottiz eet erbawt peepull een social hawwsin wu lurve ter tel yer yer ause ease forlin dowun? Ease ett eck. Teedly bitter gutterin kum erwei at hedge erv mi conservatory - orl eat wonts ease err beet urve uvpc sticky stuff dat ai kood do missen iffn ai kud claim orn ladderr wivvowt follin owverr bakkards (my sonns av banned mi frum climing orn ennyfing korse uv mi low blud pressure an ai ease han obbeedient mum ). Shi adda luke ern sedd alf de said erve di rufe were kummin orf, ern dint bleeve mi datt eet was made datt wey two lett de @@@@ rain slide dawn.
> 
> Grumbell, grumbell :-D


Pipple laik dat er so veri turble irratatin. If they not gud frinds yu kan snap at em an tel em to mynd ther own bizniz. But win they bin frinds fer lawng tyme an has awais bin gud tu tu, it maykes it so mush harder, kaws yu starts rememberin the gud. I gess yu jus has ta "grim an bare it" whyle she with yu an then kum tu us an let it out o yur sistem. So go rite ahed an grumbel kaws, as yu no, I has dun the sayme. Yu mite haf to bite yer tong tu kip fum tellin her orf so kiep a tea bag handy. (if yu use luse tea, go buy sum teabags) kaws a tee bag is excelent to stop the bleedin in the mouf. yu kan use it to stop the bleedin fum bitin yer tong but be karful thet yu dont bite it orf.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Rant, rant, rant .... visit from a friend who used to be my housekeeper when I whirr posh. She's a luvvli pursonn wu as seen mi fru fik en fin, butt wiv di mowust fekkless fambli iz porsibull two ave ... orlweys ornter wott bennyfitts dey hentottled tu un mownin bawt steit uv rowuds dough dey dowunt heeven pei council tax laik wott haigh du.
> 
> Well, ai dowunts wornter bea meen, butt wottiz eet erbawt peepull een social hawwsin wu lurve ter tel yer yer ause ease forlin dowun? Ease ett eck. Teedly bitter gutterin kum erwei at hedge erv mi conservatory - orl eat wonts ease err beet urve uvpc sticky stuff dat ai kood do missen iffn ai kud claim orn ladderr wivvowt follin owverr bakkards (my sonns av banned mi frum climing orn ennyfing korse uv mi low blud pressure an ai ease han obbeedient mum ). Shi adda luke ern sedd alf de said erve di rufe were kummin orf, ern dint bleeve mi datt eet was made datt wey two lett de @@@@ rain slide dawn.
> 
> Grumbell, grumbell :-D


Is tru, the pipple hu has everthin handed tu em aways seims the first tu kritsize everthin an ever wun. I gess sinc they got nuthin, the has tu bild ther self esteem by kritizin evbody else.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Pipple laik dat er so veri turble irratatin. If they not gud frinds yu kan snap at em an tel em to mynd ther own bizniz. But win they bin frinds fer lawng tyme an has awais bin gud tu tu, it maykes it so mush harder, kaws yu starts rememberin the gud. I gess yu jus has ta "grim an bare it" whyle she with yu an then kum tu us an let it out o yur sistem. So go rite ahed an grumbel kaws, as yu no, I has dun the sayme. Yu mite haf to bite yer tong tu kip fum tellin her orf so kiep a tea bag handy. (if yu use luse tea, go buy sum teabags) kaws a tee bag is excelent to stop the bleedin in the mouf. yu kan use it to stop the bleedin fum bitin yer tong but be karful thet yu dont bite it orf.


lol, dats cheered mi yup x akkershully shee ease er veri gude pusson ern now shi mannidged ter pruduse sutch er loada spunngerrs ease beeyond mi. ai spex eet twos kors ai jes filing beat dellikett. Ai slept nort badd butt nids ter slipe orn mi bakk kase mi gutts forll awt - ore sew ai tink henniwei, ern ai priffers two sleep orn mi said. aisle kip mi teebaggs reddi henniwey - ai gorts er free sampel pak frum mi groserry peeps. Lurves ya misellen 
:thumbup: :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bye de wey mi toof ease feexibull - know deekay. Dey stukk er wait cowt orn eet ern wil du er krawn kos di hex rey showd di roots ern stuff howkay :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oh an dough ai mownd bawt mi frens ai hadter let reep sum CO2 while shi woz dere, ern shi jes sed go aheed, den woz velly impressed lol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh an dough ai mownd bawt mi frens ai hadter let reep sum CO2 while shi woz dere, ern shi jes sed go aheed, den woz velly impressed lol


Yu mus hav reepped a gud un!! :thumbup: Dunt that jus feil so gud sumtymes? altho perferably in prifit LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> bye de wey mi toof ease feexibull - know deekay. Dey stukk er wait cowt orn eet ern wil du er krawn kos di hex rey showd di roots ern stuff howkay :thumbup:


I glad they kin fix yure toof, Hang on to em as long as u kan. I still got mos of myne but ther be a few gaps. I jus fownd a kavity startin on won of my front teef so I gonna hafta kum up wif the monee to get it filled befor it gits bad. Wen the denkist sees my mouf an reelized how long its bin sins I wer to a denkist I spect i will git a lecture bout karin fer mi teef. But they niver tells yu whar yu sposed to git the monee frum to pay em. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yu mus hav reepped a gud un!! :thumbup: Dunt that jus feil so gud sumtymes? altho perferably in prifit LOL


 dowunt tel but woz fore inna rowe. no foller fru foutunettli


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I glad they kin fix yure toof, Hang on to em as long as u kan. I still got mos of myne but ther be a few gaps. I jus fownd a kavity startin on won of my front teef so I gonna hafta kum up wif the monee to get it filled befor it gits bad. Wen the denkist sees my mouf an reelized how long its bin sins I wer to a denkist I spect i will git a lecture bout karin fer mi teef. But they niver tells yu whar yu sposed to git the monee frum to pay em. :thumbdown:


gosh datts tru. mai sil in merica hadda hav er root kernall tweekmunt ern eet korst er 2 fausent dolers. inn di holden deys hier - mebby aforr de war, eet wozza 21st birfday pressunt tu haff yer teef pooled awt ern er setta denchers. Now aive hirs datt sum gurls getta boob jobb hier ferr dere 18th brfdey. Crazy 
:thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gosh datts tru. mai sil in merica hadda hav er root kernall tweekmunt ern eet korst er 2 fausent dolers. inn di holden deys hier - mebby aforr de war, eet wozza 21st birfday pressunt tu haff yer teef pooled awt ern er setta denchers. Now aive hirs datt sum gurls getta boob jobb hier ferr dere 18th brfdey. Crazy
> :thumbdown:


I kin fink of lots beter fings tu du wif mi munee thin a boob job. Akshuly, if I kud afford that,I kud afford to keep mi teef fixed.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ai has a mistry to tri to solf. I wint outdors this mornin an they was a strange yeller glow ower everting. It seemd tu bi kumin fum the ski. Du yu no wat tha mite o bin? It were kinder skary but the birds was singin so I figgered it wernt wuritin them enny an I hant herd them fer a wile.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gosh datts tru. mai sil in merica hadda hav er root kernall tweekmunt ern eet korst er 2 fausent dolers. inn di holden deys hier - mebby aforr de war, eet wozza 21st birfday pressunt tu haff yer teef pooled awt ern er setta denchers. Now aive hirs datt sum gurls getta boob jobb hier ferr dere 18th brfdey. Crazy
> :thumbdown:


Ai gonna puts mei 2 pennuff een bowet deeze ear boobjobbs ai lyke myne juz dey awl naice and beeg and plumpshous lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ai has a mistry to tri to solf. I wint outdors this mornin an they was a strange yeller glow ower everting. It seemd tu bi kumin fum the ski. Du yu no wat tha mite o bin? It were kinder skary but the birds was singin so I figgered it wernt wuritin them enny an I hant herd them fer a wile.


Neoe den missy kud eet bee dat naice warm fing dat shynes owt ov da skye,eet iz hear tudaye anorl soe eet myte bee dat. dem berdies lyke da shyny fing and eet maykes dem seeng


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ai gonna puts mei 2 pennuff een bowet deeze ear boobjobbs ai lyke myne juz dey awl naice and beeg and plumpshous lol


I purty kontent wif mine too een tho they no veri big er plumshous. Befor I gaynd all this wate they were more like fried eggs wif a broke yoke. But they did wat they was suposed to do win I needed em. An now I dont have as mush to sag as sum o my better endowed frens has tu wurry wif. No heavy duty bras needed (I kud get by wif no bra but then I feels sorta undressed).

My nex door naybor dont ware a bra but she shud. She got a pair of perky girls wif sharp pointed tips that shows thru her clothes :roll:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Neoe den missy kud eet bee dat naice warm fing dat shynes owt ov da skye,eet iz hear tudaye anorl soe eet myte bee dat. dem berdies lyke da shyny fing and eet maykes dem seeng


I spose it kud be that. So yu dont figger I has to be skeered to go bak outside an let it git on mi? :lol:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I spose it kud be that. So yu dont figger I has to be skeered to go bak outside an let it git on mi? :lol:


ai fink eats de beed shiny fing datt wi sore in UK ern eet woz summat wee haddent seen fer er lorng taim. Goze ern gitts serm veetaminn dee een eat kwik misellen.

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I spose it kud be that. So yu dont figger I has to be skeered to go bak outside an let it git on mi? :lol:


noe ai finks yu bee hokay if'n yu wares an att and sunblok orn dats wot ai du

dat naybur wid dem perky dumplins shud ware a bwar cos dey myte dwoop doewn tu her neez


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ai gonna puts mei 2 pennuff een bowet deeze ear boobjobbs ai lyke myne juz dey awl naice and beeg and plumpshous lol


butt dey ease round yer nees

:-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> butt dey ease round yer nees
> 
> :-D


noe m'laydee myne aint wouwnd mei neez, myne eez pekee and naice n ploomp fer mei hage, eets missys nayber wot shud watch owt if'f shei dun ware dem laydfee boobie bags


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai fink eats de beed shiny fing datt wi sore in UK ern eet woz summat wee haddent seen fer er lorng taim. Goze ern gitts serm veetaminn dee een eat kwik misellen.
> 
> :thumbup:


Oo oo oo Oks I jus has sum tee an orngs fer brekfas. I has sum Women 50+ veetinins an sum fish oyl capsules too take du yu fink they wil hep? It be awmos tyme fer lunsh but I et brekfas so layt that I will wayte a wile fer that. I hasnt been to the grocer stor fer a wile an I runnin out o fings. I go later to day fer a grocery mistry shop so I will stok up thin. 
Pure Clancy lykes canned dorg fud over his dry stuf but I runned out of canned so I jus gibbed him playn dry. He stud ower it an sniffed at it, then luked ar mi wif them sad eyes an luked at it an then luked at mi till I dint no wether tu laff er cry fer him. I finly membered that he luves coconut oil so I drizzled it over his dry fud an he wer happi agin.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> noe ai finks yu bee hokay if'n yu wares an att and sunblok orn dats wot ai du
> 
> dat naybur wid dem perky dumplins shud ware a bwar cos dey myte dwoop doewn tu her neez


I bin waitin to see that hapin. She wares a lot of thin teeshirts an sumtymes wen wi be tawkin I finks oops they fixin tu bust frew that shirt. LOL :lol: 

She in her 40s so it seems lyke they wud be sofnin up sum. I begin tu wunder if she had sum wurk dun wen she wer yunger. They not very big but boy is they ever perky!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

poor clancy an his dry fude. bloo ease honely dorg aiz hadd whu priferrs de dry stuff. He dunt like de diet dorg stuf ai gotts bai mistekk. ai hasta peek wun out ter geev itt two heem ern sey gude boy. den iffn hi wont eet no more ai has ter peek up di bowel ern prittend aise gunner eet itt missen. Datt mekks heem eat eet kweekly :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> poor clancy an his dry fude. bloo ease honely dorg aiz hadd whu priferrs de dry stuff. He dunt like de diet dorg stuf ai gotts bai mistekk. ai hasta peek wun out ter geev itt two heem ern sey gude boy. den iffn hi wont eet no more ai has ter peek up di bowel ern prittend aise gunner eet itt missen. Datt mekks heem eat eet kweekly :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: He dunt wan it but hi dun want ennyun else to hav it eether. That sownds familiar, O yes, my kuzin whu wut eet sumthin she dint want rather than let enywun else hav it. :roll:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: He dunt wan it but hi dun want ennyun else to hav it eether. That sownds familiar, O yes, my kuzin whu wut eet sumthin she dint want rather than let enywun else hav it. :roll:


lol, my larst dorg was a very pack animal and was fine with my younger son but thought my elder son was a greedy puppy. She actually ate some salad with vinaigrette dressing she didn't want rather than let him have it

:-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hokay, leetel restie taim fer mi xxx


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've had my molars sealed...don't know how much, if any is left on them, but it has saved me months/years of pain.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I've had my molars sealed...don't know how much, if any is left on them, but it has saved me months/years of pain.


that's a good idea. I'm a really bad tooth grinder so have two out at the back, and a chewgaurd or something like that to wear at night. The dentist told me the rubbish nutrishion drinks are really bad for me teeth - I had that one worked out. She told me the surgery meant that I would probably have been clenching on the tube really badly too and the grinding has given me clicky jaws.. She said the latest research says don't rinse after brushing - just spit it out and wipe yer lips. Then use mouthwash coupla times inbetween in the day. I've tried it, and it's ok.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I bet some people drink listerine though ... :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I bet some people drink listerine though ... :thumbup:


I f eets got alkohol in it ai know some-wun who myte


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I f eets got alkohol in it ai know some-wun who myte


eets gotta lott. betcha ai know sumwun frum belgumland wu wood 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> eets gotta lott. betcha ai know sumwun frum belgumland wu wood
> :thumbup:


LOL dats hoo ai meened :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> LOL dats hoo ai meened :thumbup:


heggszacklee. iffn evribuddy starts seyin wott wunnerfool breff shi haz, eets er givver way.

jes rang mi dadi ter see how ees gittin orn. Steal a beet itchi butt eempruvin. De steroids is eemprovin his appetite, wheech ease nort sumfing hee genrulli reekwairs dough. Dint tellem bawt knew sergerri kors no poynt in wurritin ern mi steppi ease er worrywart at best uv times....

whin ai feels er beet betterer gunner flog sum stash orn ebay tu gits sum pennies ter gew si him een brighton wen di olliday seesun ease owver.

offs ter bed nau, nite nite best frendys xxx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe en glennie mi daddi sends fank you for de hellyfant an dog clip. Luvved eat :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Watt holiday items due ewe set out? Try'n t' see what elfy things this'n kin surprise one of ewe with??


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Watt holiday items due ewe set out? Try'n t' see what elfy things this'n kin surprise one of ewe with??


I'm an oddball Kaixxie, and don't do Christmas. I make a family Chistmas dinner but give no pressies, nor ask for any. I give un-Christmas gifts at any time of the year, when not expected. Thank you so much for the offer, and I look forward to an elfy thing as a surprise one day ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe en glennie mi daddi sends fank you for de hellyfant an dog clip. Luvved eat :thumbup:


Pleezed to ear yur Daddys on the mend Lostie-- and tuday (friyedee) ai hopin yuze filleen abeet betterer, iz ya steel lettin reep lol, o glad Daddy lieked da dorg n heleefaut clip== lol Dorg n Elephant sownds lyke a pub naeme duznt eet x x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Pleezed to ear yur Daddys on the mend Lostie-- and tuday (friyedee) ai hopin yuze filleen abeet betterer, iz ya steel lettin reep lol, o glad Daddy lieked da dorg n heleefaut clip== lol Dorg n Elephant sownds lyke a pub naeme duznt eet x x x


duz saund laik er pub lol. Aise nort reapin know more but mi innards arr gurglin laik ennifink - butt datts a gude sain :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I'm an oddball Kaixxie, and don't do Christmas. I make a family Chistmas dinner but give no pressies, nor ask for any. I give un-Christmas gifts at any time of the year, when not expected. Thank you so much for the offer, and I look forward to an elfy thing as a surprise one day ....


Sounds like me. I stopped the gift giving/receivig when I retired. I haven't decorated for several years but I might put up a tree this year. I want an excuse to knit/crochet some of the ornaments I have patterns for.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> duz saund laik er pub lol. Aise nort reapin know more but mi innards arr gurglin laik ennifink - butt datts a gude sain :thumbup:


gurglin hinnards, hmmm, soe wot yu avvin tu keap yore strenfk up eez eet dem narsty dwinks dat dey tellyu to have, ai spoze sollid fude eez a no-no? Az nursie bean tu sea yu tudaiy


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Watt holiday items due ewe set out? Try'n t' see what elfy things this'n kin surprise one of ewe with??


I set out a lot for Haloween, it's my favorite thing to decorate for and there is always lots of great stuff to decorate with! I also decorate a little for Thanksgiving and a little for Chanukah. It is harder to find good decorations for those holidays, especially Chanukah! I may also sometimes put out a few things for Valentine's day. I also have a special plate for occasions like birthdays.

What do you decorate for?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> duz saund laik er pub lol. Aise nort reapin know more but mi innards arr gurglin laik ennifink - butt datts a gude sain :thumbup:


That gurglin meens fings is wurkin in thar. An that be a gud thingy.

I had sum simpathy rippin fer yu las nite. Onee then awl of a sudden I discoverd that wat I fought wer jus noise wer more thin that an I hadda run reely fast to that "privat throne" an then take a shower an warsh mi close.   

I hadda take imoddeum after that an then I were scared to go to bed fer a wyle kaus I dint no wat mite happen in mi sleep


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm orf tu run sum errends terday. See evbodi this afnoon.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> That gurglin meens fings is wurkin in thar. An that be a gud thingy.
> 
> I had sum simpathy rippin fer yu las nite. Onee then awl of a sudden I discoverd that wat I fought wer jus noise wer more thin that an I hadda run reely fast to that "privat throne" an then take a shower an warsh mi close.
> 
> I hadda take imoddeum after that an then I were scared to go to bed fer a wyle kaus I dint no wat mite happen in mi sleep


oo pore yu missy, deed yu haz sumfink tu hupsett yuz tum tum tu maek yu rush tu the prievit thrown.ai hoepe the immodiumm helpt tu bung yu hupp


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I set out a lot for Haloween, it's my favorite thing to decorate for and there is always lots of great stuff to decorate with! I also decorate a little for Thanksgiving and a little for Chanukah. It is harder to find good decorations for those holidays, especially Chanukah! I may also sometimes put out a few things for Valentine's day. I also have a special plate for occasions like birthdays.
> 
> What do you decorate for?


Lol, I decorate for my house, whenever I feel like it. An eclectic mixture of old and new.which people think is artistic. I'm just enjoying girlie stuff after being surrounded by males all my live...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> That gurglin meens fings is wurkin in thar. An that be a gud thingy.
> 
> I had sum simpathy rippin fer yu las nite. Onee then awl of a sudden I discoverd that wat I fought wer jus noise wer more thin that an I hadda run reely fast to that "privat throne" an then take a shower an warsh mi close.
> 
> I hadda take imoddeum after that an then I were scared to go to bed fer a wyle kaus I dint no wat mite happen in mi sleep


immodium is good, nuffink wurse dan a follow thru

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> gurglin hinnards, hmmm, soe wot yu avvin tu keap yore strenfk up eez eet dem narsty dwinks dat dey tellyu to have, ai spoze sollid fude eez a no-no? Az nursie bean tu sea yu tudaiy


no sollid ferr 2 weaks, but iffn you letts chokklit melt een yer mauf tis nort er solid ..... and caddburries ease orn hoffer dis weak.

:thumbup:

hadda leekle beat urv bleedin frum mi biggest hole were de stoma ease butt iffn de daftees mekks yer shoot hepareen in yer stummik hevery dey, wot kan yu hexpekt?

By de way, tis jest a stoma, eensaid - just - butt no ostomy, tahk you God :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Lol, I decorate for my house, whenever I feel like it. An eclectic mixture of old and new.which people think is artistic. I'm just enjoying girlie stuff after being surrounded by males all my live...


I do girlie every chance I get! I have two sons, a hubby and a male dog! We also have a female dog since I was starting to feel outnumbered! I have girlied up my end of the "playroom" with my knitting and stuffed toys, a dolly and an embroidered pillow. I'm waiting for my husband to be able to build me my craft room in our basement, I am going to make that super girlie! Pink walls, stuffed animals everywhere, knick knacks all over the place! For now I have to be content with my little corners here and there.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I do girlie every chance I get! I have two sons, a hubby and a male dog! We also have a female dog since I was starting to feel outnumbered! I have girlied up my end of the "playroom" with my knitting and stuffed toys, a dolly and an embroidered pillow. I'm waiting for my husband to be able to build me my craft room in our basement, I am going to make that super girlie! Pink walls, stuffed animals everywhere, knick knacks all over the place! For now I have to be content with my little corners here and there.


That sounds really great! Not a competition over being surrounded by males, but I had three brothers and no sisters either. My ex was hilarious - he would get sample paint pots to try out colours, then asked which one I thought best. I knew exactly what his preference was, and pointed to it automatically ... lol


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Lostie said:


> That sounds really great! Not a competition over being surrounded by males, but I had three brothers and no sisters either. My ex was hilarious - he would get sample paint pots to try out colours, then asked which one I thought best. I knew exactly what his preference was, and pointed to it automatically ... lol


I have one brother and one sister, so things were balanced for me growing up. Now I feel the distinct lack of girlie fairly often, so I balance it out every chance I can. My boys aren't big fans of craft fairs and sheep and wool festivals, so I have my knitting group and a young friend ( she is young enough she could have been my daughter) I hang out with and do girlie things with.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> That sounds really great! Not a competition over being surrounded by males, but I had three brothers and no sisters either. My ex was hilarious - he would get sample paint pots to try out colours, then asked which one I thought best. I knew exactly what his preference was, and pointed to it automatically ... lol


LOL bet it wasn't pink


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> LOL bet it wasn't pink


nah, as near as magnolia possible! He's quite impressed by my hint of daffodill yellow though

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oh, hurri, she looks so sweet and pretty. You are lucky. I have various "adopted" sons - my old house was very large, so it was quite easy for the kids to hang out, be bedded, fed etc. I worked from home a lot, so they often piled in after school until their mums got home ..... I miss when Chris was still at sixth form (usually 16/7/8 yrs old) . A bunch would come round and watch quiz shows on the telly and scoff tortilla chips and salsa ....


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Hurricane,
I have an unused spray can of strong starch...and a few angels from last year. I'm going to try and use this year's angels for a majority of income.

To everyone - not so sure I can do pink...multicoloured or non-pink I will do. Prefer some non-baby colors to offset this.

We'll see what is to come. I'm loaded with Starch can...and y'all are safe because we're well seperated. Mmmrrrr-ha-haaah!

(Yesh, Eye'm in Halloween mode)! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Hurricane,
> I have an unused spray can of strong starch...and a few angels from last year. I'm going to try and use this year's angels for a majority of income.
> 
> To everyone - not so sure I can do pink...multicoloured or non-pink I will do. Prefer some non-baby colors to offset this.
> ...


I LOVE starch ......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh, hurri, she looks so sweet and pretty. You are lucky. I have various "adopted" sons - my old house was very large, so it was quite easy for the kids to hang out, be bedded, fed etc. I worked from home a lot, so they often piled in after school until their mums got home ..... I miss when Chris was still at sixth form (usually 16/7/8 yrs old) . A bunch would come round and watch quiz shows on the telly and scoff tortilla chips and salsa ....


She does look sweet, and your boy is very handsome==I have 3 sons and like Lostie when they were young we lived in a big house so it was usually full of lads who knew where to come when they needed a bed for the night and some homecooking, plus music blaring from the upstairs-- I loved it and my husband would say ' Haven't they got homes to go to'


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo pore yu missy, deed yu haz sumfink tu hupsett yuz tum tum tu maek yu rush tu the prievit thrown.ai hoepe the immodiumm helpt tu bung yu hupp


It wurked. That is gud stuff and I aways keeps sum handy.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> no sollid ferr 2 weaks, but iffn you letts chokklit melt een yer mauf tis nort er solid ..... and caddburries ease orn hoffer dis weak.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Yu rite, Thank Yu God fer n osomy. BUT I theenk yu be cheetin wif that Cadbury. :hunf:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> It wurked. That is gud stuff and I aways keeps sum handy.


oh, goody, iy'da forriblr thin :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I have one brother and one sister, so things were balanced for me growing up. Now I feel the distinct lack of girlie fairly often, so I balance it out every chance I can. My boys aren't big fans of craft fairs and sheep and wool festivals, so I have my knitting group and a young friend ( she is young enough she could have been my daughter) I hang out with and do girlie things with.


Handsome son and pretty "adoptee" but you don't look old enough to be the Mom.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Hurricane,
> I have an unused spray can of strong starch...and a few angels from last year. I'm going to try and use this year's angels for a majority of income.
> 
> To everyone - not so sure I can do pink...multicoloured or non-pink I will do. Prefer some non-baby colors to offset this.
> ...


O mercy mi, brake out the spooks and grab the wooden crosses kaus Kaixee is on a roll. :shock: :shock: :shock:

I don't haf plans fer this yeer, but las yeer at Halloween I tuk a ghost tour at Tampa's oldest cemetary. The docent was dressed in period costume and wi had a lot o fun wif it. I uster decorate and liked giving out the candy but, even with all the security lights, for some reason my street looks dark and the kids won't come up it as far as my house so I finally stopped preparing. I miss seeing the kids in all those costumes though.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> O mercy mi, brake out the spooks and grab the wooden crosses kaus Kaixee is on a roll. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> I don't haf plans fer this yeer, but las yeer at Halloween I tuk a ghost tour at Tampa's oldest cemetary. The docent was dressed in period costume and wi had a lot o fun wif it. I uster decorate and liked giving out the candy but, even with all the security lights, for some reason my street looks dark and the kids won't come up it as far as my house so I finally stopped preparing. I miss seeing the kids in all those costumes though.


We don't do halloween as much over here. There was a bit of a fashion for it after the film ET, but it seems to have quietened down now. Anyway, it's so near to Bonfire Night/Guy Fawkes on 5 November and that has always been a bigger thing here.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

c'mon chaps, it's cheer up lostie day. I think I had bad dreams last night, and have a chocolate hangover too. I feel neither use nor ornament ..... :thumbdown:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> c'mon chaps, it's cheer up lostie day. I think I had bad dreams last night, and have a chocolate hangover too. I feel neither use nor ornament ..... :thumbdown:


Eye'm trying to go for chocolate headache. <G> 'n Eye was trying t' cheer ya up with my attempted mayhem spree. Misellen is Southern enough to keep me from getting too crazy. <snicker!>


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> c'mon chaps, it's cheer up lostie day. I think I had bad dreams last night, and have a chocolate hangover too. I feel neither use nor ornament ..... :thumbdown:


I warnd yu bou that charklat a lil bit is gud fer tu but tu much :thumbdown:

The bad dreems is gettin the nasties outen yur system. They is how yur subkonshus talks tu yu. sumpin is wurrien yu or yur afeerd o sumpthin an yur dreems is tryin tu tell uu bout it. Wen yu feels better thayl go awai. Onc wen I had bin in the horspital I ad 2 bad dreems bout bein chopped tu peeces. Sumwun (jus a sorta big blak shadow) slashed me tu peeces wif a hachet wunc an wif a big machete the other time. Blades a slashin n blood a flyin and then they stopped an I started feelin better rite away.

So figger out wat yur wurrien about an face it down. If yu kud remember yur dreems yu kud pik em apart an analize them. That a interestin an sumtimes kinda funy.

I be sorri this isnt much of a cheerer upper. It be more tryin tu hep yu unnerstand an mebbe that will hep yu feel better.

Meentyme, pick out yur prettiest and most plushest yarn an make yerself sumthin yu wud like but dont need. a hat er gloves or sumthin.

And mos of awl hug Blu and cuddle up wif him. I depens on mi aminuls to cheer me up wen I feelin blu.

Last, wud sunm more bloons help?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

CHEER UP Lostie


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

BE HAPPY Lostie


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WE LOVES YU Lostie


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Heeellllpp I afeerd the Kapikal poleese is a gonna be after mi. Hyde me kwick. Chawklit Biskit, chawlkit biskit, chawkli eeeeeeekkkkkk


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

LOLOLOLOLOL yousems are gude att chirring hup. Ai wenn upp een er hort hair berloon wuns, twos wunnerfull. Ai shal fink owe datt.

Ai jes fink ai bea havvin sum kabin feaver. I akkershulli wanner du sum tidying urp ern hausewirk (very unusual fer mi) butt ai kaint yitt.

aise gibben orl mi chokkie ter di postmen, ern jolly happy dey whirr.

LOVE Y'ALL xxxx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> c'mon chaps, it's cheer up lostie day. I think I had bad dreams last night, and have a chocolate hangover too. I feel neither use nor ornament ..... :thumbdown:


neow den m'laydee dem dweemz wot yu haz eez cuz yu bean powked abowt by dat medikman and yu funking eet woz a alloween ghoulie forsin choklit doewn yer gob, ai gonna sendid yu sum naice horlix fore wen yu goe tu bedd tunyte and den yu wunt nott dweam Snuggull up wid bloo and tell emm bowt yore wurries ee will hunnerstan. x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Don wurry Lostie, them thots of howswirk will go awai wen yu gits stronger. I has had em a few tymes but I manages to overkum em, an yu will to. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Du yu hav a place whar yu kin sit outside fer a lil wyle in the kool part of the day. Jus sittin outside kin help wif kabin feever. I haf a chair sittin rite outside my back dor an it be a lifesaver sumtimes wen i get restless but kant reely du ennything. Even jus 10 minuts kin hep. I theenk its breethin the fresh hair an listenen to the birds an outdoor sounds that sort of rejuvinate mi and it mite help yu tu.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yes we must hignore forts of hoewsewerk,if'n yu waytes lorng nuff dey goewez awey and cobweebz maeke da heowse luk pwitty speshlie if yu spraey dem gowld and den yu be reddie fore kwissmouse


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yes we must hignore forts of hoewsewerk,if'n yu waytes lorng nuff dey goewez awey and cobweebz maeke da heowse luk pwitty speshlie if yu spraey dem gowld and den yu be reddie fore kwissmouse


Dats rite! I plans to spray the kabweps in mi bedrum wif silver and toss on jus a lil bit o gold glitters wyle it still wet. It gonna luk so elegint that I mite leefe it awl yeer. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Dats rite! I plans to spray the kabweps in mi bedrum wif silver and toss on jus a lil bit o gold glitters wyle it still wet. It gonna luk so elegint that I mite leefe it awl yeer. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oo missy dat bee soe heligent een youz beddrume, yu bee seetin up een bedd lyke her madjestee da kween, and yu kan haz tee n chokklit biskitts wiv a naice nitted bedd jakkit orn and wee will hall be jelluss


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Housen wirk lol. I hadda cobweb over mi bedd ern it seemed ter gro laik er stalagtight. Ai woz weitin ferrit ter reetch mi knows, but ai hopened di winnder ern it dispeared.

ai haz bean awt ferrer leekle wolki an kin tekk lornger stepps now wivout howldin mi stummik, an dere ease er shaini ting een sky, but nort hott. Di leeves ease binning tu fall, soon itll be time erve yier ai kint faind bloos poops, sew ai peeks upp sum leeves een er poo bag een kase de poo spotters are eraund. :thumbup: 

steal karntwolk bloo butt ai kin play wiv heem - he jes runs raund miin surkles veri fasst, tis eezy :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dat likkul walkie weel do yu gud speshlie wid dat sheiny fing on yu ai bet bloo eez plizzed hiz mummy can plaiy wiv heem inn da gardeen, teak eet eezie tho cuz wee dun want yu beein layed up agean and filling werserer


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

That shinee fing will make yu feelin betterer. If yu gos tu lowng wifout seein shiny fingg, yu gits them winter blus. I gess the hooman bodee jus needs that kindo lyte fe keep feelin OK. I read about a litebulb wat gifs off the same kind o rays an the sun so peeple hu ar stuck inside awl day kin avoid depressun. I dunt no what tey be kawled er I wud bi meself a kuple of en.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Blu jus be happi to have his Mummy wif him. So he du the playin an Mum kin konsintrate on heelin.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> That shinee fing will make yu feelin betterer. If yu gos tu lowng wifout seein shiny fingg, yu gits them winter blus. I gess the hooman bodee jus needs that kindo lyte fe keep feelin OK. I read about a litebulb wat gifs off the same kind o rays an the sun so peeple hu ar stuck inside awl day kin avoid depressun. I dunt no what tey be kawled er I wud bi meself a kuple of en.


aise got wunner dem. Eats kinda tray shaped urn wen eets darrkerr ai putts eet orn ferrer beat. Dunno iffn eats enny gude butt eets like sunn shining ern gude fer neetin by. Kos urv leevin in norf uv scootland, eat woz funni - sun nivver reely sett in midsummer ern eet woz permadark een midwinter. mi mumi grew er likkle oringre tree ern eat frooted. shu used ter karri eat frum winderr two winnderr two git lait 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Blu jus be happi to have his Mummy wif him. So he du the playin an Mum kin konsintrate on heelin.


ai aint bloo's mummy, ai ease hees misstress :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

quote=Lostie]ai aint bloo's mummy, ai ease hees misstress :thumbup:[/quote]

oo sorree m'laydee uv korse yu eez meestress hoew seely hov mei, ai woz wunse a meestress wen ai werked innhamstredann, ai sitted in da winder wiv da redd lyte orn hand wayved to peepul pissin bye


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I grows a tomato plant in a container in the winter. When the tempature drops too low, Icarries it inside. I hav a grow lite that I turn on to give it the rite lite. then wen it warms up agin, back outside it gos. I think I migt grow a few greens in a container on the patio this winter an mebbe a container of carrots. I had a pretty gud garden last yeer all in containersm but this yeer the wether was jus too awful to be out ther.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I grows a tomato plant in a container in the winter. When the tempature drops too low, Icarries it inside. I hav a grow lite that I turn on to give it the rite lite. then wen it warms up agin, back outside it gos. I think I migt grow a few greens in a container on the patio this winter an mebbe a container of carrots. I had a pretty gud garden last yeer all in containersm but this yeer the wether was jus too awful to be out ther.


Now dat bee a verry gud hydear tu groew yore hoewn vedggiez missy, if'n wee awl stert tu groew dem wee kud haz a leetul shoppe and maeke sum munny fore sum wull :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> quote=Lostie]ai aint bloo's mummy, ai ease hees misstress :thumbup:


oo sorree m'laydee uv korse yu eez meestress hoew seely hov mei, ai woz wunse a meestress wen ai werked innhamstredann, ai sitted in da winder wiv da redd lyte orn hand wayved to peepul pissin bye[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:

This bi kinder funny. I were replyin to Glennie but it turned out lukin like I wrote it. :?: :?:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai aint bloo's mummy, ai ease hees misstress :thumbup:


I'm sorry. I bi Clancy's Mummy so I jus finks of everbody wif pets that way.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> quote=Lostie]ai aint bloo's mummy, ai ease hees misstress :thumbup:


oo sorree m'laydee uv korse yu eez meestress hoew seely hov mei, ai woz wunse a meestress wen ai werked innhamstredann, ai sitted in da winder wiv da redd lyte orn hand wayved to peepul pissin bye[/quote]

ai nose, ai sores yer dere butt yu deed er rood sine korse ai wuz wiv mi hubbi 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai nose, ai sores yer dere butt yu deed er rood sine korse ai wuz wiv mi hubbi
> :thumbup:


HA, if'n yu woz wid yer hubbie dats wy ai did da rood syne az yu passt bye, ai hownlee hentertayned da menn cuz dey gived mei munny fore mei kyndnussess, dun yu nose enyfink m'laydee, butt sshhh ai wuz a geesha gerl twou wen ai wuz enn djapanland


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I'm sorry. I bi Clancy's Mummy so I jus finks of everbody wif pets that way.


downt tel, butt ai korls miself mummy two heem. Ai arsked mi sunn bawt dis ern hi jes sedd - wott els yer gunner korl yuseelf two heem .... mrs lostie ?

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> downt tel, butt ai korls miself mummy two heem. Ai arsked mi sunn bawt dis ern hi jes sedd - wott els yer gunner korl yuseelf two heem .... mrs lostie ?
> 
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well ai iz Boris's mummy cuz eez mai babby cat, enywaze ai be orf neow fore mei Satuday tweet - chineeze fude att my son and eez fammilee, soe ai tork tu yu soone xxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I be goin out ternight too wif sum o my frens. This is what we gonna go see.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Datts sum komlikatedd nittin yu bi doon dere misellen. Yore frens mus bea veri klevver :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I be goin out ternight too wif sum o my frens. This is what we gonna go see.


Oooo missy, dun yu goe gettin awl hexsitid wid dem boyos,ai hope yu haz a reel gud tyme, yu weel bee dancin hin da aisles


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

misellen said:


> Handsome son and pretty "adoptee" but you don't look old enough to be the Mom.


Ooh, thanks! I turned 50 in August. That is a current picture I use too.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Ooh, thanks! I turned 50 in August. That is a current picture I use too.


Sorry, hurri, I should have said that too. You most certainly don't look your age ...... no current pictures for me definitely x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

How's everyone today? :-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> How's everyone today? :-D


Hello awl woz jurst abowt to arsk the saeme, Howz yu t'dey m'laydee, ai opes abeet cumfertubbler, dat shieny fings up een da skye soe opes yu manidge tu get owt an playe wid Bloo


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> How's everyone today? :-D


Gud Mornin. Awl is well in mi hows hold. I went to that "thing" las nite. Sum parts I enjoyed but in other parts things went jus a hayr to far and went frum bein suggestive and fun over to jus playne crude. I know that happens in sum venues but I thought this place was a better class than that. I were beginning to feel like I were in a "strip joint" or nightclub rather than a respected theater. The dancers was awl reel yung and they kud dance reely well buuut. I expected em to strip down to underware but I dint expect em to take EVERTHING off and then dans wif jus a hanky er sumpin held over the vital parts wif there hand wile thay did sum moves that shud had bin in private.

I also expected then to kom out into the audience an do private dances fer sum o the wimmin (those that waved the dollar bills at em) but I dint expect full contact lap dances.

An sum of the yunger wimmin (more like girls to my old eyes) in the audience was doin sum moves that were jus playn crude. I hated seein young "ladees" degrading themselves. An I expect that when they see the pictures there friends were takin, they gonna wish they hadn't.

At any rate, part of it were fun and the rest - - - o well, times have changed more than I like. An at leest now I kin say I hav seen a "male revue" (I hadn't been missin nuthin).

I have to say tho, ever one of them boys had black hair, an I am partial to redheaded men. I calls that discriminashun an I jus myte file a kornplaint! LOL :roll:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

OOO misellen I had a feelin that it myte be that sort of show when I saw the piture of all the lads, pity they had to spoyle it by bein so rude, ah well, eet was an experience wasn't eet LOLLOLOLO


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oh deer misellen datt dose nort sawnd two gude et all. I'm sorry you haad t'expeeriens datt. whin att uni my sunn dose meat er lottuve wimmin orn de taun az hi wukks at eyy femmus naitklub, dere's er lottuve hen partees. Hi hates eet whin di wimmin get crude ... ern whin ai sey wimmin, wier tokkin baut mai aige.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mr hex lostie un me wen ter sea er play wuns - abowt how peepul are judged bai their appeerances. Dey had peepul wu were thalidomide babies an such. What nun uf us hexpekkted woz er male ballet darncer, whu dansed beautifully - he woz dere two demonstrate perfekshun ore sumfink - but had abbsolootly nuffing orn. Well eat wox ern eentrestin anatommy lessun, but letts jus say not orl of him kept time ter de moosik.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh deer misellen datt dose nort sawnd two gude et all. I'm sorry you haad t'expeeriens datt. whin att uni my sunn dose meat er lottuve wimmin orn de taun az hi wukks at eyy femmus naitklub, dere's er lottuve hen partees. Hi hates eet whin di wimmin get crude ... ern whin ai sey wimmin, wier tokkin baut mai aige.


I felt kinda funny goin kaws of mi age but when wi gt ther, turned out about half the audiens were our age group. The rest was young wimmim in they early 20s (looked like late teens tu mi, but they had tu bi ower 21 kaws they was bein servd alcohol wif no problim). Funny but they wernt miny in to 30 an 40 age range which I wud hav thot wud be the most. The older wimmin was actin all rite, it were the yung ones wat did so bad. An the more they drank, the wurser they got. I felt bad fer em kaws I spect they wer nise girls who jus got kawt up in everthing.

I prolly wudnt hav gon, but it were a group of us who had all agreed to go, an wi had prepaid fer our tickets which got us a discount. I dont regret going, kaws as u said, it wer an experience.

I had seen male dancers at parties an such where they was hired to kum in an surprise a guest like a birfday or bride shower. They wud dance an strip sum an make suggestive moves, but they never touched the person an they aways stopped short of being really crude an nasty. An the funny thing is, I found that more excitin than what I saw las nite. Kind of a shame when they fink they has to go so far to be entertainin.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> mr hex lostie un me wen ter sea er play wuns - abowt how peepul are judged bai their appeerances. Dey had peepul wu were thalidomide babies an such. What nun uf us hexpekkted woz er male ballet darncer, whu dansed beautifully - he woz dere two demonstrate perfekshun ore sumfink - but had abbsolootly nuffing orn. Well eat wox ern eentrestin anatommy lessun, but letts jus say not orl of him kept time ter de moosik.


Now THAT I wud like to see. Beauty in motion, lots o motion. LOL I luvs to see ballet an that wud defnitly be an added ummm attracshun?. 

The bes part of las nite was when three of the men/boys did a break dance. They wore full trak soot bottoms wif long legs, but no shirt. And they was reeeely gud. I enjoyed that the best an I'm generally not a fan of break dancin.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I finally finished mi hat yesday. An I dont like it! I still luv the yarn an the color, but the top o the hat is finished by drawin the thred thru the las o the stitches an drawin it up tite. I reely dont like hats finished like that. They OK if you wanna add a pompom er somthin but I dint want that. I gonna go ahed an gib this wun tu charity like I started it fer. 

I hav a kuple of patterns fer hats made top down that hav smooth crowns. One ofem is part crochet an part nit. Yu start wif a crochet round fer the croun then pick up an knit the rest of it. The other one is all knit but starts with a smooth croun. I will use the same thread to make it. I think I will like that better.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I finally finished mi hat yesday. An I dont like it! I still luv the yarn an the color, but the top o the hat is finished by drawin the thred thru the las o the stitches an drawin it up tite. I reely dont like hats finished like that. They OK if you wanna add a pompom er somthin but I dint want that. I gonna go ahed an gib this wun tu charity like I started it fer.
> 
> I hav a kuple of patterns fer hats made top down that hav smooth crowns. One ofem is part crochet an part nit. Yu start wif a crochet round fer the croun then pick up an knit the rest of it. The other one is all knit but starts with a smooth croun. I will use the same thread to make it. I think I will like that better.


I like the sound of the part crochet part knit hat, and think that will suit you.It'll be a nice combination
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I like the sound of the part crochet part knit hat, and think that will suit you.It'll be a nice combination
> :thumbup:


I lean toward that one too. I might start it today even though I have some other projects already started that I should be working on. (sigh)


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I lean toward that one too. I might start it today even though I have some other projects already started that I should be working on. (sigh)


oooh, no shoulding misellen - go with the flow you want to. Only the best for my buddy. I like the sound of that hat too. That peerie flowers one I did started off on circulars then as it decreased, to dpns. Then the dpns had to end up so short it like working with matchsticks ....

I might try that one again - I knew I had more of the same Yokkshur wule, ern ud laik tu mek eet er beet smoller ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oooh, no shoulding misellen - go with the flow you want to. Only the best for my buddy. I like the sound of that hat too. That peerie flowers one I did started off on circulars then as it decreased, to dpns. Then the dpns had to end up so short it like working with matchsticks ....
> 
> I might try that one again - I knew I had more of the same Yokkshur wule, ern ud laik tu mek eet er beet smoller ....


That wer anither prollem wif the hat I jus finishd. I kud ware it but it wer a little luse on mi. Mi hed is a bit on the small side an mos hats turns out to be tu big. This one I jus started (yup I started it) will be a bit smaller which will fit me betterer.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I am havin a mos relaxen day taday. So relaxin that I kompletly fergot that I were suposd to do a mistry shop teday. I membered it a kupl o minits ago but it wer tu layt to du the shop. Luckily I was able to reskedule it fer tomorro so I will still du it. I fink I jus needed a day fer misef an my subkonshus decided tu giv it tu mi. LOL

Tha sad part o that is that I was thinkiin bout it this mornin an got awl mi paperwurk redy for it, an then proseeded to fergit it. :!: :roll: :lol:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> I am havin a mos relaxen day taday. So relaxin that I kompletly fergot that I were suposd to do a mistry shop teday. I membered it a kupl o minits ago but it wer tu layt to du the shop. Luckily I was able to reskedule it fer tomorro so I will still du it. I fink I jus needed a day fer misef an my subkonshus decided tu giv it tu mi. LOL
> 
> Tha sad part o that is that I was thinkiin bout it this mornin an got awl mi paperwurk redy for it, an then proseeded to fergit it. :!: :roll: :lol:


Think o' it this-a-way! If'f'n dey wus red-eek for you early...dey jes' might slip into der old ways...and you kin write dem up.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Yayy fer misellens reelakksin day, and yayy fer her subbkonshus. Like xaixxie sez, mebbie yule gettem orf gard terdey ern deyll get er propper mistri ...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Think o' it this-a-way! If'f'n dey wus red-eek for you early...dey jes' might slip into der old ways...and you kin write dem up.


Tha be so tru. They no suposed to kne we kumin but I finks tha has it purti well figgerd owt. So mebbe the will fink it awl ower an will relax he he he :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Yayy fer misellens reelakksin day, and yayy fer her subbkonshus. Like xaixxie sez, mebbie yule gettem orf gard terdey ern deyll get er propper mistri ...


Ima gonna gitem terdai ha ha

I finishd the crown o the hybrid hat an started the nitted part but i dont like sumthin bout it. The crochet is done in spiral fashion without connecting the rounds. But when I pick up the stitches to start knitting, the last crochet round looks offset. I think the last round needs to be closed with a slip stitch to even it up (even tho the pattern doesn't say so). I gonna pull out the nittin an redo the last bit of crochet. Also, the pattern calls for a round of k2 p1 followed by a round of k2 pfb. I don't like front/back increases, they always look messy to me. So I plan to do m1P increases.

Darn, I thought I was akshully gonna do a whol projec right accordin to the pattern wifout changin neethin. I jus kant seem tu du that, I aways ends up changin sumthin, du yu fink I gots a sykologikal problum? LOL

I fink it be my Mums fawlt. She aways uster tell me that if I dint lyke sumthin in my crochet to jus change to how I did lyke it. I kin still heer her in mi hed "your ideas are every bit as good as whoever wrote the pattern". Boy did that teechin ever take hold in my head :!:

Sumhow I managed to dodge the lessons about houskeepin :lol: I be kawled selective lernin.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Ima gonna gitem terdai ha ha
> 
> I finishd the crown o the hybrid hat an started the nitted part but i dont like sumthin bout it. The crochet is done in spiral fashion without connecting the rounds. But when I pick up the stitches to start knitting, the last crochet round looks offset. I think the last round needs to be closed with a slip stitch to even it up (even tho the pattern doesn't say so). I gonna pull out the nittin an redo the last bit of crochet. Also, the pattern calls for a round of k2 p1 followed by a round of k2 pfb. I don't like front/back increases, they always look messy to me. So I plan to do m1P increases.
> 
> Darn, I thought I was akshully gonna do a whol projec right accordin to the pattern wifout changin neethin. I jus kant seem tu du that, I aways ends up changin sumthin, du yu fink I gots a sykologikal problum? LOL


meetcha att de phunny pharm misellen, korse ai ollers du de seim. Jes noys mi wiv pattren ai haz bort ern ease roobish sew ai hassta rewrite ett. Aiz nort spikking erv er sertinn shetland vest urv korse. Eats steal att de waste shaypin, butt aise kippin eat ferrer day whin eat wont mekk mi giv upp de wheel ter leave ...lol

:thumbup:


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Hello all!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hello Hurri, how's it all wiv you?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> meetcha att de phunny pharm misellen, korse ai ollers du de seim. Jes noys mi wiv pattren ai haz bort ern ease roobish sew ai hassta rewrite ett. Aiz nort spikking erv er sertinn shetland vest urv korse. Eats steal att de waste shaypin, butt aise kippin eat ferrer day whin eat wont mekk mi giv upp de wheel ter leave ...lol
> 
> :thumbup:


Dont fergit ta breen yer nittin but it myte be bes if yu leeve the vest to howm. Mebbe wi shud bof jus make playne garter stitch scarfs fer a dai er so. But I spect we wud get bord an figger out ware sumpin wer rong wif the garter stitch an make changes. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Hello all!


Hi Pretti Hurri. Yu slipped in wyle I wer havin wun o mi rants.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Fine and dandy Lostie. I had a wonderful weekend. I did get a bit of a cold though, and my younger son has a really bad cold and sore throat, no fever so off to school he went. I'm just relaxing a bit before I get started on my laundry, housework and knitting for the day. How have you been since your surgery? Everything going well?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Fine and dandy Lostie. I had a wonderful weekend. I did get a bit of a cold though, and my younger son has a really bad cold and sore throat, no fever so off to school he went. I'm just relaxing a bit before I get started on my laundry, housework and knitting for the day. How have you been since your surgery? Everything going well?


All good here Hurri, and I just got another card een the post from all these mistri laydees in USA. Got to thank you one and all xxx


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Lostie said:


> All good here Hurri, and I just got another card een the post from all these mistri laydees in USA. Got to thank you one and all xxx


Did mine get there yet?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ooooh, just hadda call from my eldest who has a week off and will be here in 4 weeks. Yayyy. I like him been a journalist cos ai kin look at his noosepeer evri day on line and know what he's up to - kind of


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Did mine get there yet?


I did indeed - about 10 minutes ago, and a big hug straight back to yoou xxx


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I did indeed - about 10 minutes ago, and a big hug straight back to yoou xxx


. Glad you will be getting to enjoy a visit from your son too!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> . Glad you will be getting to enjoy a visit from your son too!


I'm just gald for the notice. I have a sweater I began for him at the end of last year - a labour of love because it was sooo boring. Just needs blocking and seaming and the collar. My excuse for not finishing til nowish is that he lived in Cornwall til May - and since they grow palm trees there, he didn't need it 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Did mine get there yet?


and mine ? xx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad you'll be having your son to stay :thumbup: He'll be pleased with his sweater ready for the winter :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> and mine ? xx


yes indeedy xxxx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

coooo eeeee ... anybuddy there?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

aiz hear wot yu doin, ai munchin orn cristalized ginger


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aiz hear wot yu doin, ai munchin orn cristalized ginger


lol datt was mi mumis favrut. mr hex lostie announced he wanted a divorse jesr affter mi 50th birfday. Onn de dai hi gave mi sum krystalized gindger, den so, oh it was yore muvver whu laiked dat. I knew then that badd tings were brewin .....

ai laiks ginger pickled 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol datt was mi mumis favrut. mr hex lostie announced he wanted a divorse jesr affter mi 50th birfday. Onn de dai hi gave mi sum krystalized gindger, den so, oh it was yore muvver whu laiked dat. I knew then that badd tings were brewin .....
> 
> ai laiks ginger pickled
> :thumbup:


AI LYKES EET HIN SYRRIP AND GJNGURE KAEKE, AND AI JUSS POPPED A MOLYEAZER IN MEI GOBB WIV A CHONKKA GINDGER


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> AI LYKES EET HIN SYRRIP AND GJNGURE KAEKE, AND AI JUSS POPPED A MOLYEAZER IN MEI GOBB WIV A CHONKKA GINDGER


ooops hyde mei kwik ai used capps


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I'm just gald for the notice. I have a sweater I began for him at the end of last year - a labour of love because it was sooo boring. Just needs blocking and seaming and the collar. My excuse for not finishing til nowish is that he lived in Cornwall til May - and since they grow palm trees there, he didn't need it
> :thumbup:


Excuses, Excuses :thumbdown: :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol datt was mi mumis favrut. mr hex lostie announced he wanted a divorse jesr affter mi 50th birfday. Onn de dai hi gave mi sum krystalized gindger, den so, oh it was yore muvver whu laiked dat. I knew then that badd tings were brewin .....
> 
> ai laiks ginger pickled
> :thumbup:


I gots a name fer Mr Ex but I kaint say it heer. However, the fust wird starts wif A and the second wird starts wif H. :thumbdown: :evil: :thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ooops hyde mei kwik ai used capps


Dunt worri Glennie, I sendin yu a Invisibilitee Kaip. Keep it on till yu gets into the at tik and the drapes is awl drawn ower the winders. :mrgreen:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I has had a busy dai terdai cause I hadda maik up fer mi relaxin dai yestiday. Nou I gots a hedakin so I goin to bed erly. G'nite awl.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Had to deal with an appointment today...so sorry t' missed y'all earlier. Currently stitching on one of three projects for one KP Workshop...hunting down the other that has crocheted angels (good chance Eye 'ready ha' the angel downloaded or printed). :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wheel eet wozza beesi dey orl raud den. ai laik de hidea orf de angels xaixxie. I've got a clock on my mantelpiece with two little angels blowing trumpets on eetch side ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I gots a name fer Mr Ex but I kaint say it heer. However, the fust wird starts wif A and the second wird starts wif H. :thumbdown: :evil: :thumbdown:


(back in skool) Miss, please miss, I know wot that werd is. ai gest eet ferst, pleeze maye ai haz a gowld starr   :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> (back in skool) Miss, please miss, I know wot that werd is. ai gest eet ferst, pleeze maye ai haz a gowld starr   :XD:


Trust glennie ter gits dere fust.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Wouldn't you know it...I managed to finish one angel with the red polyester thread - double strand (what the customer wants, she gets)...color...not how I have to stitch it to get it to finish.

I've got some Coat's and Clark that I've double stranded...is machine quilt 100% cotton, Red-orange. Can't help that. First I'm trying to see with the new glasses with the bi-focals (quit that snickering, I can anticipate y'all now). :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Wouldn't you know it...I managed to finish one angel with the red polyester thread - double strand (what the customer wants, she gets)...color...not how I have to stitch it to get it to finish.
> 
> I've got some Coat's and Clark that I've double stranded...is machine quilt 100% cotton, Red-orange. Can't help that. First I'm trying to see with the new glasses with the bi-focals (quit that snickering, I can anticipate y'all now). :XD: :thumbup:


No snickering from me kaixxie .... ai started gettin short sighted in my 20s. Eventually got contacts when they had developed enough NOT to feel like razor blades, an about 5 years ago started to need readin glasses. so my very klevver hoptishun feedled with mi prescripshun sews I can see long distances with my left dominant eye - good nuff fer driving butt gave that up last year - ern made eet weaker for my right eye. I'm lucky because not many can manage to get on with that. Just now needin readin glasses for my Bible in poor light. Lol, like to think it makes me seem younger not to wear readers.
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No i'm not snickering either Kaxxie, I need glasses all the time and still can't see properly LOL, only joking, I have a cataract forming which doen't help matters, also have a 'dry macula' in that eye so specialist told me nothing can be done about the cataract and best to leave well alone , not complaing theres lots worse off than me and at least I can see to knit :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> No i'm not snickering either Kaxxie, I need glasses all the time and still can't see properly LOL, only joking, I have a cataract forming which doen't help matters, also have a 'dry macula' in that eye so specialist told me nothing can be done about the cataract and best to leave well alone , not complaing theres lots worse off than me and at least I can see to knit :thumbup:


 good fer yu glennie 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Good day so far ... grocery delivery, with free sample of yummy looking organic peanut butter .... and Bloo deelighted cos grocery man = dog bikkies.

Then postman, who let Bloo sit in the van, for a treat :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Good day so far ... grocery delivery, with free sample of yummy looking organic peanut butter .... and Bloo deelighted cos grocery man = dog bikkies.
> 
> Then postman, who let Bloo sit in the van, for a treat :-D :thumbup:


Aw what a lubly postman, is he naymed Postman Pat


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Mornin evbody. I got ansers fer awl o yu but no tyme. I overslep an has tu rush fer mi apoyntment. Tawk tu yu layter.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Aw what a lubly postman, is he naymed Postman Pat


lol - no, there are 2 regulars - Phil, who likes Bloo but thinks he mite piddle on de post (Bloo, that is) and Steve, who lets him in, ferrer laff, ivven dough Bloo pinched his banana snack wuns 
:thumbup:

dee posties havva blue mascot doggie wot ai knitted ferrem :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Mornin evbody. I got ansers fer awl o yu but no tyme. I overslep an has tu rush fer mi apoyntment. Tawk tu yu layter.


see yer layter misellen x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol - no, there are 2 regulars - Phil, who likes Bloo but thinks he mite piddle on de post (Bloo, that is) and Steve, who lets him in, ferrer laff, ivven dough Bloo pinched his banana snack wuns
> :thumbup:
> 
> dee posties havva blue mascot doggie wot ai knitted ferrem :thumbup:


LOL norty Bloo pinchin nana, dat likkul maskot dorgie be naice fore da postie, ai wud luv tu sea bloo sittin dare awl himportunt   :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Mornin evbody. I got ansers fer awl o yu but no tyme. I overslep an has tu rush fer mi apoyntment. Tawk tu yu layter.


tawk tu yu laeter missy x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ello y'all. Tell you a bad idea ........ compensating for yure deesiyer ferr feesh n cheaps by eetin sum free gift peanut butter outa de jar wiv a teaspoon. Speshully wen eats crunchy peenutt buttar n yer honli sposed terreat leekwidds.

Att least I honli hadd 2 teaspoon fules, eeven dough high wontid de hole jarr .......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ello y'all. Tell you a bad idea ........ compensating for yure deesiyer ferr feesh n cheaps by eetin sum free gift peanut butter outa de jar wiv a teaspoon. Speshully wen eats crunchy peenutt buttar n yer honli sposed terreat leekwidds.
> 
> Att least I honli hadd 2 teaspoon fules, eeven dough high wontid de hole jarr .......


wee wunt tell nowboddee m'laydee, 2 tisspunes eez betterer than nunn, ai gonna hab sum feesh ncheapos wen ai goez two kornewaland from Reek stynes, eet beez porsh frum heem cuz ee giz yer a slyce a lemmun wiv eet


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wee wunt tell nowboddee m'laydee, 2 tisspunes eez betterer than nunn, ai gonna hab sum feesh ncheapos wen ai goez two kornewaland from Reek stynes, eet beez porsh frum heem cuz ee giz yer a slyce a lemmun wiv eet


Rick Steyns will cost a fortune .... Harry Ramsdens is cheaper. Lol they have a competition that is you can eat their full special, you get a free pudding and a certificate. Lolololol, they went pale when they saw a certain 8 month's pregnant lady walk in ....... by'eck no wonder I had a rather large baby a couple of weeks later

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

and STOP TALKING ABOUT FEESH N CHEAPS I am aktewally havvin dreams about them .... :-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

feesh ncheepsfeeshncgeeps hehehe, FEESH N CHEEPS aisle tizzyer   akshullee rikk aint not no deerer denuvvers cuz wee hadd sum beefore, ai hadd Harry Rumzdin wunce dey woz well gud :thumbup: and ai finkd youze a griidy gerl heatin awl dem cheeps when yu woz a fatty pregnubt laydee no wunderz thaY wenn payle wen dey seed yer LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> feesh ncheepsfeeshncgeeps hehehe, FEESH N CHEEPS aisle tizzyer   akshullee rikk aint not no deerer denuvvers cuz wee hadd sum beefore, ai hadd Harry Rumzdin wunce dey woz well gud :thumbup: and ai finkd youze a griidy gerl heatin awl dem cheeps when yu woz a fatty pregnubt laydee no wunderz thaY wenn payle wen dey seed yer LOL


yups, ai woz fatti, az wel az preggers .. I fink dey woz wurried dat orl datt fude wood mekk mi worters brake. Enniway, ai woz barred affter datt lol 
:-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Wouldn't you know it...I managed to finish one angel with the red polyester thread - double strand (what the customer wants, she gets)...color...not how I have to stitch it to get it to finish.
> 
> I've got some Coat's and Clark that I've double stranded...is machine quilt 100% cotton, Red-orange. Can't help that. First I'm trying to see with the new glasses with the bi-focals (quit that snickering, I can anticipate y'all now). :XD: :thumbup:


No snickering from me Kaixie, I wear trifocals and Have to take them off to read or read small print.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> No snickering from me kaixxie .... ai started gettin short sighted in my 20s. Eventually got contacts when they had developed enough NOT to feel like razor blades, an about 5 years ago started to need readin glasses. so my very klevver hoptishun feedled with mi prescripshun sews I can see long distances with my left dominant eye - good nuff fer driving butt gave that up last year - ern made eet weaker for my right eye. I'm lucky because not many can manage to get on with that. Just now needin readin glasses for my Bible in poor light. Lol, like to think it makes me seem younger not to wear readers.
> :thumbup:


I wore contact like that (left eye distance, right eye close up), then had to add reading glasses. Then I gave up the contacts cause I guess I started needing quadfocals which don't even exist. Now I wear trifocal glasses and take them off to see true close up such as reading and knitting. I can't wait to see what happens when the cataract comes off an they implant that new lens.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Good day so far ... grocery delivery, with free sample of yummy looking organic peanut butter .... and Bloo deelighted cos grocery man = dog bikkies.
> 
> Then postman, who let Bloo sit in the van, for a treat :-D :thumbup:


Yu gots a nise postman :!:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> LOL norty Bloo pinchin nana, dat likkul maskot dorgie be naice fore da postie, ai wud luv tu sea bloo sittin dare awl himportunt   :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ello y'all. Tell you a bad idea ........ compensating for yure deesiyer ferr feesh n cheaps by eetin sum free gift peanut butter outa de jar wiv a teaspoon. Speshully wen eats crunchy peenutt buttar n yer honli sposed terreat leekwidds.
> 
> Att least I honli hadd 2 teaspoon fules, eeven dough high wontid de hole jarr .......


That jar of peenut buttter wer a unfare temptashun. I luves to eet it strayt out o the jar. Yum LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yups, ai woz fatti, az wel az preggers .. I fink dey woz wurried dat orl datt fude wood mekk mi worters brake. Enniway, ai woz barred affter datt lol
> :-D


If yu is still bard Lostie, then as sune as u kin eet solid fud agin (leegal wif doctor permishun) wi will sneek yu into the plase. LOL :twisted:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ai orf tu beddy bye now, see yu awl tumorrow x x x
dont dweem of feesh n cheeps m'laydee lol


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I prefer Planter's peanut butter. Even the mixed, shelled tree and legumes are tastier with the Planter's label.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I wore contact like that (left eye distance, right eye close up), then had to add reading glasses. Then I gave up the contacts cause I guess I started needing quadfocals which don't even exist. Now I wear trifocal glasses and take them off to see true close up such as reading and knitting. I can't wait to see what happens when the cataract comes off an they implant that new lens.


Well misellen, from what ai knows frum peepul whoove hadd there's dun, it could well be fab

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Oh Kaixxie, that is so pretty! I wish I could crochet more than just a little bit. I've got some doillies like she made - you know the kind? They are green with pansies all around the circle. I so loved my granny.

As for Planter's nuts, they are my absolute favourite - and nearly impossible to get here. I actually had a look on amazon, but they were far too expensive. I could just eat them out of ring-pull tins all day :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Yes, just checked on Planters - a 15 oz tin of mixed ones would cost me £25, including delivery from USA. :thumbdown:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmmm...I still have t' find the project that's worthy of Cashmere.

But on the tasty side (near Christmas and/or feast days) UK Cadbury for 1 - 5 cans of (Salted?) mixed Planters?? Boxing day is coming up for UK members. <G> I DO remember that much.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Hmmm...I still have t' find the project that's worthy of Cashmere.
> 
> But on the tasty side (near Christmas and/or feast days) UK Cadbury for 1 - 5 cans of (Salted?) mixed Planters?? Boxing day is coming up for UK members. <G> I DO remember that much.


It's funny having to explain sometime what Boxing Day is to Americans sometimes, lol.
The only planters on amazon uk were catering packs and somehow I like the freshness of the cans. They only had mixed nuts, and yes, salted - I don't like honey roast or dry roast.

I can well imagine taht cashmere will take a bitter thinking about ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oh no, a bit of a poorly Bloo today. He didn't turn up last night to join me in bed, and I was so snuggly this morning I didn't get up until after 9am, but he would usually be up to remind e of breakfast by then. When I came down he was a bit droopy nad not interested. 

I opened a can of expensive stewed beef to see if that would tempt him, but it's taken an hour for him to eat some. Definitely a no knitting day. I've got him wrapped up beside me, snuggled tight in blankets, so no elbow room at all. Wet nose, so I'll see how it goes. It's pouring with rain so he won't go out until he absolutely has to ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luscious-lace-scarf

This looks kind of pretty kaixxie


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I prefer Planter's peanut butter. Even the mixed, shelled tree and legumes are tastier with the Planter's label.


Beautiful doily


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Pretty scarf pattern Lostie! 

Oh poor Blue! I hope he just has a tiny cold or tummy ache and feels better later. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

well Blue has decided he doesn't like my elbows any more than I like his.So he's rolled up on the other sofa. The postie noyiced bloo wasn't his usual self. I gave bloo a chew, which he usualy gets wen the postie comes, but he hasn't eaten iy, just tucked it in hid bed.

I woke up with some eesoffogal burning, but have soothed it with some natural yoghurt and will keep to liquids today ...


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Lostie said:


> well Blue has decided he doesn't like my elbows any more than I like his.So he's rolled up on the other sofa. The postie noyiced bloo wasn't his usual self. I gave bloo a chew, which he usualy gets wen the postie comes, but he hasn't eaten iy, just tucked it in hid bed.
> 
> I woke up with some eesoffogal burning, but have soothed it with some natural yoghurt and will keep to liquids today ...


Do you have any antacids in the house? TUMS or Prilosec?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Oh Kaixxie, that is so pretty! I wish I could crochet more than just a little bit. I've got some doillies like she made - you know the kind? They are green with pansies all around the circle. I so loved my granny.
> 
> As for Planter's nuts, they are my absolute favourite - and nearly impossible to get here. I actually had a look on amazon, but they were far too expensive. I could just eat them out of ring-pull tins all day :-D


My Mum used to make those doilies with pansies around the edge. She also made the kind with large ruffles that would stand up about 2-3 inches all around. She taught me to crochet using #10 thread and a steel hook and doilies were the first items I made before moving on to yarn. Now, I rarely make doilies and don't even use them.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I,ve got rennie and settlers, which help.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I,ve got rennie and settlers, which help.


Downt ferget gaviskon m'laeydee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Downt ferget gaviskon m'laeydee


gaviscon was wunnerful whin ai woz pregy wiv Chis - slugged it from the bottle, but dunt seem tu wurk nau.

Henniway, went ferrer lie down en wouk up at 3.45am. No Bloo, no bloo askin fer his dinner......
Annyways ai kum daun ter find him snuggled up wiv 3 doggie treets ai had hoffered him but hi haddunt eetin. Hi did get up ferrer mitt of mashed steak en toddled out fo a wee, so he must be feeling better. Now he's gone back to bed because according to his rools tis a capital offence not ter slipe whin its dark ....
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I hope Bloo feels better in the mornin (er rather this mornin fer yu, it be 1:00 AM fer me rite nou). Its wurrisom when they obviusly feels bad but kaint tell uu wat is rong. Sumtymes Clancy will be tha saym way and then a few ours later he seems fyne an I never du figger out wat wer rong. Las nite he wunt eet but jus a lil bit o his fud. Then he woke mi up about an ower ago wantin to go out. He wint to his bowl that wer on the patio an stud lukin in it but the possum had awreddy eeten wat Clancy had left erlier so hi wer out o luk. I will feed him agin this mornin so he will be awrite. I theen he jus dint eet kaws he were bein spoilt. He wanted sum o that coconut oil on his fud an I wunt give it to him. (that stuff is tu espensive to feed to the dawg on an averday basis).


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Doncha jus luv it when yu go to sleep erly and wake up, wide awake, in the middle of tha nite? I wer so tired that I fell asleep about 8.00PM then woke up at midnite an wer all slep out. Ooo, I jus yawned, so maybi i will git sleepy agin an be able tu sleep a kuple mor howers.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I awmost minished my hybrid hat, awl I hav to du is bind off an its dun. I think it mite be a lil bit loose on mi tho. I did the last few rounds on a size smaller needle hopin it wud pull it in a little but I kant try it on yet kaws this is a shorter needle and wont fit round my hed. Wish me luck. I like this pattern tho so I mite make another in another color. This wun I will make with the smaller needle an see if it fits betterer.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I went to the ai dokter yestday. I will have my katerac tuken orf sumtyme in January. The scheduler is supose to kawl me sumtyme in the nex munth an giv me the date. I'm still nerbus abowt it but ankshus tu get it over wif.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

How are yu feelin now Lostie. Kan yu sleep on your side yet? I yu kan, sleepin on the LEFT side is better fer the eesofugus pain. The tubes inside is aranged in a way that if yu are on your lef side, its harder fer the reflux and such to kum up an kaws the pain. I red abut that a whyle back an tried it out miself an it reely dus wirk. I get reflux at nite an used to have to get up to take ant acids. But now, most of the tyme it gets beter if I jus get on mi left side (I guess that lets stuff drain back down where it belongs).


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hello misselen, yes ai kin sleep sideways now, but ai du turn frum said to side sews ai downt git steefend up. ai think bloo is fain now, twos just sum kaind erv one off thing, but very unyoushull fer heem ter have no happitite.

Your hat saunds gude


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Yaaawwwnn! Gud mornin tu yu Lostee. Hope yu an Bloo has a gud dai. I be at the yawnee stage ware I kant go bak to sleep but mi brayne isnt reely funkshunin eether. I jus sittin heer reedin the Forum posts that I missed yestday and tryin to keep frum dozen till I feels like I kan akshuly go full asleep agin. zz z z zzz zz z


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai woz startin ter git sliipi two, butt am gunner tra nort to zzz in casen eat putts mi owl rong. Aiv add de beabeasea raydio orn. dere wozza beat erbawt GPs wontin morr munni, ern ai know dere spowuksmun kwait well frum mai preeveeous dgob. aise gitting better kors ai dint shawt at raydeo.

Den dey started playin Prins Charles reedin sum Dylan Thomas poem. I must bi gittin better korse ai woz een kichen turnin raydeo orf at speed uv lait lol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai woz startin ter git sliipi two, butt am gunner tra nort to zzz in casen eat putts mi owl rong. Aiv add de beabeasea raydio orn. dere wozza beat erbawt GPs wontin morr munni, ern ai know dere spowuksmun kwait well frum mai preeveeous dgob. aise gitting better kors ai dint shawt at raydeo.
> 
> Den dey started playin Prins Charles reedin sum Dylan Thomas poem. I must bi gittin better korse ai woz een kichen turnin raydeo orf at speed uv lait lol


LOL wa a wai ti start te dai. lol

i
m yawnin so hard I'm gettin teers in mi ais. I think I will tru to get a kuple moar owers of slip befor my dai begins. Nite? Nite.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> LOL wa a wai ti start te dai. lol
> 
> i
> m yawnin so hard I'm gettin teers in mi ais. I think I will tru to get a kuple moar owers of slip befor my dai begins. Nite? Nite.


sleep tite misellen


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I went to the ai dokter yestday. I will have my katerac tuken orf sumtyme in January. The scheduler is supose to kawl me sumtyme in the nex munth an giv me the date. I'm still nerbus abowt it but ankshus tu get it over wif.


Elloo missy,ai opes yu nott fillin soe tyred by neow Dunt be afryken abowt gettin your katrak dun, mey frend had herz dun a foo weaks ago, said nuffin to eet and evryware so bwite and kleer neow, yull bee fyne x x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wnn are you going tu kornwallland glennie?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wnn are you going tu kornwallland glennie?


off to kornwarland in da morning M'laydee, aeiv just been pakkin, puttin fings inn and taykin fings owt-- finkin duz ai nead dat will ai kneed dat, enywatze pakt gud surpley uv nickers (in kase ai koff)  
dgins rapped in a towull, gotted mei rayne jakkit, bikeeni,and fleep floops, ai kan hyre da whettsoot deown dare frum da serfbored shoppe soe finkin bowt awl setted two goe :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wel sawns yu owt reddi, butt wotter bawt yer nitin ore krottchitin?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel sawns yu owt reddi, butt wotter bawt yer nitin ore krottchitin?


wel shal tek eet wi mei butt dowt aill haz tyme if'n ai gowing serfeen wivawl dem dudes, an angin wownd da cheepiz, ya nose warram lyke :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wel shal tek eet wi mei butt dowt aill haz tyme if'n ai gowing serfeen wivawl dem dudes, an angin wownd da cheepiz, ya nose warram lyke :thumbup:


Wel ai wanna see err pitcher uv yu serfing. I double dog dare you :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Wel ai wanna see err pitcher uv yu serfing. I double dog dare you :thumbup:


erm well aisle sea worra kann du, suntymes ai goe ryte owtta syte soe myte bee dufflecote tu gerra a foto, ai weel du mei bestest doeh


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

an eef ai goe infer kompatishun da uvvers mtye knot halloew fotoze tu be tooked


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hezqueues ekkchoses :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Wel ai wanna see err pitcher uv yu serfing. I double dog dare you :thumbup:


Triple Dawg Dare! :!: !


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lol lol-- yeah hokay mai pants izon fyre
enywaze, is Bloo boy awite tudaie-- and ai noyeeced misellens clancy woz pleyeen up wid eez fude I OPIN EE BIZ AWITE NEOW
oops


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hou duz Bloo feel this Mornin Lostee? I hope he feelin beterer. 
Clancy still wunt eet his fud this mornin. It's dry food wif canned mixed in jus like he lykes it. He were busy barkin at the naybors dawg an then jus stood ower his fud bowll an looked at mi but wunt eet. I dunno if he dunt feel gud er if he were jus tuu hexikted frum the barkin. I tuk it up and kovered it up to keep it fresh an will try given it tu him in a hower er so.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Tomorrow I goin down to Sarasota Jungle Gardens wif sum of mi senior group. Im driven wun of the kars agin so I hopes I dont get wun of them skreemen nutto bakseet drivers.
Other than the bakseeters Im lukin forard to the trip. The Jungle Gardens is wun o mi favrit spots in Flordee an I havnt bin thayr fer a wyle now.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Bloo's better dis mornin, butt steel nort kwait hisself. He has ettin er beet, but win ai tuke heem awt fer er plei wiv his tweest roup, hi jest had er slo runn den wontid bakk een. Aise ad sum skwabelled heg but hi ownli had er bitt den left eat. hi didd drop heez beezniss in mr hex losties gardin, sew hees steal er gude boi :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Tomorrow I goin down to Sarasota Jungle Gardens wif sum of mi senior group. Im driven wun of the kars agin so I hopes I dont get wun of them skreemen nutto bakseet drivers.
> Other than the bakseeters Im lukin forard to the trip. The Jungle Gardens is wun o mi favrit spots in Flordee an I havnt bin thayr fer a wyle now.


wotts een de jungel gridiond? eez eat whiled hanimalls ore er petin zoo?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

glennee, how lowng ar yu gonna bi in Kornwall? I hopes hu hav a wunnerful tyme thar an enjoy sum of them views yu bin posted pikshers of. An if yi sniek orf tu du sum nude swimmin, we wont tell neebody.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ello missy ai goin Kornishland fore a weak with wun ov mei suns and his wyfe, wee goe tumorro and bak nex Frydey, ai iz lukkin forewood too eet, they have a lovly dorg, sheez a Hungarian Viszla, and seez kummin wiv uss, ai hope yu has a lovelee trip tu dat jungle land :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> glennee, how lowng ar yu gonna bi in Kornwall? I hopes hu hav a wunnerful tyme thar an enjoy sum of them views yu bin posted pikshers of. An if yi sniek orf tu du sum nude swimmin, we wont tell neebody.


hahahaha I'll git wun uv mai suns frends steal leavin in Kornworl tu tekk er pikkie of any old leddi swimin een de nuddi. Proll ease deyl prolly bi distaktikated by di yunge wuns

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ello missy ai goin Kornishland fore a weak with wun ov mei suns and his wyfe, wee goe tumorro and bak nex Frydey, ai iz lukkin forewood too eet, they have a lovly dorg, sheez a Hungarian Viszla, and seez kummin wiv uss, ai hope yu has a lovelee trip tu dat jungle land :thumbup:


witch bit of Kornishland? Wot ai find funi is the cornwallers carl evryboddi else english :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Bloo's better dis mornin, butt steel nort kwait hisself. He has ettin er beet, but win ai tuke heem awt fer er plei wiv his tweest roup, hi jest had er slo runn den wontid bakk een. Aise ad sum skwabelled heg but hi ownli had er bitt den left eat. hi didd drop heez beezniss in mr hex losties gardin, sew hees steal er gude boi :thumbup:


Bloo eez a velly gud boy for geevin ex mr lostie a naice pwezunt een hiz gardin, giv heem a patton dah head frum mei :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wotts een de jungel gridiond? eez eat whiled hanimalls ore er petin zoo?


They has has awl kinds of tropkal plants and haminuls. theyr is a large flock of flaminos. It be hard to describe so heer is a link so yu kan see wat it is.

http://sarasotajunglegardens.com/index.php

Wi going to see three shows and eet in the Flamingo Cafe. I jus hopes wi get a chans tu just walk aroun an enjoy everthing. I enjoys wanderin around under all the trees anal. I usualy go on mi own so I kin take mi tyme, but it will bi fun to share it wif frens.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> They has has awl kinds of tropkal plants and haminuls. theyr is a large flock of flaminos. It be hard to describe so heer is a link so yu kan see wat it is.
> 
> http://sarasotajunglegardens.com/index.php
> 
> Wi going to see three shows and eet in the Flamingo Cafe. I jus hopes wi get a chans tu just walk aroun an enjoy everthing. I enjoys wanderin around under all the trees anal. I usualy go on mi own so I kin take mi tyme, but it will bi fun to share it wif frens.


oh, that looks lovely. I knoe prairie gods can be a buisance but ai reeli laik em


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

http://www.leeds.gov.uk/leisure/Pages/Tropical-World.aspx

This is Tropical World near me. When the boys were little we took them there on Christmas eve. I like the butterfkies best, When it's sunny dey fly orl eraund yer


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> witch bit of Kornishland? Wot ai find funi is the cornwallers carl evryboddi else english :thumbup:


Staeyin een a flatt enn Padstowland n dats waer reek stynes cheepy eez juus erownd kornur frum wear weez bee steyieen :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> http://www.leeds.gov.uk/leisure/Pages/Tropical-World.aspx
> 
> This is Tropical World near me. When the boys were little we took them there on Christmas eve. I like the butterfkies best, When it's sunny dey fly orl eraund yer


That lux luvli, ai love dem neerkats dey funnee, duzn't corst da erf tu gerrin eever do eet. It's a new one tu mei had netherr herd uv eet


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> They has has awl kinds of tropkal plants and haminuls. theyr is a large flock of flaminos. It be hard to describe so heer is a link so yu kan see wat it is.
> 
> http://sarasotajunglegardens.com/index.php
> 
> Wi going to see three shows and eet in the Flamingo Cafe. I jus hopes wi get a chans tu just walk aroun an enjoy everthing. I enjoys wanderin around under all the trees anal. I usualy go on mi own so I kin take mi tyme, but it will bi fun to share it wif frens.


thanks for the link missy it looks lovely
:thumbup: I hope yu have a naice day owt x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> That lux luvli, ai love dem neerkats dey funnee, duzn't corst da erf tu gerrin eever do eet. It's a new one tu mei had netherr herd uv eet


yuo aint seen meerkats? Dey is luvvli, live in groops, urn while most uv dem is eatin, sum tekk tirns standin up orn hind leggs to worn di uvvers un danger :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> http://www.leeds.gov.uk/leisure/Pages/Tropical-World.aspx
> 
> This is Tropical World near me. When the boys were little we took them there on Christmas eve. I like the butterfkies best, When it's sunny dey fly orl eraund yer


I want wun o them fur babies in tha piksher! I think they are meerkats aren't they.

We have some butterfly houses here two an I just love them. My group went to one in Gainesville a few weeks ago. They fly awl around and lands on you sumtymes. I usta have a butterfly garden but they spray so much fer the skeeters that I think they are killing off the butterflies. At any rate awl of a sudden one year the butterflies just disappeered an now I don't even bother any more. If a butterfly happens to pass thru, it is an event. About the only way to realy see many of them is at the commercial gardens.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> http://www.leeds.gov.uk/leisure/Pages/Tropical-World.aspx
> 
> This is Tropical World near me. When the boys were little we took them there on Christmas eve. I like the butterfkies best, When it's sunny dey fly orl eraund yer


I want wun o them fur babies in tha piksher! I think they are meerkats aren't they.

I musta luked this duble kaws I seems to hav sent it twice LOL

If I ever manag to get to UK mebbe I kin go see the Tropkal Garden. Altho the cances o me gettin that trip seem less an less likely. O well thats won o the things the internet has been gud for. Wi kin take virtual trips.

Sumtymes, I get a travelog video frum te library. When I play it, I like to get recipes fer fud frum the kountry Im "visitin" an eet it wile I take my virtual tour. Its kinda fun.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, I has to singe orf fer a wyle, I hav a mistry shop at MickeyDees today an its almos time.

See yu later.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ware eez everboddee


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye think this is Glenlady's turn to be it. Eye had to catch up on sleep...in between crochet stitches I dropped the needle 2 or 3 times. The ringing was keeping me awake :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Here ai ham. Lorst trakk ev taim yisterrdey. Ai woz dew ter go aut yisterrdey hevenin, un mi frend korled fer mi att seven. ai hopened de dore - hadd just hadda shower ern she said hello ern ai sed hello den shi luked at mi hair inn er tawell ern went orf.

I woz beat puzld butt thort shi whirr jes chekin ai woz hokey. Den dis mornin ai wowk up ter crashin owtsaid, ern fort oh eck eats friday - dats de rubbish bin men en aiv mist getin mi binn hawt. Den ai sudnli reelaised wai mi fren kem rawnd. Oh dier.  :thumbdown:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I wunder wear evribuddies gorn?


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I'm here, for now.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I'm here, for now.


Oh goodie, nice to know

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I were gorn awl day terday. Went to the Sarasota Jungle Gardens wif my group. I really enjoys that place but it were along day. 
Tawk to yu tomorrer.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I were gorn awl day terday. Went to the Sarasota Jungle Gardens wif my group. I really enjoys that place but it were along day.
> Tawk to yu tomorrer.


You mustta hadd a good time, lukin forrad tu heerin bawt eet. Korse eats veri kwyett wiv datt glennie kikin upp her heels in kornworl

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> You mustta hadd a good time, lukin forrad tu heerin bawt eet. Korse eats veri kwyett wiv datt glennie kikin upp her heels in kornworl
> 
> :thumbup:


I falled in luv yestiday. Wif a lizard. I kaint remember the name of him but he from Morocco. Heer be a pikshur of him. Those fat sides is whare he stores water (sorta like a kamel). I were pettin him an he luvd havin me scratch under his chin. He wud rayse his head up an put his lil paw on my finger. The handler tol me that wen he sorta climbs up on yu like that he likes wat yur duin. An he did seem tu. Also I had my hand behind hin kaws I were afrain he were gonna bak up orf the table till the handler tol me he kep bakin up kaws he liked leenen agins my hand. LOL
Heer is a pikshur of him.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

woww, misellen, you sure are lubbed by hanimals, ern unteel ai sore de pikkchers ai fort yuck, butt he ease cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

The only pikshers I tuk awl day were the two I tuk o the lizard ha ha. I were tu bizy lukin at everthin. Sum of the other peeple tuk pikshers tho that they will post on ower wab page. I mite snag sum an show yu. They also had a pigmy hedgehog that I want one of. They supposed to be gettin pretty popular as pets so I mite akshully get wun o those sumday. I saw sum others takin piksers of him so I hope to get wun frum the site. I was havin such a gud tyme pettin him that I fergot about mi camera. 

I'm still tired and kind o aky this mornin so I think I gonna go take sum aspirin an eet brekfast.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> woww, misellen, you sure are lubbed by hanimals, ern unteel ai sore de pikkchers ai fort yuck, butt he ease cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


I theenk haminuls sense whu luvs them and they respond to that. An I du luv awl of them (exceptin cockroaches and moskeeters). LOL

Tawk tu yu later after the aspirn and brekfast.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hokays misellen, yu mus be tired, but ai fink hide steel de hedgehog. Dey got veri rare here, but are back en toddlin up frum de wudds at bottum uv mi gridiron. Me ern next dore bin mekkin leekel hauses ferrem fer eidgiz, but hardly sore eny fer bowt twenty yiers :thumbup: :thumbup: 

peepull gittin more organic reesentli sews we gittin birds ern hanimals bakk dat whirr endangered :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hokays misellen, yu mus be tired, but ai fink hide steel de hedgehog. Dey got veri rare here, but are back en toddlin up frum de wudds at bottum uv mi gridiron. Me ern next dore bin mekkin leekel hauses ferrem fer eidgiz, but hardly sore eny fer bowt twenty yiers :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> peepull gittin more organic reesentli sews we gittin birds ern hanimals bakk dat whirr endangered :thumbup:


Yea we hav several what was gettin endangered that ar komink bak nou. Wi has a lot of laws protectin sum of the endangerd haminals. An peeple is jus bekumin mor aware in gerenal. The gaters has kom back to whare now they is startin to be a problum in sum places so thar has started being sum very limited hunting of em.

Another what was endangered and has komed bak reel gud are the Sandhill Cranes. Ther are a lot of them around my area nough an they are fun to see. They walks so slow and stately on ther long-long legs. Its funny to see them walk slowly across a street and awl the cars will stop an wait fer em. No one komplanes kaus everbody seems to like wachin them. I sombody wud hit wun of then they wud probly be whipped gud rom averbody who saw them.

It makes me feel gud to see aminals bein protected.

Also the Whooping Crane was thougt to be extinct until a pair was found up north a few years ago. They has come back too. They wanted to teech them to fly to Florida for winters like they used to. So somone raised a bunch of the babys and taugtt them to follow an ultralite plane. Then in the fall, they led the flock to a preserve (not too far frum me) where they spent the winter. In the spring they flew back north on there own and came back south in the ffall. For a few years now they lead a new group with the ultralites until they is becoming a pretty good size flock now. They are followd on the news so on the day they will arrive at the preserve, people gatther n the flight path to watch them fly over. It became a real event but I dont know if they will still do it this year or not because they are pretty well doin it on there own now.

And BTW I wud hav tried to snatch the hedghog but the handler were keepin a pretty close eye on mi LOL I am gonna start watchin the pet shops for them though, an reedin up on how to take care of them.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gorsh, pet shopps aint leagal hier know more, but ai du nose datt Brit hedgehogs musnt bi gibben bred n milk - datts wot peepul used ter fink parrently, but canned dorg fude ease gude, ern dey ease gude fer garden two, kos dey eets dem narsty sluggs wot trais ter eat orl yer plannts n fings.

Long time ergo - ai fink it was 1981, anyway jus afore Prins Charlesyuk married Princess Diluvvli, I taught for a beet in vey North uv Spain. Very unspoiled en wild den, an een de littel villages, dey orl had storks nestin on de roofs. It was byootifull two see de babies standin in de nests. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Bloo been veri poorli, butt pikin upp know, ai woz rieli frit at fort uv lusin heem. Had dorgs orl mi laif, butt heese hextra speshul korse hi hassa soft heart and we is tuggever most uv de taim ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

misellen said:


> They are followd on the news so on the day they will arrive at the preserve, people gatther n the flight path to watch them fly over. It became a real event but I dont know if they will still do it this year or not because they are pretty well doin it on there own now.
> 
> And BTW I wud hav tried to snatch the hedghog but the handler were keepin a pretty close eye on mi LOL I am gonna start watchin the pet shops for them though, an reedin up on how to take care of them.


UPDATE: 
ITS A GO!
Oct.2,2013

The 2013 aircraft-guided Whooping crane migration is officially underway!

Winds this morning are out of the north and light. We have clear skies and zero fog so the pilots are on their way to the training site at the White River Marsh State Wildlife Area to launch the Class of 2013 and begin leading them south.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

AMAZING! oops caps :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Bloo been veri poorli, butt pikin upp know, ai woz rieli frit at fort uv lusin heem. Had dorgs orl mi laif, butt heese hextra speshul korse hi hassa soft heart and we is tuggever most uv de taim ....


Du yu fink mebbe he shud hav a Vet luk at him? I hopes he will be awlrite. I better add him tu my prayers list tu. I has a statute of St Francis whu protecs my aminuls an I will slip a note bout Blu up tu him. (I had my statute blessed one St Francis day as a proxy fer mi animals, so I really do believe he watches over them).


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

When yu had that chawklit, Blu dint eet enny of it did hi. They sayin that chawklit kin act like poison fer a lot of dawgs. Clancy likes it but I tries not to let him git any. I buy him Carob Chip cookies at the pet supply store sumtymes tu make up fer not havin chawklit. (actually, they're pretty gud, I tasted them). LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'm not sure what didit, hee wozz off his fude, den hadd de runs yesterdei. Later he puked up yeller stuf. Ai dint tekk him tu vetts but dey sed klassic stumuk upset -prolli et summat narsti whin ai wernt lukin. Ai jes gotta meek shore hees weeing ern iffn his heyes git yeller, tu tekk heem straight een. erbaut 2pm ai meid up a loada rice en chikken, ern hees had summa dat, an a gude slipe, den rann veri fast rawn gardin sew ai think heel be ok.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

My mummy's dog always hadda medal uv St Francis on his coller


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nite nite time fer mi. Se y'all termorow ern sliip well. Lotsa dreems erve pritti kulers n birds and hanimals .... x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Being 'bout 9 or 10-ish there...Eye thunk we'ens be nice 'n let ya go ....but All Hallows Eve...ALL have to celebrate with Rum, chocolate, cake, etc. Major PARTY t' attend! <G>


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> My mummy's dog always hadda medal uv St Francis on his coller


I lykes that, theenk I will put one on Clancy too Kaws he aways gettin intu sumpiin hi shunt.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Being 'bout 9 or 10-ish there...Eye thunk we'ens be nice 'n let ya go ....but All Hallows Eve...ALL have to celebrate with Rum, chocolate, cake, etc. Major PARTY t' attend! <G>


Oh mi gooness, I hant thot o that. I hasta start finkin bout mi kostewm.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ooops, I thort ai woz reallly lostie forra mowment. I could only find an admin LOCKED on our fred. i wonderd wivver de grammer police had got to us, den found dat we has gottu er nyu fred :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-24418328

Here's one for you missellen - a little clip from the BBC about helping to save red squirrels which are native to Britland but getting quite rare.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

This is nasty. English is best. I wouldn't even try to read whatever that other stuff is.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Jenny.Wren said:


> This is nasty. English is best. I wouldn't even try to read whatever that other stuff is.


I'm so sorry you dislike out thread and feel it is nasty. My apologies. It has become a silly little joke, almost like a crossword puzzle and we mean no harm at all.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooops, I thort ai woz reallly lostie forra mowment. I could only find an admin LOCKED on our fred. i wonderd wivver de grammer police had got to us, den found dat we has gottu er nyu fred :-D


Goodness, wen did that happen? :?: :?:


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

How interesting that she states "English is best". For most people, maybe, but what about for non native English speakers? This is our silly little joke, I have trouble reading it too, so I don't always follow the conversation and I don't write in it anymore. No one here puts me down for not writing in code. 

The entire point of this thread is to just chatter and not worry about spelling, punctuation , grammar or offending anyone. It started as a reaction to those who did the opposite. Come here, be friendly and be yourself and don't worry about someone being mean or rude, all are welcomed as long as they play nice.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-24418328
> 
> Here's one for you missellen - a little clip from the BBC about helping to save red squirrels which are native to Britland but getting quite rare.


Aren't they beautiful. I love it! Thank you. 
There is a park in Tampa where the squirrels (gray) have been fed by park visitors so much that the squirrels have become aggressive to the point that they actually fight people for their lunches. People are becoming afraid that they will start biting children. Starting this week the more aggressive ones are to be trapped and moved to a more remote area where they can learn to be squirrels again. Then they will install squirrel feeders with signs warning not to feed the squirrels. That is supposed to let the more normal squirrels repopulate the park. I was sort of confused about that (here's a feeder but don't feed them?) I guess the idea is that people can put feed in the feeders and not feed it directly to the squirrels, hope it works. I have several "feeding stations" in my yard where I put sunflower seeds every day, but once they eat all of the seeds, they follow me around waiting for more. So far they haven't attacked me though LOL :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> How interesting that she states "English is best". For most people, maybe, but what about for non native English speakers? This is our silly little joke, I have trouble reading it too, so I don't always follow the conversation and I don't write in it anymore. No one here puts me down for not writing in code.
> 
> The entire point of this thread is to just chatter and not worry about spelling, punctuation , grammar or offending anyone. It started as a reaction to those who did the opposite. Come here, be friendly and be yourself and don't worry about someone being mean or rude, all are welcomed as long as they play nice.


But as you say, it is interesting. It seems pretty well impossible not to offend sumwun sooner er later.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jenny.Wren said:


> This is nasty. English is best. I wouldn't even try to read whatever that other stuff is.


I am sorry you don't like it Jenny but we du haf a lot o fun heer.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

grey squirrels are a terrible pain in the neck here misellen. People try to fing all kinds of ways to keep them off the bird food tables. In my local park, people feed the squirrels, and my last dog Jet was a terrific squirrel chaser. There is a very old law - from Tudor times I think, that you are not allowed to hunt there, and it is rumoured that you are in trouble if you let your dog chase them. Jet was so clever I could say "at 2 o'clock " to her, and she knew which direction to go in. :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

OK chaps, whose up for guessing my first language? Malay, yups, that was it. Had to pick up the lingo rather fast when I went to school here though .....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> grey squirrels are a terrible pain in the neck here misellen. People try to fing all kinds of ways to keep them off the bird food tables. In my local park, people feed the squirrels, and my last dog Jet was a terrific squirrel chaser. There is a very old law - from Tudor times I think, that you are not allowed to hunt there, and it is rumoured that you are in trouble if you let your dog chase them. Jet was so clever I could say "at 2 o'clock " to her, and she knew which direction to go in. :thumbup:


Squirrels can become a problem. I enjoy watching their antics they are smart and funny. In my case, we have an active family of red shoulder hawks. When the squirrels build up to nuisance quantities, the hawks move in an soon everything is balanced again. If you put safflower seeds in the feeders, most squirrels don't like them and will leave them alone.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> OK chaps, whose up for guessing my first language? Malay, yups, that was it. Had to pick up the lingo rather fast when I went to school here though .....


Wow, I admire anyone who can learn English as a second language. I have always spoke it and still don't do very well wif it. I tried studying Latin in high school and the teacher suggested that I switch to Glee Club. HaHa (true story). Then I took Spanish in college and barely passed two semesters worth of it (and that was after living in Puerto Rico for a year). I gess I jus dunt has no talint fer langwiges.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Wow, I admire anyone who can learn English as a second language. I have always spoke it and still don't do very well wif it. I tried studying Latin in high school and the teacher suggested that I switch to Glee Club. HaHa (true story). Then I took Spanish in college and barely passed two semesters worth of it (and that was after living in Puerto Rico for a year). I gess I jus dunt has no talint fer langwiges.


wel ai dint av mutch choyse rilly, ern ai woz honely for sew ai fink eats err lort eezierr den. Oh boy, I did Latin fer yeers ern yeers - eat woz kompulsory. ai deed french two.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel ai dint av mutch choyse rilly, ern ai woz honely for sew ai fink eats err lort eezierr den. Oh boy, I did Latin fer yeers ern yeers - eat woz kompulsory. ai deed french two.


O mercy, hif Latin had bin kompulsry I fink I wud still be in hi skool :!:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> O mercy, hif Latin had bin kompulsry I fink I wud still be in hi skool :!:


 dey downt du eat mutch no more. De argument was eet was good discipline fer uvver lanwidges. Ai sey learnt di uvver langwidges ......

nau aim morr konfeedent en mowst countrees arr morr hexpowsed ter eenglish, sew ai dowunt wurri tu mutch bawt gittin eat rite.mi sunns uster laff en sed ai spowk spanfranglishian, butt wiz age yer downt wurri sew mutch. Afore ai mett mr hex lostie he wenter greece er lott an tuke Greek in nait klassiz. on are fust veesit der - tu Corfu - hee woz orderin in Greek un de waiter koont unnerstand lol, an arskid een despratshun eef hi spwuk eenglish lol.

ai wotcha lotta forren feelms wiv subtitels ern henjoy peekin bitts en peeces upp dat wey. Kaind ev skeep orn japenese dough - too ard fer me. Win mi daddi fust reetird hi gott fond ev wotchin sumo reslin, ern taught heemself tu count een jappeneese sew he could wirk aut the skores!

Funni de tings we du. ai laik yore hideas uv sota virtual travelling yu du . Ai fink dattsa breeliant hidea 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aise bean chekkin wiv mi jurnalist sun abowt eny news uvva deesgreisful granni krled glennie aktin out rage usli in kornworl, but hi sez dewnt bi sili mum . Sigh ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I spect if Glennee starts aktin out it will be on the BBC an CNN. I jus hopes she dunst deside tu breeng howm wun of those eyetalyan wayters.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

HMMM I jus notisd that the pop up advert is fer sumthin cawled "English Correct Sentence" it sez we kin check the spllin of words rite frum our browser. Du yu theenk it be tryin to tell us sumpthin? LOLOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> HMMM I jus notisd that the pop up advert is fer sumthin cawled "English Correct Sentence" it sez we kin check the spllin of words rite frum our browser. Du yu theenk it be tryin to tell us sumpthin? LOLOL


LOLol, wee karnt git erwei! An fer mee, ceptin orn dis fred un de tendensy tu right kowud ivriwear, izz de flippin spel check ollers wonts ter doo de spellins in merikan inglees

:thumbup:

haz u ivver tryed to google trannslate er nittin pattern in ernuvver langwidge? I did eet ferer German afghan, un wuns ai gott de hang uv when dey sed "ceiling" dey ment "floor" was knot two badd :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aiz gunner sign awt fer terdeyy misellen, kos mi sun Chris has made er kweek visitt bakk frum Newcastle. I was wurries dat hi woz duin it speshul kos bloo was poorli, butt no, twas ter sea his girlfren lol.

Bye de way, bloo is gittin better. aiz gibbin heem likkle meals erve chiken en rais, ern heese pikken upp. Dint veesit de vet but onn phone was tole prolly jes plane stummuk upset, ern az lorng uz he woz dreenkin ern piddlin wood be hokay, ness his eyes got yeller. No sine uv datt x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

My apologies to Misellen...it would seem for the first week of October I'm kicking up a little fuss on the Gulf coast.

<G> Only Mz. Lostie knows exactly what I'm talking about. I'm not giving my Surname over this public part. <snicker!>


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

It would seem th' we'ens into #3 group of this thread. Whew! Now we'ens need to create a book t'gether 'n get funds for patterns/thread/yarns/needles (all kinds).


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> It would seem th' we'ens into #3 group of this thread. Whew! Now we'ens need to create a book t'gether 'n get funds for patterns/thread/yarns/needles (all kinds).


Well, downt know iffn it'd meyke er besst seller. But twood bee an innerestin sort uv tappastri uv randum laives stitched together ..... :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS:

Postcard from glennie with lovely picture of Padstow in Cornwall. Written mostly in proper English 

"Here I am, plenty of gin and ice-cream, off to hang about round the chippy later. Can't go surfing, lifeguard told me conditions not fit. So will just have to sit and knit. Say hello to the others on KP xxxx"

I've just checked the weather forecast for the rest of the week for her. Not bad for October in UK, but is always very mild down there. :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> BREAKING NEWS:
> 
> Postcard from glennie with lovely picture of Padstow in Cornwall. Written mostly in proper English
> 
> ...


I howp she's havin a gud tyme. I wunner how mush she had tu brybe the lifegard to say conditions wer no fit. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry I wernt around today. I hadda bunch of arrinds to take kare of an wuns I got started, I jus kep at it till thay was awl dun.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Kaxee, yu dint du tuu bad wif the wever heer ware I am. But yu kudda held orf on todays rayne fer jus anoter hower er so till I got back howm. 

PS shud I star kawlin you "Karen" nou?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> Kaxee, yu dint du tuu bad wif the wever heer ware I am. But yu kudda held orf on todays rayne fer jus anoter hower er so till I got back howm.
> 
> PS shud I star kawlin you "Karen" nou?


Only if you want...I kind of like the variations of Kaixixang. Not to complain much...but when I was in a KP workshop...adding the extra "i" after the last x and dropping off the Kai - there was (or still is) a KP member who used Xixiang. Let me just say that there was a dust up where I tried to point the spelling difference and that I was NOT the other person. Don't even live in/or near Australia.

This is the first storm named for a female that I can try to lay claim to. <G> Kameel (sp?) wiped out my parent's storage in Mid-1969. I'm hoping I behave! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Only if you want...I kind of like the variations of Kaixixang. Not to complain much...but when I was in a KP workshop...adding the extra "i" after the last x and dropping off the Kai - there was (or still is) a KP member who used Xixiang. Let me just say that there was a dust up where I tried to point the spelling difference and that I was NOT the other person. Don't even live in/or near Australia.
> 
> This is the first storm named for a female that I can try to lay claim to. <G> Kameel (sp?) wiped out my parent's storage in Mid-1969. I'm hoping I behave! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


Now I have worked out that the storm is all kaixxies doing, I feel less confuzzled. Spent all day looking at kaixxie's real name, and wondering what on earth all that was about 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

as to weather, we have had a very mild start to the autumn. Apparently that comes to a quick stop tomorrow with the temps drooooppppppingggg. The grumpy chap on BBC radio just said taht it was going to get cold and might change in March :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Sorry I wernt around today. I hadda bunch of arrinds to take kare of an wuns I got started, I jus kep at it till thay was awl dun.


Gude fer yu misellen, wish ai kood sort awt er dei laik that sumtaim. Orl ai mannidged wors tu gitt de whiff erve dawg owter de sitin rume. Hot worshed all bloos blankitts ern luked unner de sofas een kayse eni hidden pewk wer dere. Weren't nun, but ai did faind a few dpns....

den reelaised dat a kusshion bloo had been restin his chin orn was err beat stinky. Is a pritti wun, wiv no reemoovable kuvver ern sedd dry kleen honly. Rubbish. Washed perfickli wel 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Oh and bloo is rite bakk tu hees youshull self, orl bawnsi ern hungree and bonkers :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Only if you want...I kind of like the variations of Kaixixang. Not to complain much...but when I was in a KP workshop...adding the extra "i" after the last x and dropping off the Kai - there was (or still is) a KP member who used Xixiang. Let me just say that there was a dust up where I tried to point the spelling difference and that I was NOT the other person. Don't even live in/or near Australia.
> 
> This is the first storm named for a female that I can try to lay claim to. <G> Kameel (sp?) wiped out my parent's storage in Mid-1969. I'm hoping I behave! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


Aw Kaixee, youll aways be Kaixee tu me. BTW I have a niece named Karen, she livin in Arizona nou but she not a KPer.

Far as West Flordee is concerned, yu was pretty well behaved.

Why is it we awl keeps lukin fer a storm tu be named fer us. Ever yeer I luks at ta list hopin tu see a Ellen, but so for nope.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> as to weather, we have had a very mild start to the autumn. Apparently that comes to a quick stop tomorrow with the temps drooooppppppingggg. The grumpy chap on BBC radio just said taht it was going to get cold and might change in March :thumbup: :thumbup:


Mebbe so, yu better get another wunsee. AND a sleepin bag to go under the kivers in yore bed :!:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Gude fer yu misellen, wish ai kood sort awt er dei laik that sumtaim. Orl ai mannidged wors tu gitt de whiff erve dawg owter de sitin rume. Hot worshed all bloos blankitts ern luked unner de sofas een kayse eni hidden pewk wer dere. Weren't nun, but ai did faind a few dpns....
> 
> den reelaised dat a kusshion bloo had been restin his chin orn was err beat stinky. Is a pritti wun, wiv no reemoovable kuvver ern sedd dry kleen honly. Rubbish. Washed perfickli wel
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I finks the dri kleenin pipple pays orf the manufakterers of those pillows an fings. Thai gets them labels addid in order tu git moar bizniis.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Oh and bloo is rite bakk tu hees youshull self, orl bawnsi ern hungree and bonkers :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yay Bloo is back wif us!!!!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Mebbe so, yu better get another wunsee. AND a sleepin bag to go under the kivers in yore bed :!:


I did git anuvver. My frend woz een hissterikks whin shi sore di fust wun yisterday. Koz shees gude att drissmekkin, shi spottid de critch raund nees streigh erwei. Den ai luked at lebble ergin -- men's xxl lol :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Dunt know wivver er storm woz ivver nemed affter mi, but mai heldest neese (nilly 51) is korld Sandy sew we blamed herr fer new york.

In 1980s, we hadda genuine hurrycane een Lundun, witch no wun woz hexpektin. Ai woz dere. Brits are kwait diffrent whin yer gits de Blitz spirrit bakk ..... rest uv the taim yer kin honly surrvive een Lundun by tendin nowbuddies akkershully dere ... very very crowded, un wi iz youshulli veri reeservid.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Mebbe so, yu better get another wunsee. AND a sleepin bag to go under the kivers in yore bed :!:


nahh, gort loadsa thermal leggings, vests, pjs, a duvet that is in autumn mode, but I can clip on de spring/summer wun orn tu mekk eet heavy weenter one, tuns urve fick patchwirk kweelts en uv korse menni neeted blankies. Not to mention dawgy whu dunt laik de kowld butt ease veri worm een bedd ...

Mt neece Sandy sed sheed rarfer die uv kowld dan wear fermal undies, but shi downt reelaise dey jes luke laik t shirts now, nort de kind dat owld leddies wor 
:-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nahh, gort loadsa thermal leggings, vests, pjs, a duvet that is in autumn mode, but I can clip on de spring/summer wun orn tu mekk eet heavy weenter one, tuns urve fick patchwirk kweelts en uv korse menni neeted blankies. Not to mention dawgy whu dunt laik de kowld butt ease veri worm een bedd ...
> 
> Mt neece Sandy sed sheed rarfer die uv kowld dan wear fermal undies, but shi downt reelaise dey jes luke laik t shirts now, nort de kind dat owld leddies wor
> :-D


I intend to get sum thermal this yeer. Wi dont have very miny days when I wud need it so I usual just turn the heet up, but that lectric is gettin tu spensive. So I decided I need to go ahed an buy the warm undies an stuff even tho I wont ware it veri much. It will feel gud on those days wen I du need it. I gess I will luk fer it online kaws the shops awl seem to have this fantasy that Florida dont never get cold enuff to need warn undies. - - -hmm mebbe I will luk at the clothing section of the sport goods store. Thay mite have them fer campers an hunters to ware outdoors. (I imagin they wud ware it to keep frum freezin there behinds orf while they waitin tu shut sum poor deer.)


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I think thermals got more fashionable and better looking here with more and more (rich) peepul flyin orf fer ski-ing holidays. It's never appealed to me - orl datt munni tu gitt kowuld an bust er legg :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

From watt Eye kin see - Allus dey do is throw themselves down the mountain wi' some poles for attempted control 'n wood slats on feet.

Now for true sport...water surfing. How many times can they dance on part of a wave before the wave wins? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> From watt Eye kin see - Allus dey do is throw themselves down the mountain wi' some poles for attempted control 'n wood slats on feet.
> 
> Now for true sport...water surfing. How many times can they dance on part of a wave before the wave wins? :XD: :XD: :XD:


Warwe surfing looks great. My elder son id some when he lived in Cornwall (River Thames no good for it now for him). Last year, visiting Brighton, with my SIL there, I was enjoying some good gusty stormy waves. She comes from California, and wasn't interested in my excitement at the lamposts waving in the wind, but was puzzled at no surfers, til I explained to her the temp of the sea ..

We went down on the beach then, ans she was knocked out by all the shells on the beach. That was my point of puzzlement - there are always tons of sea shells on our beaches lol.....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

You folks can keep your snow skiing and water surfing. Give me my two feet and a dirt path (preferably in the deep woods). I'll choose hiking every time.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> You folks can keep your snow skiing and water surfing. Give me my two feet and a dirt path (preferably in the deep woods). I'll choose hiking every time.


Akkershuli, me two - as lorng uv eats flatt

:thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye do nae swim that well. Doesn't stop me from watching the TV.

Another thing Eye watch is the skateboard and action-bike trials...I've never aspired to doing that either.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye do nae swim that well. Doesn't stop me from watching the TV.
> 
> Another thing Eye watch is the skateboard and action-bike trials...I've never aspired to doing that either.


aim kwait a gude swimmer - had to be. Big brothers chucked me in the pool before I was two. I've never learnt any of the strokes properly, but love the water - no speed but loads stamina (usually)

officially, today is give in day .... central heating is on 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aim kwait a gude swimmer - had to be. Big brothers chucked me in the pool before I was two. I've never learnt any of the strokes properly, but love the water - no speed but loads stamina (usually)
> 
> officially, today is give in day .... central heating is on
> :thumbup:


Gotsta keep yu an Bloo warm.

I din't lern to swim till I were awl growd up kaws when I were young (the age wen I shuda lernt) There was a lot of Polio every summer. (Pre Salk) My Mum were convinsed that the polio was bein spred in the pools so she wunt let me get ennyware neer a pool.

A few yeers ago I tuk a Red Cross swim class but the instructers just kunt get it awl across tu me. I lernt to float and du a backstroke but if I went ower on my belly, I sunk :!:

I finally bought a Boy Scout Swimmer handbook and taught miseff to swim frum the book after I were in my 60s. I still no a gud swimmer, but I kan make it across the pool (if it isn't tu big). LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Sure, floating and treadin water is the only fing that's eny youse inna sheepreck...

whin ai woz bout 9 mi en mi frend yoused ter gow ter the ford across de river ern wotch de kars git stuk. Her muvver woz konveensed weed get polio lol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Sad thing was that after awl thse prekawshuns, I got some bug what the doctor said he thought was a mild kase of Polio. He treated me at home because he said to send me to the hospital would put me in a ward with confirmed cases and then I would have it for sure and maybe even worse. I don't remember much about it except that I thought I were being cooked and I kudent move mi neck.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Well gosh! I be gettin tard of bein tu bizy to spend enny time wiff mi frens. This were another day of running round. Nothin planned fer tomorrow though so mebbe I will be able to konnect with sumwun.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry...got involved with a sleep-attack (Garfield the cat style). Had an appointment today and didn't get to play with the computer (Dad was torturing the PC).


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Well hello you chaps. I've had what seems to have been a long night, but hasn't been reely. One of those long horribe nightmares about my hex lostie un hiz floozie akkershully leevin in de hause, yuck.

Just sittin here wiv er nice cuppa cofee un er worm laptop on mi nee, waitin fer hause ter woem up. Fortoonately eat downt tekk lorng.

ai fink glennie is dew bak frum her hols twoday sew datll sheyk uz orl upp. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe hansi dat, de fire breegade are kumin att erbawt tu, ter giv mi ause er tchek ern giv mi er nyu smowk erlarm. The lady on the phone explained it wood be a full truck an mite nott tern upp iffn dere's a real emergency, which is fine by me ....

Ibetter worn de nebburs een keyse dey fink mi owse is orn fire ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe hansi dat, de fire breegade are kumin att erbawt tu, ter giv mi ause er tchek ern giv mi er nyu smowk erlarm. The lady on the phone explained it wood be a full truck an mite nott tern upp iffn dere's a real emergency, which is fine by me ....
> 
> Ibetter worn de nebburs een keyse dey fink mi owse is orn fire ....


Wall if yur naybors is ennythin lyke miyne, they wud hinjoi runnin tu si wat ta escitment are. Thin thay kin awl stan aroun an gawk and shayre idees bout wat mite be hapnin. Nuthin lyke a fyre truck tu git the naybers tugether an tawkin tu eech uver.

I glad yu be gettin a nu alarum. Wit ta kowld wefer kumin an the heet orn, they aways be a chanc uf fyre. I gess that be abowt my biggist dred, the chance of fire in mi howse. Ebin the slitest smel of smoke get mi up an runnin awl ower tryin to fin the fire.

Sum of mi naybors likes to burn trash an leeves etc in thar backyards. The smell will drift in to mi howse an I go runnin awl ower the place lukin fer the fyre afore I think to open a door an sniff the owtside ayr. LOL (sum of mi bestest exercise is wat I gets lukin fer non-eksistent fire in mi howse LOL :roll: )


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Wall if yur naybors is ennythin lyke miyne, they wud hinjoi runnin tu si wat ta escitment are. Thin thay kin awl stan aroun an gawk and shayre idees bout wat mite be hapnin. Nuthin lyke a fyre truck tu git the naybers tugether an tawkin tu eech uver.
> 
> I glad yu be gettin a nu alarum. Wit ta kowld wefer kumin an the heet orn, they aways be a chanc uf fyre. I gess that be abowt my biggist dred, the chance of fire in mi howse. Ebin the slitest smel of smoke get mi up an runnin awl ower tryin to fin the fire.
> 
> Sum of mi naybors likes to burn trash an leeves etc in thar backyards. The smell will drift in to mi howse an I go runnin awl ower the place lukin fer the fyre afore I think to open a door an sniff the owtside ayr. LOL (sum of mi bestest exercise is wat I gets lukin fer non-eksistent fire in mi howse LOL :roll: )


Loll, ai aint telin no-one - let em orl gavver raund - gibben summat tu du ...

MI mum hadda feer o fire too, ai fink kos shi woz deff ern wurred bawt nott heerin eny shawtin. Wuns dough, wi woz een frans ern shi woz de wun ter weik upp tu ter smorl water leek in bathrume - she kood tel itt were hott worter bai di smel.... :thumbup:

korse mi en mai bruvver wint ter Catholic schools and had to travel quite far an git upp earlee, shi woz ollers bovvered bai us nort gittin upp een taim. Unteel dey eenvented er light up alarm klokk, wee whirr offen woken upp bai her yellin it were ten past seven an wee were leit. Weed rush dawn de steres tu see orn di grandfather clokk dat it were 25 to 2am lol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Loll, ai aint telin no-one - let em orl gavver raund - gibben summat tu du ...
> 
> MI mum hadda feer o fire too, ai fink kos shi woz deff ern wurred bawt nott heerin eny shawtin. Wuns dough, wi woz een frans ern shi woz de wun ter weik upp tu ter smorl water leek in bathrume - she kood tel itt were hott worter bai di smel.... :thumbup:
> 
> korse mi en mai bruvver wint ter Catholic schools and had to travel quite far an git upp earlee, shi woz ollers bovvered bai us nort gittin upp een taim. Unteel dey eenvented er light up alarm klokk, wee whirr offen woken upp bai her yellin it were ten past seven an wee were leit. Weed rush dawn de steres tu see orn di grandfather clokk dat it were 25 to 2am lol


LOL I kant kownt the tymes I has turned the clock around lyke yer Mum. Speshully if yu wake up in ta midle of the nite. The clok sez quarter tu three AM an I see 9:15 AM an think I is layte fer wataver i sposed to be duin. LOL Then I jumps up so fast I gits misef a hedake. I spends the hole day with a ding-blatted hedake awl bekawz I misred the ding-blatted clock!! LOL :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> LOL I kant kownt the tymes I has turned the clock around lyke yer Mum. Speshully if yu wake up in ta midle of the nite. The clok sez quarter tu three AM an I see 9:15 AM an think I is layte fer wataver i sposed to be duin. LOL Then I jumps up so fast I gits misef a hedake. I spends the hole day with a ding-blatted hedake awl bekawz I misred the ding-blatted clock!! LOL :roll: :roll:


now dat ease nort funn at orl.... I do not mis my daze uv gittin up att five inn de monin ter gitt tern lundun ferrer meatin ....
:thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> now dat ease nort funn at orl.... I do not mis my daze uv gittin up att five inn de monin ter gitt tern lundun ferrer meatin ....
> :thumbup: :thumbdown:


Thas whi eye allus stuck tu the nite shifts wen I worked fer PD. No brass so no meetins. And when ther was wun I hadda be at, it were aways in the mornin at the end o my shift (more kornvenient fer the afore menshund brass)

I don even hav a alarunm klock now. I duz wat I needs tu du wenever I wakes up an gets aroun tu it. (Exceptin fer doctor appointments - I kant seem tu get them peeple trayned! :evil:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MisEllen,

Ewe kin get a cheap travel alarm clock fur when ewe has t' do secret shopper/medical appointments. Eye unnerstand if'fn ewe don't set for rest days. :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Elloawl yu luvlies aiem bak frum korneeshland, ad a bootifull tyme wevva woz gorgoeus fore da ferst 4 daiz den eet ternd beet cheely. Neow wots awl diss abowt fyres and m'lady korzing awl da nayburz tu kum owt gawpin, ie karnt leeve yuz 5 minnits kann ei-.Ei haz add hysekweemz EVRI dai een kurnishland, hand lubly koerneesh pastiz neow ai eez fatty fatti bum bum lol butt ai fink ai weel goe runnin evri dai two git sleem agayne, ore maibee NOT lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Elloawl yu luvlies aiem bak frum korneeshland, ad a bootifull tyme wevva woz gorgoeus fore da ferst 4 daiz den eet ternd beet cheely. Neow wots awl diss abowt fyres and m'lady korzing awl da nayburz tu kum owt gawpin, ie karnt leeve yuz 5 minnits kann ei-.Ei haz add hysekweemz EVRI dai een kurnishland, hand lubly koerneesh pastiz neow ai eez fatty fatti bum bum lol butt ai fink ai weel goe runnin evri dai two git sleem agayne, ore maibee NOT lol


Yayyy, glennie back agin. Di fire enginn dint tern upp yesserday - aim shore dey mustavad bitter fings ter du. Glad yu hadda gude taim - wi meesed yu ..
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Yayyy, glennie back agin. Di fire enginn dint tern upp yesserday - aim shore dey mustavad bitter fings ter du. Glad yu hadda gude taim - wi meesed yu ..
> :thumbup:


Aiz meesed awl yu as well, ai haz litted mei leekul wudberner dissmoanin eet bee soe mizrabul and wayney hand cowld.Dem fyremenn kud av kummed to sea yu hand yu kud haff givved dem a naice cuppov tee fore there trubbel


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Aiz meesed awl yu as well, ai haz litted mei leekul wudberner dissmoanin eet bee soe mizrabul and wayney hand cowld.Dem fyremenn kud av kummed to sea yu hand yu kud haff givved dem a naice cuppov tee fore there trubbel


Jest hadda korl frum dem tu sey dey woz busy - good men- yessirdey, ern arr kumin did mornin. I chucked the ole far alarm rait ter bakk uv mi understairs cubbird, sew karnt git eet awt ..... wayte til dey sea mi stash - den ai kann telllem orl bowt deefrins tween akkrylikk ern wule.

Ai givvs mai hold sewin mercheen ter fren whu teeches sewin, so she givs me er beeg tinnuv Kadberries Roses. Aise etten orl de wuns ai laik ern left de soff senters ... dey kin avvem :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> MisEllen,
> 
> Ewe kin get a cheap travel alarm clock fur when ewe has t' do secret shopper/medical appointments. Eye unnerstand if'fn ewe don't set for rest days. :XD:


I shud prolly git wun o those fer erly med apts. I kin set everthing else to fit mi nacheral schedule. I usually wakes up tween 6 and 7 AM and havnt ever slep past 8AM. My main problem is that even though I might be awake and up does not mean I am truly functioning LOL :evil:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Elloawl yu luvlies aiem bak frum korneeshland, ad a bootifull tyme wevva woz gorgoeus fore da ferst 4 daiz den eet ternd beet cheely. Neow wots awl diss abowt fyres and m'lady korzing awl da nayburz tu kum owt gawpin, ie karnt leeve yuz 5 minnits kann ei-.Ei haz add hysekweemz EVRI dai een kurnishland, hand lubly koerneesh pastiz neow ai eez fatty fatti bum bum lol butt ai fink ai weel goe runnin evri dai two git sleem agayne, ore maibee NOT lol


Welkum howme Glennee!!!!! Wi has tryd tu be gud wyle yur wer gawn but yu no now harg that kin be. ower naterl insteenks say to be jus a litl nawty.

Let mi no how the runnin goes. I has a feelin yu will du jus abowt as much runnin as I du Hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Welkum howme Glennee!!!!! Wi has tryd tu be gud wyle yur wer gawn but yu no now harg that kin be. ower naterl insteenks say to be jus a litl nawty.
> 
> Let mi no how the runnin goes. I has a feelin yu will du jus abowt as much runnin as I du Hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


ello dear missy,ai iz juss finkin bowt goeieen fore a run BUT juss gotted mei wunnin shuze orn an eet starteed raynin soe ai hesidid tu steay eendores neer da fyre,meibe ai goe anudder daiy LOL. Ai noed yu awl kudunt beehive yoreselvvez wyle ai woz gorn, hand wot abowt lady Lostie heating awl dem choklits and saevin da sorft senter wuns fore da fyrmen, ai finkin dat bee nawty ov herr


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ello dear missy,ai iz juss finkin bowt goeieen fore a run BUT juss gotted mei wunnin shuze orn an eet starteed raynin soe ai hesidid tu steay eendores neer da fyre,meibe ai goe anudder daiy LOL. Ai noed yu awl kudunt beehive yoreselvvez wyle ai woz gorn, hand wot abowt lady Lostie heating awl dem choklits and saevin da sorft senter wuns fore da fyrmen, ai finkin dat bee nawty ov herr


mowst uv de chokklits whirr soff sentres, eat were are sweengel

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ello dear missy,ai iz juss finkin bowt goeieen fore a run BUT juss gotted mei wunnin shuze orn an eet starteed raynin soe ai hesidid tu steay eendores neer da fyre,meibe ai goe anudder daiy LOL. Ai noed yu awl kudunt beehive yoreselvvez wyle ai woz gorn, hand wot abowt lady Lostie heating awl dem choklits and saevin da sorft senter wuns fore da fyrmen, ai finkin dat bee nawty ov herr


Hi Glennee, I were jus startin owt to do a run this mornin too. I had mi shoos on an everting. I jus got out the dor an started and um, er, uh, O I stubbed mi toe, yes thas it! I stubbeed mi tow reel badd an so I hadda kom bak in an sit an rest the tow. Yes thas it, I will run wen the toe heels. LOLOLOL

Yur rite about L Lostee, she shud hav eeten the soft wons FIRST then she kud hav henjoyd the rest of em wifout wastin enny. It jus be a gud thing them firemen isa kumin ower so she kan gib the leevins tu them. :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Abowt that runnin. I reely did tri it a few weeks ago. But after about 1 minute, I reelized that mi heart were sere a few feet behind mi and my lungs seemed to have stayed on the dorstep. It were kinda hard to keep goin wif both of em rebelling.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Abowt that runnin. I reely did tri it a few weeks ago. But after about 1 minute, I reelized that mi heart were sere a few feet behind mi and my lungs seemed to have stayed on the dorstep. It were kinda hard to keep goin wif both of em rebelling.


wel datt serpentli aint fer mi dennn

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel datt serpentli aint fer mi dennn
> 
> :thumbup:


I have noticed that the people who actually do run seem to enjoy it. I keep thinking I would like to try it, but I guess it just takes someone with more stamina than I have. So I will just stick to walking (and I don't walk fast either).


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ai finks dat peepul oo run har a beet seely cuz runneen maeks yu howt uv breff den yu karnt breeve proper ai juss lyke warkin hat a sleow pace and dat geeves yu moore breff tu saeve yu frum getteen breffluss eef yu nose wot ai meen eet az bean nown fore hold peepul tu klapse wen dey runn and dat aint no gud fer them. Enywey ai myte trie eet wen da wevva getts betterer if'n ai kann fynd mei runneen shuze


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ai finks dat peepul oo run har a beet seely cuz runneen maeks yu howt uv breff den yu karnt breeve proper ai juss lyke warkin hat a sleow pace and dat geeves yu moore breff tu saeve yu frum getteen breffluss eef yu nose wot ai meen eet az bean nown fore hold peepul tu klapse wen dey runn and dat aint no gud fer them. Enywey ai myte trie eet wen da wevva getts betterer if'n ai kann fynd mei runneen shuze


Luke att faces uv peepul whu du lottsa running .... adds years 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ai finks dat peepul oo run har a beet seely cuz runneen maeks yu howt uv breff den yu karnt breeve proper ai juss lyke warkin hat a sleow pace and dat geeves yu moore breff tu saeve yu frum getteen breffluss eef yu nose wot ai meen eet az bean nown fore hold peepul tu klapse wen dey runn and dat aint no gud fer them. Enywey ai myte trie eet wen da wevva getts betterer if'n ai kann fynd mei runneen shuze


Well, I still gonna haf tu wayte feer mi stubbed toe to heel. I spect it will take a kuple a yeers. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Luke att faces uv peepul whu du lottsa running .... adds years
> :thumbup:


If that be true, then I gess I will luck ferever yung.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:XD: One reason I refuse to move at faster than a walk - I'd hurt myself. 'N Eye do nae ha' the money to buy the right clothing store item.

October isn't the month to start!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lol ive nivver bean no aflete. Only taim ai muve farst is like utther day whin they hadd prins charlis reedin er powem bau Dylan Thomas orn radio. Broke tthe lostie speed rekord fer datt


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Lol ive nivver bean no aflete. Only taim ai muve farst is like utther day whin they hadd prins charlis reedin er powem bau Dylan Thomas orn radio. Broke tthe lostie speed rekord fer datt


Yu du meen you wer runnin to turn up the sound so yu wundnt miss enny of it, right?   :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ai juss gotted mei slowcuckker owt hand maed a beeg chikkin kassarowl, nuff fore at leest 3 daeys, eet smellz gud awlreddie


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yu du meen you wer runnin to turn up the sound so yu wundnt miss enny of it, right?   :XD:


yeah right ... nuffink more tha ai laiks ter lissen two dann chukk murdrin de classiks :mrgreen:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ai juss gotted mei slowcuckker owt hand maed a beeg chikkin kassarowl, nuff fore at leest 3 daeys, eet smellz gud awlreddie


ai jes dee frostid summ fromm chris's larst veezit ern haddit wiv mash ... yummy en bloo ergreez. Hi worse nott ermused di mornin when ai tuke heem fer wolkees en hi tchenged hiss maind koz it whirr wett ern kowul. Ai fossed heem un haddter ring mi kloves awt whin ai got bakk :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ai juss gotted mei slowcuckker owt hand maed a beeg chikkin kassarowl, nuff fore at leest 3 daeys, eet smellz gud awlreddie


OOOHH, It smelz guuud. I kin smels it aw da way ower heer!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yeah right ... nuffink more tha ai laiks ter lissen two dann chukk murdrin de classiks :mrgreen:


I don unnerstan, duz yu meen he no the bess reeder? er he no the bes speechifier?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> OOOHH, It smelz guuud. I kin smels it aw da way ower heer!


Shall us goe tu da hattik and ai weel bring eet owver and shaere eet wiv yu awl m'lady myte bring sum mash tu goe wid eet an wei kan dip sum naice krustee bred in da greaveey


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai jes dee frostid summ fromm chris's larst veezit ern haddit wiv mash ... yummy en bloo ergreez. Hi worse nott ermused di mornin when ai tuke heem fer wolkees en hi tchenged hiss maind koz it whirr wett ern kowul. Ai fossed heem un haddter ring mi kloves awt whin ai got bakk :thumbup:


pore bloo ai owpin yu gived eem sum naice tweets wen yu gotted howme an kuvvered eem wiv a blamkit, duz ee lyke a cuppa tee, ower old dorg loved tee ee heeven ad eez owen kup


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye jes got through boiling potatoes in the oven (big electric burner on the kaput list!).

Take one large ceramic casserole dish, transfer all potatoes and as much water they were "trying" to boil in, put in oven and bake/boil at 350 F until you can smell cooked potatoes.

Half of them are fork tender now/done. :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye jes got through boiling potatoes in the oven (big electric burner on the kaput list!).
> 
> Take one large ceramic casserole dish, transfer all potatoes and as much water they were "trying" to boil in, put in oven and bake/boil at 350 F until you can smell cooked potatoes.
> 
> Half of them are fork tender now/done. :thumbup:


Good idea, I never wuda thot o that. :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Shall us goe tu da hattik and ai weel bring eet owver and shaere eet wiv yu awl m'lady myte bring sum mash tu goe wid eet an wei kan dip sum naice krustee bred in da greaveey


If ai has krustee bred an gravee, I dunt nee no chikin er mash! I kin make my meel on bred n gravee. Yum yum :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I wer at the stor taday an I fink I los mi mind. I bawt babee spinich an vine ripe tomaters fer makim a salad. Wot wer I finkin of? I know I don lyke salad!! I musta bin reedin wun of those helthy eetin articles an it affected mi brain box.

I gess tomorrer I will steem the spinich (I kin eet the whole bag o spinich if it be steemed wif sum butter on it). An I gess I kin use the tomaters in samwiches. It be so irritatin when I gets theese brainstorms.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

???????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> ???????


Take your time dear...I find it a challenge...and I can stump at least one of the other three SOMETIMES. <G>


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Gosh it's gone quiet in here .....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I bin wunnerin where evbodywuz miseff.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I bin wunnerin where evbodywuz miseff.


owe halo dere, howz fings wiv yu ?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe halo dere, howz fings wiv yu ?


So-so. I bin layin aroun an bein lazy the last few days.

I've been knitting a sweater that I became more and more unhappy with. The thread was wrong for the pattern and did not have enough drape to it. Then I realized that my gauge was off an the darn thing was going to be too big. I put it aside for a couple off days and finally decided to just FROG it. I now have 1500 yards of non-pilling acrylic yarn looking for a project. I have been wanting to make a cape so if I can find a pattern that is what I will probably do with it.

Then on the extremely simple garter stitch stole I'm making, I dropped a stitch. Simple fix right? NOT! The more I corrected that darn thing, the worse it got. I don't know why but I just could not get that darn stitch fixed. Either I would miss one of the legs as I brought it back up, or I would twist it and have to try again or who knows what. I finally got it but now the threads are stretched out of shape and it just looks odd. I hope it will repair itself as the threads relax from all the manhandling, otherwise I'll fix it during blocking.

Then I was on my way home from the grocery store when a car horn tooted right beside me. It was a police car and the driver wanted to let me know that one of my brake lights was out. Oh Joy!

And that has been my exciting life lately. My knitting group meets today but I think I'm going to pass on it. I don't feel like bothering with it and I really don't want to drive until I can get my brake lite fixed tomorrow.

Thank you for letting me vent, I feel much better.

How has life been treating you?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

HAY Glennee! ware ar yu? Whin yu gonna tell us awl about yur trip??


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe misellen, you has nott bin havin er gude taim laytlee.

ai gotted sum bargin yarn frum ebay - it's Rowan, ern desidedd ter mekk er swetter fer misself. Tis bulki wull sew wont tekk lorng, butt di kullers arnt rilly veri nais - sortuv rust ern yeller. thort itd du fer mi rawn di hause wen nobuddies lukkin, butt aiv gort feddup wiv itt.

owe ann yew kann vent eni taim yer laik, m'dear :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe misellen, you has nott bin havin er gude taim laytlee.
> 
> ai gotted sum bargin yarn frum ebay - it's Rowan, ern desidedd ter mekk er swetter fer misself. Tis bulki wull sew wont tekk lorng, butt di kullers arnt rilly veri nais - sortuv rust ern yeller. thort itd du fer mi rawn di hause wen nobuddies lukkin, butt aiv gort feddup wiv itt.
> 
> owe ann yew kann vent eni taim yer laik, m'dear :thumbup:


Rust n Yeller soundz pretty tu mi. I like awl the brown tones. They seems soothin to mi. An the yeller brightens them up so they don't git dull.

I don't use much bulky yarn caws heer in Flordeeland it dont reely get cold enuff tu wear it. I has sum reel pretty rose color yarn in a light wursted to make a sweater wif. I will prolly start that this week. An I also has som sport weight in a coral color fer anover swetter (don know when I will get to that wun) I still have sum of that pretty yeller yarn from mi hat so I think I will make a scarf to go with the hat. I might make it part crochet an part knit like the hat is - but mebbe not, Doncha jus luv it when yu reely decisive? LOLOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Rust n Yeller soundz pretty tu mi. I like awl the brown tones. They seems soothin to mi. An the yeller brightens them up so they don't git dull.
> 
> I don't use much bulky yarn caws heer in Flordeeland it dont reely get cold enuff tu wear it. I has sum reel pretty rose color yarn in a light wursted to make a sweater wif. I will prolly start that this week. An I also has som sport weight in a coral color fer anover swetter (don know when I will get to that wun) I still have sum of that pretty yeller yarn from mi hat so I think I will make a scarf to go with the hat. I might make it part crochet an part knit like the hat is - but mebbe not, Doncha jus luv it when yu reely decisive? LOLOL


yupps aiz gude at cisiveness tu misellen. Prolen ease, yeller duz nort soot mi ett orl, butt eatll bi kowzi fer winter hier in der frozzen norf. Ai tinks ai lukes bes in green, but datt rose saunds very pritty.

ai did mekk upp mi miynd ter dew summore hexipuffs fer ernuvver beekippers quilt dough. Has yu seen dat wun on ravelry? Dis taim aiz duin eet inn sock yarn. Ai didd wun sooper fik ern gevv eat tu mai "third" son - chris's bes frend wu seemed ter wuns leeve att de hawse orl de taim. :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I has seen the beekeepers quilt but never thought about makin it. It luks lyke a lottsa work an I think I wud lose pashuns before I finished. I du be pretty though. 

There is a fabric version where the puffs are sewn out of cloth but I cannot remember what the little circles are called. My church group made one to raffle as a fund raiser. I made a bunch of the puffs but my hands got so sore I had to stop. I have been trying for several days now to remember what those darn little rounds were called. They could also be strung together to make a cute doll.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

those cloth puffs have made me fink uv kaind ev doll things dat whirr arawnd wen ai woz littel girl. Are dey strung tugevver on sort of elastic? They saund pretty.

de beekippers ease gude kos yer ken pikk eat up ern putt it daun as yer feal laik itt. Itts better dan soks fer duing on de gew. koz less chans uv powkin sumwun in eye, lol.

az ai finish eech puf itt fiels laik aiv dun er hole project. Ai kips em piled inna baskit inn my sitin room, sew pippul fink aim arrtistik lol.

How is clancy? Eats er bitt kold twodei, sew ivritaim ai leeves di rume ai kum bakk tu faind him sittin on MY kushion. :thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> those cloth puffs have made me fink uv kaind ev doll things dat whirr arawnd wen ai woz littel girl. Are dey strung tugevver on sort of elastic? They saund pretty.
> 
> de beekippers ease gude kos yer ken pikk eat up ern putt it daun as yer feal laik itt. Itts better dan soks fer duing on de gew. koz less chans uv powkin sumwun in eye, lol.
> 
> ...


When it gets kool, Clancy lykes tu snuggle under the kovers. If i'm in bed or on the couch wuf a lap robe, he uses his paw tu let ne no that he wants mi tu lift it up so he kan snuggle under it. He will paw at it once then stop an luk at me, if I gits the hint an lift the kover OK, if I ignore him he paws at it agin and stops an luks at me, an on, an on, an on till I notices him (or stop ignoring him) and let him under, then he awl happy.

He will also jump into my spot if I move.

Yes the dolls can be strung on cord or elastic lyke mobils. They are reel kute in a babies room. I jus wish I coud remember what they are kalled!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> When it gets kool, Clancy lykes tu snuggle under the kovers. If i'm in bed or on the couch wuf a lap robe, he uses his paw tu let ne no that he wants mi tu lift it up so he kan snuggle under it. He will paw at it once then stop an luk at me, if I gits the hint an lift the kover OK, if I ignore him he paws at it agin and stops an luks at me, an on, an on, an on till I notices him (or stop ignoring him) and let him under, then he awl happy.
> 
> He will also jump into my spot if I move.
> 
> Yes the dolls can be strung on cord or elastic lyke mobils. They are reel kute in a babies room. I jus wish I coud remember what they are kalled!


Hey, they are the ones ai member, but don't know de naim eiffer. Wont er dolly kaind ev kidd - tomboy lol

D'you know, bloo does xactly same as clanci? Heese a greyte rispekter uv naitaim sleep, un iffn hi getts unkuverd hi jes putts one paw on mi gentli tu let mi know. Ai xpects his mum tort him tu let sleepin hoomans lie (down)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

jest hadda korl frum my sunn two tel mi wot heese upp two in hiz studdys. He orlso sedd dat his frens thort ai woz reely kool .... ai arsked wai, ern hi hadd towd em bawt orl sortsa films an tv stuff hi wotches onlain. Dey arskedd heem iffn hi wotchis dem orn hees own, ern hi sedd yess - den tels mi two wotch ern wi diskusses eat. Parrentli uvver mums ownli wotch soaps lol :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I niver kud see the poynt o wachin soaps. They jus drags on an on an if life were reely like that wi wud had all komited sucide yeers ago so the Erth wud be a ded planet. (that wuda bin better than wachin soaps)

Oh by the way, I don't care for Soap Opera. LOL 
(but then, I'm not really much of a TV person either, prefer to read)


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I niver kud see the poynt o wachin soaps. They jus drags on an on an if life were reely like that wi wud had all komited sucide yeers ago so the Erth wud be a ded planet. (that wuda bin better than wachin soaps)
> 
> Oh by the way, I don't care for Soap Opera. LOL
> (but then, I'm not really much of a TV person either, prefer to read)


ai uster bea an endless reeder, butt dowunt du mutch naw. Aive bin traing ter faind aut the name uv dem dolls now, an karnt lol 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

just heard from glennie - orl wel septum bit ov fambli bovver. Maybe sheel no whot dem dolls ease korld.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> just heard from glennie - orl wel septum bit ov fambli bovver. Maybe sheel no whot dem dolls ease korld.


Oh ai nose wot dem dolls are kawled, ai haz two uv em and keap stikkin pinz in em -- Voo Doo dols ai cawl dem lol Ai djust howpin dey werk== QUIKK


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Oh ai nose wot dem dolls are kawled, ai haz two uv em and keap stikkin pinz in em -- Voo Doo dols ai cawl dem lol Ai djust howpin dey werk== QUIKK


Well Glennee,I hopes your dolls works quikk tuu if that be wat yu need. But I don think they tha same wuns wat wud luke cute in a babee rum.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai uster bea an endless reeder, butt dowunt du mutch naw. Aive bin traing ter faind aut the name uv dem dolls now, an karnt lol
> :thumbup:


I jus *found*them, Yo-Yo dolls

http://www.ehow.com/how_7718455_make-yoyo-doll-quilt.html


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Well Glennee,I hopes your dolls works quikk tuu if that be wat yu need. But I don think they tha same wuns wat wud luke cute in a babee rum.


LOL ai fink ai musta mist wot dolls yu woz torkin abowt, and beein een the mude aiem in Voo doos woz da ferst fing dat kame tu mynd lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well ai kin git mei runnin shuz orn cuz aive bean tu haz meiy feat dun tudey and dey feal lublee Ai bee velly lukky coz ai get dem dun orn da NHS


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

misellen said:


> I jus *found*them, Yo-Yo dolls
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_7718455_make-yoyo-doll-quilt.html


http://sewing.about.com/od/sewingforbabychildren/ss/yoyoclown.htm


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ooh ai luvs dem likkul dollys arent dey kute, ai wownt steek peens in dem lol


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> LOL ai fink ai musta mist wot dolls yu woz torkin abowt, and beein een the mude aiem in Voo doos woz da ferst fing dat kame tu mynd lol


They is tymes when I fink VooDoo is the onlee solution. Either that or find sumwun hu noes whar to hire a "trubble shooter".


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Well ai kin git mei runnin shuz orn cuz aive bean tu haz meiy feat dun tudey and dey feal lublee Ai bee velly lukky coz ai get dem dun orn da NHS


wat did they dun tu yur feats?

I bought a foot bath the other day but I havent used it yet. It supposed to bubble the water around my feet to make em feel good (a water massage?) Its used an I bought it frum the Salvation Army so I hopes it wurks. If not it will still be nice to jus sit an let em soak sumtimes when they be hot an tired.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> wat did they dun tu yur feats?
> 
> I bought a foot bath the other day but I havent used it yet. It supposed to bubble the water around my feet to make em feel good (a water massage?) Its used an I bought it frum the Salvation Army so I hopes it wurks. If not it will still be nice to jus sit an let em soak sumtimes when they be hot an tired.


Ello missy, ai gits mey tow nayles cutted ( dey bee so strong ai canna cutted em meiselft) then shee gits harde skeenorf wun ov mei beeg tows, ai haff a fut nyfe butt yu haz tu bee kurful wid wun uv dem, ai haz a fut baef butt havunt yuezed ett fer yeerz. ai hopin yuze ok missy xxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I be gud Glennee. Been bein lazy the las few days. I spent mos of tuday lukin fer a sweater pattern for my next sweater. I has a lot of patterns but every one I luk at I decide aginst LOL I think I hav it narrowed down to two now.

How are yu feelin. Is things lukin better tu yu or do I need to fly down to the Caribean an get you a kupple of those VooDoo Doils?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I think its time fer me to go do sum cookin. I bought sum fish an I gonna fry it an have it wif sum mash taters but dont no what other veggie.

Tawk to all later.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I be gud Glennee. Been bein lazy the las few days. I spent mos of tuday lukin fer a sweater pattern for my next sweater. I has a lot of patterns but every one I luk at I decide aginst LOL I think I hav it narrowed down to two now.
> 
> How are yu feelin. Is things lukin better tu yu or do I need to fly down to the Caribean an get you a kupple of those VooDoo Doils?


LOL -- got plentee VOOdoo dolz fanx, butt if'n yu nose of a gud hitt mann send heem tu me :XD: :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> LOL -- got plentee VOOdoo dolz fanx, butt if'n yu nose of a gud hitt mann send heem tu me :XD: :XD:


I'm luken fer mi litl secret buk will give him/her your message. :mrgreen: :XD: :twisted:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Try t' keep from being too witchy before All-Hallow's Eve. <G>


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Yes, in the pictures those are the dolls I remember. Nutthink ter dew wix de uvver sort. Akshully sum dolls laik does reel lukin bebby wuns arr er beet creepy but dese wuns are lubberly.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Yes, in the pictures those are the dolls I remember. Nutthink ter dew wix de uvver sort. Akshully sum dolls laik does reel lukin bebby wuns arr er beet creepy but dese wuns are lubberly.


I agree about them reel lukin bebee dolls. I dunt like the anatomikly korrect stuff. Whats rong wif chillern stayin inocent while they yung enuff to play wif dolls?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Yes, in the pictures those are the dolls I remember. Nutthink ter dew wix de uvver sort. Akshully sum dolls laik does reel lukin bebby wuns arr er beet creepy but dese wuns are lubberly.


OO demreel lukkin dorls iz velly kreepy-- ai bin shoppin dissmoanin and seed sum of dem Santer Klawz dorls wot wobbul abowt and saey ho ho hoe, ai dun bee laikin dem neever,finkin det wudd fryken leetle chillun


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Try t' keep from being too witchy before All-Hallow's Eve. <G>


I'm dooin my bestest kaixix


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> OO demreel lukkin dorls iz velly kreepy-- ai bin shoppin dissmoanin and seed sum of dem Santer Klawz dorls wot wobbul abowt and saey ho ho hoe, ai dun bee laikin dem neever,finkin det wudd fryken leetle chillun


Nuffinks gunner gitt mi inter tawn fer mumfs. Ai kint stand orl de crimble stuff. The onli fing dat mekks mi wonner keel mai suns iz wen dey fink eats funi ter sing winter wonderland. ai sew heytes dat song lol.

Bai de wei, ai woz sew kliver dis mawnin - got bloo awt ferrer walkie afore eat reigned ...... faund ai woz warin mi slippers harf wey on de wokk loll


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Nuffinks gunner gitt mi inter tawn fer mumfs. Ai kint stand orl de crimble stuff. The onli fing dat mekks mi wonner keel mai suns iz wen dey fink eats funi ter sing winter wonderland. ai sew heytes dat song lol.
> 
> Bai de wei, ai woz sew kliver dis mawnin - got bloo awt ferrer walkie afore eat reigned ...... faund ai woz warin mi slippers harf wey on de wokk loll


ai dint goe innthatt tawn Lostie, mei fwend tuk uss tu dat shoppe kawled The Range on da howtskerts uv taawn, ai ate gowin inntu Leicester,an voyd eet lyke da playge' well neow fansee yu gowieen howt een yer sleeperz, gud djob eet wornt reignin   aeaets poring doen ear att da mument


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Nuffinks gunner gitt mi inter tawn fer mumfs. Ai kint stand orl de crimble stuff. The onli fing dat mekks mi wonner keel mai suns iz wen dey fink eats funi ter sing winter wonderland. ai sew heytes dat song lol.
> 
> Bai de wei, ai woz sew kliver dis mawnin - got bloo awt ferrer walkie afore eat reigned ...... faund ai woz warin mi slippers harf wey on de wokk loll


So jus shuffle on an be happi! I runs owt in mi slippers haf the time. One time I went to the bank an luked down jus as I got in the dore. I were waren sum old garden shoes. Black rubber and caked wif mud. I figgered I wud jus get mor notic if I ran out so I brazend it thru. One of the clerks told me my shoes luked "comfortable". LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I gonna haf to leve the parti fer a while. I be havin vertigo and upset stomach an between them I gots to lie down and dim the lites.

Tawk tu yu later.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I gonna haf to leve the parti fer a while. I be havin vertigo and upset stomach an between them I gots to lie down and dim the lites.
> 
> Tawk tu yu later.


Oh missy dat ain't gud, bee betterer sune x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

you rest an fiel better misellen an take gude kar uv yurselff


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> you rest an fiel better misellen an take gude kar uv yurselff


Aiz juss meade 3 kaekes,soree ai canna breeng wun two da hattik butt ai canns starte da moterbyke oop, finkin eet neds peetrul an ai karnt gitted too da garridje soee aill haz tu heet dem awl tu mineselft


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Aiz juss meade 3 kaekes,soree ai canna breeng wun two da hattik butt ai canns starte da moterbyke oop, finkin eet neds peetrul an ai karnt gitted too da garridje soee aill haz tu heet dem awl tu mineselft


aill send mi footman orn hees motorbike. Its gotta sidecar for you. Such fun.

Bloos eyeballs are floating but its pouring with rain, so he's demonstrating his superb self control. Has anybody had the kind of cat that asks to go out the front door, doesn't like the weather, then asks to go out the back door, expecting something better?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> So jus shuffle on an be happi! I runs owt in mi slippers haf the time. One time I went to the bank an luked down jus as I got in the dore. I were waren sum old garden shoes. Black rubber and caked wif mud. I figgered I wud jus get mor notic if I ran out so I brazend it thru. One of the clerks told me my shoes luked "comfortable". LOL


LOL my hex got stopped by the police - they had some campaign on to check if peops had their documents. One of the officers said "Nice shoes, sir" we had to gently explain they were taking the micky

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> LOL my hex got stopped by the police - they had some campaign on to check if peops had their documents. One of the officers said "Nice shoes, sir" we had to gently explain they were taking the micky
> 
> :thumbup:


LOL, woukd love tu have seen his face he he he


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aill send mi footman orn hees motorbike. Its gotta sidecar for you. Such fun.
> 
> Bloos eyeballs are floating but its pouring with rain, so he's demonstrating his superb self control. Has anybody had the kind of cat that asks to go out the front door, doesn't like the weather, then asks to go out the back door, expecting something better?


PORE bloo has ee gort eez leggs crost anorl lol. neow bowt yore futman and iz byke n sidkarr, iz ee naice n yung n ansum, ai gittin awl hexsitted neow, aiz nivver bin fore a ryde hinna sydkarr


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> PORE bloo has ee gort eez leggs crost anorl lol. neow bowt yore futman and iz byke n sidkarr, iz ee naice n yung n ansum, ai gittin awl hexsitted neow, aiz nivver bin fore a ryde hinna sydkarr


oh aim sendin James, heeze di hansummest futemann ai has. U howuld orn inn datt saidkarr - hi dont spare di hossiz yu no 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aill send mi footman orn hees motorbike. Its gotta sidecar for you. Such fun.
> 
> Bloos eyeballs are floating but its pouring with rain, so he's demonstrating his superb self control. Has anybody had the kind of cat that asks to go out the front door, doesn't like the weather, then asks to go out the back door, expecting something better?


LOL I think my cat would if he was aware the front door existed. I never use that door and he has never been through it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh aim sendin James, heeze di hansummest futemann ai has. U howuld orn inn datt saidkarr - hi dont spare di hossiz yu no
> :thumbup:


Een more importint - Dont Drop The Kaike!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Een more importint - Dont Drop The Kaike!!


ai gotted da kaike awl sayfe inn a box, aiz soo hexsiteed tu meat Jmaymes ai opes hee gotted a huwniform hon ai luv a manneen yewniform iz yu fillin beet betterer missy


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> LOL I think my cat would if he was aware the front door existed. I never use that door and he has never been through it.


I never use my front door either, ai just calls awt from the kitchen dore if sumwun wu dusnt unnderstand dat frunt dores aint yoused in leeds. Ai kin nivver member haw dey open un lokk eiver orn di odd erkashion sumfing big hassta kum in datt way..


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai gotted da kaike awl sayfe inn a box, aiz soo hexsiteed tu meat Jmaymes ai opes hee gotted a huwniform hon ai luv a manneen yewniform iz yu fillin beet betterer missy


I feelin better. Its pretty much over, just the hangin on yuckies which will be gone affer a nites sliep. :hunf:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I never use my front door either, ai just calls awt from the kitchen dore if sumwun wu dusnt unnderstand dat frunt dores aint yoused in leeds. Ai kin nivver member haw dey open un lokk eiver orn di odd erkashion sumfing big hassta kum in datt way..


I solved the problum o peeple usin my frunt dor. I has a lot o bamboo growin in mi yard so I jus let it grow up in front of the front entrance. I kin still open the dor an use it if need be but other people has to wander aroun an hunt fer it. Now ebody unnerstands to go to the gate an if it isn't locked they kin go to the back dor.

I supos I mite be konsiderd antisoshul but sumtymes I jus dont want to be botherd by peeple. :!: :!:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I feelin better. Its pretty much over, just the hangin on yuckies which will be gone affer a nites sliep. :hunf:


Thats good, yu have a gud nites sliep x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I solved the problum o peeple usin my frunt dor. I has a lot o bamboo growin in mi yard so I jus let it grow up in front of the front entrance. I kin still open the dor an use it if need be but other people has to wander aroun an hunt fer it. Now ebody unnerstands to go to the gate an if it isn't locked they kin go to the back dor.
> 
> I supos I mite be konsiderd antisoshul but sumtymes I jus dont want to be botherd by peeple. :!: :!:


ai az a peapole in mei frunt dore so wen enyboddy nox ai spie frew eet an if'n ai dun wanna sea em ai pweetends aiz owt


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai az a peapole in mei frunt dore so wen enyboddy nox ai spie frew eet an if'n ai dun wanna sea em ai pweetends aiz owt


Thats gud to have. Mi dor has a whole window in at at head hite. If I luks thru it, they kin see me. In fact I has put a curtin over it to stop peeple frum lukin in thru it.

If ennybodi manages to find there way to it an knox, I no its a stranger, so I jus dont bover wif em. I thot about takin the steps away but I mite need to use em if I ever hav a fire so I left em there. HaHa

Folks who knows mi kno to call an let me know when they com to si me, so thats the onlee ones I kare to bother with.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Thats gud to have. Mi dor has a whole window in at at head hite. If I luks thru it, they kin see me. In fact I has put a curtin over it to stop peeple frum lukin in thru it.
> 
> If ennybodi manages to find there way to it an knox, I no its a stranger, so I jus dont bover wif em. I thot about takin the steps away but I mite need to use em if I ever hav a fire so I left em there. HaHa
> 
> Folks who knows mi kno to call an let me know when they com to si me, so thats the onlee ones I kare to bother with.


Ai nose wot yu meen missy, eet mite seam a beet rood but sumtymes wee dun wantin kumpnee do wee, mei kids and g/kieeds iz alluss welkum doh kuz ai luvs em, septin yu know who !!! and dun fink shee wud dare show her fayce


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ai nose wot yu meen missy, eet mite seam a beet rood but sumtymes wee dun wantin kumpnee do wee, mei kids and g/kieeds iz alluss welkum doh kuz ai luvs em, septin yu know who !!! and dun fink shee wud dare show her fayce


Jus keep a good strong bat handy in kase she shos up. Yu pull it back and when you swing at er twirl awl the way around. That will giv yu gud momentum to knok her hed orf her sholders. An yu has been wantin to plant sum gud fertilizer in yer garden havent yu? So tuu problems solved! :XD: :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

An sinc I dunt kno whu is reedin this mebbe yu better git the at tic reddy fer mi to kom an hide in. LOLLOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> An sinc I dunt kno whu is reedin this mebbe yu better git the at tic reddy fer mi to kom an hide in. LOLLOL


LOL sownd advice missy, juss waytin fer the ryte tyme-- fink we bofe better maek a bolt fore da at tik just een kase ai do the derty deed and pleeces kum arfter me fore merdur  :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aim towtully shokkid att di tern in konversayshun hier. Get thee ter th'attik kweek.

Is funni bawt frunt dores - ai naw foller standad liids praktiss uv nivver yousin eat. Dere's a klosed in portch built over, so iffn ai needs ter luke, ai kun jes hopen de beeg originul wooden dore wiv de pritty leaded glars een it.

Mi kitchen dore woz keekid in wen sum bugglars kem ern gott mi keeys ter steel mi karr. Nai ai havvs er beeg strong wun wiv er beet eb thik frostid glars een it anna beeg bowult fing sew ai ken peek aut ern arsk whi ease if nessesary. Korse Bloo jes wantster likkem orl owver buttan enfusiastic largish dogg ease handi ...

Wuns snuk up mi steres tu landing winder witch ease rait owver keetchin dor, ern chukked bucket of worter awt over person berneaf. Long story, but dint bovver mi erginnn loll


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aim towtully shokkid att di tern in konversayshun hier. Get thee ter th'attik kweek.
> 
> Is funni bawt frunt dores - ai naw foller standad liids praktiss uv nivver yousin eat. Dere's a klosed in portch built over, so iffn ai needs ter luke, ai kun jes hopen de beeg originul wooden dore wiv de pritty leaded glars een it.
> 
> ...


Dat maed mei larf bowt yu chukkin warter owt da weendow, bett dat serpwized em LOL--- Missy and mei haz gotted a gud plan gowing bowt a surtin sumwun he he


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Dat maed mei larf bowt yu chukkin warter owt da weendow, bett dat serpwized em LOL--- Missy and mei haz gotted a gud plan gowing bowt a surtin sumwun he he


Do you remember "Tales of the unexpected"? Invite em raound for a Sunday roast ..... make it a leg of lamb ...

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Do you remember "Tales of the unexpected"? Invite em raound for a Sunday roast ..... make it a leg of lamb ...
> 
> :thumbup:


hmm-- noe ai dun remeber dat, wot duz wee du wid da legg uv lam, doo tel


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye ha' two sets o' fireplace pokers....'n wouldn't two or more sets of frozen ribs (either/or beef 'n pork) do?

Eye make a tasty barbecue sauce.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye ha' two sets o' fireplace pokers....'n wouldn't two or more sets of frozen ribs (either/or beef 'n pork) do?
> 
> Eye make a tasty barbecue sauce.


Okay heet up fyrepokerz stikk em inn da highs and a gud thwack orn da head wid a frozen lamb joynt, dat shud du da twik


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye ha' two sets o' fireplace pokers....'n wouldn't two or more sets of frozen ribs (either/or beef 'n pork) do?
> 
> Eye make a tasty barbecue sauce.


summat frozen hard, with a bone inside, will do it. Then defrost and cook quickly. When the plice arrive, say eats er shame ter weyste de gude fude, en is dey hungree...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

now den glennie, iffn youse laik er mann een uniformm, wenn we gits awt de attik, aisle tekk you ter Harvey Nichols in Leedstown. Dey have a mann een er topp hatt ern livery ter owpin de dore fer you. Make shoor you wear sumfing reveeling ter show orf yer tattoos :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

oo mei gunniss ai canna wayte fore dat, aill haffa ware a minnie skert cuz me tats on mei(whisper) b*m, neow aiz hadd mei feets dun ai kann ware eye=eels, and insted uv warin an att ai cann ware mei fornicater wiv fevvers orn eet. d'ya finks dey'' lerruz een


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo mei gunniss ai canna wayte fore dat, aill haffa ware a minnie skert cuz me tats on mei(whisper) b*m, neow aiz hadd mei feets dun ai kann ware eye=eels, and insted uv warin an att ai cann ware mei fornicater wiv fevvers orn eet. d'ya finks dey'' lerruz een


glennie, wiv yer wott orn yer hedd? check er dikshunnery fast ..... yike mi hair iz kurlin ivven more, eetly dispear inter mi hedd wiv yore spelin......

:shock:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> glennie, wiv yer wott orn yer hedd? check er dikshunnery fast ..... yike mi hair iz kurlin ivven more, eetly dispear inter mi hedd wiv yore spelin......
> 
> :shock:


lol yu nose zackerlee wott ai meenz,   enywaze ai dun ned dikshunree ai kannspel wiowt wun


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> glennie, wiv yer wott orn yer hedd? check er dikshunnery fast ..... yike mi hair iz kurlin ivven more, eetly dispear inter mi hedd wiv yore spelin......
> 
> :shock:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Ae yu shur she dint meen zackly wat she sed? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie, mebbe so yu shud kiep a burner and a pas o oil up on that lsndin, jus in kase. hehe

I fink my sik streek yestday has brawt out the vilent side o mi nature. I gonna hafta take sum be nice pills.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Ae yu shur she dint meen zackly wat she sed? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


IT IS A FASCINATER, I hope - kos datts wot di royalls wear ....


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

It's getting deep in here...Eye think I'll curl up with a Mystery and let y'all have your pre-All Hallows Eve hi-jinks out. Not offended. <G> Just not feeling peppy 'cause Eye dun came down wi' a pre-November cold.

Keep your prayers 'n fingers crossed th' this be the only one I go through 'fore 2014!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Ae yu shur she dint meen zackly wat she sed? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


   LOL :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> IT IS A FASCINATER, I hope - kos datts wot di royalls wear ....


LOL well ai kidnt spell dat ai aint haz edifatidd az yu m'laydee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

though kum ter fink ev eat, glennie prolly did sey de rite fing .... dem royalls :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> It's getting deep in here...Eye think I'll curl up with a Mystery and let y'all have your pre-All Hallows Eve hi-jinks out. Not offended. <G> Just not feeling peppy 'cause Eye dun came down wi' a pre-November cold.
> 
> Keep your prayers 'n fingers crossed th' this be the only one I go through 'fore 2014!


Fingers crossed kaixxix yu keep warm and drink plenty lemon djiuse n hunny, x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> It's getting deep in here...Eye think I'll curl up with a Mystery and let y'all have your pre-All Hallows Eve hi-jinks out. Not offended. <G> Just not feeling peppy 'cause Eye dun came down wi' a pre-November cold.
> 
> Keep your prayers 'n fingers crossed th' this be the only one I go through 'fore 2014!


 tekk care kaixxie, enn hope it goes away ... vitamin C and zinc is supposed to be good stuff ....


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye h' made up 2 (20 oz) mugs of herbal tea. One laced wi' Honey 'n sweetener. Eye believe one has orange peel...so C is present.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye h' made up 2 (20 oz) mugs of herbal tea. One laced wi' Honey 'n sweetener. Eye believe one has orange peel...so C is present.


sound good ter me

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> It's getting deep in here...Eye think I'll curl up with a Mystery and let y'all have your pre-All Hallows Eve hi-jinks out. Not offended. <G> Just not feeling peppy 'cause Eye dun came down wi' a pre-November cold.
> 
> Keep your prayers 'n fingers crossed th' this be the only one I go through 'fore 2014!


I howps yu has had yur Flu shot!!! :!:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> IT IS A FASCINATER, I hope - kos datts wot di royalls wear ....


That mite bbe wat yu posh peepl ware ---but---??? :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> though kum ter fink ev eat, glennie prolly did sey de rite fing .... dem royalls :thumbup:


Im shur you herd bout Hariis antiks in Vegas. - - - I du laiks that Harrii :-D :-D :lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Im shur you herd bout Hariis antiks in Vegas. - - - I du laiks that Harrii :-D :-D :lol:


oo ai lykes yung Harri, hee nose ow tu hindjoye izsell,


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> That mite bbe wat yu posh peepl ware ---but---??? :XD:


well high porsh dats wy ai warez da fasinaeter   :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> well high porsh dats wy ai warez da fasinaeter   :XD:


I hasnt never wore one o dose. I figgers I is fasinatin enuff wifout it. Either that or I mite skare yung chillern and puppy dawgs. LOL

They be kinder cute but even in my younger and bolder days I don't think I wuda had the nerve to ware wun.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I hasnt never wore one o dose. I figgers I is fasinatin enuff wifout it. Either that or I mite skare yung chillern and puppy dawgs. LOL
> 
> They be kinder cute but even in my younger and bolder days I don't think I wuda had the nerve to ware wun.


ai fink dey cute but haff tu be weared bye da ryte sorta wimmin= ai wudnt wear wun evver, fink Lostie wud luk naice en wun kuz she bee yung laydee, BUT yu an mei kud wear wun on da moterbyke


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Harris gude funn, norti butt er nice boy. ai laiks hees bruvver tu ...

as for werring wun uv dem tings aid fiel stoopid. part frum woolly ats een winterr, orra beeg stror att een sumer ai dunt laik em. Hadda reef ev flares fer mi air winna gort maried - medd eat missen - whait flours ern grin leeves. Ern mai air woz az lorng ez ai kood ivver get eet - jes pas mi showlders ern sorta ringlettie.

when jett daid, gott mr hex tu deeg er whole een di gadden for err. chris had beeg egzam dat dey un fortyunately dint nowtis she woz follin owver afore di hegzam ... sew we woz orl reddi ferrer desent send orf whin hi got home (she was 17, un dint suffer - wun dey ok, nex mornin folling erbawt - twoz breyn tumer) enniwei ai medd mr hex klaim up intter hold hattik ter find mi wedin reeth ern it went in de greive wivver er . Sad butt kinda nais.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Harris gude funn, norti butt er nice boy. ai laiks hees bruvver tu ...
> 
> as for werring wun uv dem tings aid fiel stoopid. part frum woolly ats een winterr, orra beeg stror att een sumer ai dunt laik em. Hadda reef ev flares fer mi air winna gort maried - medd eat missen - whait flours ern grin leeves. Ern mai air woz az lorng ez ai kood ivver get eet - jes pas mi showlders ern sorta ringlettie.
> 
> when jett daid, gott mr hex tu deeg er whole een di gadden for err. chris had beeg egzam dat dey un fortyunately dint nowtis she woz follin owver afore di hegzam ... sew we woz orl reddi ferrer desent send orf whin hi got home (she was 17, un dint suffer - wun dey ok, nex mornin folling erbawt - twoz breyn tumer) enniwei ai medd mr hex klaim up intter hold hattik ter find mi wedin reeth ern it went in de greive wivver er . Sad butt kinda nais.


Aw bet you made a luvlee bwide, and yore storee bowt jett is verry sad butt az yu sed --naise


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Aw bet you made a luvlee bwide, and yore storee bowt jett is verry sad butt az yu sed --naise


 oooh glennie wennie youse sutch er flaterer.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai fink dey cute but haff tu be weared bye da ryte sorta wimmin= ai wudnt wear wun evver, fink Lostie wud luk naice en wun kuz she bee yung laydee, BUT yu an mei kud wear wun on da moterbyke


Oh tha be a fine idee. Wi kid ware a fascinationer sted o helmets!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Aw bet you made a luvlee bwide, and yore storee bowt jett is verry sad butt az yu sed --naise


Ditto to that. Brings a tear and a smile both at the sayme time.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gots to go naou. I jus pikd up a noo mistry shop. They is payin a bonus fer this un if I kin finish it terdai.

Tawk later.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oooh glennie wennie youse sutch er flaterer.


wellai meaned eet, awl dem lubly reenglitts and floewers een your hare-- aiz just watched 10 klock nooze, blinkin Britiseesh gass are maeking a gud killin greedy so an so's Ai changed to E'ON a few yeers ago butt ai bettin dey jump orn thr waggun


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wellai meaned eet, awl dem lubly reenglitts and floewers een your hare-- aiz just watched 10 klock nooze, blinkin Britiseesh gass are maeking a gud killin greedy so an so's Ai changed to E'ON a few yeers ago butt ai bettin dey jump orn thr waggun


If one goes up, they all go up. At least that's how it works over here. Same with electricity. :thumbdown:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> I howps yu has had yur Flu shot!!! :!:


Mum says that I have to get over this before she'll pay for the flu shot. No use giving me a double-whammy to fight. :shock:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Mum says that I have to get over this before she'll pay for the flu shot. No use giving me a double-whammy to fight. :shock:


I don't think they will even give you the Flu shot if you have a cold. At least they always make sure I don't have one every year before I get the shot.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> If one goes up, they all go up. At least that's how it works over here. Same with electricity. :thumbdown:


I agree with you missy, soon we'll be choosing whether to 'eat'' or'heat' and weel sit bye candul lyte with blamkits wownd us--- kwik get the violins out


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I agree with you missy, soon we'll be choosing whether to 'eat'' or'heat' and weel sit bye candul lyte with blamkits wownd us--- kwik get the violins out


wot is mos noyin ease whin dey tels yer ter shopp raund when one lot putts dere prizes upp --- den di pore pippul whu tchenihe faind de nyu wund put dere priciz up tuu.No iffn orl de Kpeople kud harnes up tu er generater, at leese sum uv us kood keep worm..


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Dey offer flu shots tu peepul over 60 and peepul wiv sertin long-term condishuns here. Dat is free orn nhs. Uvers can pay pharmacist, but aiv nivver bovvered. Yitt.

Duz eniwun know much bawt de shingles jab? Here dey is offrin it it aniwun aged 70 - 79 at de mowment, but I cant git me hed rawn eat. I fort yer gott shingles iffn yer had had chikkin pox, ern dee vairus lay dormunt, den popedd up leyter iffn yore unffortunate. Ai had eat een mi eer on a mini breik tu rome formy hex's 50th. Haw kin er shingles jab help iffn eets dere orlredi?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wot is mos noyin ease whin dey tels yer ter shopp raund when one lot putts dere prizes upp --- den di pore pippul whu tchenihe faind de nyu wund put dere priciz up tuu.No iffn orl de Kpeople kud harnes up tu er generater, at leese sum uv us kood keep worm..


aiz juss gladd ai gott mei wud berner and a wud yard across da rowd wot ketts yu go ant git orf cutts, dems sum reely gud beeg chumks anorl, ai be lyke a gypsy wen ai go wiv a pushchare and sak  ai yuesuallee taek da lads a beeg bagg uv crisps cos ai dun lyke taekin enyfink fore nuffink. Ai haz a Raburn wot heats da water and centrul eating butt ai onlee have it orn wen ai do kukking and eating kums on twyce a dey


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Dey offer flu shots tu peepul over 60 and peepul wiv sertin long-term condishuns here. Dat is free orn nhs. Uvers can pay pharmacist, but aiv nivver bovvered. Yitt.
> 
> Duz eniwun know much bawt de shingles jab? Here dey is offrin it it aniwun aged 70 - 79 at de mowment, but I cant git me hed rawn eat. I fort yer gott shingles iffn yer had had chikkin pox, ern dee vairus lay dormunt, den popedd up leyter iffn yore unffortunate. Ai had eat een mi eer on a mini breik tu rome formy hex's 50th. Haw kin er shingles jab help iffn eets dere orlredi?


aiz had mei flu jab Lostie and fink yu shud sea bowt gittin wun, yu wud bee hentitled tu a frea wun ai fink, and eet duz werk, peeps say they have a cowld wen deyve had da jab and dats sillee, eet serpently aint flu wot dey gotted, ai nevver haz eny affikts arfter myne, soe yu go fore it :thumbup: xx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aiz had mei flu jab Lostie and fink yu shud sea bowt gittin wun, yu wud bee hentitled tu a frea wun ai fink, and eet duz werk, peeps say they have a cowld wen deyve had da jab and dats sillee, eet serpently aint flu wot dey gotted, ai nevver haz eny affikts arfter myne, soe yu go fore it :thumbup: xx


downt nose bowt shingles jab, eet iz a virus from cheekin pox and aive herd eef yu go neer a chyld wiv chikpox wen youze olde yu could gett dem shimgulz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Aise jes looked upp der shingles jab and aint konvinnside erbawt eet. Time will see. 

Lol bowt yu en yer wood. Haf yu nowtissed haw do hadverts orn hier foller yer erawnd? Lass week me en misellen got wun ofrin ter help wiv eenglis gramma. Naw ai gots wun offrin delibberies erve cheep wood lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Aise jes looked upp der shingles jab and aint konvinnside erbawt eet. Time will see.
> 
> Lol bowt yu en yer wood. Haf yu nowtissed haw do hadverts orn hier foller yer erawnd? Lass week me en misellen got wun ofrin ter help wiv eenglis gramma. Naw ai gots wun offrin delibberies erve cheep wood lol


LOL yes have noteesed the ads come up abouwt fings wee tork abowt, aint sawn the eenglis gramma, butt ai woz lukking at hangbags da ovver dai on Hamazun and lo hand beeold their woz ad fore handbaggs


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> LOL yes have noteesed the ads come up abouwt fings wee tork abowt, aint sawn the eenglis gramma, butt ai woz lukking at hangbags da ovver dai on Hamazun and lo hand beeold their woz ad fore handbaggs


ai juss gotted wun fer rydin boots lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai juss gotted wun fer rydin boots lol


I jes gotted wun fer Leeds Trinity University. Obbveeussli fink aise gude nuff ter ply fer eeenglis dergree lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I jes gotted wun fer Leeds Trinity University. Obbveeussli fink aise gude nuff ter ply fer eeenglis dergree lol


LOL ai finks yu shud hap plye wiv yu spoekin such gud heengleesh, yu kud gitt ha degrea den teech uvverz


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aiz had mei flu jab Lostie and fink yu shud sea bowt gittin wun, yu wud bee hentitled tu a frea wun ai fink, and eet duz werk, peeps say they have a cowld wen deyve had da jab and dats sillee, eet serpently aint flu wot dey gotted, ai nevver haz eny affikts arfter myne, soe yu go fore it :thumbup: xx


She be rite Lostie. It be very portent that yu gits that flu shot. 
Sick as yu has bin, the flu kud kill yu! :thumbdown:

I has had one ever yeer sinc 1989. I uster get flu ever yeer an havent had it sinc I started gettin the shot.

When I wirked for the Police Dept. they gived it to us ever yeer. Now I gits it from the Veterans Administration (VA) Hospital.

Glennee is also rite that yu wud prolly kwalify for the free shot. (After awl, its cheeper to give yu the shot than to take kare of yu wif the flu)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> downt nose bowt shingles jab, eet iz a virus from cheekin pox and aive herd eef yu go neer a chyld wiv chikpox wen youze olde yu could gett dem shimgulz


I bin thinkin bout the shingles shot too. My Mum had shingels and it were reel painful. (An I don fink she had been neer enny chilren at awl fer kwite a long tyme befor she got them) They take a looog tyme to go away once u git them.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Aise jes looked upp der shingles jab and aint konvinnside erbawt eet. Time will see.
> 
> Lol bowt yu en yer wood. Haf yu nowtissed haw do hadverts orn hier foller yer erawnd? Lass week me en misellen got wun ofrin ter help wiv eenglis gramma. Naw ai gots wun offrin delibberies erve cheep wood lol


I just installed an ad-blocker a day or so ago. Now everywhere the ads used to be is just a blank space. Believe it or not, I kind of miss the ads. It had got to be fun to see what they would come up with based on where I had been and what I typed. LOL :lol: Wont it be silly if I disable the ad-blocker because I miss the ads?   :?:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I bin thinkin bout the shingles shot too. My Mum had shingels and it were reel painful. (An I don fink she had been neer enny chilren at awl fer kwite a long tyme befor she got them) They take a looog tyme to go away once u git them.


Yes missy dem shingles am veree paynful soe aive herd, Wee must get bossy and send m'laydee Lostie fore a flu shot,kum orn Lostie arsk da doc ore nersie nex tyme yu sea dem  :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Yes missy dem shingles am veree paynful soe aive herd, Wee must get bossy and send m'laydee Lostie fore a flu shot,kum orn Lostie arsk da doc ore nersie nex tyme yu sea dem  :thumbup:


An that flu shot don't hert. An it don't make yu sick. The mos I ever got was a wee kase of sniffuls an wernt even sure that were kawsed frum the shot, it kud haf been somthin in the air that tickled mi nose.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe boyy youse lort ease sew bossi bawt flu shotts ... nursie dew sew haill een kwaire......

ai gotts ad blokker ivvriwear cept on hier, koz ai finks eets sew klivver :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> LOL ai finks yu shud hap plye wiv yu spoekin such gud heengleesh, yu kud gitt ha degrea den teech uvverz


shhh I hass gotten wun and did done doo datt.

Now dey ease arskin miiffn ai wonts ter bikkum er plumber een 2014 lol :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> shhh I hass gotten wun and did done doo datt.
> 
> Now dey ease arskin miiffn ai wonts ter bikkum er plumber een 2014 lol :thumbup:


well wee kan tell yu gotta degree kiz yu spell soe well  ai finks yu shud goe fer da plummer, den if'n wee get busted pypes een da weenter yo kan reepair dem lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

yu rilli don't wont ter hafter reelai orn mi fer datt glennie.
lol, dew memeber dat rilli badd weenter we hadd 3 or 4 yeers ergo wen de kuntri praktikally klosd daun? Wun nait ai woz kleening mi teef ern nowtised de worter werent gewin dawn veri wel. ai saidid ter wuri bawt eat in monnin, ter faind eat whirr frozzen paip autside. know wukkmen kood gerrout korze erve di heels ern ais. mi fren kemm raund, ern wi boyled kekkels ern pots ern panns uv wotter. Shi poredd em daun de paip, woblin orn er lader. fainelli shi lorst peshuns ern wakked eat wiv a gardden brush ... lol, datt didd de trikk. foretyunettli ai has an hopen fair iffn nidded, ern pleni uv wude, butt tuke summ taim ter worm de ause upp ....

by wey, de paip whirrnt dammidged er torl lol :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> shhh I hass gotten wun and did done doo datt.
> 
> Now dey ease arskin miiffn ai wonts ter bikkum er plumber een 2014 lol :thumbup:


Gow fer it! Plummerz makes moar munee!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yu rilli don't wont ter hafter reelai orn mi fer datt glennie.
> lol, dew memeber dat rilli badd weenter we hadd 3 or 4 yeers ergo wen de kuntri praktikally klosd daun? Wun nait ai woz kleening mi teef ern nowtised de worter werent gewin dawn veri wel. ai saidid ter wuri bawt eat in monnin, ter faind eat whirr frozzen paip autside. know wukkmen kood gerrout korze erve di heels ern ais. mi fren kemm raund, ern wi boyled kekkels ern pots ern panns uv wotter. Shi poredd em daun de paip, woblin orn er lader. fainelli shi lorst peshuns ern wakked eat wiv a gardden brush ... lol, datt didd de trikk. foretyunettli ai has an hopen fair iffn nidded, ern pleni uv wude, butt tuke summ taim ter worm de ause upp ....
> 
> by wey, de paip whirrnt dammidged er torl lol :thumbup:


Yu wuz luky ta pype dint bust.
I has a well an wen it gonna be a freeze, I has tu turn orf the pump and drain the pipes to kiep em frum bustin. I has had them bust sew miny tymes that I am naou a hexperc at fixin water pipes. One tyme it actully cracked the pump housin and I had tu buy a hole new pump! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: That was wub I lernt to turn it orf an drain the water out to relieve the pressurr.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

oh my gunness yu two haz hadd sum hexsitemunt wiv yore frozzen pypes, ai owpes wee dun gett badd weenter diss yeer


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Knock on wood that I've never had to worry 'bout messed up water pipes in this current residence. Had the pipes freeze...but leaving the water lever (tub) completely on for about 12 or so hours and the tub became functional again...and I'd been running the tub at fast drip before problem. Only my side of the apartment freezes because I don't have neighboring apartment buildings shielding me from winter wind.

I consider freezing pipes but no bursting a VERY good turn of event. Will have to look at channel 8 (equivalent) for weekly estimate of when drip time is to be done.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Knock on wood that I've never had to worry 'bout messed up water pipes in this current residence. Had the pipes freeze...but leaving the water lever (tub) completely on for about 12 or so hours and the tub became functional again...and I'd been running the tub at fast drip before problem. Only my side of the apartment freezes because I don't have neighboring apartment buildings shielding me from winter wind.
> 
> I consider freezing pipes but no bursting a VERY good turn of event. Will have to look at channel 8 (equivalent) for weekly estimate of when drip time is to be done.


Luckily, I don;t have to worry about indoor pipes freezing. It doesn't get that cold here. I have to protect the outdoor ones such as from the pump to the tank, and then the pipe that the garden hose attaches to. I keep promising myself that I will build a shed over the pump/tank area but never get around to it. It is just easier to turn it off and drain it, and I am inherently lazy. Ha Ha ;-)


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

same here wiv no wurrees bawt inside paips, arn mi hause is insulated, cavity sealed, dubble glaized to the nth degree. Tis dis wun autsaid wun datt did it. Az youshull wi ar nort pripeairred for hextreems uv temps koz wi downt havvem orfen. That winter wox er sooper shokker dough ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I now wat yu mene. If you hav hard freezes ever yeer, u expect em and prepayr. Its win they onee koms wunc in a wyle tat they kaws trubbel.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

can't member how bad datt larse wun woz, butt di kuntree didd hofishully klose dawn .... datt wos winterr afor ai got bloo en hi hadd bin kept awtsaid thru de hole time ...

parrentli, eat woz orlmowst az badd as un een urli 60s. ai kin memberr bildin ern igloo een garden wiv mi bruvver. wi lined eat wiv comics ern itt larstid fer edgis. Kos uv mi urli yiers in malayaland I addnt seen snow, onli in pkkchers. ai fort de hauses wood bi bilt onn stilts like dere, two keep awter snow ... lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

right misellen, what's the answer to 8 times eight :mrgreen:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> right misellen, what's the answer to 8 times eight :mrgreen:


8x2 is 16x2 is 32x2 is 64 or

4x8 is 32 x 2 is 64 or

5x8 is 40 plus 3x8 is 24 = 64 or

don't ask me, I have a sore finger.

LOL

believe me, no teacher I ever had would have accepted this. I always had to have two scratch sheets. One to hand in showing my "work" and one that I didn't let the teacher see which was my real work!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> 8x2 is 16x2 is 32x2 is 64 or
> 
> 4x8 is 32 x 2 is 64 or
> 
> ...


erm pleeze telling mee wy wee torkin bowt numbers, aiz a duffer wiv dem alluss haz bean, butt ai nose eef ai gits da rong chandge een mei munny


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> erm pleeze telling mee wy wee torkin bowt numbers, aiz a duffer wiv dem alluss haz bean, butt ai nose eef ai gits da rong chandge een mei munny


datt's de ownli fing wurf knowing ... but reedeeng iz er handi wunn
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

as fer sums, misellen, ai wozza beeg kallerie cownter an weight kalkulaterr whin yunger (I was beeg girl). Here, kos we do stones en paunds, nott jes pawnds, hai woz ded gude att weight conversions lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> datt's de ownli fing wurf knowing ... but reedeeng iz er handi wunn
> :thumbup:


o ai cann reed ai woz toppuv clarse att heegleesh, buttfrayde summs dinna hintrest mei, nivver kud git mei hedd wownd fwakshuns and algibralets, butt ai aint dun two badd gotted this farr wivowt it


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> o ai cann reed ai woz toppuv clarse att heegleesh, buttfrayde summs dinna hintrest mei, nivver kud git mei hedd wownd fwakshuns and algibralets, butt ai aint dun two badd gotted this farr wivowt it


I'm nilly havin ern hakksident hier ..... ai fink dem ad peepull are sew klevver an funi. Wun menshun ev kalleries an aim offered er gastrik bypass lol

:-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

shall ai ripli tu de gastric bypass peepul? Bett deyd gibb me wun - no effiks ann sweendlerz :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I'm nilly havin ern hakksident hier ..... ai fink dem ad peepull are sew klevver an funi. Wun menshun ev kalleries an aim offered er gastrik bypass lol
> 
> :-D


Ho Ho Ho, Naou yu kno yu reelly needd thatt doncha? :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Wall I gess U missd mos of the fun tday. I had to do a whole bunch-a-lot of mistry shops. I dun had fever and ached awl ower frum Wensday aftnoon thru yestday an had tu put orf awl mi work. So tuday, I hadda du it awl. I be tired tonite!

I gess I will get tu tawk tu evbody tumoro.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'm taking it easy...delivered the church paper I'm supposed to - but am not going to spread what I have to do the rounds o' the church by being present on Sunday. Better Eye rest than not be able to sing alto comfortably.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'm taking it easy...delivered the church paper I'm supposed to - but am not going to spread what I have to do the rounds o' the church by being present on Sunday. Better Eye rest than not be able to sing alto comfortably.


I used to sing in the church choir. Believe it or not, I sang tenor. I could not reach as high as the sopranos or as low as the alto. One day I discovered that I could sing the tenor part comfortably. It worked out well because we only had one male tenor in the choir. He would stand directly behind me and we sang the part together. He told me one day that he was so happy when he realized I was singing tenor, because it had been so much pressure on him, being the only one. Together we made an actual tenor section. That all stopped when I had a tumor removed that had attached to my larynx. No more singing - period after that, the larynx was damaged and I was lucky to be able to talk. Not enough voice control to try singing anymore though. LOL


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Right now 1st Tenor is easily within my lowest range. I have been the only "Tenor" when we were trying for 4 part balance. Had quite a few altos turn around in surprise to not see a true male singing!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Singin tenor sounds great ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Singin tenor sounds great ...


Yu wunna lyke tu ear mei sing eets tellibull eevun mei cat wunns aweiy


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Yu wunna lyke tu ear mei sing eets tellibull eevun mei cat wunns aweiy


lol, sew yu whirr de kidd at skool tole to mime de wurds, butt nott meker saun?

:-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nawse youse lot wil sey tole yer sew. ai hadda rilli badd nait wiv weikin up chokin ern coffin kos mi innards seem two be wontin ter deefy gravvity.. DEN een di monnin ai jes dredded gitin awter bed korse evri bitt urve mi woz hirrtin - eccsept mi teef lol. Een di end bloo wozzer beet desperando an ai noos datt ai hadda gow downsteirs ter git er peynkeeler. I looked at mi piller an sheets ern dey luked laik aid bin koffin up blude, but den ai membered ai woz dreenkin blak berry jooce las fing. Sew nau ai fink ai rigrett de flu jab butt di nurse sedd lotta rotavirus around ...

Dey hav sided to tekk mi blude preshu evri dey (, it's allers low roll eyes, whimper it's low, it's genetic) Sew sitin dawn eet woz 92/60 - kinda avridge fer mi, ern stanin urp woz 81/ 56. 

Aiv gon ern googled the puke rush dough kos etas bin gewin orn ferrer leetle beat. Yikes looks like coffe grawnds sew kude bi bludd. Butt ainter lott ...... aiz dreenkin water tu keep hydrated. ern feel laike poo. Sum taims ease yousful ter leeve nekks ter yerr hex ... know matter wots gorn rong atween us, wi due helpps each uvver iff nided kos we share seim chillun .....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol, sew yu whirr de kidd at skool tole to mime de wurds, butt nott meker saun?
> 
> :-D


yu gottit Lostie lol x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nawse youse lot wil sey tole yer sew. ai hadda rilli badd nait wiv weikin up chokin ern coffin kos mi innards seem two be wontin ter deefy gravvity.. DEN een di monnin ai jes dredded gitin awter bed korse evri bitt urve mi woz hirrtin - eccsept mi teef lol. Een di end bloo wozzer beet desperando an ai noos datt ai hadda gow downsteirs ter git er peynkeeler. I looked at mi piller an sheets ern dey luked laik aid bin koffin up blude, but den ai membered ai woz dreenkin blak berry jooce las fing. Sew nau ai fink ai rigrett de flu jab butt di nurse sedd lotta rotavirus around ...
> 
> Dey hav sided to tekk mi blude preshu evri dey (, it's allers low roll eyes, whimper it's low, it's genetic) Sew sitin dawn eet woz 92/60 - kinda avridge fer mi, ern stanin urp woz 81/ 56.
> 
> Aiv gon ern googled the puke rush dough kos etas bin gewin orn ferrer leetle beat. Yikes looks like coffe grawnds sew kude bi bludd. Butt ainter lott ...... aiz dreenkin water tu keep hydrated. ern feel laike poo. Sum taims ease yousful ter leeve nekks ter yerr hex ... know matter wots gorn rong atween us, wi due helpps each uvver iff nided kos we share seim chillun .....


ooo blymy m'laydee, dunt tell uss summat else tu wurry yu and uss,ai oping yu fillin a beet betterer by neow, ai gladds mr hex lleevez close bye so's eef yu fillin reel badd ee kan help owt


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nawse youse lot wil sey tole yer sew. ai hadda rilli badd nait wiv weikin up chokin ern coffin kos mi innards seem two be wontin ter deefy gravvity.. DEN een di monnin ai jes dredded gitin awter bed korse evri bitt urve mi woz hirrtin - eccsept mi teef lol. Een di end bloo wozzer beet desperando an ai noos datt ai hadda gow downsteirs ter git er peynkeeler. I looked at mi piller an sheets ern dey luked laik aid bin koffin up blude, but den ai membered ai woz dreenkin blak berry jooce las fing. Sew nau ai fink ai rigrett de flu jab butt di nurse sedd lotta rotavirus around ...
> 
> Dey hav sided to tekk mi blude preshu evri dey (, it's allers low roll eyes, whimper it's low, it's genetic) Sew sitin dawn eet woz 92/60 - kinda avridge fer mi, ern stanin urp woz 81/ 56.
> 
> Aiv gon ern googled the puke rush dough kos etas bin gewin orn ferrer leetle beat. Yikes looks like coffe grawnds sew kude bi bludd. Butt ainter lott ...... aiz dreenkin water tu keep hydrated. ern feel laike poo. Sum taims ease yousful ter leeve nekks ter yerr hex ... know matter wots gorn rong atween us, wi due helpps each uvver iff nided kos we share seim chillun .....


Has yu tawked to the nuss bou this? It dont sownd gud tu mi and it seems too much to be jus frum the flu jab. Is it still goin on? If so I tink yu shud call the doctor or nurse abowt it! This dont sown good tu mi :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Has yu tawked to the nuss bou this? It dont sownd gud tu mi and it seems too much to be jus frum the flu jab. Is it still goin on? If so I tink yu shud call the doctor or nurse abowt it! This dont sown good tu mi :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


ai dint fink eets flu jab eever yu shud kawl da nuss eef'n eet noe betterer


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

loll, ai dint ave di flu jab, but whin ai wowk urp orl sore ai fort oh dear ........

tis setlin naw ern ai ease dreenkin az mutch wotter az ai kin. Eets bit laik di prollens ai hadd in kornwall land and after - dey went erwey. Aise gott mi dore lokked ern tekken kee awt sew nixt dore kin git een in mergensi ...... dere bedrume is nex tu mine, ern ail leeve de winderr er beat hopen iffn it gits badd .... ern ai has mi mobbile wiv mi ollers een keis erve 999. 2 very very good NHS university hospikklas close bai. Uvv korse di fanssi praivett wun they sent mi two fer mi sirgerri dunt doo A&E.

Lol ai has a learn how to sing advert on me page fer you glennie xxxx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> loll, ai dint ave di flu jab, but whin ai wowk urp orl sore ai fort oh dear ........
> 
> tis setlin naw ern ai ease dreenkin az mutch wotter az ai kin. Eets bit laik di prollens ai hadd in kornwall land and after - dey went erwey. Aise gott mi dore lokked ern tekken kee awt sew nixt dore kin git een in mergensi ...... dere bedrume is nex tu mine, ern ail leeve de winderr er beat hopen iffn it gits badd .... ern ai has mi mobbile wiv mi ollers een keis erve 999. 2 very very good NHS university hospikklas close bai. Uvv korse di fanssi praivett wun they sent mi two fer mi sirgerri dunt doo A&E.
> 
> Lol ai has a learn how to sing advert on me page fer you glennie xxxx


neow yu gotted mei gessing whot hadvert yu torkin bowt pleeze


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I theenk I gonna hafta take mi adblocker orf. I misses em. hudda thunk I wud akshuly start missin adverts!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I theenk I gonna hafta take mi adblocker orf. I misses em. hudda thunk I wud akshuly start missin adverts!


Gett em bak orn missy, they maeke us larf, ai juss had wun fer rydin boots, nivver bean orn a hoss inn mei lyfe LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Gett em bak orn missy, they maeke us larf, ai juss had wun fer rydin boots, nivver bean orn a hoss inn mei lyfe LOL


I love de ads on here, but block them everywhere else. They are still offering me a gastric bypass, and encouraging me to go to university!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I putted em back on fer KP onlee. We si haou it wurks.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Awrite Glannee, yu is bein a wicked bad girl. We has tu member to onee tawk like this on our gramma site. Else wi an noys sum o them sensitif pipples. LOLOL But sumthin tels mi that yurs wernt entyre acksidents, was they? LOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

quote=misellen]Awrite Glannee, yu is bein a wicked bad girl. We has tu member to onee tawk like this on our gramma site. Else wi an noys sum o them sensitif pipples. LOLOL But sumthin tels mi that yurs wernt entyre acksidents, was they? LOL[/quote]

L.O.L ai nose finkin wee bofe gotted mixid hup orn da rong fredd, wee woz torking bowt byegorn sweaties wernt wee, dat maede mee larf  :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> quote=misellen]Awrite Glannee, yu is bein a wicked bad girl. We has tu member to onee tawk like this on our gramma site. Else wi an noys sum o them sensitif pipples. LOLOL But sumthin tels mi that yurs wernt entyre acksidents, was they? LOL


L.O.L ai nose finkin wee bofe gotted mixid hup orn da rong fredd, wee woz torking bowt byegorn sweaties wernt wee, dat maede mee larf  :thumbup:[/quote]

wot haz yu binn up to whale ai wurnt lukin?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe, ai jus chekked. wotter pear un scamps yu are :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hit wer a onist mistayk, Thats ower storee an weer stikin tu it. LOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Hit wer a onist mistayk, Thats ower storee an weer stikin tu it. LOL


Korse it worra mystaek, wee din reely wanna korze trubbul, wee didunt want tu hupset enyboddee


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now Mz. Lostie...Eye thought being separated by the wee pond you'd be safe from my cold. Yes I'm occasionally blowing a little blood out of my left nostril, but that side almost always does that for colds or extreme allergies without my antihistamine working for me.

No coughing up of blood, THANKFULLY! on my part. But my lungs aren't happy at the moment. Maybe fewer messages until your computers can block my mini-cold from the other two? It being October I should have realized the protection was too thin. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

poor kaixxie, ai du hwp it gets better and you invent the perfect ant-virus programme, beamed through computers ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

That's what I'm upset about...AVG Free Edition is more effective than most...and you still have a night-time reaction???!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> That's what I'm upset about...AVG Free Edition is more effective than most...and you still have a night-time reaction???!


keep at it kaixxie, and remember you auntie lostie when you perfect it

:-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Howez yu tudeay m'laydee, howpe yu hadd a gud nytes rest, az doc/niursie been?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Howez yu tudeay m'laydee, howpe yu hadd a gud nytes rest, az doc/niursie been?


nursie has been and my hex has walkied bloo. I'm not full of the aches and pains now, but can't take anything other than water. Sometimes I gulp it without thinking and datt hirts, den browni bitts kum bakk (hope yore nott eetin wail riddin this) To doc termorrow wivva sarmpell iffn eets steal dere. Glad aise notta dokkter

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie du yi think this is fum the surgery yu had? It seems like tu much to jus be a cold. Also this sounds more like your stomack than your lungs.

BTW yes I be eetin but don worri bout it, I gots a pretty gud konstitushin especiall i Im jus reedin bout it. Long as we dont have smellivision I be OK with it. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glennee, I see yu is being gud today an not upsettin neebody. Gud fer you, I reedin the other thread but I no postin fer a day er tu kaws I fink that lil red man with the pitchfork mite be settin on mi sholder. He is putting awl kinda mischivous thots in my hed an I don wanna get in trubble. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Glennee, I see yu is being gud today an not upsettin neebody. Gud fer you, I reedin the other thread but I no postin fer a day er tu kaws I fink that lil red man with the pitchfork mite be settin on mi sholder. He is putting awl kinda mischivous thots in my hed an I don wanna get in trubble. :XD: :XD:


Yes missy ai allus twy tu bee a gud persun  ahaz yu noteeced they haz tooked that fred off kawled' Do you remember'? Ai was henjoyinn weedin bowt awk the fings of daiz gorn by


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye had 'n extra dos o' ginger to help wi' th' stomach with my flavored oatmeal this morning. Do nae know how much it actually worked...but I enjoyed the heat.

Sorry if it made y'alls stomach burn...Eye was trying to cauterize from the inside out. <G>


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye had 'n extra dos o' ginger to help wi' th' stomach with my flavored oatmeal this morning. Do nae know how much it actually worked...but I enjoyed the heat.
> 
> Sorry if it made y'alls stomach burn...Eye was trying to cauterize from the inside out. <G>


I luv ginger,I buy it from my helth store, trouble is it;s crystalised -- lots of sugar but I don't care cos I lurve it, ginger is very gud for the stummik, I like ginger cake too yum yum :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I luv ginger,I buy it from my helth store, trouble is it;s crystalised -- lots of sugar but I don't care cos I lurve it, ginger is very gud for the stummik, I like ginger cake too yum yum :thumbup:


I luvs ginger too crystalised is reel tasty. I like to sprinkle ginger peaches and pears an heat them up. Sgood!

I hadn't checked the do you remember since early today. I hav to go luk fer it. I don't see enny reesin fer them to take it orf. :thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

They dun split the Do You Remember into another part like they do this fred. The word "this" was not used in the new set. I jus added a comment to it to make sure it still sends me my email.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208137-1.html


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I luv ginger,I buy it from my helth store, trouble is it;s crystalised -- lots of sugar but I don't care cos I lurve it, ginger is very gud for the stummik, I like ginger cake too yum yum :thumbup:


To minimize shipping costs:
http://www.realfoods.co.uk/product/1144/real-foods-ginger-powder-bulk-wholesale
http://www.theasiancookshop.co.uk/ginger-powder-ground-ginger-1777-p.asp
(#2 here is your best price savings at L.70 for lowest quantity!)
http://www.cotsherb.co.uk/fairtrade-organic-ground-ginger-5338.html
(#3 is a little higher priced than #2)
http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/Herbs_And_Spices/Tesco_Ground_Ginger_38g.html
(This one has Aldi with a cheaper price per bottle of ground ginger than Tesco. Just wish I could get these prices for the spices over here!)

I'll check on white pepper corns and saffron...very costly items here in US!
L 2.50 - 4.00 for Saffron! Whine!!!! That would be another 2 or more USD for us...and probably not as many oz!!
I did not see ground black, red, or mixed peppercorn powder anywhere. Plenty of the spicy red, and mixed Indian mixtures. Probably just as well for me to just "window" shop as I couldn't afford shipping and the product too.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

well kaixxie if yu ever getts to visist me here, you will be knocked out.

Between me and the city centre is a large Pakistani/Bangladeshi community, and the shops would make you drool - not only all the fresh and mysterious spices you can imagine, but fruit n veg too - much cheaper than the supermarkets.What was once a big pub is now a continental supermarket, which is a big draw for everyone. The only problem is that it is sold in huge quanities.

Our saffron may be a bit cheaper than yours, but when you consider the zillions of flowers needed, it's not surprising. Still, a little goes a long way .... :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ginger, loll. On my 50th birthday, I was woken up to a couple of parcels from my hex. It was the point when I thought something was up ...... he gave me a box of crystailsed ginger, then said "oh, no, it was your mother who liked that"

I had a friend who told me that during the war his sister had saved her sweet ration coupons for months, so that she could buy a small bx of Cadburies Milk Tray. The dog got to it behind her back and ate every one except the chocolate ginger. She chased the dog around the house and FORCED it to eat that one :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> well kaixxie if yu ever getts to visist me here, you will be knocked out.
> 
> Between me and the city centre is a large Pakistani/Bangladeshi community, and the shops would make you drool - not only all the fresh and mysterious spices you can imagine, but fruit n veg too - much cheaper than the supermarkets.What was once a big pub is now a continental supermarket, which is a big draw for everyone. The only problem is that it is sold in huge quanities.
> 
> Our saffron may be a bit cheaper than yours, but when you consider the zillions of flowers needed, it's not surprising. Still, a little goes a long way .... :thumbup:


and if'n she ever visits Leicester she will also be surprised if she came to the market, also lots of Asian shops that would excite her, all at very reasonable prices,and it's packed in normal size quantities :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> and if'n she ever visits Leicester she will also be surprised if she came to the market, also lots of Asian shops that would excite her, all at very reasonable prices,and it's packed in normal size quantities :thumbup:


We have several Asian stores in my area that have extremely good prices on spices. I like shopping at them. When I was still working, there was one across the street from the station that had a deli in it. I used to like to stop there on my way to work and buy my lunch.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:XD: It's nae the shopping th' gets ya in trouble! It's the BUYING! 

Th' why Eye let me fingers explore the internet for UK prices/products available. Cool-aid pocket book (purse) and WAY too expensive/decadent taste. Let's just say the flavors at our "parties" would be nice but not weird (like some of the TV so-called 'chefs' think we should be trying).

Curry is nice...but I like my savory herbs and the pastry/cookie herbs to be served at two separate times. YOU can put them together on a single plate...but they'll be on different parts of the table. Not kosher - just a knowledge that one section is meal and the end will be dessert.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> :XD: It's nae the shopping th' gets ya in trouble! It's the BUYING!
> 
> Th' why Eye let me fingers explore the internet for UK prices/products available. Cool-aid pocket book (purse) and WAY too expensive/decadent taste. Let's just say the flavors at our "parties" would be nice but not weird (like some of the TV so-called 'chefs' think we should be trying).
> 
> Curry is nice...but I like my savory herbs and the pastry/cookie herbs to be served at two separate times. YOU can put them together on a single plate...but they'll be on different parts of the table. Not kosher - just a knowledge that one section is meal and the end will be dessert.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

now you've all got me thinking about lychees .......


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

and bombay duck ......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> and bombay duck ......


well mei luvlie letts howpe eet wownt bee lorng beefour yu kan hoarder sum bumbaie duk from your faevritt indiun teakaway


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> well mei luvlie letts howpe eet wownt bee lorng beefour yu kan hoarder sum bumbaie duk from your faevritt indiun teakaway


cannie wayte fer datt glennie

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Is yu feelin better Lostee?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ibbbin fosserin on o them tem argumentative threds awl mornin (till I got so agravated that I hadda get orf it.) But now mi komputolater is givn me sum trubble. I think i gonna have tu reboot it. Prolly awl that hostility had gotted it overheeted LOL

I be back in a few minits.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow, I back an jus red mi las post. My keebord were fitin wif me too wernt it? haha


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Is yu feelin better Lostee?


Yes Lossie, I was goin tu harsk how yu fealin x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aise filling a zillyunn taims beterer fanks tu sum kinda wundiful meddykayshun. steel frit tu eet koz ivven wotter hurt afore, but ai aint breengin upp none erv datt stuff wot wuz blude.

Fer wuns ai be treetin myself like dellicate china. ai nivver fort de dey wood kum when ai didds datt lol :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

blumin firewurks gowin orf en skeerin bloo. its long taim til nov 5th, sew ai jes googled Diwalli in case datts it. Diwalli 3 Nov did yeir, sew iffn peepul beeheyvid demselvis, shood bee ebble tu git it hover kweekli ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> blumin firewurks gowin orf en skeerin bloo. its long taim til nov 5th, sew ai jes googled Diwalli in case datts it. Diwalli 3 Nov did yeir, sew iffn peepul beeheyvid demselvis, shood bee ebble tu git it hover kweekli ....


I just looked it up too. It's a five day festival so them is reely startin erly. Sort o like heer when the July 4 firewirks starts in my nayborhood abowt to middel of June LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

keep mi orf de health freds, aise gitin kros wiv de NHS one now. I doo luke at de shhhcare wuns, butt karnt rilly unnerstand haw peepuls gits sew narsti. Teepikul brit ai is fond uv nhs warts en orl ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> keep mi orf de health freds, aise gitin kros wiv de NHS one now. I doo luke at de shhhcare wuns, butt karnt rilly unnerstand haw peepuls gits sew narsti. Teepikul brit ai is fond uv nhs warts en orl ....


I nos wat yu meens. This fred is rantin about our new affordable care plan (Obamacare). It is jus gettin started no naturly they is goin to be problems getin it smoothed out. But they is so much garbage bein tossed aroun even by peeple whu shud kno better. It makes it hard to pick out the facts from the misconceptions and just plain lies. Lucky fer mi, I don reely hav to wurry about it. I still gets mi care frum the VA. I jus got a letter frum them a few days ago tellin me that I meet the requirements for insurance an don't need to do nothin else about it. :thumbup:  :thumbup:

I was pretty sure that was the case, but it was good to get it in writing.

A kupple of weeks ago I went to the VA hospital fer mi flu shot. The lady who gave me the shot thanked me for my service. I in turn thanked her for the whole VA medical system!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:XD: :XD: :XD: 

Mom got me some Fire Ranchers (Cinnamon flavor) and I've been MUCH happier. Once I switched off the Ginger onto them my head started clearing up and I'm not coughing - except when I get up...finally got to sleep laying down instead of propped up!

Had only one Ricola (because of the Menthol)...Horehound 'n Mint. Forcing myself to one every other day is difficult - luckily I have flavored teas to help space the experience. Eye just wish I could take cough drops like the rest o' ewe that aren't reactive to Menthol or Eucholyptis oil. At least I have the Fire Ranchers!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I nos wat yu meens. This fred is rantin about our new affordable care plan (Obamacare). It is jus gettin started no naturly they is goin to be problems getin it smoothed out. But they is so much garbage bein tossed aroun even by peeple whu shud kno better. It makes it hard to pick out the facts from the misconceptions and just plain lies. Lucky fer mi, I don reely hav to wurry about it. I still gets mi care frum the VA. I jus got a letter frum them a few days ago tellin me that I meet the requirements for insurance an don't need to do nothin else about it. :thumbup:  :thumbup:
> 
> I was pretty sure that was the case, but it was good to get it in writing.
> 
> A kupple of weeks ago I went to the VA hospital fer mi flu shot. The lady who gave me the shot thanked me for my service. I in turn thanked her for the whole VA medical system!


That was sweet of the the lady. I do vaguely understand what's going on - I mean the facts, due to family in Denver, but can't understand the terribly strong feelings about it. The NHS wasn't born easily. Loads of people complained we were turning into Bolkevishts then too. Lol, we had to learnt fast though and put a charge on presciptions when everyone was going to the docs for cotton wool for christmas decorations ...

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Mom got me some Fire Ranchers (Cinnamon flavor) and I've been MUCH happier. Once I switched off the Ginger onto them my head started clearing up and I'm not coughing - except when I get up...finally got to sleep laying down instead of propped up!
> 
> Had only one Ricola (because of the Menthol)...Horehound 'n Mint. Forcing myself to one every other day is difficult - luckily I have flavored teas to help space the experience. Eye just wish I could take cough drops like the rest o' ewe that aren't reactive to Menthol or Eucholyptis oil. At least I have the Fire Ranchers!


Me and my american SIL joke about cinammon. I like it, but to brit tastes, anything cinammon in USA is a real sinus clearer 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixxie, do you have what we call imps? They are tiny little strong liquorish sweeties that are good for coughs.

Codeine linctus is rather tasty and we can get it over the counter ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> kaixxie, do you have what we call imps? They are tiny little strong liquorish sweeties that are good for coughs.
> 
> Codeine linctus is rather tasty and we can get it over the counter ....


High member dem likkul imps, dems gud fore koffs, kann yu member gees linctus Lossie, my mum sweared bye eet


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Mom got me some Fire Ranchers (Cinnamon flavor) and I've been MUCH happier. Once I switched off the Ginger onto them my head started clearing up and I'm not coughing - except when I get up...finally got to sleep laying down instead of propped up!
> 
> Had only one Ricola (because of the Menthol)...Horehound 'n Mint. Forcing myself to one every other day is difficult - luckily I have flavored teas to help space the experience. Eye just wish I could take cough drops like the rest o' ewe that aren't reactive to Menthol or Eucholyptis oil. At least I have the Fire Ranchers!


Kan you eat peppermint? I often use peppermint hard candy to sooth my frote and ease a cauf and sooth my stomach. I drinks peppermint tea also. I make it frum peppermint extract so it is a little stronger than whin I make it frum leeves.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

quote=Glenlady]High member dem likkul imps, dems gud fore koffs, kann yu member gees linctus Lossie, my mum sweared bye eet [/quote]
aiz gladd yu filling beet betterer m'laydee


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> kaixxie, do you have what we call imps? They are tiny little strong liquorish sweeties that are good for coughs.
> 
> Codeine linctus is rather tasty and we can get it over the counter ....


We kant git ennything wif codeine in it wifout a doctor prescription.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> Kan you eat peppermint? I often use peppermint hard candy to sooth my frote and ease a cauf and sooth my stomach. I drinks peppermint tea also. I make it frum peppermint extract so it is a little stronger than whin I make it frum leeves.


Eye kin ha' de herbal tea...jes' nae the cough drops. Eye also avoid the soft caramels 'cause the corn syrup tends to work too well. Hard candy, like the Fire Ranchers, with a strong flavor I don't have any problems with...only 3-5 a day MIGHT have something to do with THAT! :shock: Eye did ask for the pectin-based cough drops...but will happily take what works! :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Good mornin ebodee. Guess hoo waked up at 3:00AM an kant go back ta sliep?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wel ai ges dta mite bea er certin misellen. am ai right?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hullo Ladee Lostee, I sure is glad to heer fum yu. I thawt I were abandoned in the kooooold kruuuuul world.

I waked up wif a hedake and it dont seem to be goin away so I prolly gonna be a lil bit nonsensible today. Thas the onee warnin yu git, beware!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Hullo Ladee Lostee, I sure is glad to heer fum yu. I thawt I were abandoned in the kooooold kruuuuul world.
> 
> I waked up wif a hedake and it dont seem to be goin away so I prolly gonna be a lil bit nonsensible today. Thas the onee warnin yu git, beware!


NOSE AI EASE HIER MISELLEN, AN AZ FER NONSENSILE AI FINK WEE ORLL AV AWER MOWMUNTS DOWNT wEE?

sorri, caps lock on


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I be havin a frustration. I bought an external hardrive to use for backing up my computer. There is a backup sopposedly in progress for my documents folder. At least it tells me a back up is in progress. It just sits there with nothing moving. I like it when the litle hourglass turns or something to let you know that it hasn't frozen up on me. The complete back up finished and has a little green check mark to let me know that it is done. But to separate documents back up is taking forever and I don't really trust it. Grrr. It didn't seem to take this long last week. And to add to it all, I backed up my Quicken file to this hard-drive as well, and I can't even find it now even though it supposedly backed up successfully. Double GRRR 

Now this is interesting, the word successfully came up red as misspelled. I right clicked it and the suggestion was the exact same spelling. I clicked on that and the red turned to black with nothing being changed. 

Now I understand, the komplutators is out to get me! They wants to steel wat litl sanitee I has leff! LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

now then misellen, just you wait til kaixie is around - she has digrees cummin awt ev herr iers in dis sorta stuff, an is deffo the expert amoung us.

ai woz lukkin fer sumfing in de rume ai yoused ter youse as mi howum studi kors ai wirked er lott frum howm, un ai faund a gubernement lapptopp datt ai tole dem ai hadd but dey nivver kem tu kleck. Seely innit, cos dere ease classified stuff on dere, datt kood be er beat hembarassin. Ditto beeg desk torp wiv orl sortsa sikkrits orn eet. Datta gott stuffed tu bakk uv hattic. Downt wurri, nuffing dat wood stat a warr ......jes sensistive stuff 

aise gotta nursie kumin eni minnit sew ais hakkershulli gort dressed. Jes reelaised datt iffn youselot mekk mi laff two mutch, ai kin naw spend er penny super kweek kus ai downt niid ter undoo di buttun un zip no more ...... :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Yikes, de nursie jes foned ter sey di dokker ease kumin fer memri test two. Gotta google mi name an whoose di praim minster, kweek, kweek....... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This should help for Mz. Lostie
David Cameron
612,513 followers on Google+
David William Donald Cameron is the Prime Minister of the United Kingdom, First Lord of the Treasury, Minister for the Civil Service and Leader of the Conservative Party. He represents Witney as its Member of Parliament. Wikipedia
Born: October 9, 1966 (age 47), Marylebone, United Kingdom
Height: 6' 0" (1.84 m)
Spouse: Samantha Cameron (m. 1996)
Children: Ivan Reginald Ian Cameron, Nancy Gwen Cameron, Florence Rose Endellion Cameron, Arthur Elwen Cameron
Parents: Ian Donald Cameron, Mary Fleur
Education: Brasenose College, Oxford, Eton College, University of Oxford, Heatherdown Preparatory School

Cannot help publicly for personal name...but the England Prime Minister is public information.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Yikes, de nursie jes foned ter sey di dokker ease kumin fer memri test two. Gotta google mi name an whoose di praim minster, kweek, kweek....... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Dont fergit the date!! They allus arsks what the date is!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> This should help for Mz. Lostie
> David Cameron
> 612,513 followers on Google+
> David William Donald Cameron is the Prime Minister of the United Kingdom, First Lord of the Treasury, Minister for the Civil Service and Leader of the Conservative Party. He represents Witney as its Member of Parliament. Wikipedia
> ...


There yu go Lostee, Yull make it!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I has decided that he back up wat camewif my external drive is worth &#*@^ I am now backing up to the external using the old faithful Windows Backup.

Then I will start removing all the garbage from the NTI backup.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ding dong darn it, they arrived too quick fer me to benefit from your help.
It didn't help that I was panicking and hadn't time to prepare. I didn't know the date, but did know it was Thursday and autumn and we were on the ground floor of my house .... The horrible part was being given a minute to name anything I could think of beginning with the letter p, apart from people's names and countries. It seemed like a long minute because I started to say psychic and pharamceuticals. The nurse had mistimed, so it was 3 minutes. Later the doctor cunningly asked me to name objects beginning with f ... I think that's a spelling test. 

Actually I remember having the test before, because they show you pictures, you name the object, then they ask you which object is associated with something. Crown and monarchy is easy for a brit, but I think kangaroo and marsupial is so not fair.

lol I've found the test online and am going to write the answers on my arm next time.

Oh, double lol, ai was asked to write any sentence I wanted, and I very nierli rote eat een kowud kos dat wos mor natshrul two mi :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh dear! when you said things beginning with 'P' the first thing I thought of was a bad word 'p--s' LOL 

It's a gud thing you dint rite in kowd er they wud ha snatched yu up wif wun of those funny jackets what dont have sleeves and hauled you outta there!

I'm afraid that if I am asked to do something like that, my sarcastic side comes out and I would write something like 'I sure am sick of this mess'. For some reason that sort of thing never goes over very well. I don't know why.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie now yuv dun it. I kant stop thinkin of things startin with 'P' pea, porridge, petunia, porky pig, paddle, planet, Pategonia, Purple People Eater, pumpkin - - - - -. Of course if I was being tested I would have got hung up on 'p--s' and my mind would have gone blank after that. LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oh dear! when you said things beginning with 'P' the first thing I thought of was a bad word 'p--s' LOL
> 
> It's a gud thing you dint rite in kowd er they wud ha snatched yu up wif wun of those funny jackets what dont have sleeves and hauled you outta there!
> 
> I'm afraid that if I am asked to do something like that, my sarcastic side comes out and I would write something like 'I sure am sick of this mess'. For some reason that sort of thing never goes over very well. I don't know why.


I must confess my first word beginning with f was fart. And that my sentence was "I can't remember nothing" and I no kowud wuddav gott mi horled off. Even worse, if I claimed there were other people I communicated with that way, I'd never see daylight again

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Lostie now yuv dun it. I kant stop thinkin of things startin with 'P' pea, porridge, petunia, porky pig, paddle, planet, Pategonia, Purple People Eater, pumpkin - - - - -. Of course if I was being tested I would have got hung up on 'p--s' and my mind would have gone blank after that. LOL


You rotter. All I came up with was pot and pan, from my very first reading book at school, then pansy, because there was one on my mantelpiece 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen
I'm afraid that if I am asked to do something like that said:


> I used to do that at work in very boring meetings with boring senior people. Those who knew me would be desperately trying not to laugh. As I have a somewhat innocent face, the seniors would just blink and carry on .....
> :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I must confess my first word beginning with f was fart. And that my sentence was "I can't remember nothing" and I no kowud wuddav gott mi horled off. Even worse, if I claimed there were other people I communicated with that way, I'd never see daylight again
> 
> :thumbup:


I kant stop laffin. Yu kud hav shown them the web site and this fred. But then wi wud hav awl had to go inter hidin. Especially since the first section that would have sort of explained it, is gawn, gawn, gawn. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I used to do that at work in very boring meetings with boring senior people. Those who knew me would be desperately trying not to laugh. As I have a somewhat innocent face, the seniors would just blink and carry on .....
> :thumbup:


When the different web sites first started adding special words and pictures etc to the log in sites, my bank insisted that I choose a phrase (if the correct phrase doesn't show on the site I am not to enter my password). I had been trying to set a new password for quite some time and it kept being rejected for some reason. Each time I had to come up with a new "phrase". Finally, I got disgusted and typed in 'I'm sick of this' wouldn't you know, the next password I tried was accepted and, to this day, I have to see "I'm sick of this" before I can enter my password and access my account.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> When the different web sites first started adding special words and pictures etc to the log in sites, my bank insisted that I choose a phrase (if the correct phrase doesn't show on the site I am not to enter my password). I had been trying to set a new password for quite some time and it kept being rejected for some reason. Each time I had to come up with a new "phrase". Finally, I got disgusted and typed in 'I'm sick of this' wouldn't you know, the next password I tried was accepted and, to this day, I have to see "I'm sick of this" before I can enter my password and access my account.


lol 
:-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nau denn gotter bowun ter peek wiv youse too - misellen urn glennie datt ease. Un youse nose whi ern youse nose ai lubbs ya bowf xxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nau denn gotter bowun ter peek wiv youse too - misellen urn glennie datt ease. Un youse nose whi ern youse nose ai lubbs ya bowf xxx


Weelll!!! I pleads the 5th amendment. I dunno wat Glennee will use. But I fink wi wus rite.

Akshully, Glennee were rite, I jus agreed wif her.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Weelll!!! I pleads the 5th amendment. I dunno wat Glennee will use. But I fink wi wus rite.
> 
> Akshully, Glennee were rite, I jus agreed wif her.


well yer gude girls an gude nutty fambli ennyways :-D

Jes talked to my daddy an he's healing up well :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I kant stop laffin. Yu kud hav shown them the web site and this fred. But then wi wud hav awl had to go inter hidin. Especially since the first section that would have sort of explained it, is gawn, gawn, gawn. LOL


Haz yu awl noteeced the GRAMMER woman is att eet agayne, it's correcting a lady for saying 'she seen' insted of 'saw', the lady said she'd 'seen' some ladies wearing red hats oh dear lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Lostie now yuv dun it. I kant stop thinkin of things startin with 'P' pea, porridge, petunia, porky pig, paddle, planet, Pategonia, Purple People Eater, pumpkin - - - - -. Of course if I was being tested I would have got hung up on 'p--s' and my mind would have gone blank after that. LOL


ai fink youze awl verry norty, ai wudnunt saye sutch fings ore maiybe ai would-- PENIS -- there ai sed itt


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai fink youze awl verry norty, ai wudnunt saye sutch fings ore maiybe ai would-- PENIS -- there ai sed itt


as ai luked raund de rume ern dere woz bloo sitin on de student nursis nee, ai did fink uv dat wun, shoulda sed it en uppid mi skore

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Haz yu awl noteeced the GRAMMER woman is att eet agayne, it's correcting a lady for saying 'she seen' insted of 'saw', the lady said she'd 'seen' some ladies wearing red hats oh dear lol


a pusson wiv a prollen kos she gits narsty pms about it but stil duz it, then compleyns bawt narsty pms. Can't teach an old lady dog new tricks it seems


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

glennie - have you seen the stuff about the red hat groups? All I can fink is red hat no xxxxx, like fur coat no xxxxx. They can't have heard of those old fangled expressions lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> a pusson wiv a prollen kos she gits narsty pms about it but stil duz it, then compleyns bawt narsty pms. Can't teach an old lady dog new tricks it seems


Foregeeve them fore dey nose nott wot dey doo, ore summat lyke dat- lol ai going tu beebyeze neow nite nite see yu awl tumorreowxx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Foregeeve them fore dey nose nott wot dey doo, ore summat lyke dat- lol ai going tu beebyeze neow nite nite see yu awl tumorreowxx


nite nite luvvie xx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> glennie - have you seen the stuff about the red hat groups? All I can fink is red hat no xxxxx, like fur coat no xxxxx. They can't have heard of those old fangled expressions lol


yes ai haz , and maede a coment tu grama kween, ai noteesed yu didd tu   sheel nevver larn wil shei LOL aI remembers dem saeyins bowt red hatts no --- and fur cowts and no ---  :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> well yer gude girls an gude nutty fambli ennyways :-D
> 
> Jes talked to my daddy an he's healing up well :thumbup:


good news about your Daddy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gud noos bout yer Daddy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Haz yu awl noteeced the GRAMMER woman is att eet agayne, it's correcting a lady for saying 'she seen' insted of 'saw', the lady said she'd 'seen' some ladies wearing red hats oh dear lol


O Mercy Mi I gonna hafta trak her down. I kant remember the ole Bit er Person's name. :thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai fink youze awl verry norty, ai wudnunt saye sutch fings ore maiybe ai would-- PENIS -- there ai sed itt


Oh Penis is a gud wun, yu shud haf used that Lottee. How bout Pervert?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Korse that kud also be puny penis and pathetic pervert.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> as ai luked raund de rume ern dere woz bloo sitin on de student nursis nee, ai did fink uv dat wun, shoulda sed it en uppid mi skore
> 
> :thumbup:


If he be ennything like the chihuahua Mi Mum an I uster hav yu prolly did think of it. I taught Jose to 'sit up' and after he lernt it he jus sat up all the time. Ever time he wanted sumtin, up he went. My Mum uster say if he were gonna sit up so much, she wished he weren't kwite so 'well endowed'. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> glennie - have you seen the stuff about the red hat groups? All I can fink is red hat no xxxxx, like fur coat no xxxxx. They can't have heard of those old fangled expressions lol


The Red Hat Society is popular but I think they mite be a bit snobbish. I joined the National Red Hats once but, after I paid mi dues, I found that I had to locate a local group to join. I went online and found three groups in my area that was supposed to be 'accepting new members' so I sent each of them emails to ask about joining. Not one of them even bothered to answer the email. (Email was the only way to contact them). I kept getting emails from National telling me that for an extra fee, I could start my own group. But I sorta lost interest and then I found the seniors group that I belong to now.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> The Red Hat Society is popular but I think they mite be a bit snobbish. I joined the National Red Hats once but, after I paid mi dues, I found that I had to locate a local group to join. I went online and found three groups in my area that was supposed to be 'accepting new members' so I sent each of them emails to ask about joining. Not one of them even bothered to answer the email. (Email was the only way to contact them). I kept getting emails from National telling me that for an extra fee, I could start my own group. But I sorta lost interest and then I found the seniors group that I belong to now.


Didn't we start our own group...and it's free. Membership dues are not necessary...kindness is!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Didn't we start our own group...and it's free. Membership dues are not necessary...kindness is!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well put Kaixie.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Didn't we start our own group...and it's free. Membership dues are not necessary...kindness is!


4 for 1 and 4 for all, and all welcome too

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'm going to have to say nite nite now. Has anyone seen the WET DOG thread? It's hilarious.

See you tomorrow - and you go sleep too misellen xxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Nite Nite Mi Ladee. Sleep, hmmm I remember that. haha


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I'm going to have to say nite nite now. Has anyone seen the WET DOG thread? It's hilarious.
> 
> See you tomorrow - and you go sleep too misellen xxx


I tried to find it but couldn't. I found a couple of old threads about dogs, cats and water but I don't think it was what your talking about.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gud mornin my luvlies, ai have gotted mei red hat orn awl reddy fore a partie,ai haz maide da naice kaeke and willbwing mei Temmesea Hernie reckordsif'n missy kan bwinged da reckorde musheen wot wynds upp wee kan haz sum funn :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> If he be ennything like the chihuahua Mi Mum an I uster hav yu prolly did think of it. I taught Jose to 'sit up' and after he lernt it he jus sat up all the time. Ever time he wanted sumtin, up he went. My Mum uster say if he were gonna sit up so much, she wished he weren't kwite so 'well endowed'. LOL


That made me larf missy and reminded me of our collie, he used to sit and wait for a biscuit and when my grandies were little they used to ask' Whats that?' grandad quickly answered' It's Jeds lipstick' and as they got older they would say ' Oh Jed put your lipstick away' L.O.L


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

This is wet dog


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Bloo was always putting his lipstick on when I got him. Got that fixed asap


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> This is wet dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Yups, that's a funny one. Well, I went to bed at 5.45 am, not feeling sleepy, but thinking I ought to. Good old Radio 4. The farming programme - beekeepers are having a hard time of it here. Then there was some sort of prayer for the day, with a rambling thing from a vicar or priest - I couldn't tell. Then the stuff about keeping warm this winter with the energy swindlers hiking up prices. Proper temp should be 21c downstairs and 18 upstairs apparently. Totally obvious (to me) stuff about not heating rooms you don't use, etc etc etc.

Blood tests back today and nursie/doc at


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oops, nursie arrived to catch me out lol. Back again tomorrow


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oops, nursie arrived to catch me out lol. Back again tomorrow


How did the blood tests go, was everyfing as it shud be x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> This is wet dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> That made me larf missy and reminded me of our collie, he used to sit and wait for a biscuit and when my grandies were little they used to ask' Whats that?' grandad quickly answered' It's Jeds lipstick' and as they got older they would say ' Oh Jed put your lipstick away' L.O.L


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Bloo was always putting his lipstick on when I got him. Got that fixed asap


Clancy was 'fixed' as a puppy but I found out he can still 'perform' even though, luckily, there are no results.

And at least he doesn't wear his lipstick at the drop of a hat. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oops, nursie arrived to catch me out lol. Back again tomorrow


What did the nurse have to say? Your still logged on but I don't know if its cause your are online or if you just forgot to turn off the computer. Hope everything is OK.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hello again chaps. They had said that they would arrive between 12 and 1 but were early. We had to have a cross-reference who's got what, who's prescribed what, what I can get down etc. It's all out of sync.

My GP asked me for a errrrrm, poo sample if and when anything actually does appear, to test for HPylori. The minute the nursies went I realised I could "go" too. Gosh that was interesting.. I'll leave it to your imagination.

I then decided to see if I could kill two birds with one stone (think about it) and get a walkie for bloo achieved and get the sample to the GP's. So off I went with my poo bag, and of course I had bloos poo bags - all 3 - along the way. Had to keep chanting "black, blue, black bloo" for fear the poos get mixed up. 

It's about 2 miles round trip, but up and down hills. Didn't think I'd make it back, but thought of my grandad at the Somme and my daddy at Dunkirk.

Yore misshun shood yoo wish ter heccsept eat iz ter knit mi er meddle.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hello again chaps. They had said that they would arrive between 12 and 1 but were early. We had to have a cross-reference who's got what, who's prescribed what, what I can get down etc. It's all out of sync.
> 
> My GP asked me for a errrrrm, poo sample if and when anything actually does appear, to test for HPylori. The minute the nursies went I realised I could "go" too. Gosh that was interesting.. I'll leave it to your imagination.
> 
> ...


RE the 'sample' ever now and then my doctor wants one o those. He gives me a little fold over cardboard thingy to put it in and a moisture proof envelope to mail it back. I only need to get a smear though for three days, then I kin mail it back.

RE the meddle, it is doable but it my take me a while.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

But think how much fun it would have been if you HAD mixed them up! LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> RE the 'sample' ever now and then my doctor wants one o those. He gives me a little fold over cardboard thingy to put it in and a moisture proof envelope to mail it back. I only need to get a smear though for three days, then I kin mail it back.
> 
> RE the meddle, it is doable but it my take me a while.


for once, the NHS is posher ... got a proper screw top cap bullet proof plastic effort and a double seal envelope.

oh, ai laik datt buttun fing. I like ladybirds (ladybugs) bestest :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> But think how much fun it would have been if you HAD mixed them up! LOL


I think receptionists at GP surgeries have probably encountered that before lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Wear you gone?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Wear you gone?


I lost track of the time and had to go out. I were runnin late fer an apointment and never thot to tell ennybody, I jus tuk off. Sorry bout that!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hello again chaps. They had said that they would arrive between 12 and 1 but were early. We had to have a cross-reference who's got what, who's prescribed what, what I can get down etc. It's all out of sync.
> 
> My GP asked me for a errrrrm, poo sample if and when anything actually does appear, to test for HPylori. The minute the nursies went I realised I could "go" too. Gosh that was interesting.. I'll leave it to your imagination.
> 
> ...


Well m'laydee arfter awl that perfomance, warking Bloo and traipsing ty the docs wit yer poo bags (hope yu didunt getted em mixed up, then bak howme, I fink yu deserve a gold meddul as beeg as da town clok, well dun :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Oh dear, Chris back for weekend, and his dad's in a sulky mode. Chris has popped in for quick hello, and will be back tomorrow. Apparently, he's also cheesed off that Michael and Chris will come to me for a meal on Sunday. Can't get it through his head that they are adults now ......


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Is it something in the air, but there's a load of moaning in this Paradise at the moment. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Oh dear, Chris back for weekend, and his dad's in a sulky mode. Chris has popped in for quick hello, and will be back tomorrow. Apparently, he's also cheesed off that Michael and Chris will come to me for a meal on Sunday. Can't get it through his head that they are adults now ......


And one of these fine days, Dad will grow up and become an adult too. Maybe. :roll:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Is it something in the air, but there's a load of moaning in this Paradise at the moment. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I no be sure wat yu be tawkin about but coud it be somthin like the Grammar Kween type of thing?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I no be sure wat yu be tawkin about but coud it be somthin like the Grammar Kween type of thing?


know, sum shokkers bawt shhcare urn references bout hitler bean a gude chapp.

:hunf:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> And one of these fine days, Dad will grow up and become an adult too. Maybe. :roll:


spot on 
:thumbup:

I did my best to explain to him he was the adult, but didn't get through. I'm upset that Chris gets a welcome home like that. Sheesh :thumbdown:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

3am here, and I am bound to go totally doolally if I don't try soem sleep. Muchums luvvums to you misellen :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> know, sum shokkers bawt shhcare urn references bout hitler bean a gude chapp.
> 
> :hunf:


Oh, I unnerstand nou, the ravin maniacs is back. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

I dont even try tu understand the thinkin of some of these peeple, Its hard to believe the reely think that way. But then luk wat peeple do and has done in the past in the name of religion. If I tried to unnerstand their thinkin, I wud be as crazy as they are. Although sumthin tells me they jus grab onto whatever craziness is popular goin around an use it for ther own meeness. Rant Over.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I went to bed about 9:30PM cause I were so tired. half our later I were back uo an sittin on the 'throne' wif a bucket between mi knees and runnin frum both ends. Its been yeers since I had one of those episodes. An I wont be unhappy if I never have another. I dont even know what broughht it on. I havent been feelin sick er nuthin except just before it all started. I felt like I had a little gas an got up and barely made it to the bathroom. It seems to be over so I hope it dont come back but Im afraid even to take a sip of water.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

You're better off with water or warm (not hot) mint-like herbal tea. Although room temperature diet Sierra Mist did not hurt me when I had a pre-wake up reaction to some instant flavored oatmeal. Had to lace it with ginger and cinnamon before it stayed down.

Somehow with Mom's Cajun background, my stomach cannot tolerate completely mild meals. Spicy or tangy doesn't upset it. And remembering 6 to 8 hours between "meals" keeps me from overfill. <G> Happily I don't have an upset more than 3-6 months apart. No Bulimia symptoms at all!!

Being October we seem to be sharing experiences. We need a batch of my Ginger Snaps to pass around!!!! :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oh, I unnerstand nou, the ravin maniacs is back. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> I dont even try tu understand the thinkin of some of these peeple, Its hard to believe the reely think that way. But then luk wat peeple do and has done in the past in the name of religion. If I tried to unnerstand their thinkin, I wud be as crazy as they are. Although sumthin tells me they jus grab onto whatever craziness is popular goin around an use it for ther own meeness. Rant Over.


ya has tu fill sorree fore 'em missy, wun pore sole keaps quoting lines and lines from the bible. I onlee piked up the thread yesterday just to sea wot it was all abowt, I now avoid it and kanna be bovvered tu read such a load of crap, eets awl so abusive and I'm surprised its been allowed to go on for so long


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I went to bed about 9:30PM cause I were so tired. half our later I were back uo an sittin on the 'throne' wif a bucket between mi knees and runnin frum both ends. Its been yeers since I had one of those episodes. An I wont be unhappy if I never have another. I dont even know what broughht it on. I havent been feelin sick er nuthin except just before it all started. I felt like I had a little gas an got up and barely made it to the bathroom. It seems to be over so I hope it dont come back but Im afraid even to take a sip of water.


oh missy ai hope yu feelin betterer after your bout of runs and sikky, but lyke kaixxie said you must take some water to keep yoresen hydrated after losing awl that water down the 'loo' x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oh dear, we are a proper poorly lot aren't we? That coming out both ends thing does it's rounds here every winter - it's eiter a rota virus or norovirus. Sips er worter miseelen likes yer neesee lostie.

I've been dun gone had 9 hours sleep. Olympic standard sleeping.
While what I'd like to do is march round to mr hex and punch him in the face, I aint got the stremf ..... nuffink makes me into a lioness more than anyone upsetting my cubs. :thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ya has tu fill sorree fore 'em missy, wun pore sole keaps quoting lines and lines from the bible. I onlee piked up the thread yesterday just to sea wot it was all abowt, I now avoid it and kanna be bovvered tu read such a load of crap, eets awl so abusive and I'm surprised its been allowed to go on for so long


I havnt seen the thred and prolly better off not tu. I gets upsetted wif that kind o rot.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oh missy ai hope yu feelin betterer after your bout of runs and sikky, but lyke kaixxie said you must take some water to keep yoresen hydrated after losing awl that water down the 'loo' x x


I kep tellim miself that but ever time I started to take a drink, mi stumik wud start to sort of klinch up. I finly tuk a sip to wet mi mouf but decided it wunt hert to wait till mornin. It dint kum back an I feel better this mornin. Now I haf a decishun tu mayk. I am sposed to do a mistry shop at a hamburger an fries (chips) place but du I dare? I dont haf to do it till this afternoon so I will wait a bit fore I decides, but I be leenin toward cancelin in favor of a nice bowl of tomato soup wif sum crackers. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh dear, we are a proper poorly lot aren't we? That coming out both ends thing does it's rounds here every winter - it's eiter a rota virus or norovirus. Sips er worter miseelen likes yer neesee lostie.
> 
> I've been dun gone had 9 hours sleep. Olympic standard sleeping.
> While what I'd like to do is march round to mr hex and punch him in the face, I aint got the stremf ..... nuffink makes me into a lioness more than anyone upsetting my cubs. :thumbdown:


Mebbe yu shud tayke a baseball bat er a golf club wif yu to even up the odds. An yu are bein a proper Mum when yu defend your cubs. He jus bein a old Fart.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Its gud that you got sum good sleep. Nothin is kwite as heelin as a gud nites sleep.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Kaixie, you are rite about the minty tea bein gud. That was the onee thing I felt like I kud hav kept down last nite. Even thinkin of it while I were 'sittin' there. And wudnt yu know it? I were awl out of both peppermint extract and mint tea!!

That will be fixed as soon as I can git out ennywhare. Ginger Ale is gud too but I dint hav enny of that eether.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I kep tellim miself that but ever time I started to take a drink, mi stumik wud start to sort of klinch up. I finly tuk a sip to wet mi mouf but decided it wunt hert to wait till mornin. It dint kum back an I feel better this mornin. Now I haf a decishun tu mayk. I am sposed to do a mistry shop at a hamburger an fries (chips) place but du I dare? I dont haf to do it till this afternoon so I will wait a bit fore I decides, but I be leenin toward cancelin in favor of a nice bowl of tomato soup wif sum crackers. LOL


wel, sea how yu iz misellen, butt a ahndburger joint dunt sawnd mutch funn, speshulli iffn yous barf ore wurser whin yu dere. ai knows datt ease gude testuv dem, butt mebbe tekkin eat two farrrr. Nursie dew wiv nais zzzz tabbs ferr mi 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I havnt seen the thred and prolly better off not tu. I gets upsetted wif that kind o rot.


Dont bother missy, not werf the effort of reading, eet juss maeks yu cross and wee dunnbe wanting dat, opes yu feelin bit betterer tuday :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh dear, we are a proper poorly lot aren't we? That coming out both ends thing does it's rounds here every winter - it's eiter a rota virus or norovirus. Sips er worter miseelen likes yer neesee lostie.
> 
> I've been dun gone had 9 hours sleep. Olympic standard sleeping.
> While what I'd like to do is march round to mr hex and punch him in the face, I aint got the stremf ..... nuffink makes me into a lioness more than anyone upsetting my cubs. :thumbdown:


9 hours sleip iz gud m'laydee , and neow youze got zzzzzzzz med from nersie you'll probly gett more slip tunite, As for mr ex, leeve imm tu iz misery let himm stoo, yu be a gud lioness protekting your cubs and mr x ain't werf wastin energy orn


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> 9 hours sleip iz gud m'laydee , and neow youze got zzzzzzzz med from nersie you'll probly gett more slip tunite, As for mr ex, leeve imm tu iz misery let himm stoo, yu be a gud lioness protekting your cubs and mr x ain't werf wastin energy orn


Thats prolly better advise thin mi ball bat. Less satisfyin, but better. At least you wont git arrested fer leevin him alone LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> 9 hours sleip iz gud m'laydee , and neow youze got zzzzzzzz med from nersie you'll probly gett more slip tunite, As for mr ex, leeve imm tu iz misery let himm stoo, yu be a gud lioness protekting your cubs and mr x ain't werf wastin energy orn


jest had de nursie kum wiv de zzzz stuff, ern chris came round, He's so natchrul bawt fings - jes torked ez youshull tu mi n nursie, an rite in frunt ev nursie sed heed told hiz dad datt hee wox gunner stay att hiz gurlfrends.......


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jest had de nursie kum wiv de zzzz stuff, ern chris came round, He's so natchrul bawt fings - jes torked ez youshull tu mi n nursie, an rite in frunt ev nursie sed heed told hiz dad datt hee wox gunner stay att hiz gurlfrends.......


To his generation, that is purfeckly naturl. I doubt that he thot ennyfing about it. :lol: An it prolly dint seen odd to nursie ever, only to his Mum


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jest had de nursie kum wiv de zzzz stuff, ern chris came round, He's so natchrul bawt fings - jes torked ez youshull tu mi n nursie, an rite in frunt ev nursie sed heed told hiz dad datt hee wox gunner stay att hiz gurlfrends.......


Good for Chris, at least he'll be maed welcome at his girlfrends, get sum of them thar zzzzzzzzztabs down yer Bez,bowt 1/2 afore yu tern een tunite :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lol - gotta ad here that secret singers are wanted for parties .......


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I wasn't embarrassed by Chris, just proud of how straightforward he is. Now de forecasters is seyin weez gonner git de beeg storms on Monday morning early ... possibly as they can't be sure, but parrently Leeds is on yellow alert now. Aiz gott orl mi needful tings, ceptin waind up pooter for tokkin ter u lots. Battri lasts bawt 3 airs ai tink.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Lol - gotta ad here that secret singers are wanted for parties .......


hokay, duz dat meen ai better get reddy fore a partee tunte at yore owse,aill bwing mei own dgin


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I wasn't embarrassed by Chris, just proud of how straightforward he is. Now de forecasters is seyin weez gonner git de beeg storms on Monday morning early ... possibly as they can't be sure, but parrently Leeds is on yellow alert now. Aiz gott orl mi needful tings, ceptin waind up pooter for tokkin ter u lots. Battri lasts bawt 3 airs ai tink.


wee better battun deown da atchiz den fore theexe beeg storms and beeg wynds harrive, ai dunt lyke da wynd


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> To his generation, that is purfeckly naturl. I doubt that he thot ennyfing about it. :lol: An it prolly dint seen odd to nursie ever, only to his Mum


ee nose wot eez doin m'laydde, ee aint darft, eet iz pefikly natrul deeze daeys fore da yung wuns, seems stwange tu uss cos wee dint do eet in ower yung daeys, mei dad wud've hitted da roufe


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ee nose wot eez doin m'laydde, ee aint darft, eet iz pefikly natrul deeze daeys fore da yung wuns, seems stwange tu uss cos wee dint do eet in ower yung daeys, mei dad wud've hitted da roufe


Lots was duin it, jus not tawkin about it. Things is more open now then thay was back then, an I dont think this is a bad thing.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Lots was duin it, jus not tawkin about it. Things is more open now then thay was back then, an I dont think this is a bad thing.


yes tiz not a bad fing, live together, test the water and if'n eet dunt werk out, no messie devorce and no harm dun, thats wot ai say


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hmm ... aiz gotta crevin fer chikkin nuddle soop but aint gotted nunn. Jes mashed sum bernana, micronuked it an meexd wiv er bitter peenutt btur, sum creme fraich an natchrul yoggit. Gunner tria littel spuns veri slowli ter see haw mutch eet hurts. Bloo'll scoff it iffn ai karnt tekk eat. :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I had a banana and a cuppa tea fer brekfast. then some saltine crackers and applesauce fer lunch wit more tea. I was gonna hav tomater soup later but don hav none. I has some cream o chicken soup so I think I will try that.and o corse more tea. Funny, but I kin aways drink tea.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I had a banana and a cuppa tea fer brekfast. then some saltine crackers and applesauce fer lunch wit more tea. I was gonna hav tomater soup later but don hav none. I has some cream o chicken soup so I think I will try that.and o corse more tea. Funny, but I kin aways drink tea.


dew no, we don't have saltine crackers here? When u mennshunned dem de uvver dey, ai haddter luke on Amazing ...... eeeek price! Ai haz got summ marmite rice kaeks dough. Not same, butt gude fer salti wanting. You banannas in americaland are naicer dan aurs az wel - ai finks we gotts spesshul trade rangements wiv wat waz maybe old empire islands - they might steel be part uv commonwealth. I no jamaica is.

Jes membered babanas growin in ower gridiron in malayaland....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

jes bean wondrin raund hause fer kandells ern matches. Loll, ai has got more kangels dat vatican. bee bee sea seyin could git bad upp hier two.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jes bean wondrin raund hause fer kandells ern matches. Loll, ai has got more kangels dat vatican. bee bee sea seyin could git bad upp hier two.


I never thot bout hurricanes hittin UK. I allus sees em formin orf Africa nd either blowin out ower the Atlantic or krossin ower to the Americas. I noticed a few weeks ago that one turned north sooner than I expected and you and Glennee were havin nasty wether, thats the first I ever thot about mebbe the storms off Africa goin toward UK.

Here in The Tampa Bay area the storms usually go all around us, We get nasty wether but not the full brunt. I heard a wetherman one time sayin that the air currents over the bay seem to deflect the hurricans around us. 
A few years ago, one was coming right at us, it was predicted to come up the bay and keep coming on a path that would have taken it right over my house. Instead, it turned at the last minit and went south of Tampa and all the way across the state and ended up blowin out windows in my sisters house. I guess it figured, if it couldn't get one of us, it wuld get the other. LOL.

Ennyhow, you and Blu hunker down and stay indoors if it hits. Stay safe! :!:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I never thot bout hurricanes hittin UK. I allus sees em formin orf Africa nd either blowin out ower the Atlantic or krossin ower to the Americas. I noticed a few weeks ago that one turned north sooner than I expected and you and Glennee were havin nasty wether, thats the first I ever thot about mebbe the storms off Africa goin toward UK.
> 
> Here in The Tampa Bay area the storms usually go all around us, We get nasty wether but not the full brunt. I heard a wetherman one time sayin that the air currents over the bay seem to deflect the hurricans around us.
> A few years ago, one was coming right at us, it was predicted to come up the bay and keep coming on a path that would have taken it right over my house. Instead, it turned at the last minit and went south of Tampa and all the way across the state and ended up blowin out windows in my sisters house. I guess it figured, if it couldn't get one of us, it wuld get the other. LOL.
> ...


Fanks for awl that info. missy,dem hygh weends may bee headung ower way, but as yu say, they can suddenly change diection and if they do, hopefully they miss us, but we will take care and stay safe x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dew no, we don't have saltine crackers here? When u mennshunned dem de uvver dey, ai haddter luke on Amazing ...... eeeek price! Ai haz got summ marmite rice kaeks dough. Not same, butt gude fer salti wanting. You banannas in americaland are naicer dan aurs az wel - ai finks we gotts spesshul trade rangements wiv wat waz maybe old empire islands - they might steel be part uv commonwealth. I no jamaica is.
> 
> Jes membered babanas growin in ower gridiron in malayaland....


yummee ai lykes dem marmite rice kaekes,ai hawlso lyke baanans wiv Nuttella on crisp breds. Ai juss gotted bak frum mei sons after our chinese fude and feel stuft tu bust


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jes bean wondrin raund hause fer kandells ern matches. Loll, ai has got more kangels dat vatican. bee bee sea seyin could git bad upp hier two.


oooer, finking wynds orn da waye, ai can ear it wistling wownd da howse and da treas een da gardin are bloeween abowt wiv grate gustoe :thumbdown:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yummee ai lykes dem marmite rice kaekes,ai hawlso lyke baanans wiv Nuttella on crisp breds. Ai juss gotted bak frum mei sons after our chinese fude and feel stuft tu bust


youse er griddi gutts. Over 4 ours aise manigged me nana ern yogutty mix.

Koss ai nosed thatt michael bea gitting bakk, ai gots sum frozzen lamb een - twu shankks. Ease enn crokpot at mo, wiv redd whine. Aiz gott sum cheatin roasties ai kin du, ern mash, ern veg. Cant face doin yokkshure poodin, sew chriss sedd heed git sum aunt betties (a brand here). Chris speshully arsked iffn ai kun doo greivi, un ai sedd uv korse - tu shood no datt bai naw.

ease chukin wiv rayn awtsaid butt ai ease kosi ern fur wuns, no flippin fyerwurks lol. Parrently dere will be 80mph gusts, witch aint mutch fer uvver kuntries, but ease fer hier. De Great Storm of Lundun, whin ai woz dere, woz abowt 115 mph, nott hexpekktid, ern was er 1 in 300 yiers taip fing. Lotser trees in fool leaf den, whitch ment sew mennie keim dawn. Dissl be same koz de leef forl is letter dan youshull.

Ai fink the far too high poplares in de wood at end uv mi gridoron are nott laikli two forl, but dippendin orn dyrekshun could hitt bakk ev mi ouse. Ai slip att frunt

Loll, gladd aiz memberd to reenoo mi house eenshooruns. TBH izza nais ause but iffen ai hadds ter git er reebild, mite cheing sum uv dymenshuns. Mi inshuruns iz up two million pounds, sew ai kood hav summat dedd fansi. Loll ergin, part ub inshooruns fer bloo ease uppter million quid two - fer enni dammidhe ho korsiz.
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> youse er griddi gutts. Over 4 ours aise manigged me nana ern yogutty mix.
> 
> Koss ai nosed thatt michael bea gitting bakk, ai gots sum frozzen lamb een - twu shankks. Ease enn crokpot at mo, wiv redd whine. Aiz gott sum cheatin roasties ai kin du, ern mash, ern veg. Cant face doin yokkshure poodin, sew chriss sedd heed git sum aunt betties (a brand here). Chris speshully arsked iffn ai kun doo greivi, un ai sedd uv korse - tu shood no datt bai naw.
> 
> ...


Cor your boy will bee slurpin awl dat lubly lam shink greavy, ai luvs dem and iz aaagiz sin ai hadded sum, da meet will fawl orf da boenes arfter dey bean in dat crooked pott, praps yu kandip sum bred een da graevie soe it dusunt hert your froat tu muchly


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Cor your boy will bee slurpin awl dat lubly lam shink greavy, ai luvs dem and iz aaagiz sin ai hadded sum, da meet will fawl orf da boenes arfter dey bean in dat crooked pott, praps yu kandip sum bred een da graevie soe it dusunt hert your froat tu muchly


Oooo bred n gravy! Yum!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Oooo bred n gravy! Yum!!


new crusty bread at that missy yum yum :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> new crusty bread at that missy yum yum :thumbup:


sum mashed spus un grevy iz wot aid laik. Hiers howping

:thumbup:

gunner fone mi dadi nau ter chekk dey hass bottund dawn di hatcis. Wish ai woz dere - ai jest luvs beeg stormi wavuvs, aim dee taip err pursunn whood rush daw ter havva luke (ern swept errrwei) nite nit frenddies x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> sum mashed spus un grevy iz wot aid laik. Hiers howping
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> gunner fone mi dadi nau ter chekk dey hass bottund dawn di hatcis. Wish ai woz dere - ai jest luvs beeg stormi wavuvs, aim dee taip err pursunn whood rush daw ter havva luke (ern swept errrwei) nite nit frenddies x


Nit nite luvlies say hello tu Daddy from mei xx Hope yu get sum slieep


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> sum mashed spus un grevy iz wot aid laik. Hiers howping
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> gunner fone mi dadi nau ter chekk dey hass bottund dawn di hatcis. Wish ai woz dere - ai jest luvs beeg stormi wavuvs, aim dee taip err pursunn whood rush daw ter havva luke (ern swept errrwei) nite nit frenddies x


Perhaps tis jus as well you ar NOT there since yu ar aparently wun o those pipple whu has to be serched for after a storm. Them big storm waves is fascinatin but best watched on the telly where they cant wash yu away!!

It be hard and wurrisom bein Auntie to a yungun who takes foolish chances. LOL :hunf:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't remember the brand...but Mom bought a lamb meal with veggies in the microwavable meal box. Very tasty and I wish there were more of it. At least I had a taste of it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I don't remember the brand...but Mom bought a lamb meal with veggies in the microwavable meal box. Very tasty and I wish there were more of it. At least I had a taste of it.


I never saw lamb in the microwavable foods. Was it frozen? I only ever see fresh lamb in the meat dept.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> I never saw lamb in the microwavable foods. Was it frozen? I only ever see fresh lamb in the meat dept.


Yes it was. Had to rewarm the lamb twice so that we wouldn't crack teeth. More worried about Mom's teeth than mine...I have all original teeth not counting the one crown. Hers are mostly root canals in front...not good if trying for crunchy food.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Perhaps tis jus as well you ar NOT there since yu ar aparently wun o those pipple whu has to be serched for after a storm. Them big storm waves is fascinatin but best watched on the telly where they cant wash yu away!!
> 
> It be hard and wurrisom bein Auntie to a yungun who takes foolish chances. LOL :hunf:


Missy ai fink dat yung Lostie eez hunkontrabullai finkin wee bofe gotta keip ower hyzes on eer, next fing wei nose shei bee oef tu da seeside, drag orn er nitted bavin kostoom and SpLASH , shei bee in dat warter lyke a shott, den shei kum owt wiv da gussit rownd er neez aesin fer highskream :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Missy ai fink dat yung Lostie eez hunkontrabullai finkin wee bofe gotta keip ower hyzes on eer, next fing wei nose shei bee oef tu da seeside, drag orn er nitted bavin kostoom and SpLASH , shei bee in dat warter lyke a shott, den shei kum owt wiv da gussit rownd er neez aesin fer highskream :thumbup:


glennie, you know me far too well :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Iffn ai wurnt porli en steal had mi kar, aid be orf fer e treep to Whitby or Scarborough ....

Wiv breetis sumer taim (lol) ending, mi klokks are orl wrong, cept my pooter klokk ern di radio klok asside mi bed. Shhhhh .... I have been known not to change them cos they'll be right in 6 months time.

Well ai letts de crokkpot kool sews ai kun leeft orf sum uv de fatt, den aisle charge eet up ergen to mekk it sooper drooly dee lishus.Poor bloo kood smel eat an dint wont is teysti bikkies. Wun finh ermeazed mi dough - Jet, who wos so klever would say pleese wiv her paw, pointin in direkkshun uv wott shi wonted. Bloo, who after 2 years I have only jus gott to do sit, and please, did zakkli dat terwards de lamb. I'll mek shore de greedi blaighters leeve sum fer him :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ooooh, jes memebered ai haz garlic hangin in garridge from my garden share ladies crop. Aisle nip out ern chuck eet in wiv de lamb. It is english organic lamb (but not from Pins Charli's place). Funny dough - eet er bit hard to not gits yer lamb organic rilly innit?

De lamb frum New Zeelandland is velly good two :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Haws yore wind terdey glennie? Ease itt easin any?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Iffn ai wurnt porli en steal had mi kar, aid be orf fer e treep to Whitby or Scarborough ....
> 
> Wiv breetis sumer taim (lol) ending, mi klokks are orl wrong, cept my pooter klokk ern di radio klok asside mi bed. Shhhhh .... I have been known not to change them cos they'll be right in 6 months time.
> 
> Well ai letts de crokkpot kool sews ai kun leeft orf sum uv de fatt, den aisle charge eet up ergen to mekk it sooper drooly dee lishus.Poor bloo kood smel eat an dint wont is teysti bikkies. Wun finh ermeazed mi dough - Jet, who wos so klever would say pleese wiv her paw, pointin in direkkshun uv wott shi wonted. Bloo, who after 2 years I have only jus gott to do sit, and please, did zakkli dat terwards de lamb. I'll mek shore de greedi blaighters leeve sum fer him :thumbup:


ai kann smell dat dinner frum hear and eets maekin mee hungree, dipp yer bred in da graevy with the smashed spud me laydee and hengjoy x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

That lamb stew is soundin betternbetter. I don offen kook lamb but I fink I gonna haf to get sum win I go to ta store. I bin usin a lot of port lately. I buy the leen pork roast and gets it cut up, then I make a stew out o that. I likes it even better than beef stew, it just seems tastier. Beef has got so espensive that about the onlee beef I gets ennymor is those hamburgers I get wif mistry shops. 

BTW I wer able to reschedule the one I was sposed to du yestday, so I be leevin pretty soon to do it today.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> That lamb stew is soundin betternbetter. I don offen kook lamb but I fink I gonna haf to get sum win I go to ta store. I bin usin a lot of port lately. I buy the leen pork roast and gets it cut up, then I make a stew out o that. I likes it even better than beef stew, it just seems tastier. Beef has got so espensive that about the onlee beef I gets ennymor is those hamburgers I get wif mistry shops.
> 
> BTW I wer able to reschedule the one I was sposed to du yestday, so I be leevin pretty soon to do it today.


howp eat gowes well misellen. BTW the cost of meat is terrible here to. The lamb is spensive butt ai gorrit on offer, an onli fur michael kos he discuvvered in greaseland dat he totally luvved eat

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> howp eat gowes well misellen. BTW the cost of meat is terrible here to. The lamb is spensive butt ai gorrit on offer, an onli fur michael kos he discuvvered in greaseland dat he totally luvved eat
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Regardless of cost, sumtymes yu jus hav to treet yerself.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Regardless of cost, sumtymes yu jus hav to treet yerself.


dat's watta say whin we gits de fabbo cherries from usa in June. Oh boy, are they yummy 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dat's watta say whin we gits de fabbo cherries from usa in June. Oh boy, are they yummy
> :thumbup:


tu bee a trater m'laydee wot bowt ower lublie cherriz from Kent


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> tu bee a trater m'laydee wot bowt ower lublie cherriz from Kent


dey ease gude tu glennie, ern ai etts dem, but de bing churries frum usa is beeg ern hazza kinder crunch two em. When we was in germanland you kood gits wuns laik datt two.....

eenglish happels ern pears are wernderfool, ern deres binna beeg eeg cropp dis yier.
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai woz sew gladd when Nelson Mandela got outta prison, cox South African granni smeefs are scrumdillyumpshus, ern ai woz orn er boycott ev dem affor :-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai woz sew gladd when Nelson Mandela got outta prison, cox South African granni smeefs are scrumdillyumpshus, ern ai woz orn er boycott ev dem affor :-D


Never mynd froot, did yu dipp yer bred in da mashed spud n greayviey-- hizunt eet dark neow weez putted cloks bak, ai forgetted tu chaynge myne larst nite but Boris woked mei hup at yooshul tyme


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I has lorst trak o win we puts ower clocks bak. I thot it wer this week but no. I gess it will be end o November. A few yeers ago,the idiots in DC figgered owt that it wud save energy if they made daylight saving longer so they screwed everthing up. Now I jus wayts till my komplutalator changes, then I change everthin els. All except fer wun littl clok wat is too hard to change so I jus lives wif it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Never mynd froot, did yu dipp yer bred in da mashed spud n greayviey-- hizunt eet dark neow weez putted cloks bak, ai forgetted tu chaynge myne larst nite but Boris woked mei hup at yooshul tyme


yups eets gott dark - clowsed mi kurrtins very hurly. De yung wuns luvved dere diner. I mashed some spud en greivy fer me. Then we were gonna get a cake/torte.cheescake etc delivert, but de plaice ease klozed tunite. Chris un charli went dawn tu co-op en got sum sweeties instedd. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

charli didded de woshin up :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> charli didded de woshin up :thumbup:


Oh Boy! Charli be a keeper. :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

How is the wether now? Is it gettin windy out there?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I went an did my Mistry Shop. I sure am glad I am gonna git my money back fer that wun. That hamburger were nasty. The inside were not cooked good enuff and the bun were so soggy that it falled apart in my hands. I dint even try to finish it. I wont be duin that shop agin. It were a place called "Five Guys" and is supposed to be wun of the best burger places around. HA. Far frun best, just more expensive. Even McDonald's hamburgers are better than that thing.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

sownds laik datt wun will bee sorri whin yu turns yer reeport in.

Nuffink much goin on awtsaid - least eat aint genner bea two kowld. Chris bakter uni temorrow and michael here till wensday.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

just check the bbc, wheel seprently get de rain, but still nott quite sure how far noth. I'm jest above the line. The storms will then belt into denmark, norway and garemanland.

cute picture on bbc site of little kid playing with bubbly foam thrown up from the sea in Brighton... :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

seems dere closing down lotsa commuter trains inter lundun, sew sum pippul will git a duvet day termorrow .....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dat Charli bee a gud gerl,-- duz yore coop stay oewpen till 10 pm? owerz duz, and mei coop just acrorse da roewd from mei soe eets andy if'n I needz owt


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai fink my coop stays hopen til 11p. Very handy.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I went an did my Mistry Shop. I sure am glad I am gonna git my money back fer that wun. That hamburger were nasty. The inside were not cooked good enuff and the bun were so soggy that it falled apart in my hands. I dint even try to finish it. I wont be duin that shop agin. It were a place called "Five Guys" and is supposed to be wun of the best burger places around. HA. Far frun best, just more expensive. Even McDonald's hamburgers are better than that thing.


you bee karfull wot yu eatin missy, kud bee sum of dat fude wot maekes you get runs and sikkies :thumbdown:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> seems dere closing down lotsa commuter trains inter lundun, sew sum pippul will git a duvet day termorrow .....


ai cann juss madjine yore free yunguns larfin att dat vid of the man tellin bowt da car accident, maede mei larf soo mutch neerly hadd da haksident


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> just check the bbc, wheel seprently get de rain, but still nott quite sure how far noth. I'm jest above the line. The storms will then belt into denmark, norway and garemanland.
> 
> cute picture on bbc site of little kid playing with bubbly foam thrown up from the sea in Brighton... :thumbup:


eet aint eevun windie here in leicester, see wot toomorrow breengs


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> How is the wether now? Is it gettin windy out there?


not windy or rain here missy, see wot tomorrow brings


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Last time I went to the local 5 guys (no longer in the same location) they had a good tasting burger...but WAY too many fries.

That much starch is overkill! The restaurant of choice (both for shakes and burgers) is Clovers (sp?). I don't have the need of adding cocoa powder to the chocolate shake. Arby's or Wendy's is too syrupy. Steak 'n Shake isn't bad - but still syrupy. Very few places have a cocoa mixture.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai fink my coop stays hopen til 11p. Very handy.


wee haz mostlie stoodents werk in owers hat wickhends soe dey bee gladd off hextra pennies werking till layte :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai cann juss madjine yore free yunguns larfin att dat vid of the man tellin bowt da car accident, maede mei larf soo mutch neerly hadd da haksident


yups, ai herd eet on KP dis mornin, den got de free tergivver ter lissen. They was reeli hootin - spehully de muvver goose lady wiv de hard backed bible ...

:-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yups, ai herd eet on KP dis mornin, den got de free tergivver ter lissen. They was reeli hootin - spehully de muvver goose lady wiv de hard backed bible ...
> 
> :-D


yes ai larfed at muvver goose, neow finks bowt eet, that kud've bean me   :XD: :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Dat Charli bee a gud gerl,-- duz yore coop stay oewpen till 10 pm? owerz duz, and mei coop just acrorse da roewd from mei soe eets andy if'n I needz owt


ha ha ha! My mind has been on vacation lately. I have been seeing coop as koop as in chicken coop (where chickens sleep) and trying to configure that into what was obviously a store of some sort. It just suddenly registered. Coop as in co-op a co-operative of course. I'm not sure but I think they are something like our Sam's Club and BJ's and Costco. Membership stores where things are discounted. 
We have a co-op organic farm near me where you pay a fee and also can volunteer time at the farm and in return you get vegetables extremely cheap. I haven't bothered with it because I already grow a lot of my own veggies (and they are even cheaper). I think a co-op farm would be good for people who live in apartments and don't have a place to grow anything.
We also have a lot of U-pick farms around where you can pick your own fruit and veggies. I have used these some. Last spring, my niece and her hubby and I went to one and picked strawberries. I still have strawberries in my freezer and it's almos another berry season! There is a u-pick blueberry farm near by that I think I am going to visit next year (yum)
And I sort of got off my own track here but Oh Well, that is the nature of the forum isn't it?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

yer can be a member uv de co-op un git dividents en er chance to vote, but it costs nuffink ter join. Wun uv dem industrial revlolution shops dat has nivver changed.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

we have pick yer own farms an city alotments where peepul can git an allotment dedd cheap ter grow dere own stuff. But beeg waitin lists. Datta whai ai dus mai gardin share wiv Hillary, She leaves in flat nearby so has now garden, so she uses part ub mine, en we share de produce.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> you bee karfull wot yu eatin missy, kud bee sum of dat fude wot maekes you get runs and sikkies :thumbdown:


Thats why I dint finish it. I jus nibbled around the edge where it were cooked OK. But I din't even get all o that part kaws of the nasty bun bein so soggy and comin apart.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Last time I went to the local 5 guys (no longer in the same location) they had a good tasting burger...but WAY too many fries.
> 
> That much starch is overkill! The restaurant of choice (both for shakes and burgers) is Clovers (sp?). I don't have the need of adding cocoa powder to the chocolate shake. Arby's or Wendy's is too syrupy. Steak 'n Shake isn't bad - but still syrupy. Very few places have a cocoa mixture.


I don't really care for 5 Guys FF (too greasy) so I only eat enough of them to check the quality for my report. Your right about being too many. Like I said, I'm glad I get reimbursed in addition to the pay for the shop. But I'm going to refuse this one when it comes up again. BTW they are required to put that extra scoop of fries in the bag. Company rules and that is one of the things I have to check for. If they don't put the extra scoop of fries in (over the top of everything else) they fail the inspection.

I don't get many shakes. When I do, I usually get vanilla or strawberry. If they have them I like cherry but not many places have cherry shakes. There is an old fashioned ice cream parlor a few miles from me that I go to when I want a good shake. It's close enough to get to when I really want one, but far enough to keep me under control. LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Bloo hoping for some lamb


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Bloo hoping for some lamb


Oh howe ai luv that boy bloo, juss luk at that beautifil face, and his eyes, howe kannyu resist , gladd yu sayfe ware yu are x x x x

herro mikey from yer nutty granny x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Oh howe ai luv that boy bloo, juss luk at that beautifil face, and his eyes, howe kannyu resist , gladd yu sayfe ware yu are x x x x
> 
> herro mikey from yer nutty granny x x


lol, bloo is gittin a beat camra phobic, but mikey got dis by howdin a peece er lamb behaind de fone.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mikey sez hello grannie glenni x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> mikey sez hello grannie glenni x


 :thumbup: :thumbup: xx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

well ai juss gorn owt tu taeke sum fleowers to da cemetry for Ron and shudda gotted mei kunoo owt kuz da reever haz breaked eets banks hand ai kudnt get fru, den haz ai turned bak a buss wented bye hand wetted mei fru , hye bet ee larfed awl da waye tu taown, ai did waeve mei humbrells hat eem and fort tu meiself hee aint gotta dad dats fore shore lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> well ai juss gorn owt tu taeke sum fleowers to da cemetry for Ron and shudda gotted mei kunoo owt kuz da reever haz breaked eets banks hand ai kudnt get fru, den haz ai turned bak a buss wented bye hand wetted mei fru , hye bet ee larfed awl da waye tu taown, ai did waeve mei humbrells hat eem and fort tu meiself hee aint gotta dad dats fore shore lol


Big hug for you, cos ai know Ron was a good'un and yu mees him. Clevver bus draiver not messing wiv hold leddi an umbrella. Downt fink wees fludded hier - wel not on top of me hill anyways 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Big hug for you, cos ai know Ron was a good'un and yu mees him. Clevver bus draiver not messing wiv hold leddi an umbrella. Downt fink wees fludded hier - wel not on top of me hill anyways
> :thumbup:


Dat bus draiver was beet norty cos ee new darn well ee wud maeke da beeg waive and whetme fru,   ee cudda wayted till ai gott bye, never mynd .xx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Big hug for you, cos ai know Ron was a good'un and yu mees him. Clevver bus draiver not messing wiv hold leddi an umbrella. Downt fink wees fludded hier - wel not on top of me hill anyways
> :thumbup:


I be glad yu is awright. I were online early this AM an it luks like sum had it pretty bad. I were wurried bout you an Glennee kaws neiver wun o yu wer at the attic. I lukd up Leeds on the wever map an it lukd like yu got a pretty gud part of it.
Stru, the top o hills don't offen gets flooded :lol: :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> well ai juss gorn owt tu taeke sum fleowers to da cemetry for Ron and shudda gotted mei kunoo owt kuz da reever haz breaked eets banks hand ai kudnt get fru, den haz ai turned bak a buss wented bye hand wetted mei fru , hye bet ee larfed awl da waye tu taown, ai did waeve mei humbrells hat eem and fort tu meiself hee aint gotta dad dats fore shore lol


Tu bad that umbrella wernt a rock yu kud frow at that driver. I dunt no wy sum drivers has to be so hateful. He shudda held up an let yu git outta the way. Or at leest slowed down so he dint frow the water over yu. He noed wat he wer duin. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

But at leest yu made it fru the storm and are all right, Thank God for that. I was worried about both of you.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

owe glennie ai dint reed yore kowd rait. Dat bus draiver shud be hung drown ern kwartered. Howp sumwun gottit orn phone - drer's bin draivers sakked fer duin dat ter skoolkidds, nivver maind graneez. Howps yer downt katch kowld. xxxxx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Tu bad that umbrella wernt a rock yu kud frow at that driver. I dunt no wy sum drivers has to be so hateful. He shudda held up an let yu git outta the way. Or at leest slowed down so he dint frow the water over yu. He noed wat he wer duin. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> But at leest yu made it fru the storm and are all right, Thank God for that. I was worried about both of you.


aw fanks fore finin bowt uss missy, weeze sayfe dough , eet bee dark neow and eets onlee 5.30 pm, cutins (drapes) clozdes mei likkul would burner blaezin awaey naicley awl cozy pozy lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe glennie ai dint reed yore kowd rait. Dat bus draiver shud be hung drown ern kwartered. Howp sumwun gottit orn phone - drer's bin draivers sakked fer duin dat ter skoolkidds, nivver maind graneez. Howps yer downt katch kowld. xxxxx


high bee awite ai a tuff ole berd, eet woz kwite funnee reely   eet onlee wetted mei traewzers


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

orl wel hier misellen, ai finks wi ownli gotts de rein. aiz orl kurtins drorn naw wiv mi fermal jim jams un onsie orn. just gunner gow trai sum mashed nana un yoggit.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> orl wel hier misellen, ai finks wi ownli gotts de rein. aiz orl kurtins drorn naw wiv mi fermal jim jams un onsie orn. just gunner gow trai sum mashed nana un yoggit.


did yu henjoy yore masshed nana and yogit


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

yups ai hinjoyed eet, but haddter eeet verri verri sloooowli. Genrully fizzy dwinks haint erdisabble parrently, but fer me lokkle sipps e bubbels is soofing ...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Goo Mornin ebody. I jus chekin in kaws I will be gorn prety mush awl dai. My senior group is goin on a walkin 'gost' tour today in Ybor City. That's an old part of Tampa that was settled back in the 1800's by mostly Cuban cigar makers. It used to be the 'cigar capital' of the world. Now it is mostly an entertainment district with restaurants, nigtclubs, museums, etc. But it has a very rich history and let's just say, 'colorful' past (Mafia bosses, unsolved murders, and supposedly ghosts). A few years ago it was an art colony but the artists left when the 'entertainment' moved in. Frankly, as popular as it is, I won't go into the area at night (I processed to many of the police reports) but, in the daytime, it is a fun place to visit.

So I will be back and taik tu yu tonite (if one o those ghosts doesn't snatch me) eeek!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yups ai hinjoyed eet, but haddter eeet verri verri sloooowli. Genrully fizzy dwinks haint erdisabble parrently, but fer me lokkle sipps e bubbels is soofing ...


ai juss had a fort, wot bowt Comlan, ore eez dat tu u blarrrr  eet kums een dffrunt flayvers, just a fort tu build yu upp m'laydee
neow,ai bean upp tu plant mei likkul panziz for our Ronnie, and d'ya nose. eets quite warm owt, juss a beeta wynd, letts howp wee gits no moore of diss blinkim wevva xxx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

you has gude taim missellen and downt tekk seeties frum streinge men.

iffn ai gits desprut infuff aisle git sum complan glennie, tanks :-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> you has gude taim missellen and downt tekk seeties frum streinge men.
> 
> iffn ai gits desprut infuff aisle git sum complan glennie, tanks :-D


gud gerl, weez gorra fattun yu upp fore Chrimbo
 ai sweetin neow, da lchappie at da wud yard juss foned tu saye hee had moore wud fore mei , soe orf ai wented wid mei pushtchare , ai not reelie a dgypo


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> gud gerl, weez gorra fattun yu upp fore Chrimbo
> ai sweetin neow, da lchappie at da wud yard juss foned tu saye hee had moore wud fore mei , soe orf ai wented wid mei pushtchare , ai not reelie a dgypo


touse lukki wiv datt wude. ai fauns ai hadd summ loggs een mi garridge en putted dem nier de dore fer imergencies, but's ai gotts lottsa shh krillic two.

fattin mi upp fer Chrimbo? Ain aint know turrkee :shock:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> touse lukki wiv datt wude. ai fauns ai hadd summ loggs een mi garridge en putted dem nier de dore fer imergencies, but's ai gotts lottsa shh krillic two.
> 
> fattin mi upp fer Chrimbo? Ain aint know turrkee :shock:


LOL ai nose yu aint noe terkee m'laydee, buut yuoz gotta be fitt tu darnse wownd hand fluuter yer fevvers   :XD: :shock:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> LOL ai nose yu aint noe terkee m'laydee, buut yuoz gotta be fitt tu darnse wownd hand fluuter yer fevvers   :XD: :shock:


lol 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hey glenniw, ai dint nowtis youse got yore pussy katt een yore avatar. Heese luvvelli. Bet he wood henjoi tchesin bloo.

mikey jus gorn orf ter git riddy ter gow awt wiv owuld skool frends. Termorrow hi gows tu devonland two see hees fren frum uni ern den on two kornwallland.

Funni bawt katts ... mi un mikey un chris ease allergical tu dem, butt ai seems ter be les hallergikal tu blak ern wait wuns. Mikey has faund hees less hallergikall two ginger uns, un dey ease wust fer mi .....

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hey glenniw, ai dint nowtis youse got yore pussy katt een yore avatar. Heese luvvelli. Bet he wood henjoi tchesin bloo.
> 
> mikey jus gorn orf ter git riddy ter gow awt wiv owuld skool frends. Termorrow hi gows tu devonland two see hees fren frum uni ern den on two kornwallland.
> 
> ...


GLAD YU NOTEECED MEI BORIS, HELEN GOTTED A NOO POOTER AND GIVED ME HER OTHER WUN SO WHILE SHE WAS HERE DOING AWL THE SWAP OVER AND DAT, AI ARKSED HER IF SHE COULD PUT A PIC ON MEI HAVITAR AND WE CHOOSED BORIS.oops luk wot ai dun used all caps,neow ai bee frit inkase ai gett telled orf


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> GLAD YU NOTEECED MEI BORIS, HELEN GOTTED A NOO POOTER AND GIVED ME HER OTHER WUN SO WHILE SHE WAS HERE DOING AWL THE SWAP OVER AND DAT, AI ARKSED HER IF SHE COULD PUT A PIC ON MEI HAVITAR AND WE CHOOSED BORIS.oops luk wot ai dun used all caps,neow ai bee frit inkase ai gett telled orf


BORIS IS HANSUMM, oops, I wont reeport yu ore mea

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> BORIS IS HANSUMM, oops, I wont reeport yu ore mea
> 
> :thumbup:


fanks fore not reporting us-- ai has tu agree wiv yu, mei Boris eez soo hansum, he be a resku cat, fink he abowt 7yrs old neow, ai reely luv heem e bee gud kumpnie :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> fanks fore not reporting us-- ai has tu agree wiv yu, mei Boris eez soo hansum, he be a resku cat, fink he abowt 7yrs old neow, ai reely luv heem e bee gud kumpnie :thumbup:


giv heem er beeg kuggle frum me an er lick frum bloo x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> giv heem er beeg kuggle frum me an er lick frum bloo x


Dun dat and ee say fanchoo welly muchly and sed hee wud lyke tu plae wiv Bloo :roll:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Dun dat and ee say fanchoo welly muchly and sed hee wud lyke tu plae wiv Bloo :roll:


datt dipends aw bowld boorish es glennie. di katts nix dore thchess him outta dere garden en iffn ai git bakk frum walkkie en deres wun onn mai drive, hee wont kum in de geyte 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> datt dipends aw bowld boorish es glennie. di katts nix dore thchess him outta dere garden en iffn ai git bakk frum walkkie en deres wun onn mai drive, hee wont kum in de geyte
> :thumbup:


Bols eez a verry gentul katt, ee wudunt hert Bloo, ee mite evun runn awaei. Heez a ouse cat and ownlee sees nuvver haminals fru da winder, he be kwite appee doh, ai dursunt lett eem owt cos uv da verrie bizzy road, ai az a srey kat wot kums tu be feeded every dai, my son maede him a likkul kennel tu slip in so reely ai got two katts and Bols chats to eem fru da winder LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Bols eez a verry gentul katt, ee wudunt hert Bloo, ee mite evun runn awaei. Heez a ouse cat and ownlee sees nuvver haminals fru da winder, he be kwite appee doh, ai dursunt lett eem owt cos uv da verrie bizzy road, ai az a srey kat wot kums tu be feeded every dai, my son maede him a likkul kennel tu slip in so reely ai got two katts and Bols chats to eem fru da winder LOL


he sowns laik sutcha sweetie pie


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hey glenniw, ai dint nowtis youse got yore pussy katt een yore avatar. Heese luvvelli. Bet he wood henjoi tchesin bloo.
> 
> mikey jus gorn orf ter git riddy ter gow awt wiv owuld skool frends. Termorrow hi gows tu devonland two see hees fren frum uni ern den on two kornwallland.
> 
> ...


I used to have a friend who was alergic to cats (and just about everything else) but the black and white (tuxedo) cats didn't bother her. She was adopted by one who hung around when she moved into a new house. She named her Charity and the cat ended up sleeping on her bed with her. And never caused a problem even though any other cat would bring on an asthma attack. Go Figure!

Glennee, I also noticed your Avatar. Beautiful Puddy Tat!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I used to have a friend who was alergic to cats (and just about everything else) but the black and white (tuxedo) cats didn't bother her. She was adopted by one who hung around when she moved into a new house. She named her Charity and the cat ended up sleeping on her bed with her. And never caused a problem even though any other cat would bring on an asthma attack. Go Figure!
> 
> Glennee, I also noticed your Avatar. Beautiful Puddy Tat!


Thankyou missy, yes he is beautiful,and the cat who has adopted me, but has to live outside because of Boris, is also black all over, he too is very handsome, luckily i'm not allergic to puddy tats
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nite nite mei fwends sleip tite, sea yu tumorroeo x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenny,

That handsome fellow reminds me of a Tom that had the white collar, and 4 white feet. We named that one Sir Boots. Sir Boots learned to respect Pitt Bulls. Turns out that there wasn't a screen on a basement window and he started his "You can't get to me" teasing. He got a little nibbled around the ribs. The Pitt Bulls' owner thought we'd be upset...but what CAN you do when the dummy kept teasing the dog? She was raised with cats...but Sir Boots thought he was exempt.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Glenny,
> 
> That handsome fellow reminds me of a Tom that had the white collar, and 4 white feet. We named that one Sir Boots. Sir Boots learned to respect Pitt Bulls. Turns out that there wasn't a screen on a basement window and he started his "You can't get to me" teasing. He got a little nibbled around the ribs. The Pitt Bulls' owner thought we'd be upset...but what CAN you do when the dummy kept teasing the dog? She was raised with cats...but Sir Boots thought he was exempt.


Oh I love that name Sir Boots, might pinch that and call my handsome boy Sir Boris  he has four white feet too.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Those Tuxedo cats are my favorite. I have never actually had one because I always get adopted by the cat that needs me before I think I am ready to get one. So I never get a chance to actually choose for myself. If I ever get that chance, I will choose a Tuxedo.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Those Tuxedo cats are my favorite. I have never actually had one because I always get adopted by the cat that needs me before I think I am ready to get one. So I never get a chance to actually choose for myself. If I ever get that chance, I will choose a Tuxedo.


Tuxedo is good name for that kind of cat. When the boys were young we kept rats. Sheila won the best in class for all of Yorkshire. S he was like a tuxedo but with rats they call them hooded. There was nothing special about Sheila, excpet she was the only one in the show

:thumbup: :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Tuxedo is good name for that kind of cat. When the boys were young we kept rats. Sheila won the best in class for all of Yorkshire. S he was like a tuxedo but with rats they call them hooded. There was nothing special about Sheila, excpet she was the only one in the show
> 
> :thumbup: :-D


I bet Sheila was a pretty lady. Rats make really nice pets, I keep thinking bout getting one. Right now I'm trying to reach a petless state for a bit (I probably won't succeed) so I refuse to get any more animals. But I can never get past a cage of rats, mice or any other rodent without stopping. One of these days, one of those critters is going to 'speak' to me and you know what will happen. 
Mice are my absolute favorite pet, they are easy to care for, sweet, affectionate, and just plain fun. BUT they live too short a time and it breaks my heart to lose one. So I won't get any more. I have had both rabbits and guinea pigs and love both but I think I prefer the guinea pig (don't really know why).

Aw shoot, lets face it. I love 'em all! :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I hads mice ern guinea peegs as a kid. But ratts is more laik dawgs - dey kun lernt dere own neime un stuf. True, dey downt leave long dough. Iffn yu gitts ratts get two feemails. Dey nede de kumpanni an dey ease klivverer dan de boy wuns ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ai a wimp cos ai dussunt lyke rats, ore meeces, mei boys had hamsters when they woz likkul, but ai deednt kare much fore dem eever, dunnt lyke snaykes , karnt minadgin enywun keapin wun fore a pett


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Iffn ownli youse lott kood si mi. aiz jes hadda share, urn poot orn di wunsi ai sent for on amazing. Is balck wiv pink ern redd stars ern flawers an eets gotta hood wiv pom pom drawer stings

ai luke like andy pandy


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

dis page hazza pitcher ev andy pandy. I am steel inn ferapy frum the shokk uv lernin he wossa boy ....

http://rememberwhen.gazettelive.co.uk/2010/04/what-price-nostalgia.html


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dis page hazza pitcher ev andy pandy. I am steel inn ferapy frum the shokk uv lernin he wossa boy ....
> 
> http://rememberwhen.gazettelive.co.uk/2010/04/what-price-nostalgia.html


oh yu are funnee m'ladyee, ai betts yu naice and warm tho, if Mikey woz steel att howme hee kud've tooked a pikshure ov yu


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Iffn ownli youse lott kood si mi. aiz jes hadda share, urn poot orn di wunsi ai sent for on amazing. Is balck wiv pink ern redd stars ern flawers an eets gotta hood wiv pom pom drawer stings
> 
> ai luke like andy pandy


yu hand mei kud goe tu hallowean as handy pandy and loopy loo


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yu hand mei kud goe tu hallowean as handy pandy and loopy loo


eet is halloween tunite ore termorrow? Aisle turn mi hawtsaide laits orf tu mekk eat two skerry tu kum tu mai dore ....

whin wi nussie whirr hier, dere woz nok oen dore frum veri streinge wumman arskin iffn ai had any old ridding glarses tu sel. I sed no korse aiz ownli gotted wun pear frum paund shopp fer nittin fin stuff at nite. Den shi arskid mi iffn ai hadd owuld wotchiz, sew ai showd her mi marks ern spensers wun lol. Den shi arsked mi iffn ai had eni odd eerings medd uv gowuld korse shi wude bye dem. ai sedd troothfulli dat ai dint where joolry (not blummin gowuld inniwei). Prolly kaysin de djoynt..... ai du hav mi wedin ern gagement ring sumwear butt dey woz dedd chep at taim (mai choose) and aim nort two hard upp ferrer quid lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> eet is halloween tunite ore termorrow? Aisle turn mi hawtsaide laits orf tu mekk eat two skerry tu kum tu mai dore ....
> 
> whin wi nussie whirr hier, dere woz nok oen dore frum veri streinge wumman arskin iffn ai had any old ridding glarses tu sel. I sed no korse aiz ownli gotted wun pear frum paund shopp fer nittin fin stuff at nite. Den shi arskid mi iffn ai hadd owuld wotchiz, sew ai showd her mi marks ern spensers wun lol. Den shi arsked mi iffn ai had eni odd eerings medd uv gowuld korse shi wude bye dem. ai sedd troothfulli dat ai dint where joolry (not blummin gowuld inniwei). Prolly kaysin de djoynt..... ai du hav mi wedin ern gagement ring sumwear butt dey woz dedd chep at taim (mai choose) and aim nort two hard upp ferrer quid lol


eet bee hellowean furzdai, ai gonna hott up a penny and geeve em eef dey kum nokkinn mei dore  knott reelie butt ai nose sumboddie oo duz dat and she prolly gits a brik fru her winder  
du yu fink steinge wumman woz dgypsy , blinkin chiek, yu haz tu bee soe carfull dese daiz innit ;-)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Iffn ownli youse lott kood si mi. aiz jes hadda share, urn poot orn di wunsi ai sent for on amazing. Is balck wiv pink ern redd stars ern flawers an eets gotta hood wiv pom pom drawer stings
> 
> ai luke like andy pandy


Pikshers - I want pikshers!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Wi dont haf miny kids in mi nayborhood to go trik er treat. Even when ther were kids, they niver kame up to mi end of the street. I gess it luked tu dark an skary. I uster get kandy an stuff tu giv em, but I never had enny kum askin fer it so I ended up eetin it miself. I dont even bover about it enny more. I used to like seein the litl kids in thare costooms, but thare arent enny to see nou.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Pikshers - I want pikshers!!


Yaeh wee want pikshures!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Wi dont haf miny kids in mi nayborhood to go trik er treat. Even when ther were kids, they niver kame up to mi end of the street. I gess it luked tu dark an skary. I uster get kandy an stuff tu giv em, but I never had enny kum askin fer it so I ended up eetin it miself. I dont even bover about it enny more. I used to like seein the litl kids in thare costooms, but thare arent enny to see nou.


high allus keap sweeties tu giv eef da kids kum nollin on dore, ai dont fink da parents let em kum these daiz , tu menny weerdoez abowt, and dat teakes awl da fun owt of hallowean for dem, sumtymes there mums kum wiv verry likkul wuns and wayte by da gate fote dem, larst yeer sum lads chucked heggs at shop windows, dats BAD.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Right now I'm having my legs wrapped up for health control reasons...really I'm thinking that I've succeeded at reaching Mummy or zombie status because the wrapping is appropriate for the 31st of October. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Right now I'm having my legs wrapped up for health control reasons...really I'm thinking that I've succeeded at reaching Mummy or zombie status because the wrapping is appropriate for the 31st of October. :XD: :XD: :XD:


downt gew skeerin eni likkle kidds kaixxie an howp yer leggs git better fer di wrappin. Luvvsa ya


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

pitcher


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Neow lux reely kozee :thumbup: if'n ai new how tu putted da pikky on hear ai kud show yu awl meiy wonzee.
ai hoping Bloo steel nose whu yu are in dat naice howtfeet


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bloo allers nose mee. ai ease dinner laydiii :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> pitcher


It's a lovely piksher (Most of you is hidden but you haf pretty eyes). Does yu sleep in the hoodie? I bet it is warm.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> It's a lovely piksher (Most of you is hidden but you haf pretty eyes). Does yu sleep in the hoodie? I bet it is warm.


aize nott slepten een eet yett, but kan doo iffn eet gits kowld nuff. ai is jes werrin eat een ause wiv fermall unnerneaf .......

ern mowust uv mi ease heeden korse urv innerpol

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aize nott slepten een eet yett, but kan doo iffn eet gits kowld nuff. ai is jes werrin eat een ause wiv fermall unnerneaf .......
> 
> ern mowust uv mi ease heeden korse urv innerpol
> 
> :thumbup:


ai finkin we shud awl gett wun then da innerpol weel nivver fynd uss, ai nottiss da greammer pleese aint bin saryin mutch laytelely,fink she myte av gotted da messidge :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai finkin we shud awl gett wun then da innerpol weel nivver fynd uss, ai nottiss da greammer pleese aint bin saryin mutch laytelely,fink she myte av gotted da messidge :thumbup:


troo

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Grimlin pleece reely sorta gotted slapt doun on her last attak. I fink wi not ta onee wuns what are tyrd of her.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ai beein norty neow bye saeyin ai weesh shee wud cum bak den wee kud haz sun fun :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ai beein norty neow bye saeyin ai weesh shee wud cum bak den wee kud haz sun fun :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


bea karefull wotchha weesh fore 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> bea karefull wotchha weesh fore
> :thumbup:


   --- THERES SOME BLINKIN GUD BANGERS BEEIN LETT ORF WOwND EAR--ooower sshhh dont tell-- az yu seed da ptyce uv summov da fyrewrkes, sum arese £50, myte as well set lyte to a wad of tenners, moore munny den sense


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> --- THERES SOME BLINKIN GUD BANGERS BEEIN LETT ORF WOwND EAR--ooower sshhh dont tell-- az yu seed da ptyce uv summov da fyrewrkes, sum arese £50, myte as well set lyte to a wad of tenners, moore munny den sense


some time ergo ai arskid mi frend haw dey kood hafford dem fairwirks, She seys dey jus bust inter de faktree ivri yier. Haul kwaiyet hier. :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> some time ergo ai arskid mi frend haw dey kood hafford dem fairwirks, She seys dey jus bust inter de faktree ivri yier. Haul kwaiyet hier. :thumbup:


Feevin b****s dats dissonist, glad eets awl kwiet there, downt want ouwer Bloo tu bee frykend


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mi un bloo offter beddy byes nite. Slepe wel y'all x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

No Trick-or-Treaters tried to come by...but I adored the rain we had. Pity it can't continue to tomorrow night.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> No Trick-or-Treaters tried to come by...but I adored the rain we had. Pity it can't continue to tomorrow night.


snap. It was pouring here too. How's yore legg?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Mornin folks. I gonna hafta be kinder quiet fer a day er so. I received noticethatI has used 90% of mi data allowance fer the month. It don't reset until Monday an they charges too much if I go over. So I will be stayin off the net fer a bit. Tawk to yu later. I luvs yu one an awl.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

luvs ya two misellen. Yu tekk kare. ye hier?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No trick or treats my way either, hows your leg kaixxie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Aw weez gonna miss you missy, beehive yore sen wile yu be gorn luvsya x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

two menny fairwirks tonite fer bloo's likin. I've just built a pillow fortress around him. Seems to help the poor boy


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> two menny fairwirks tonite fer bloo's likin. I've just built a pillow fortress around him. Seems to help the poor boy


wee got fyrewerks two, eets porinreign so ai opres dey sune awl go howme and da fyrewerks get whet fru and goe owt lyke damp skwibbs he he dats a djoke   Boris dusunt kare ee be sliep on da sofa, glad yu henjoined yore cheezi sheepards pai


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wee got fyrewerks two, eets porinreign so ai opres dey sune awl go howme and da fyrewerks get whet fru and goe owt lyke damp skwibbs he he dats a djoke   Boris dusunt kare ee be sliep on da sofa, glad yu henjoined yore cheezi sheepards pai


ai henjoyed eet sew mutch ai iz train sum morr. Ai downt no when di beeg bonfair is hier - dey hav wun een Roundhay Park two enkurridge peepul nott ter bovver havvin wun een bak gardin. Wen wee fust kumta leedsland, wee koodnt unnerstand wai di traffik woz nows two tail autside wun day. Twos Michael Jackson in de park. Nau iffn eets sumwun faymus, dey blokks de rowuds off nessun yore er rezident, Whin Robbie Williams came ai woz eibell tu draiv orn ern empti rowd gowin parst evribuddi wokkin lol 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai henjoyed eet sew mutch ai iz train sum morr. Ai downt no when di beeg bonfair is hier - dey hav wun een Roundhay Park two enkurridge peepul nott ter bovver havvin wun een bak gardin. Wen wee fust kumta leedsland, wee koodnt unnerstand wai di traffik woz nows two tail autside wun day. Twos Michael Jackson in de park. Nau iffn eets sumwun faymus, dey blokks de rowuds off nessun yore er rezident, Whin Robbie Williams came ai woz eibell tu draiv orn ern empti rowd gowin parst evribuddi wokkin lol
> :thumbup:


Orf tu beddy byes neow, slieep well awl my fwends xxx See yu tomorrer


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Being able to use both hands almost equally - wouldn't you believe it's both legs below the knee (mainly). That's why I'm trying to work with Wishard health services here to reduce them so I can walk more. Have to give your "drawbridge" a workout!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Being able to use both hands almost equally - wouldn't you believe it's both legs below the knee (mainly). That's why I'm trying to work with Wishard health services here to reduce them so I can walk more. Have to give your "drawbridge" a workout!


I have a zapper to make it softer or harder, and the butler is working on one of those move-along without walking things (don't know what they are called) that you get at airports

:thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Pity we couldn't have actually used it for All Hallow's Eve. What does Christmas or New Years Day look like?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Pity we couldn't have actually used it for All Hallow's Eve. What does Christmas or New Years Day look like?


Should be fixed by then


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I haven't herd from enybodee awl dai, wheres yu awl gorn


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I haven't herd from enybodee awl dai, wheres yu awl gorn


hier ai ease glennie, havin an absent maindid dei ....spowke tu mi steppi un dadi. They henjoyed di piccie uv bloo en de rowst lamm, en dey wotchid wot ai fink woz tenis on telli. Bloo ease tucked up innis pillow fortriss agin - raight ai mai side, den wiv a pillow eiver side en wun orn topp. mekks heem nott sheever, pore boy


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hier ai ease glennie, havin an absent maindid dei ....spowke tu mi steppi un dadi. They henjoyed di piccie uv bloo en de rowst lamm, en dey wotchid wot ai fink woz tenis on telli. Bloo ease tucked up innis pillow fortriss agin - raight ai mai side, den wiv a pillow eiver side en wun orn topp. mekks heem nott sheever, pore boy


pore boy,gud djob ee haz a gud mummy tu luk arfter heim,when ai went for chinese tunight Helen has a cd of fiyrewerks wot she puts on inn da arftrnoon afore the bangs start( and their dorg named vizi cos she be a hungarian visla) gets used to them and taykes no noteece when da reel wuns start hin da evenin :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> pore boy,gud djob ee haz a gud mummy tu luk arfter heim,when ai went for chinese tunight Helen has a cd of fiyrewerks wot she puts on inn da arftrnoon afore the bangs start( and their dorg named vizi cos she be a hungarian visla) gets used to them and taykes no noteece when da reel wuns start hin da evenin :thumbup:


ai telled you abowt the stray cat wots adopted me, ai named him Fat cat?hee been around fore 2 years, well Wendy the naice lady whoo rents the cottage next dore tu me, where awl dem dorgs were-- shee be so kynd and letted fat cat inn her howse soe ee wudnt bee frykend, ai bet ee finks awl his christmasses have cum awl tugevva
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> pore boy,gud djob ee haz a gud mummy tu luk arfter heim,when ai went for chinese tunight Helen has a cd of fiyrewerks wot she puts on inn da arftrnoon afore the bangs start( and their dorg named vizi cos she be a hungarian visla) gets used to them and taykes no noteece when da reel wuns start hin da evenin :thumbup:


ai downt fink ai kood doo datt. Parrently er lott dipends on taim a yier de doggie woz born. Iffn eraund bonfire night, den deyd bee hokey kos puppis fink it nomall. Awer larst dorg Jet woz skeered two an di vet gevv diazepam for her den wi put a bed in cubburd under se stairs. Tried a diazie on bloo, dint seem two doo enyfing, den he sleed hedd first orf sofa onto hees nowse.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai telled you abowt the stray cat wots adopted me, ai named him Fat cat?hee been around fore 2 years, well Wendy the naice lady whoo rents the cottage next dore tu me, where awl dem dorgs were-- shee be so kynd and letted fat cat inn her howse soe ee wudnt bee frykend, ai bet ee finks awl his christmasses have cum awl tugevva
> :thumbup:


 dattsa a naise neyburr. Somewhat diffrent tu de larse lott. Mi mumi hadda katt wot kein een smelin uv fansi purr fume. Hi youster veezit er leddi down road ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dattsa a naise neyburr. Somewhat diffrent tu de larse lott. Mi mumi hadda katt wot kein een smelin uv fansi purr fume. Hi youster veezit er leddi down road ....


oo i betted hee had lottsa cuggles frum dat sweat smellie laydee


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo i betted hee had lottsa cuggles frum dat sweat smellie laydee


hackshully wee harnt had menny fyrewerks rownd hear, fore wun fing eats reignin reely bad and verry windee, soe ai fink awl the kids haz gorn howme, ai bet day wayte til nuvva nyte wen eet not raynin, high wish theyd ban da wrethced fings,dares neerly awlwaiz sumbodee getts hurted or berned baddlee every yeer


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> hackshully wee harnt had menny fyrewerks rownd hear, fore wun fing eats reignin reely bad and verry windee, soe ai fink awl the kids haz gorn howme, ai bet day wayte til nuvva nyte wen eet not raynin, high wish theyd ban da wrethced fings,dares neerly awlwaiz sumbodee getts hurted or berned baddlee every yeer


high go tu bedd neow, sleip well lovlies see yu tumorrer x x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

up the wooden stairs to bedfordshire with you, and good night good folk wherever you may be :-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> up the wooden stairs to bedfordshire with you, and good night good folk wherever you may be :-D


LOL my Dad used tu saye dat :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Sew hawse evribuddy two dei?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Sew hawse evribuddy two dei?


eiz hokay, hopes yu awl iz two, ai add lowdesa happuls gived tu me soa high med 5 cwumbels, wun heech fore mei suns,wun fore mei naice naybur, and wun fore mei. Owz yu tudai m'laydde


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mai fleepin tumi ease up ter treeks ergin. I koont bi bovvered tu gitt outa bedd dis mornin and datt gude boy bloo dint komplain at all, jes kem bakk upsteres tu git in wiv mi, dough hi hant bean hawt or had hees brekkie. Nuffink laik lain bak ter bak wiv er worm doggie ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> mai fleepin tumi ease up ter treeks ergin. I koont bi bovvered tu gitt outa bedd dis mornin and datt gude boy bloo dint komplain at all, jes kem bakk upsteres tu git in wiv mi, dough hi hant bean hawt or had hees brekkie. Nuffink laik lain bak ter bak wiv er worm doggie ...


fleepin ecky thump dat aint gud, d'ya finks eet myte bee dat sheppaeds pye wots setted it orf?
Bloo boyo iz sutch a gud un, ai finks ee nose wen yu dunt feil well x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> fleepin ecky thump dat aint gud, d'ya finks eet myte bee dat sheppaeds pye wots setted it orf?
> Bloo boyo iz sutch a gud un, ai finks ee nose wen yu dunt feil well x x


downt fink eet wars de pai. nursi kemm een dis monnin ern ease brinin er dokker nix taim, korse praps ai nides more uv de meddikeshun stuff. ai did fiel morr henergettiikk yisterday fer avvin eeten. mebbie jes er likkel step bakk is orl.

aint inribuddy grumpi orn kp ergin?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Dat fool of a doggie....... I had just had a shower and got myself all clean and cosy, so what did he do? Nip out and roll in fox poo. Write in frunt uv mi aiz, finking eat whirr a gaym win ai shawtidd.

Getting that hound in the bath is like planning a military manouvre, but its all dun now. Thank gudeness for the dog shampoo stuf ai fawnd on amazing that reeli dus gitt de smel awt.

Wel datts mai hexersize fer der week .... :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Dat fool of a doggie....... I had just had a shower and got myself all clean and cosy, so what did he do? Nip out and roll in fox poo. Write in frunt uv mi aiz, finking eat whirr a gaym win ai shawtidd.
> 
> Getting that hound in the bath is like planning a military manouvre, but its all dun now. Thank gudeness for the dog shampoo stuf ai fawnd on amazing that reeli dus gitt de smel awt.
> 
> Wel datts mai hexersize fer der week .... :thumbup:


Bloo wer super gud tu yu wyle yu wer sikees so he jus wanted his reward! An he unnerstans that mummies needs thayr exercise so he made shur yu gotted it. He sush a gud bouy!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I has mayde a amazin diskovry. When I dont spend awl day on KP Iackshully git sum nittin dun!!
I got severlinches dun on my sock yarn stole I bin wurkin on. And I started on my new top. WOW! I had bin wunderin why I wernt gittin ennywhayr wif my nittin. I gess its kaws I has to spend sum tyme acktually knitting. Nou isnt that a wunderful diskovry?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Kaixie, are your legs doing better? I didn't answer your last posts cause I was about to run over on my data limit. I wouldn't worry so much about that if they didn't charge those darn overage fees.

I thought it was only your legs that were affected but didn't you mention your hands too? Are they OK?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Loll misellen, is nais ter hav yer bakk ferrer beet. U been duin WHAT - knitting, fansi dat,

On pooter things, and frum wott aiv scene on kp, ai fink we mebbies git better pakkagiz hier. Ore ai is stravagent. Ai gots an unlimitid wun, koz ai yousiz mi lappie fer evryting. Nivver poot de telly orn, sew ai got datt redoosed tu.

haws yu duin eniwei misellen?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> downt fink eet wars de pai. nursi kemm een dis monnin ern ease brinin er dokker nix taim, korse praps ai nides more uv de meddikeshun stuff. ai did fiel morr henergettiikk yisterday fer avvin eeten. mebbie jes er likkel step bakk is orl.
> 
> aint inribuddy grumpi orn kp ergin?


Yes ai noteesed da grumpies, why du dey has tu tern summut kwite innosent intu a blinkin slangink match darez know ned fer eet, sumwun writ abowt Cilla singing abowt yer Da, and dey awl gets inn a teezy :thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I gess I bett git misel ower to the rest o KP an kotch up. Then I no wat yu ar tawkin about LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Yes ai noteesed da grumpies, why du dey has tu tern summut kwite innosent intu a blinkin slangink match darez know ned fer eet, sumwun writ abowt Cilla singing abowt yer Da, and dey awl gets inn a teezy :thumbdown:


ai dint speshully knowtis datt wun, hant follered eet, butt de price ern taip erv yarn pippul ur att eat ergin.

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Loll misellen, is nais ter hav yer bakk ferrer beet. U been duin WHAT - knitting, fansi dat,
> 
> On pooter things, and frum wott aiv scene on kp, ai fink we mebbies git better pakkagiz hier. Ore ai is stravagent. Ai gots an unlimitid wun, koz ai yousiz mi lappie fer evryting. Nivver poot de telly orn, sew ai got datt redoosed tu.
> 
> haws yu duin eniwei misellen?


eiz suner chat wiv mie fwends on diss fred enyways, but ai duz has tu put mei twopennirth een wen ai sees summatt dat maekes me hangry, spose ai shudnt git involvd butt ai doo


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai dint speshully knowtis datt wun, hant follered eet, butt de price ern taip erv yarn pippul ur att eat ergin.
> 
> :thumbup:


Haint sawn dat un, fink dey shud shurrup and gerron wi dare nittin LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Haint sawn dat un, fink dey shud shurrup and gerron wi dare nittin LOL


lol, like what we do :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

flippin fierwirks orf ergin. wish dey had summat laik ern hair reyd wornin ore summat. Bloos in his fairwirk shelter. Hi smells gude eniwei. and ai dumpid hees coller een zoflora deesinfektant - fresh linnen scent, sew dats howkey. Hangin orn ter mi shernell nummberr faif fer di mowment.

dew eni uv yu laik purrfoom? Ai heytes enifink wiv musk ore patchouli, but laiks citrussy stuff.
win ai woz jes lurnin tu reed, we haddter ter gow to teechers desk evridei tu reed tu hurr. Never forgott hau nais Miss White smelled. Ollers luved eet seense. :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

jes memberd dere woz ollers ut lease wun keed in klarse wu woz smeli. Praps datts wai shee wore eet. :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai dint speshully knowtis datt wun, hant follered eet, butt de price ern taip erv yarn pippul ur att eat ergin.
> 
> :thumbup:


That one I has notisd. I speshully enjoys reedin bout the peepl who buys the best yarn to knit fer charity. Gives away better than what they keep fer themselvs. (I beleeve them, an I be lukin fer a bridge to buy and I heer I kin buy som desert land in the Florida Everglades too) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> That one I has notisd. I speshully enjoys reedin bout the peepl who buys the best yarn to knit fer charity. Gives away better than what they keep fer themselvs. (I beleeve them, an I be lukin fer a bridge to buy and I heer I kin buy som desert land in the Florida Everglades too) :lol: :lol: :lol:


ooo you ease norti misellen. di wun about buffalo or bison or bigfoot or yeti spun wiv gowuld nokked mi fer siks.

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ooo you ease norti misellen. di wun about buffalo or bison or bigfoot or yeti spun wiv gowuld nokked mi fer siks.
> 
> :thumbup:


Yes I liked dat wun to. Them other genrus piple has shaymed me so I fink I will buy som o that gold stuff an knit a few blankets fer the shelter dogs. :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I read about yarn spun from mink hair also. They brush the mink to get it so the animal is not hurt. I actually would like to get some of that. But, if I ever manage to get any, it will be for selfish old ME not to give away! (we kant awl be perfict).


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> Kaixie, are your legs doing better? I didn't answer your last posts cause I was about to run over on my data limit. I wouldn't worry so much about that if they didn't charge those darn overage fees.
> 
> I thought it was only your legs that were affected but didn't you mention your hands too? Are they OK?


Ewe wood mention Mink! Knaw Eye has to ha' sum! Still holding hopes fur Buffalo and Yak yarn.

Actually with my hands - I write left-handed and crochet (or) knit right-handed. Switching hands is the norm for cross-stitch. We need to have a Paypal account that we fund through sock or baby clothing sales. I don't knit quickly...but that shouldn't shut me out of the baby clothing...I can do the socks if'fn y'all do the other blanket and/or clothing. I'll just need about 2-300 yards of the color/texture of what you're working with...and the pattern - so it will match.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Mink are vicious critters. You woont git me brushin dem. Actually I fink Bloos hair wood be veri spensive. Nott a lot of it, un he nivver seems tu shed.

Saunds like ww3 at the bottom of my garden. Bloo is shaking sew hard hees rattling the floorboards and is panting with fright. I've never seen him so scared. Tried hiding a leetel beet uv my emergency trank stash in a skittle, but he's too scared tu eet a sweeti.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I read about yarn spun from mink hair also. They brush the mink to get it so the animal is not hurt. I actually would like to get some of that. But, if I ever manage to get any, it will be for selfish old ME not to give away! (we kant awl be perfict).


wee wunce had husky dorg, and saeved his fer fore a laeydee whu did dat speenin lark and shee maede jumners and skarvez and fings,dey woz lublee hand sorft


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wee wunce had husky dorg, and saeved his fer fore a laeydee whu did dat speenin lark and shee maede jumners and skarvez and fings,dey woz lublee hand sorft


spun dog hair is veri gude, an ai shood fink huskies are prolly the best. mai frend hadd a huski wot never keim in - happy autside, ivven een koldest wevver .

:-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> spun dog hair is veri gude, an ai shood fink huskies are prolly the best. mai frend hadd a huski wot never keim in - happy autside, ivven een koldest wevver .
> 
> :-D


Hakshulie huskies shud lieve owtside dey yoosed tu da kold and dey downt shed dare kowts soe mutch, but ours fort ee woz a person and lieved eendores, his hair kaeame owt in handfulls, and when we combed him could getted a plaggy carrier full een noe tyme


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> flippin fierwirks orf ergin. wish dey had summat laik ern hair reyd wornin ore summat. Bloos in his fairwirk shelter. Hi smells gude eniwei. and ai dumpid hees coller een zoflora deesinfektant - fresh linnen scent, sew dats howkey. Hangin orn ter mi shernell nummberr faif fer di mowment.
> 
> dew eni uv yu laik purrfoom? Ai heytes enifink wiv musk ore patchouli, but laiks citrussy stuff.
> win ai woz jes lurnin tu reed, we haddter ter gow to teechers desk evridei tu reed tu hurr. Never forgott hau nais Miss White smelled. Ollers luved eet seense. :-D


high luv mei purrfoom, suntynes ai ware clinique, butt mei feavrit eez armani code,mei keeds allus nose wot tu by mei fore b/days or Chissmas


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> high luv mei purrfoom, suntynes ai ware clinique, butt mei feavrit eez armani code,mei keeds allus nose wot tu by mei fore b/days or Chissmas


ai likes clinique happy 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai likes clinique happy
> :thumbup:


snap lol x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'm afeared th' Eye'll not ha' a nose if'fn y'all keep wearing perfume (or worse - Carmex/Campho-Phenique/Vicks Vapo-rub).

Eye does luv y'all - but can nae be around Camphor oil mixtures.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'm afeared th' Eye'll not ha' a nose if'fn y'all keep wearing perfume (or worse - Carmex/Campho-Phenique/Vicks Vapo-rub).
> 
> Eye does luv y'all - but can nae be around Camphor oil mixtures.


I'll deffo lay off the Vicks for you kaixxie m'dear 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye'm afeared th' Eye'll not ha' a nose if'fn y'all keep wearing perfume (or worse - Carmex/Campho-Phenique/Vicks Vapo-rub).
> 
> Eye does luv y'all - but can nae be around Camphor oil mixtures.


poor kaixie, I know lottsa peepul who canna wear purrfume, ore even bear the smell, i lyke smell of Vicks vapour rub, reemynds wen I was a lttle child and had a cold, Mum would rub some on my chest :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> poor kaixie, I know lottsa peepul who canna wear purrfume, ore even bear the smell, i lyke smell of Vicks vapour rub, reemynds wen I was a lttle child and had a cold, Mum would rub some on my chest :thumbup: :thumbup:


ai nose a lott two. My merican SIL can't cope with any perfumes at all - she has asthma and loadsa allergies. When she's around I nivver use anyfing laik dat. Funni dough, she laiks vicks.

On clinique purr fooms glennie, u no dere aromatics elixir? Soooo strong. My MIL used to wear it orl de taim - yer kood smel eat er mile erway. After she died I gotta leetel free sample en sent it two mi neice. She didnt wear eat butt sniffed it to reemind her uv Gladys

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai nose a lott two. My merican SIL can't cope with any perfumes at all - she has asthma and loadsa allergies. When she's around I nivver use anyfing laik dat. Funni dough, she laiks vicks.
> 
> On clinique purr fooms glennie, u no dere aromatics elixir? Soooo strong. My MIL used to wear it orl de taim - yer kood smel eat er mile erway. After she died I gotta leetel free sample en sent it two mi neice. She didnt wear eat butt sniffed it to reemind her uv Gladys
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


oh yes use aromatiks too, BUT ownlee wun small skwert cuz eet iz pwerful, arfter ai had been tu sea mei sis, her huzband would come in from work and say ' Jans been'
 mei Ma used Nina ricky and wen ai smell dat remynds me of her, funne ow smells remynd us, digestive biskits remind me of a boy in infant clarss, fink ee ewester pee iz pants and wen they dryed, he sat near da raydiater and dryed kwik he smelled uv dygestif


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oh yes use aromatiks too, BUT ownlee wun small skwert cuz eet iz pwerful, arfter ai had been tu sea mei sis, her huzband would come in from work and say ' Jans been'
> mei Ma used Nina ricky and wen ai smell dat remynds me of her, funne ow smells remynd us, digestive biskits remind me of a boy in infant clarss, fink ee ewester pee iz pants and wen they dryed, he sat near da raydiater and dryed kwik he smelled uv dygestif


Glennie, ar yu sayin that digestif biskits smells like pee?LOL I lykes them an buys them a lot (they not as sweet as cookies which tend to be tu sweet fer my tayst). Nou I afreed that the digestifs are gonna mayk me theenk o pee. :lol: :thumbdown: :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not fussy bout perfoom. I buys whatever is on sale. But I haf to snif it first caus a lot of perfoom makes me sneez mi hed orf. 
My first job after high school was in the base exchange and they put me on the perfume counter. They had to move me cause I sneesd so much, an my eyes got awl red an swollen. Next they put me (and my sweet tooth) at the candy counter. That was a mistake also, those darn packages kept bustin open on me!
I finly ended up sittin at the front door and checkin ID cards to make sure nobody came in that shouldn't.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Glennie, ar yu sayin that digestif biskits smells like pee?LOL I lykes them an buys them a lot (they not as sweet as cookies which tend to be tu sweet fer my tayst). Nou I afreed that the digestifs are gonna mayk me theenk o pee. :lol: :thumbdown: :lol:


owe glennie, glennie glennie :hunf:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> owe glennie, glennie glennie :hunf:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

does any of yous hav a day uv bean sikk en tyred uv bean sikk en tyred? Downt laik ter gwumell, but dats moi terdey :thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> does any of yous hav a day uv bean sikk en tyred uv bean sikk en tyred? Downt laik ter gwumell, but dats moi terdey :thumbdown:


I do no what your tawkin about!! In my kase, i gits tyrd of bein weak and achin awl the tyme. It drains awl yur energy and keeps you frum duin what yu want tu du.

I fink your entitled to grumble sumtymes if yu feel lyke it. Sumtymes that seems to help fer sum reason. reminds me of mi Mum. She had spells of bein sick (she had migraines awl her life). Ever nou and then, she would just groan, big and long and loud. Then she would be quiet fer a minit and then say "I don't know why, but that just seems to help". I think thats the way it is wif grumblin sumtymes, "it just seems to help".

So grumble if you wants tu, and pamper yourself. You deserve it.

We luvs yu.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

luvs ya two . I knew en irish laydee whu wood hav spells uv mourning her beybi. She sedd "oh wel, the more you cry, the less you pee". I allers member datt wun ...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> luvs ya two . I knew en irish laydee whu wood hav spells uv mourning her beybi. She sedd "oh wel, the more you cry, the less you pee". I allers member datt wun ...


I niver herd that un but I gess it's tru wen ya think abowt it. Only I reeeeeely don't like the stuffy nose and hedake that I gits wen I cry. Peein is jus eesier I fink.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

De physical therapist dun got me again! Eye'm in permanant mummy mode below both de knees. 'N Eye like it! <snicker!>


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> De physical therapist dun got me again! Eye'm in permanant mummy mode below both de knees. 'N Eye like it! <snicker!>


does it keep you cosie? I got to like my surgical stockings. De only part uv me ai like bean touched is my feet. De stokkings were laik a foot cuddle 
:thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One nice thing about this wrapping or the ace/kirlex is that I do nae ha' t' keep putting on the kirlex after a clothing change. Something had to change <G>


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> One nice thing about this wrapping or the ace/kirlex is that I do nae ha' t' keep putting on the kirlex after a clothing change. Something had to change <G>


I know ace is a kind of bandage, but what is kirlex?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I know ace is a kind of bandage, but what is kirlex?


I be wunderin that miself, I niver herd of kirlex.

When I had to keep my ankle wrapped in an Ace bandage, the skin broke out in a miserable itchy rash. Apparently I was allergic to something in the bandage. I hope you don't have that problem on top of everything else!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

House evribuddy twoday? Enni spelin probblems? :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Well aive gibbon missen a kikk up de rear. geting two dentist tooday et larst un have booked ern erpoyntmint ferrer haircut termorrow....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> House evribuddy twoday? Enni spelin probblems? :-D


The spelin polees giv me the GGRRRs just as bad as the grimer polees do!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> The spelin polees giv me the GGRRRs just as bad as the grimer polees do!!


ai nowtised datt m'dear. Ease dere er ocd correcting spelin dissorder?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Well aive gibbon missen a kikk up de rear. geting two dentist tooday et larst un have booked ern erpoyntmint ferrer haircut termorrow....


Oh dear, Oh my. I has to do both of those miself but I keeps putin it off. The dentist is too espensive (it's the only thing the VA doesn't cover) and I hate havin ennybody fuss with mi hare.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

It's time for me to go for mi Fiber Arts Group so I will tawk to yu later.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> It's time for me to go for mi Fiber Arts Group so I will tawk to yu later.


Have fun an check did fred when u gitt bakk
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212669-1.html


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Well aive gibbon missen a kikk up de rear. geting two dentist tooday et larst un have booked ern erpoyntmint ferrer haircut termorrow....


Ai downt haz enie prollums wid mei speelin fankyu verrie mutch  neow iz itt tudey yu havving hare dun and howe did da denteest vizit goe. ai bean tu a naise wull shoppe dismoanin wid mei fwend, ai didunt reely knead eny moore butt ai did bigh sum , juss een kayse ai runn owt :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai nowtised datt m'dear. Ease dere er ocd correcting spelin dissorder?


ai fink dare umst bee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mai toof went well - woz jes reeplasin de filin wot kemm awt orn er toffee a beat ergo. Termorrers hadvenshue is de hare cutt. I is gowin tu posh pleyse pretty Charli wurks at --- ai gittsa deeskawnt dere. Mi hare luks laik kros between toylit brush un hedgehogg sew must got dun

ooo and mai denteest congatulateded mi orn me gummms lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> mai toof went well - woz jes reeplasin de filin wot kemm awt orn er toffee a beat ergo. Termorrers hadvenshue is de hare cutt. I is gowin tu posh pleyse pretty Charli wurks at --- ai gittsa deeskawnt dere. Mi hare luks laik kros between toylit brush un hedgehogg sew must got dun
> 
> ooo and mai denteest congatulateded mi orn me gummms lol


Well m'laydee dats gud abowt yer goombes, dat meens yu lux arter yer teefs, yu will bee hawl posh wen yuze hadded yore hare cutted, wot hexsiting hadvenshures yu havvin, mi hare lux beet lyke yors dem, dats a gud driskripshun yu menshund, toylit brush un hedgehorg :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Well m'laydee dats gud abowt yer goombes, dat meens yu lux arter yer teefs, yu will bee hawl posh wen yuze hadded yore hare cutted, wot hexsiting hadvenshures yu havvin, mi hare lux beet lyke yors dem, dats a gud driskripshun yu menshund, toylit brush un hedgehorg :thumbup:


no mor venchuz ai kan finks ev. Yu sugezt mi summ 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai nowtised datt m'dear. Ease dere er ocd correcting spelin dissorder?


I think there must be. But if I lived close enuff to reech her wif my trusty baseball bat I bet I kud cure her. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I think there must be. But if I lived close enuff to reech her wif my trusty baseball bat I bet I kud cure her. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


wude datt kure datt ovver wun two - di wun dat reminds mi uvva witch/


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wude datt kure datt ovver wun two - di wun dat reminds mi uvva witch/


Becha it wud. A well swung ball bat can cure a lot of things. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wude datt kure datt ovver wun two - di wun dat reminds mi uvva witch/


High finks dares moore den wun wytch m'laydee, ai bin weedin sum uvver freds and dey bee narstie bets uv werk det saye reely orrid fings, ai noy lyking dat, so hunessessrie


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> High finks dares moore den wun wytch m'laydee, ai bin weedin sum uvver freds and dey bee narstie bets uv werk det saye reely orrid fings, ai noy lyking dat, so hunessessrie


oh well, we'll stick to our own breed - the well-bred 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh well, we'll stick to our own breed - the well-bred
> :thumbup:


yess wee wil cos we betterer den dem, wee weller breeded hand nose ower mannerz :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

well knaw weave ee stab leeshed dat, ai ease tekkin er zzzzz peel an un hurly nite. G'nite sweet maids :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> well knaw weave ee stab leeshed dat, ai ease tekkin er zzzzz peel an un hurly nite. G'nite sweet maids :thumbup:


nite nite pretty maiyden, sweat dweemies x x x x xGet Bloo hunder dar doovett x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gude mornin tu wun un orl


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gude mornin tu wun un orl


Gud mornin' tu yu mei dear, howz fings wit yu xx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Gud mornin' tu yu mei dear, howz fings wit yu xx


wel ai hadda gude loooong slip, en dat ollers meks mi file betterer. Whin ai keim daun ai nowtised datt a sertun dorg hadd stollen orl de sweeties ......

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel ai hadda gude loooong slip, en dat ollers meks mi file betterer. Whin ai keim daun ai nowtised datt a sertun dorg hadd stollen orl de sweeties ......
> 
> :thumbup:


Hmmm, wunder hoo dat kud bee, finkin ee fort aill trie sun uz deeze wyle mummies asleip


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Hmmm, wunder hoo dat kud bee, finkin ee fort aill trie sun uz deeze wyle mummies asleip


 indeedy. aid lef the top ov de bokks of, ern whin ai kem dawn dere ehirr ownli tu left, ai poyntedd at dem en hi went inter cringe pose. nortu dorgi. write aid beter git redi ter giffim hees wolki naw.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> indeedy. aid lef the top ov de bokks of, ern whin ai kem dawn dere ehirr ownli tu left, ai poyntedd at dem en hi went inter cringe pose. nortu dorgi. write aid beter git redi ter giffim hees wolki naw.


ai owpin yu rap oop wemlie wid ure att hand skarfeorn, ai juss bin shoppes hand gotted whetted fru, ai goin tu du sum croshen arfter lurnch and seat bye da fyre, hoo nose ai myte juss nod orf


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai owpin yu rap oop wemlie wid ure att hand skarfeorn, ai juss bin shoppes hand gotted whetted fru, ai goin tu du sum croshen arfter lurnch and seat bye da fyre, hoo nose ai myte juss nod orf


jes gotted bak un nottas kowul az yusterday. ai sore mi nebbur bill en hinvaited missen raund ferrer korfee. went un nokked buut know anserr, kem bak, tryed ter chenge mi shoos en felled. kitchen flore ease qworry tyles en got mi hany aut ter ervoyd krakin mi edd, butt aiz gunner hav summ beeg broozis, lol

wonted tu tel bill di gossip ai gort from taxi driver yisterday - di mann owver rowds duin two yiers fer munny lorndrin....
:thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gude mornin tu wun un orl


Ad a gud mornin back at yu.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ah so Blu hab joyned Clancy in ta theevery brigade has he. Ai howp thos sweeties dont mayke him sik. They du teeches yu to allus put the tops on gud an tite dont they? LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Yu be kareful wif that kitchen floor Mi Ladee. Yu kud brake a leg er hip, and that wud kinda hurt!!! Dont yu hav a bench er chair er sumthin to sit on when you change yer shoes?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Thar's nuthin kwite as frustratin as havin gud gossip and nobody howm to tell it tu. LOL It jus makes sumthin inside of ya go bubblin up til yu wanna bust. LOLOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yu be kareful wif that kitchen floor Mi Ladee. Yu kud brake a leg er hip, and that wud kinda hurt!!! Dont yu hav a bench er chair er sumthin to sit on when you change yer shoes?


Thatts juss wot ai woz goinn tu say,ower likkul fwend muuss bee karful wee dunn wanna here uv eny haksidunts :thumbdown:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> jes gotted bak un nottas kowul az yusterday. ai sore mi nebbur bill en hinvaited missen raund ferrer korfee. went un nokked buut know anserr, kem bak, tryed ter chenge mi shoos en felled. kitchen flore ease qworry tyles en got mi hany aut ter ervoyd krakin mi edd, butt aiz gunner hav summ beeg broozis, lol
> 
> wonted tu tel bill di gossip ai gort from taxi driver yisterday - di mann owver rowds duin two yiers fer munny lorndrin....
> :thumbdown:


Ho mei gunness neow dat eez a beeg fence, serb imm ryte fore goin tu prizonn, wayte til yure daddie and boys hear bowt dat. az yu gotted sum arnica fore yure brooziz


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Mai keetchin haint beeg infuff fer chair, butt ai spoze ai shood sit orn flore laik kiddy un du eat nixt taim.

ai deed mannidge ter catch bill in de end, butt hi olreddi new. wi woz wundrin haw de nebbur deed eat. Bet de takks mann is now gowing fru de bukes kerefulli two.

Write now ter gitt mi hair kutted. iffn ai downt luke hobble aisle putter piksher orn x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Mai keetchin haint beeg infuff fer chair, butt ai spoze ai shood sit orn flore laik kiddy un du eat nixt taim.
> 
> ai deed mannidge ter catch bill in de end, butt hi olreddi new. wi woz wundrin haw de nebbur deed eat. Bet de takks mann is now gowing fru de bukes kerefulli two.
> 
> Write now ter gitt mi hair kutted. iffn ai downt luke hobble aisle putter piksher orn x


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Thar's nuthin kwite as frustratin as havin gud gossip and nobody howm to tell it tu. LOL It jus makes sumthin inside of ya go bubblin up til yu wanna bust. LOLOL


Aiz gotted sumkinn tu tells ya LOL, ai mayking sum crosheet poppies wiv lubly sparklie wed wool, ai owpin tu sell them in my post-orfiss fore da Breeteesh Ledgion, left it a bit layte tu doo meny this year, butt will carry orn and keap them fore next November 11th, there ai nose eet aint gossip but fort ai tell yu


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Aiz gotted sumkinn tu tells ya LOL, ai mayking sum crosheet poppies wiv lubly sparklie wed wool, ai owpin tu sell them in my post-orfiss fore da Breeteesh Ledgion, left it a bit layte tu doo meny this year, butt will carry orn and keap them fore next November 11th, there ai nose eet aint gossip but fort ai tell yu


well done to you glennie 
:thumbup: :thumbup:

and fanks two mai fwends ai luked raund mi kitchin ern nowtised me pedal bin ease jes right saise tu sitton ern change mi shoos :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Aiz gotted sumkinn tu tells ya LOL, ai mayking sum crosheet poppies wiv lubly sparklie wed wool, ai owpin tu sell them in my post-orfiss fore da Breeteesh Ledgion, left it a bit layte tu doo meny this year, butt will carry orn and keap them fore next November 11th, there ai nose eet aint gossip but fort ai tell yu


Gud fer You! I saw a link to a pattern for poppies but I forgot to download it. I might try to fin it agin.

A member of my knittin group is bein treeted for cancer. Som of the others are knittin prayer shawls for her and I promised to make flowers for one of them to put on her shawl. Those poppies would be pretty for that.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> well done to you glennie
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> and fanks two mai fwends ai luked raund mi kitchin ern nowtised me pedal bin ease jes right saise tu sitton ern change mi shoos :thumbup:


I be glad to heer that! I reely didnt want to heer about you braken a hip by changin shoes!! Fallen down on those hard floors is bad news.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gud fer You! I saw a link to a pattern for poppies but I forgot to download it. I might try to fin it agin.
> 
> A member of my knittin group is bein treeted for cancer. Som of the others are knittin prayer shawls for her and I promised to make flowers for one of them to put on her shawl. Those poppies would be pretty for that.


http://www.wendy-poole.co.uk/Easy-Peasy%20Flower.pdf

How about this one missy?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> http://www.wendy-poole.co.uk/Easy-Peasy%20Flower.pdf
> 
> How about this one missy?


It looks pretty easy, I'll give it a try. Are those UK or American stitches? (it would probably work with either except the size would change so I'll try both) Thank you for the link.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> It looks pretty easy, I'll give it a try. Are those UK or American stitches? (it would probably work with either except the size would change so I'll try both) Thank you for the link.


I think you would have to experiment with different size hooks missy, start with a number 3 maybe, and if it turns out too big go smaller, there is a conversion from UK to US on google :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Haircut - de hands are for the facelift effect lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Haircut - de hands are for the facelift effect lol


That looks lovely Lostie, she done a good djob, wish mine woz natchral, ai myte wark round wit me hands like youz doing, ai kud doo wivva fayse leeft


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> That looks lovely Lostie, she done a good djob, wish mine woz natchral, ai myte wark round wit me hands like youz doing, ai kud doo wivva fayse leeft


aise pleazed wiv eat - and dat, arfter two meni yiers, de hairdressers downt reech fer di streining irons automattically ... ai lukes rong wiv poker hair. ai gotta beeg diskaunt hahahaha, en pritty charli did de hairwash witch wozza treet , an hurr mum wanster meet mi ... GULP


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

you be awite m'laydee, if'n she as naise as charli she weel bee lublie, haz yu told Chris yet


Ai juss bin owt tu putted the binz owt, it's fowl owt dare, rainin and blewin lyke da klapperz


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I think you would have to experiment with different size hooks missy, start with a number 3 maybe, and if it turns out too big go smaller, there is a conversion from UK to US on google :thumbup:


I pretty well know the conversion as long as I know which one I am dealing with. I will try with different size hooks, I want to make different size flowers anyway so - no problem. I will start on them tomorrow.

I just got back from eating Mexican Food with my Senior group. I do like that Mexican Food!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Haircut - de hands are for the facelift effect lol


Oh Lostie, It looks GREAT. I love the way it curls all fluffy. I've tried perms to get mine to do that but it never worked so I gave up.

And I still like your eyes. They remind me of my sister.

We could prolly awl du wif a face lift but I never thot o just usin my hands like that. LOL How well might that work on this double chin of mine.

BTW that's actually a cute picture of you.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aise pleazed wiv eat - and dat, arfter two meni yiers, de hairdressers downt reech fer di streining irons automattically ... ai lukes rong wiv poker hair. ai gotta beeg diskaunt hahahaha, en pritty charli did de hairwash witch wozza treet , an hurr mum wanster meet mi ... GULP


You will do jus fine with Charli's Mum. She will prolly turn out to be a gud friend. After awl, Charli likes you.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well chaps ai be orf tu bedd neow, I wish yu awl a good niytes slieep catch yu tumorroew x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Nite Nite Glennie. I haf to wurk tomorrow so I mite not be on very much tomorrow. I has to ern sum monee to pay fer the next Segway Tour I'm goin on, LOLOL


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I pretty well know the conversion as long as I know which one I am dealing with. I will try with different size hooks, I want to make different size flowers anyway so - no problem. I will start on them tomorrow.
> 
> I just got back from eating Mexican Food with my Senior group. I do like that Mexican Food!!


I love mexican fude, glad you enjoyed your meal, good luck with the flowers xxx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

sleep well and be well dear friends. de hirderrsed described my hair as smoke jullur, whicg I wuitr lie.

soom to bed with a certao boyyo ..
sweet dreams yer'll xxxxx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Nite Nite Lostie. Make sure awl the sweets is locked up before you go to bed!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye'm actually going t' ha' a early nite o' it meself. Physical Therapy most o' next week for the next month. Before third Thursday Eye'm going t' make appointment w' main doctor for December.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gud morning folks, has anyone herd from Hurrie lately, she hasn't bean hear fore a wyle has zhei


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mornin awl. know ai haint sean hurri ferrer bitt eiver ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> mornin awl. know ai haint sean hurri ferrer bitt eiver ...


ai howpe shiz awite, maybe she getting awl her chrimbo nittin dun


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> gud morning folks, has anyone herd from Hurrie lately, she hasn't bean hear fore a wyle has zhei


No she hasn't, I was wondering about her yesterday. I saw a post from her on another thread a day or so ago.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aiz jes gunner mekk hay while de sunn shains ern tekk bloo for his wokki. heese kaind ev stearin at me inn a meeninful wei lol


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz jes gunner mekk hay while de sunn shains ern tekk bloo for his wokki. heese kaind ev stearin at me inn a meeninful wei lol


sayme ear, aiz juss plantidd sum weenter panziz in nmei potts and sum nooew varietie uv narssissusses, hand sweept haul da leaves upp agayn eet seams nivver hendin but fink dat beeawl neow cos da treas luk bear


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz jes gunner mekk hay while de sunn shains ern tekk bloo for his wokki. heese kaind ev stearin at me inn a meeninful wei lol


yikes, no haymaking here. Big shiny thing in sky, en ai downt no wott dirrekshun de wind is kumming from but ai bet itts Siberia. House the poppies going, glennie? I'm still hexipuffing. This quilt is fer mee 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> sayme ear, aiz juss plantidd sum weenter panziz in nmei potts and sum nooew varietie uv narssissusses, hand sweept haul da leaves upp agayn eet seams nivver hendin but fink dat beeawl neow cos da treas luk bear


ai luvvs pansies. whin yer kum howm its like dere little faces smile at yer....

mai gardin shere leddi rang mi tu sey sheese mannidged ter git an allotment frum de council. ai howpes aize filling betterer tu gitts mi gardin prowdusin er bitt nex yier 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

best fing in mi garden is datt tween mi en nex dore is a copper beech hedge. Dey stey golden orl winter den arbawt aypril orl de leaves drop en a week leyter orl de fresh green uns kum frun...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz jes gunner mekk hay while de sunn shains ern tekk bloo for his wokki. heese kaind ev stearin at me inn a meeninful wei lol


I are o so familar wif that meeninful stayr. My litl white menace woked me up erly this mornin an was givin me that same stayr. I stumbld my way to the bak or an let him owt but by the time I got bak to bed, I were awl woke up. An I had bin havin sush a nice cozy sleep!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> sayme ear, aiz juss plantidd sum weenter panziz in nmei potts and sum nooew varietie uv narssissusses, hand sweept haul da leaves upp agayn eet seams nivver hendin but fink dat beeawl neow cos da treas luk bear


I bought a flat of Sweet Peas a week or so ago. I planted them and ever single wun of em laid down an died immijutly. I hav niver had plants die off so fastt in mi life LOL

Mebbe I am bein told that I dont need flowers this winter. :thumbdown:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yikes, no haymaking here. Big shiny thing in sky, en ai downt no wott dirrekshun de wind is kumming from but ai bet itts Siberia. House the poppies going, glennie? I'm still hexipuffing. This quilt is fer mee
> :thumbup:


poppies kummin orn naislee fanks, gotted a beet angee cos ai dinnt reed da pattun wtie att furst soe mayde a beet orv a pigs hear of fust un, butt gotted eet softid neow, dey kwite beeg butt har verrie priyyie hand sparkliey :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ggod bowt yore share laydde manadjin tu gett lottmunt, yu bee gwoieen awl sortsa fings nex yeeryu kud have a goosegog bush :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai lubs sweet peas too, but dey need lukin affter, ern aim nort gude at datt. orl me peace lilies stil erlaiv dough :thumbup: 

gosh dere ease sum trubbelmekkers orn KP. jest hadder luke et wun havvin er pop at yu glennie, butt dint poot enifing een kos ai wownt stoop to her levell. ai preferrs de spelin un cryllik ranters better ..... :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> best fing in mi garden is datt tween mi en nex dore is a copper beech hedge. Dey stey golden orl winter den arbawt aypril orl de leaves drop en a week leyter orl de fresh green uns kum frun...


I have oak trees that stay green awl winter and then drop their leaves in Spring as the new ones come out. I do like to have some flowers though to make some bright spots through the winter. But I gess itwont be Sweet Peas!! I grew som pansys last year, but I think I might settle for the old faithful Petunias fer this year. They ar aways pretty and dependable. shhh don't tell em I sed that or theyl die off on me jus fer spite. Plants do that you know, they don't lyke it wen we gits complacent.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aiz jest hadda fort misellen. iffn mai eyes are laik yore seesters, en ai fink sum uv yer fambly kem frum irelandland, mebbies we is realated? ai know lottsa my fourbears went tu emericaland cos uv de fammin.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai lubs sweet peas too, but dey need lukin affter, ern aim nort gude at datt. orl me peace lilies stil erlaiv dough :thumbup:
> 
> gosh dere ease sum trubbelmekkers orn KP. jest hadder luke et wun havvin er pop at yu glennie, butt dint poot enifing een kos ai wownt stoop to her levell. ai preferrs de spelin un cryllik ranters better ..... :thumbup:


Thas wt wei gib yu the titl of Ladee. Yu is better bred than mie. Sumtymes I tries to ignore certin pipple but then it grinds awai at me till mi bad temper pops owt. Thin I jus kaint kiep it in!! :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai lubs sweet peas too, but dey need lukin affter, ern aim nort gude at datt. orl me peace lilies stil erlaiv dough :thumbup:
> 
> gosh dere ease sum trubbelmekkers orn KP. jest hadder luke et wun havvin er pop at yu glennie, butt dint poot enifing een kos ai wownt stoop to her levell. ai preferrs de spelin un cryllik ranters better ..... :thumbup:


woz it da fred bowt political correctnuss gorn wyld Lostie? if eet woz ai had tu have my saey becorse they woz gettin tu narstie wiv sum naise people ai yoozully manidje tu hold my tongue wid theze eejits


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Thas wt wei gib yu the titl of Ladee. Yu is better bred than mie. Sumtymes I tries to ignore certin pipple but then it grinds awai at me till mi bad temper pops owt. Thin I jus kaint kiep it in!! :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :XD: :XD:


ai nose exakkli wot yu meen misellen, butt trooly de wuns datt ownli wonter gitt up yer nose are best discurraged. Dey ffeds on dere owun vommitt

:hunf:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> woz it da fred bowt political correctnuss gorn wyld Lostie? if eet woz ai had tu have my saey becorse they woz gettin tu narstie wiv sum naise people ai yoozully manidje tu hold my tongue wid theze eejits


 yups, datt wun, urn az fer de slattern wut sed yu woz er klevvver kloggs bawt noing sum french is just an unspeakably vulgar numpty ...
:evil:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Thas wt wei gib yu the titl of Ladee. Yu is better bred than mie. Sumtymes I tries to ignore certin pipple but then it grinds awai at me till mi bad temper pops owt. Thin I jus kaint kiep it in!! :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :XD: :XD:


aiz da same missy, ai read these silly freds and gitts angree and juss has tu have a say,ai lyke ower little chats bestest :thumbup: enyway ssshhh abowt your plants wee wont tell dem, ai lyke tu sea a beet of colour in da winter munfs, sumtymes ai wunder howe da pore fings servive wen it's freezing and they gets covered in snow, day are braeve little floewers


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yups, datt wun, urn az fer de slattern wut sed yu woz er klevvver kloggs bawt noing sum french is just an unspeakably vulgar numpty ...
> :evil:


LOL, ai have trayned meiself tu hignore the slattern and the rest of the horrid wuns, day juss knot werf gettin involved wiv, pitty dem reely, dey must leed verry borein lives wiv nowt betterer tu do


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ai bee frykend of dat shynee fing in da skye m'laydee, finks ai goes n hyde een da hattik wiv mei poppies and choklit


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai bee frykend of dat shynee fing in da skye m'laydee, finks ai goes n hyde een da hattik wiv mei poppies and choklit


is howkey glennie, it aint haliens, de bee bee sea sed orn di wireless dat eets korld de sun. Parentli er beet erv it gibs yer vittymin d or summat. yu dowunt wornt rikkets yer no

:-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ai juss hadded a fort m'laydee, duz yu lyke advokar? If'n yu duz eet sposed tu bee gud fore yu, smorl doses uvkorse  
LOL posties jusst bin wiv a lowda junk male, wun woz to harrandge yer fooneral, b****r dat-- aiz gowin nowarez yit


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiz jest hadda fort misellen. iffn mai eyes are laik yore seesters, en ai fink sum uv yer fambly kem frum irelandland, mebbies we is realated? ai know lottsa my fourbears went tu emericaland cos uv de fammin.


I has had that thought myself. My great-grandparents were born in Ireland and came to America. I haven't been able to find just when they came or where in Ireland they came from. Their name was Ayers and her maiden name was Quigley. I have been researching off and on for several years, but I can't learn anything more.

BTW All of my Mums ancestors came from England (there was one Scot back there somewhere). Her maiden name was Jernigan but before immigrating the family used Jerningham.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> is howkey glennie, it aint haliens, de bee bee sea sed orn di wireless dat eets korld de sun. Parentli er beet erv it gibs yer vittymin d or summat. yu dowunt wornt rikkets yer no
> 
> :-D


O FANK GUDNISS FER DAT, AI WUZ GETTEEN REELY WURRID ooer luk wot aiz dun,admin'll bee arter mei neow

fink the slatern fred has been tekken orf, sshhh ai weportid eet :thumbup: 
Haz yu ever fort eef enywun else weeds our cowde


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I has had that thought myself. My great-grandparents were born in Ireland and came to America. I haven't been able to find just when they came or where in Ireland they came from. Their name was Ayers and her maiden name was Quigley. I have been researching off and on for several years, but I can't learn anything more.


Interesting, because not specially irish names. My lot were Connors from County Mayo. My dad tried to do some research but it was incredibly difficult because (his words) the priests were barely literate ..
Connors - spelled that way in particular isn't very usual here. It was so sad when we went to New York some time back and at ground zero there were two young men of that name listed among the dead ...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai nose exakkli wot yu meen misellen, butt trooly de wuns datt ownli wonter gitt up yer nose are best discurraged. Dey ffeds on dere owun vommitt
> 
> :hunf:


I no your rite. I jus hafta lern to byte mi tong and slap mi typin fingrs.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> O FANK GUDNISS FER DAT, AI WUZ GETTEEN REELY WURRID ooer luk wot aiz dun,admin'll bee arter mei neow
> 
> fink the slatern fred has been tekken orf, sshhh ai weportid eet :thumbup:
> Haz yu ever fort eef enywun else weeds our cowde


ai dew sum ripportin two sumtaims. ai has no hidea iffn enywun kan be bovvere tu reed wot we say, un az wi int narsti eat downt matter innyweis ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Heyy, just saw an advert for sudafed or summat an eet woz orl nitted .... iven showed haw yer getts clogged up eenside wiv moocus, and eets orl nitted !


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> aiz da same missy, ai read these silly freds and gitts angree and juss has tu have a say,ai lyke ower little chats bestest :thumbup: enyway ssshhh abowt your plants wee wont tell dem, ai lyke tu sea a beet of colour in da winter munfs, sumtymes ai wunder howe da pore fings servive wen it's freezing and they gets covered in snow, day are braeve little floewers


A lot of the plants go dormant in winter and the kold doesnt bother them. For the rest of em when I know its gonna freeze I go out and kover them with frost blankets. Some I grow in pots and I bring those inside till the temp goes up agin.

Here in Florida it doesn't freeze that often so we tend to grow a lot of plants in winter that can only grow in warm months in other places. Its what makes up for our surviving the heat and humidity in the summer. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Heyy, just saw an advert for sudafed or summat an eet woz orl nitted .... iven showed haw yer getts clogged up eenside wiv moocus, and eets orl nitted !


Ha haha aiv sawned dat advert,nitted mookuss :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Heyy, just saw an advert for sudafed or summat an eet woz orl nitted .... iven showed haw yer getts clogged up eenside wiv moocus, and eets orl nitted !


Ais jes put di haddvert onna fred called feeling woolly headed?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> woz it da fred bowt political correctnuss gorn wyld Lostie? if eet woz ai had tu have my saey becorse they woz gettin tu narstie wiv sum naise people ai yoozully manidje tu hold my tongue wid theze eejits


I saw that thread myself. Its tru that 'political correctness' is getting kind of ridiculous but my o my that one did get nastee :!:

The hatred and bigotry were really coming out.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Heyy, just saw an advert for sudafed or summat an eet woz orl nitted .... iven showed haw yer getts clogged up eenside wiv moocus, and eets orl nitted !


Mebbe that wun were written up speshul fer poppin up on KP. Since I put the blocker on, I dont see many ads on KP. I tried to take if off just for KP so some ads kom thru but not as many.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Ais jes put di haddvert onna fred called feeling woolly headed?


Aim finking if'n enyboddy will will trie n maeks summat of that, upp tu neow they think eets funny ore cute


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Aim finking if'n enyboddy will will trie n maeks summat of that, upp tu neow they think eets funny ore cute


ai fink eets good fer nex pusson wu sez two us nittin is ole fashunned. nex taim sumwun arsks wotcha neetin, yer kun sey .. blokked upp sainussiz ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

here tis missellen
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213290-1.html


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> here tis missellen
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213290-1.html


That's funny :lol: :lol:

Hmmm du yu fink that wud work on sum o those big tangles I keep pullin out of my skeins???? They looks about lyke that ladies hed LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> That's funny :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hmmm du yu fink that wud work on sum o those big tangles I keep pullin out of my skeins???? They looks about lyke that ladies hed LOL


best iffn eets green missellen lol

:mrgreen:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ai gotta git orn wid these poppies neow, soe aill see ya'll layter x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I gess I better follow Glannies example. I gotta make some flowers for my friends prayer shawl and then go mistry shoppin this aftnoon. 

An I havnt even red mi paper yet. Wi libl to be a war agin an I dont even no it LOL I gess I;ll just luk at the hedlines. 

Is the rest of KP wirth lukin at today? I havent checked it either.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

seese yall layter. ai int luked at noose eifer, ollers hoobel. luvs ya en leave ya ferrer beet x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hear ai ham, ai done 6 poppies, chanded da pattun tu mei own desyn, dem uvvers woz tu beeg,haz yu rang yore daddie Lostie, if yu haz is ee aelryte


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> seese yall layter. ai int luked at noose eifer, ollers hoobel. luvs ya en leave ya ferrer beet x


ai ownlee watched hedlynes at 600 pm , woz abowt dat pore leetle gerl who was killed bye a dorg, verry sad


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai ownlee watched hedlynes at 600 pm , woz abowt dat pore leetle gerl who was killed bye a dorg, verry sad


wozzat de wun wear de mum stabbid di dorg? Reeli sadd.

sawnds laik yer poppies er gunner bea sweesh.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ailse sees yer een de mownin x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Hear ai ham, ai done 6 poppies, chanded da pattun tu mei own desyn, dem uvvers woz tu beeg,haz yu rang yore daddie Lostie, if yu haz is ee aelryte


Eye wood luv a copy in PM/email fur re-made poppie pattern. Eye noted the PDF of the original...but nae pictures. Made fur a reluctant recipient - 'n Eye ha' 27+ years experience crocheting.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye wood luv a copy in PM/email fur re-made poppie pattern. Eye noted the PDF of the original...but nae pictures. Made fur a reluctant recipient - 'n Eye ha' 27+ years experience crocheting.


Hoky doky kaxie I will send it to you pm xx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cooee Lostie, will you do me a flaever pleeze and send mee a kwik hemale cos I didnunt put yore addy in mei address buk fankyu x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gosh eets freezi weezi hier . ai just bean dawn de coop wiv bloo. att leest ai faund awt wot de beeg booms like war cannons were last nite .... fur sum rizun datts nesessary fer turnin orn de christmas lights. Sew datts wear mi council tax goes :thumbdown:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gudmornin Evbody. I just checkin in wif yu. I am about to leeve kaws my group is gonna do another Segway tour today. I tawk to yu tonite.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Segway away misellen, and check yer speed limits .....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Segway away misellen, and check yer speed limits .....


ooo missy ai saw an advert for Segway trip to Foggy Bottom  
aiz howping yu hasnunt gotted da foggy bottom tuday


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

glennie, is dere reely somwhear korld dat nier yu? Aise seen de river piddle , an yu no datts a reel river ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> glennie, is dere reely somwhear korld dat nier yu? Aise seen de river piddle , an yu no datts a reel river ...


LOL lol-- no, I googled tu sea wot , ore ware, Segway means and dat woz wun of da naimes acrorst da pond ai steel larfin att dat, aiz nivver herd of river piddle lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

de river ease inn dorset. goggle eat. ai members mi daddi henjoyin showin eat to us.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> de river ease inn dorset. goggle eat. ai members mi daddi henjoyin showin eat to us.


goggled eet, wee lern sunfink noo ever day downt wee, aiz bean dat way menny tymes but have seed owt abowt eet

did you reseeve da djoke fore daddy ?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

know ai dint send eat glennie - sozz,cause eat wood gew tu mi steppie ern ai dunno wevver sheed faind eat funi. sore summat laik eat wuns - tekk do owuld pippul outer narsti howums ern puttem een prisson, koz theyd ave er better laif.... sad.

ai haz jus hadda egg mayo sangwidge, an bloo hadd de crusts. now ai wont git kurli heir kos ai ent ett mi krusts ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> know ai dint send eat glennie - sozz,cause eat wood gew tu mi steppie ern ai dunno wevver sheed faind eat funi. sore summat laik eat wuns - tekk do owuld pippul outer narsti howums ern puttem een prisson, koz theyd ave er better laif.... sad.
> 
> ai haz jus hadda egg mayo sangwidge, an bloo hadd de crusts. now ai wont git kurli heir kos ai ent ett mi krusts ....


Dats awite lovlie, ai hunnerstand-- downt lyke dat wun bowt old peeps gowin to clink for betterer lyfe.

howp yu endjoyed yer heeg mayo samwij, ai lyke dat. High buyed a djoint of pork, and juss had a sam with beeg chunks in betwean too bitsa bred, naise crakklin anorl -- mmm smakkinmei chopps


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> glennie, is dere reely somwhear korld dat nier yu? Aise seen de river piddle , an yu no datts a reel river ...


Foggy Bottom is an area in Washington, DC.

http://www.cr.nps.gov/nr/travel/Wash/dc20.htm


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ooo missy ai saw an advert for Segway trip to Foggy Bottom
> aiz howping yu hasnunt gotted da foggy bottom tuday


We had a absolutely beautiful day fer Segwayin. Sunny but with a few clouds and a nice breeze so it didn't get too hot. We are already tawkin about when we kan do it agin.LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Dats awite lovlie, ai hunnerstand-- downt lyke dat wun bowt old peeps gowin to clink for betterer lyfe.
> 
> howp yu endjoyed yer heeg mayo samwij, ai lyke dat. High buyed a djoint of pork, and juss had a sam with beeg chunks in betwean too bitsa bred, naise crakklin anorl -- mmm smakkinmei chopps


 ai kun jes seeya scoffing eat down lol 
:thumbup:

you du laiks yer grub.
chris is hown fer wikend - haffin a badd taim wivva module at uni, un hi sez filling sorry fer imself. It's hard whin yerhaffter see em get orn wiv problems innit? Enniweys hi arsked iffn i wonster go ern haf brekkfust at de plaice hi wukks att hoilday time. Staff discount steel :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai kun jes seeya scoffing eat down lol
> :thumbup:
> 
> you du laiks yer grub.
> chris is hown fer wikend - haffin a badd taim wivva module at uni, un hi sez filling sorry fer imself. It's hard whin yerhaffter see em get orn wiv problems innit? Enniweys hi arsked iffn i wonster go ern haf brekkfust at de plaice hi wukks att hoilday time. Staff discount steel :thumbup:


eet serpently iz hard tu haff tu sea yore keeds wiv prollumbs, dat bee naise fore yu bowf tu go fore brekky, ai opes ee cann get eez probs werked owt, granny greenteef sends him a beeg huggy bug x x x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> We had a absolutely beautiful day fer Segwayin. Sunny but with a few clouds and a nice breeze so it didn't get too hot. We are already tawkin about when we kan do it agin.LOL :thumbup:


Sounds as eef yu had a reely good tyme missy, glad the wevva woz kynd tu yu. Thanks for the link about Foggy Bottom, it made very intresting reading, I fink yu wiill sleeip well :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> We had a absolutely beautiful day fer Segwayin. Sunny but with a few clouds and a nice breeze so it didn't get too hot. We are already tawkin about when we kan do it agin.LOL :thumbup:


you luky lucky girlie, so gladd you had fun

:-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fink mie orf tu bedd neoew, staye warm and sleip tite,nitty nytey luv yu awl sea yu tumurroew x x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nite nite ern downt lett de bed bugs bite x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nite nite ern downt lett de bed bugs bite x


if they do skweeze em tite   xx


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Can't find leaf pattern yet...and I don't have the French language for the Irish Crochet antique file I've downloaded. Will keep looking.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hows y'all today?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Good mornin to yu too. How yu feelin today?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Good mornin to yu too. How yu feelin today?


okays. Chris is back fer weekend un keme raund ter mi fer brekkie, then michael rang so they talked to each other as well (I learn more about what's going on that way)
by 'eck its cold here .....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Du Chrisbe feelin betterer bowt fings?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

well its progremme writing which he is getting extra help with. On his course, he would be aout in industry for a yearand then do back tu uni for thr 4th year, he'sthinking ofjust finishing hi degree in leeds and skip the experience it. The dedree would be the dame. Weel see, MICHAEL i s fascinated by ecomomic and is considerig hanging on to his journlaa job abd taking a part time degree in economic.

leedsis a goog course for hi csllimhg, and id he's feeing so homesick etc, might be te best think 


I FINK DEY DOWNT WONTTER TEKK DERE DAS KO HI HS DE NEED TO show em off, not realising thry are thre own men ,,,


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

iffn aim turkin morr nonense dan yoodhel ai in orb de oromoph, mi guullrt is beab nean tu mi tu dei.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> iffn aim turkin morr nonense dan yoodhel ai in orb de oromoph, mi guullrt is beab nean tu mi tu dei.


yu aint torkin' nonesnce we nose wot yu say, we awl tork the saeme at da end of da daye, hand i lyked yore pooem m'laydrr,

howpes yer guurleet fealz betterer tumurrowe, myte nyte x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> iffn aim turkin morr nonense dan yoodhel ai in orb de oromoph, mi guullrt is beab nean tu mi tu dei.


Yu be tawkin jus about as gud as I usul du. Sumtymes the keebord maks up mor kowd than I du.

I howp yu fiels beter tomoro. An yur boyz will wirk everting out. Gettin the rite edicaton can be triky kaws they has to chuze befor they reely no what life is about. Sumtyms I fink it be better if yung pipple wirks fer a whyle befor goin to Uni. Then they has a betterer idee of what they reely lyke. If Michael doz get a Economic degree he mite combine it wif jernalism and write about the economy. That du be a interistin subject.

Nite nite nou. Sliep well and feel better. I be tawkin to evbody tomoro.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Glenlady,

Found a few website(s):
http://easymakesmehappy.blogspot.com/2010/05/crocheted-leaves-for-naked-branch.html

Best site for BOTH leaf and Flower:
http://melibondre.com/blog/

Culled the above sites from:
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/flowers.php

If you have more recommendations...let me know what you've chosen for the leaf of the flower I tried to design...without looking through the crochetpatterncentral site actually. <G>


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yu be tawkin jus about as gud as I usul du. Sumtymes the keebord maks up mor kowd than I du.
> 
> I howp yu fiels beter tomoro. An yur boyz will wirk everting out. Gettin the rite edicaton can be triky kaws they has to chuze befor they reely no what life is about. Sumtyms I fink it be better if yung pipple wirks fer a whyle befor goin to Uni. Then they has a betterer idee of what they reely lyke. If Michael doz get a Economic degree he mite combine it wif jernalism and write about the economy. That du be a interistin subject.
> 
> Nite nite nou. Sliep well and feel better. I be tawkin to evbody tomoro.


gud moonin missy, hoew are yu tooday, eets blinkin cowld hear, but naise and brite with blu skyies

ai fink s dat bee verry gud advice yu gaved tu young Chris, Losties boys soung reely naise, finkin dey taek arfter theer Mummy


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

and gud moonin tu yu m'laydee, howpe yu fealin bit betterer tudaiy xx


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gud mornin evbody. Hou is evbody terday? Lostie, are yu feelin better?

I bin tryin to find what is kawsin a problemn I havin on the intnet. When I hav a link and start to clik onit I get a new windo openin up wif sum "speshul offer" fer me. I bin lukin to se if I have one of those programns what gits downloded whin yu dont know it, but I kant find ennythin. Its bin doin it now for a kupl of dais and it be makin me krazy!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gud mornin evbody. Hou is evbody terday? Lostie, are yu feelin better?
> 
> I bin tryin to find what is kawsin a problemn I havin on the intnet. When I hav a link and start to clik onit I get a new windo openin up wif sum "speshul offer" fer me. I bin lukin to se if I have one of those programns what gits downloded whin yu dont know it, but I kant find ennythin. Its bin doin it now for a kupl of dais and it be makin me krazy!!


aise err betterer gurl twodey. Ai bin affin probs wiv my pooter suddenly advertaising in saund ter me, so ai did a sytem reestore, a good shawtin att it and eets howkay naw. Aize gort know payshuns wiv inanimate objects, speshully pooters....

summtaymes whin ai wotch stuff orn projick free tv ai gits addverts sayin deres a buncha w......s in Bradford whod luv ta meat mi. Ern ai aint ivven been wotchin mucky stuff .....

:-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

blimy, deres loadsa horidd stuf orn here bawt yarn en krillic blowin upp babbies ......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aise err betterer gurl twodey. Ai bin affin probs wiv my pooter suddenly advertaising in saund ter me, so ai did a sytem reestore, a good shawtin att it and eets howkay naw. Aize gort know payshuns wiv inanimate objects, speshully pooters....
> 
> summtaymes whin ai wotch stuff orn projick free tv ai gits addverts sayin deres a buncha w......s in Bradford whod luv ta meat mi. Ern ai aint ivven been wotchin mucky stuff .....
> 
> :-D


aiem soe oleezed tu jere yu betterer tuadiy m'layadee, dare shore eez sum weerdoze aboewt orn cumputerz, pitty dey gott nuffin betterer tu do , sikkoze if'n yu arsk mei Fortuenatley ay nevver gett none


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aise err betterer gurl twodey. Ai bin affin probs wiv my pooter suddenly advertaising in saund ter me, so ai did a sytem reestore, a good shawtin att it and eets howkay naw. Aize gort know payshuns wiv inanimate objects, speshully pooters....
> 
> summtaymes whin ai wotch stuff orn projick free tv ai gits addverts sayin deres a buncha w......s in Bradford whod luv ta meat mi. Ern ai aint ivven been wotchin mucky stuff .....
> 
> :-D


These messages I keep getting also come with sound. Telling me that I have been chosen for this, that or the other wonderful opportunity!. But at leest no body wants ta meet me yet. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I've been reading the latest rant about the evils of acrylic yarn. It started with someone simply renarking on how expensive yarn has become. Naturally it was taken over by two or three of the yarn snobs blathering on about acrylic.(Startd by the same one who usually turns things into the wool-v-acrylic garbage. They have really gotten nasty this time. One of them has drifted into foul four letter words. That I DO NOT like so I reported her about it. I have pretty much decided though that she has a mental problem. I thing this is the nastiest one I have seen. Several of the regulars have been wondering why admin has let it go on for so long.

I have to say though, it wouldn't continue as long if people would stop feeding into it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I've been reading the latest rant about the evils of acrylic yarn. It started with someone simply renarking on how expensive yarn has become. Naturally it was taken over by two or three of the yarn snobs blathering on about acrylic.(Startd by the same one who usually turns things into the wool-v-acrylic garbage. They have really gotten nasty this time. One of them has drifted into foul four letter words. That I DO NOT like so I reported her about it. I have pretty much decided though that she has a mental problem. I thing this is the nastiest one I have seen. Several of the regulars have been wondering why admin has let it go on for so long
> I have to say though, it wouldn't continue as long if people would stop feeding into it.


amen to that misellen. There is a lady on here as crazy as a barrel of badgers (I do believe we've spoken about her - she's not very pleasant, but I truly think she is in need of heavy meds) It's the very nasty genuinely trying to be hurtful ones that I think should be booted. Too many gentle kind souls on here to be treated in this way, and I don't think the answer is to unwatch when it's about something like yarn ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> amen to that misellen. There is a lady on here as crazy as a barrel of badgers (I do believe we've spoken about her - she's not very pleasant, but I truly think she is in need of heavy meds) It's the very nasty genuinely trying to be hurtful ones that I think should be booted. Too many gentle kind souls on here to be treated in this way, and I don't think the answer is to unwatch when it's about something like yarn ....


I agree, I started to unwatch it but decided to continue to read it. It has actually become rather fascinating, sort of like a horror movie LOL

The first few pages of the thread were a good discussion of the price of yarn and different people sharing sites and stores where they found good prices. Then the famous "expert" (she who knits) got into it, followed by :the spinner". Everything went downhill from there. But those two have dropped out, they may have gone to bed, the really nasty one I don't remember seeing before but she has a lot of posts so I guess I have just been lucky. She just can't keep from spouting the foul language and telling people they're evil for giving this stuff to the homeless and spitting out the four letter words. I really think she has a mental problem and this stuff just makes her worse.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

like a horror story indeedy misellen. 

it's the self riteyousness thatt is hobble. Cum bakk wen deyve spun er pooter, datll bea yousfull.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bye de way mi speakin adds is fer cold remmedies .....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> like a horror story indeedy misellen.
> 
> it's the self riteyousness thatt is hobble. Cum bakk wen deyve spun er pooter, datll bea yousfull.


Finkin ai missin sumfink here can yu give me naeme of da fred pleeze aiv lukked on chit-chat fore it


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208488-1.html dis is de really nasty wun gellnnie - butt be kareful uv yer blud presgure - tis laik hand washin a handky fer sumwun wiv badd kowld.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

an did wun is the continuing story ...http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213643-1.html


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aise orf ferrer beat Chris an pritti Charli is here for loadsa chickne en rapps ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aise orf ferrer beat Chris an pritti Charli is here for loadsa chickne en rapps ....


AIZ RED DA FED WOT A LODE UV OLD CODWALLOP,oops, sea ya l8es x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> AIZ RED DA FED WOT A LODE UV OLD CODWALLOP,oops, sea ya l8es x x


This the one I were tawkin about

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212708-1.html

Its up to 29 pages now but the yarn snobs start on page 3. It gets really hateful in the later pages.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

wel datts c&c gorn ern de rest uv di chikken stowed erwey, so bloo kin settel down. bloo has been mithering about de chicken fer ages (mithering is nort englandland word for going on about something, fussing ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> This the one I were tawkin about
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212708-1.html
> 
> Its up to 29 pages now but the yarn snobs start on page 3. It gets really hateful in the later pages.


Well missy, I read some of that garbage and think they should all be ashamed of themselves,and why it was allowed to continue for so long amazes me, whatever is admin thinking about?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel datts c&c gorn ern de rest uv di chikken stowed erwey, so bloo kin settel down. bloo has been mithering about de chicken fer ages (mithering is nort englandland word for going on about something, fussing ...


Or, if it was Clancy, absolutely panicking that he might not get any, and trying to catch me away from the table so he can steal it. :roll: :roll:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I imagine you enjoyed their visit though, even if Bloo was fretting over the chicken.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Well missy, I read some of that garbage and think they should all be ashamed of themselves,and why it was allowed to continue for so long amazes me, whatever is admin thinking about?


On the last couple of pages, some of the posters were talking about admin. Apparently, new people are running it now and they don't care. The theory is that threads like this draw more people and therefore more advertising dollars.

Unfortunately, if threads like this continue, it will drive people away from KP and they will go looking for other forums. I have seen a couple of posts from people that are already thinking about leaving KP because of it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wel datts c&c gorn ern de rest uv di chikken stowed erwey, so bloo kin settel down. bloo has been mithering about de chicken fer ages (mithering is nort englandland word for going on about something, fussing ...


so Bloo will bee een fore a naise tweet fore iz dinner tumorrow, 
myte yu maeke thum thoop wid da karkuss, eet wud slip deown naisley

dat fred bowt yarn iz disguteen izunt eet , such trolls and slatterns


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> On the last couple of pages, some of the posters were talking about admin. Apparently, new people are running it now and they don't care. The theory is that threads like this draw more people and therefore more advertising dollars.
> 
> Unfortunately, if threads like this continue, it will drive people away from KP and they will go looking for other forums. I have seen a couple of posts from people that are already thinking about leaving KP because of it.


The sad part about these threads is they start out quite innocently, folk like us start reading them, then WHAM it all turns nasty.The best thing to do is when it gets abusive, don't carry on with it and let the ugly ones get on with it.So if new people are runing it we don't stand a lot of chance if we report nasties


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

c n c n me and bloo orl had sum chiken licken, and deres sum fer bloo's brekkie termorrow as wel.

Fraid dere's no karkuss as ai techeetd wiv fillets whot you put in a bag wiv spaisis en bung dem in onen .....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ai orf neow, so i wish you luvlies a very gud nyte and see yu tumorrow xxxx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ai fink dres sum reesent djoyners whu are deffo trolls, and ai hav just red some mor spew frum de crazy lady, but she's bein put inn her place er lott now. Si fink er fersilitty is mor propriate dough .....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai orf neow, so i wish you luvlies a very gud nyte and see yu tumorrow xxxx


gude nait me old byuuti xxx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

tis nite nite frum glennie an nite nite frum mi xxxxx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai fink dres sum reesent djoyners whu are deffo trolls, and ai hav just red some mor spew frum de crazy lady, but she's bein put inn her place er lott now. Si fink er fersilitty is mor propriate dough .....


du yu meen BluesChanteuse the crazy wun, narsty bitof werk


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> du yu meen BluesChanteuse the crazy wun, narsty bitof werk


she only djoined larst mumf, fink shies a troll,


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> The sad part about these threads is they start out quite innocently, folk like us start reading them, then WHAM it all turns nasty.The best thing to do is when it gets abusive, don't carry on with it and let the ugly ones get on with it.So if new people are runing it we don't stand a lot of chance if we report nasties


If it keeps going this way, the whole Forum will go to pot. People who are actually interested in exchanging information will move on to other forums. I would think the new admin. would realize that. It's poor business to let it go on like this. I finally couldn't take it any more and have unwatched that thread. Both sides are at fault now because no one will stop answering the sicko's.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> du yu meen BluesChanteuse the crazy wun, narsty bitof werk


I think she is a complete Loonie Tunes who is off her meds. Sad when you think about it.

If I remember correctly, when I checked times earlier, she was ranting at 2AM and continued all day long. That is a sick mind and these people need to stop answering her. They are just as bad in a way because they encourage her to keep going. Reminds me of the people who stand on the ground hollering "jump Jump" to someone standing on a roof.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I be off now myself. My group and I are going to go see the manatees tomorrow so I will be gone for a good part of the day.

Sleep Tight and dream Right.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> c n c n me and bloo orl had sum chiken licken, and deres sum fer bloo's brekkie termorrow as wel.
> 
> Fraid dere's no karkuss as ai techeetd wiv fillets whot you put in a bag wiv spaisis en bung dem in onen .....


gud moonin mei frwends, ai howp yu hadd da pieceful nyte.

nuffink rong wiv chyken fillits m'laeydee, sumpeepul boyle 'em in da bag and sum putted dem een dare braizier tu henharnse there boobidoobiz
. Wee haff tu rap upp werm wen wee gows owt bekorse wee is in fore da velly cowld wevva, and bloo will haff tu ware eez cowt tu m'layedee


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

lucky misellen. manatees are such sweet creatures.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> gud moonin mei frwends, ai howp yu hadd da pieceful nyte.
> 
> nuffink rong wiv chyken fillits m'laeydee, sumpeepul boyle 'em in da bag and sum putted dem een dare braizier tu henharnse there boobidoobiz
> . Wee haff tu rap upp werm wen wee gows owt bekorse wee is in fore da velly cowld wevva, and bloo will haff tu ware eez cowt tu m'layedee


yups it feeles dash it kowuld in de hawse, ern ail hafter ger bloos coat out, have yu hadd er gud wikkend?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yups it feeles dash it kowuld in de hawse, ern ail hafter ger bloos coat out, have yu hadd er gud wikkend?


yes fanks had a gud wikkend, saw Andy on Satudreay, he seemed appy!!Ee didnt join us fore da chinese, hee woz taking HER owt fore a meel???ai ope eet poysund it


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yes fanks had a gud wikkend, saw Andy on Satudreay, he seemed appy!!Ee didnt join us fore da chinese, hee woz taking HER owt fore a meel???ai ope eet poysund it


datt ease norti ..... butt ai nose wotcher meen


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> datt ease norti ..... butt ai nose wotcher meen


ai nose dat woz norti and verry hunkristshun of mei, butt ai meened eet, butt as lorng as Andy is ok att da momunt guess dats awl wot matters xx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ai nose dat woz norti and verry hunkristshun of mei, butt ai meened eet, butt as lorng as Andy is ok att da momunt guess dats awl wot matters xx


if Andy is happy, then that is just the right thing ..... how kold iz it wiv yu? Mai hawse iz freezikating .....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yes fanks had a gud wikkend, saw Andy on Satudreay, he seemed appy!!Ee didnt join us fore da chinese, hee woz taking HER owt fore a meel???ai ope eet poysund it


Now Glennee, think nise, but, haf yu ever thot abowt growin sum caster beans in yer garden? They is akshully a reely pretty shrub (sortz triopikal lukin) and those beens kan be very - er - um - useful.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Well shoot. I just got a phone call and our Manatee Viewing trip is cancelled. Seems that the weather has warmed up and the manatees have gone back out into the gulf. The trip will be reskeduled when we have another cold snap and they come back into the warm water. 

  

So I have a free day today. I think I will try to get some of my crochet flowers done and then take a walk later over in the nature preserve.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> if Andy is happy, then that is just the right thing ..... how kold iz it wiv yu? Mai hawse iz freezikating .....


mai heowsw is naise n warm i've gotted the rayburn oven orn wiv da kassherole cukkin awaiy fore mi dinner and likkul would burner stoked up
rayburn heets da heowse butt dat ownlee kums orn for a cupple ours herly mornin and heavnin.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oh, I'm sorry bawt de manatees misellen, butter walk in de nature preserve saunds good tu mi.

U just maid me member wun uv mowst siting fing dat ai did was whale watching on Vancouver Island. It was so exciting to hear them coming on the sonic thingie, ans den see em. x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Now Glennee, think nise, but, haf yu ever thot abowt growin sum caster beans in yer garden? They is akshully a reely pretty shrub (sortz triopikal lukin) and those beens kan be very - er - um - useful.


hmmm, da caster beens sownd verry handee missy,  

wot a shame your trip has been cansellred, nevver mynd awl power tu the crowshay fleowers :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> hmmm, da caster beens sownd verry handee missy,
> 
> wot a shame your trip has been cansellred, nevver mynd awl power tu the crowshay fleowers :thumbup:


ai dint sey dis glennie, butt cowncills have dem caster bean shrubbs everiwear. Not kiddin - inuff stuff ter wipe awt kazillions uv pippul ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oh, I'm sorry bawt de manatees misellen, butter walk in de nature preserve saunds good tu mi.
> 
> U just maid me member wun uv mowst siting fing dat ai did was whale watching on Vancouver Island. It was so exciting to hear them coming on the sonic thingie, ans den see em. x


yu lucky fing bein abul tu sea thewales, yu been everware yu az  :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai dint sey dis glennie, butt cowncills have dem caster bean shrubbs everiwear. Not kiddin - inuff stuff ter wipe awt kazillions uv pippul ....


LOL ai shall goggle dem


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> mai heowsw is naise n warm i've gotted the rayburn oven orn wiv da kassherole cukkin awaiy fore mi dinner and likkul would burner stoked up
> rayburn heets da heowse butt dat ownlee kums orn for a cupple ours herly mornin and heavnin.


stick de kettle on, I'm heading round tu yores .. jes bin awt wiv bloo un it fiels womer tu mi hautsaide.

Haw did de poppies go? Did yer see the bit on the news about an old chap of 99 who flew Lancaster bombers? He had been a bit of a loner, and the nursing home put an ad in the paper about him when he died ..... loadsa peepul turned up to honour him

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> LOL ai shall goggle dem


Oooooyer razzeroo, they shore kan bee dangerush, amazon sell the seedz--------- :evil:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Oooooyer razzeroo, they shore kan bee dangerush, amazon sell the seedz--------- :evil:


blimey

:shock:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lostie said:


> blimey
> 
> :shock:


mind you, with a decent credit card and de innernett ai kude prolly git an armoured tank ter dikkorate de frunt gardin ......
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Noube goode Glennee. - - - I unnerstan a coffee grinder - - - 
Wei better howp nuthin happins to somwun er wei mite awl be hawled off to the pokey an not by the grimmin poleez eether. LOLOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aim kummin daun wivva kowld. att leest ai karnt blame enny uv youse ...

bye de way Chris popped in dis mornin fer er cuppa before hi kort his train. Whin he went he sedd glefully haw hevvi his bagg woz - heed bin reiding his dad's cubbords lol


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:



> Noube goode Glennee. - - - I unnerstan a coffee grinder - - -
> Wei better howp nuthin happins to somwun er wei mite awl be hawled off to the pokey an not by the grimmin poleez eether. LOLOL


ooh missellen, wi gitts de bess hedukeshun frum yu 
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Abowt the flowers. I made a few frum diffrent patterns an tuk to Lynn to chuze wich she wanted to use. The wun she likes best is frum the pattern yu sent me so I be makin most of em frum that pattern. Fank yu veri mush.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Noube goode Glennee. - - - I unnerstan a coffee grinder - - -
> Wei better howp nuthin happins to somwun er wei mite awl be hawled off to the pokey an not by the grimmin poleez eether. LOLOL


ai trie tu bee gud missy, butt if'n wee get hawled off tu da pokey ai dunt kare cos wee awl bee tugevva wiv ower nittin and kroshay and maeke lowdsa floewers lol

glad Lynn liked da flowers yu maede missy :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I jus chcked out the OMG yarn site. They finly got smart an starfsx ignorin the sickos. That did the job and they ended up wif kwite a party!! It did hav a strong resemblence to ower GP attic hideaway dint it?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I jus chcked out the OMG yarn site. They finly got smart an starfsx ignorin the sickos. That did the job and they ended up wif kwite a party!! It did hav a strong resemblence to ower GP attic hideaway dint it?


neow yu menshunned it missy, ai had a kwik peek at OMG yarn site,at last they has cum tu threr senses and stopped awl that rubbishy nonsense, thay had kwite a party didn't they :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

they did so well - good on em. Veri laik awer fred. I was sew pleezed, un eet was unovver uv brekkin yer warters mowments, wont eet?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Les howp they will learn fum this and ignore those udjits ever tyme they start this nonsense. Then wei kan awl go back to just enjoyin tawkin and lernin frum awl the gud stuff this site has to offer.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Les howp they will learn fum this and ignore those udjits ever tyme they start this nonsense. Then wei kan awl go back to just enjoyin tawkin and lernin frum awl the gud stuff this site has to offer.


it'd be gude ter du datt misellen, butt sew hard ter reesist ... evinn mi lol. sad dat dese harguments du spreeng up frum taim ter taim dough. ai dint reelaised dat at fust on KP, butt ai dew naw. Butt dat wun woz extra truly unnplessunt. I dint see the effin and blainding but ai did nowtise di associations with cryllic and dat place witch were extrodinurry.

haz yer dun lotsa flours terday missellen? Didger gew tu di naychur reserve? I fort of you t'other day kos ai passed our tropical world dat has de meerkats you love 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> it'd be gude ter du datt misellen, butt sew hard ter reesist ... evinn mi lol. sad dat dese harguments du spreeng up frum taim ter taim dough. ai dint reelaised dat at fust on KP, butt ai dew naw. Butt dat wun woz extra truly unnplessunt. I dint see the effin and blainding but ai did nowtise di associations with cryllic and dat place witch were extrodinurry.
> 
> haz yer dun lotsa flours terday missellen? Didger gew tu di naychur reserve? I fort of you t'other day kos ai passed our tropical world dat has de meerkats you love
> :thumbup:


o ai luv meerlats ai finks dey sutch livlie littul critters


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Just wotchin 10'klok noose, ai feels soe soree fore dam pore peepul in da Phillapeens


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> it'd be gude ter du datt misellen, butt sew hard ter reesist ... evinn mi lol. sad dat dese harguments du spreeng up frum taim ter taim dough. ai dint reelaised dat at fust on KP, butt ai dew naw. Butt dat wun woz extra truly unnplessunt. I dint see the effin and blainding but ai did nowtise di associations with cryllic and dat place witch were extrodinurry.
> 
> haz yer dun lotsa flours terday missellen? Didger gew tu di naychur reserve? I fort of you t'other day kos ai passed our tropical world dat has de meerkats you love
> :thumbup:


I unnerstand that Admin finally went in an cleened up some of her posts (took out sum words I guess) I didn't luk for en but another poster said she had seen that. I did see one post from the blu person and it were completely blank except fer ... I don't know if she hit the send key tu soon or if it got erased. At any rate, sum of the posters are turning to turn it off by joking around like last nite, but a few just cant seem to stop.

I got a few flowers done. But I also had to do a little bit on my stole. I been neglecting it lately. Now I has to let mi hand rest kaws it starting to hurt. I go back to the hand doctor next week and I hope this time he gives me those shots. Im gettin tired of hurtin!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

How is your father doing now? Has his skin got betterer?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Eye has sum gud news o' me own! Had my first check-in at the physical therapist...since my previous doctor's visit mid-October - gave me the news that I've lost 14 lbs! Had to tell my Mom because it was her birthday on 11-11 and didn't have prepared/purchased present to give her. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye has sum gud news o' me own! Had my first check-in at the physical therapist...since my previous doctor's visit mid-October - gave me the news that I've lost 14 lbs! Had to tell my Mom because it was her birthday on 11-11 and didn't have prepared/purchased present to give her. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well dones kaixie, eiz verry pleezed fore yu xx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gud mornin' awl, hoew iz yu

eets a naise brite mooning ear, theres diss beeg bryte fing inn da skie agayn soe high beez a beet wurrid


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

G'morning you all. I seem to stay een bed longer en longer - cos it is so kosie.

Hey kaixxie, that's good news, and I bet your mum was pleased too. Well done you x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We'ens done got hour firstest snow o' the year. 11-12-2013 here in Indiana. Don't expect Florida ta' get any. How about the UK?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

No snow here kaixxie, nor forecast. Just general November cold but not freezing. Shiney thing in the sky, called the sun. This time of the year and when the clocks go back it always seems very low in the sky - straight in your eyes kind of thing ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Huh, my energy provider, EDF had risen its prices too - 3.9%. Swindlers ......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Huh, my energy provider, EDF had risen its prices too - 3.9%. Swindlers ......


 hmmm they rekkon thayz steel cheeper than uvver cumpanees !!! they awl bee robbers


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> hmmm they rekkon thayz steel cheeper than uvver cumpanees !!! they awl bee robbers


 akkershully dey usually hav bean en are, but they all hav sum kaind ev meshurrments, where de morr yu youse, the less per messhure eat ease, so sumwun whu leaves on dere own is akkershully pain more per meshurr ... aisle hafter send bloo aut ter git er djob lol 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Aiz jes tekken bloo aut ferris workie. Afore I went ai dug owr a sort un woolly cardigan/coat thing two put orn unner mi jakket. aiz had dis woollie fer ebawt 10 yeers un bort eat frum a supermarket. etas jest okkured tu mi two look at di leybull. Shhhhh its cryllic, n very cosy n nivver ben luked after butt downt luke its age. De labell hazza beeg wornin in red about kiipin eet erwei frum fair, dough ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Aiz jes tekken bloo aut ferris workie. Afore I went ai dug owr a sort un woolly cardigan/coat thing two put orn unner mi jakket. aiz had dis woollie fer ebawt 10 yeers un bort eat frum a supermarket. etas jest okkured tu mi two look at di leybull. Shhhhh its cryllic, n very cosy n nivver ben luked after butt downt luke its age. De labell hazza beeg wornin in red about kiipin eet erwei frum fair, dough ....


well m'laeydee awl mei cardis, gillets, jumpners iz awl crylikk n ai duzunt kaere oo noze it ai canna ware wull cos eet maekes mei hitch,canna afford cashmeer ore deez uvver spensieeve yarns ai woz in M & S de uvver weak and sawed sum beautiful casho jumpes dey woz about £95 soe aill stik wiv krylik


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> well m'laeydee awl mei cardis, gillets, jumpners iz awl crylikk n ai duzunt kaere oo noze it ai canna ware wull cos eet maekes mei hitch,canna afford cashmeer ore deez uvver spensieeve yarns ai woz in M & S de uvver weak and sawed sum beautiful casho jumpes dey woz about £95 soe aill stik wiv krylik


you wear gillets? Now there's posh for you.
I wrote an complained/asked M & S last year about some knitted cardis they had in. Was wiv my merican SIL and dragged her across de shop kos dey luked hand knitted. They were. Pretty, well made, some sort of wool/cryllic mix and just short of 30 quid. So ai rotes to dem en sedd dey whirr nice inuff an aim shoor lots wood get bort fer Chrimbo, but been a knitter missen, how much were the knitters getting paid? Got te usual, we ensure that all .......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> you wear gillets? Now there's posh for you.
> I wrote an complained/asked M & S last year about some knitted cardis they had in. Was wiv my merican SIL and dragged her across de shop kos dey luked hand knitted. They were. Pretty, well made, some sort of wool/cryllic mix and just short of 30 quid. So ai rotes to dem en sedd dey whirr nice inuff an aim shoor lots wood get bort fer Chrimbo, but been a knitter missen, how much were the knitters getting paid? Got te usual, we ensure that all .......


Neow ail tell yu a storee,har yu seetin cumfotubl, thenn aill beegeen buut ai gotta tork proper lyke.==We have silly words in our family bit like us, helloop for elephant etc., mine is Jill-ett for gillette.Larst summer in Marks with my DIL I asked if they had any Jilletts, she had to walk away because of giggling-- The woman gave me a look wot these sales people have, and said' We only have Gillettes in the winter months' with the emphasis on the word Gillette, I just acted all serious and thanked her, we laughed mainly about the look on her face wondering what she was thinking. Helen vowed never to go shopping with me again-- but she still does


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Neow ail tell yu a storee,har yu seetin cumfotubl, thenn aill beegeen buut ai gotta tork proper lyke.==We have silly words in our family bit like us, helloop for elephant etc., mine is Jill-ett for gillette.Larst summer in Marks with my DIL I asked if they had any Jilletts, she had to walk away because of giggling-- The woman gave me a look wot these sales people have, and said' We only have Gillettes in the winter months' with the emphasis on the word Gillette, I just acted all serious and thanked her, we laughed mainly about the look on her face wondering what she was thinking. Helen vowed never to go shopping with me again-- but she still does


datt didd giv mi er gude larf glennie ...... ai wuns did some short term work at M&S and dey treyn yer upp sew mutch ... yu hastter smaile at eniwun wivvin 30 feet ev yer, witch at bisi taims meens yer need plastikk suregerry ter git di smaile orf yer feyse.

did ai tel yer bawt Chris's fren wu wirked at M & S? He did all the night time stakkin en stuf kozz eet payd hextra. Wun dey hi went in ferrer normal day shift en woz veri tired. Got in de store, en pressed de rong button. It was the major alert button, an all the lights went out, eskilayters stpped, leefts were stuk, and de greit beeg hed manidger woz draged aouter er meetin in Lundun kos dey fort it woz er bomb er sumfing. It only took about 15 seconds for the emergency generators to kick in, and the boy actually kept his job, but decided on a different career ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> datt didd giv mi er gude larf glennie ...... ai wuns did some short term work at M&S and dey treyn yer upp sew mutch ... yu hastter smaile at eniwun wivvin 30 feet ev yer, witch at bisi taims meens yer need plastikk suregerry ter git di smaile orf yer feyse.
> 
> did ai tel yer bawt Chris's fren wu wirked at M & S? He did all the night time stakkin en stuf kozz eet payd hextra. Wun dey hi went in ferrer normal day shift en woz veri tired. Got in de store, en pressed de rong button. It was the major alert button, an all the lights went out, eskilayters stpped, leefts were stuk, and de greit beeg hed manidger woz draged aouter er meetin in Lundun kos dey fort it woz er bomb er sumfing. It only took about 15 seconds for the emergency generators to kick in, and the boy actually kept his job, but decided on a different career ....


dats a funnee storee tu, pore boy betted ee fort he'd get da sak


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eye has sum gud news o' me own! Had my first check-in at the physical therapist...since my previous doctor's visit mid-October - gave me the news that I've lost 14 lbs! Had to tell my Mom because it was her birthday on 11-11 and didn't have prepared/purchased present to give her. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Very Gud!!!!! I am happy for yu. It's not eezy to lose weight.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I be off fer fiber arts guild. Tawk to awl later.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

seez yer later misellen.

actually kaixxie, I've just worked out that 14 lbs is one stone in english money. Way to go :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

half past 4 in afternoon, just pulled the curtains, an there's a half moon bright in sky. Shhhhh ... I like it


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> half past 4 in afternoon, just pulled the curtains, an there's a half moon bright in sky. Shhhhh ... I like it


oo ai juss seed da moon---o no eet wasunt-- eet woz a streat lyte-----downt fink da moon haz cummed mei waye yit


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oo ai juss seed da moon---o no eet wasunt-- eet woz a streat lyte-----downt fink da moon haz cummed mei waye yit


ah, best thing about my kitchen ..... if de moon can git frough de clouds, it shines straight in my kitchen... un den ai downt need ter putt de lights on. Az aim ferbidden by my suns frum gittin up tu chenge er bulb an ai gots dem nasti spotlait fings dat downt larst long, de mune is veri yousful 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ah, best thing about my kitchen ..... if de moon can git frough de clouds, it shines straight in my kitchen... un den ai downt need ter putt de lights on. Az aim ferbidden by my suns frum gittin up tu chenge er bulb an ai gots dem nasti spotlait fings dat downt larst long, de mune is veri yousful
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


aise gotted demspotty lyte fnigs and high armt lowed tu chandge dem if'n dey brake


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ah, best thing about my kitchen ..... if de moon can git frough de clouds, it shines straight in my kitchen... un den ai downt need ter putt de lights on. Az aim ferbidden by my suns frum gittin up tu chenge er bulb an ai gots dem nasti spotlait fings dat downt larst long, de mune is veri yousful
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


aise gotted demspotty lyte fnigs and high armt lowed tu chandge dem if'n dey pop


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

dose spotty fings is no good et all. Dyu now, aise bin een dis hause 5 yiers en orl de laitbulbs whirr dose henergy saivin wuns? An di pipple dint tekk di bulbs wivvem whin dey muved ... laik sum pipple du. Anyways aise nivver hadd ter cheynge er laitbuln wuns?

septin mai keetchin, butt ai bleimes British Gas who put in de new boiler un fludded rait fru de kittchin seeling twaise.....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dose spotty fings is no good et all. Dyu now, aise bin een dis hause 5 yiers en orl de laitbulbs whirr dose henergy saivin wuns? An di pipple dint tekk di bulbs wivvem whin dey muved ... laik sum pipple du. Anyways aise nivver hadd ter cheynge er laitbuln wuns?
> 
> septin mai keetchin, butt ai bleimes British Gas who put in de new boiler un fludded rait fru de kittchin seeling twaise.....


ho yess ai has dem low henerdjy bulds, ai lykes dem larst fore adgiz :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> akkershully dey usually hav bean en are, but they all hav sum kaind ev meshurrments, where de morr yu youse, the less per messhure eat ease, so sumwun whu leaves on dere own is akkershully pain more per meshurr ... aisle hafter send bloo aut ter git er djob lol
> :thumbup:


The area whare I liv is serviced by a electric coop. They keeps the rates pretty low and then at the end of the yeer we gets a nice refund on our share of whatever profit the coop had. It kums as a credit on one of the bills and is reely apreshated!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Aiz jes tekken bloo aut ferris workie. Afore I went ai dug owr a sort un woolly cardigan/coat thing two put orn unner mi jakket. aiz had dis woollie fer ebawt 10 yeers un bort eat frum a supermarket. etas jest okkured tu mi two look at di leybull. Shhhhh its cryllic, n very cosy n nivver ben luked after butt downt luke its age. De labell hazza beeg wornin in red about kiipin eet erwei frum fair, dough ....


Well, if yu decide to go jump in a fier, jus make shur yu taken it orf fust. Yu wunt want it to melt.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

What is a Gillette? I tried lukin it up but everthing refers to razer blades. Glennee, has yu got piersins an has started warin razer blades inum? teehee.

So pleese edicate me - what is a gillette?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I has to leeve agin, Now I haf too mistry shops. Be back later. I an gettin tyerd.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> The area whare I liv is serviced by a electric coop. They keeps the rates pretty low and then at the end of the yeer we gets a nice refund on our share of whatever profit the coop had. It kums as a credit on one of the bills and is reely apreshated!


That sownds a gud hydea missy :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

glennie is norty miselessen an dliberattly mispronoucin de french wurd gilet which is a fancyoutdoors waistcote, and so muddlin up peoples about giletter razor blades .....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> glennie is norty miselessen an dliberattly mispronoucin de french wurd gilet which is a fancyoutdoors waistcote, and so muddlin up peoples about giletter razor blades .....


he he ai lykes beein nortie, ai orf tu beddy nye now, so tuk yersens up naise and werm, nyte nite see y'all on the morrow x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> glennie is norty miselessen an dliberattly mispronoucin de french wurd gilet which is a fancyoutdoors waistcote, and so muddlin up peoples about giletter razor blades .....


O fank yu. I were fraid she wer wayrin them hangin frum her ears or sumpin. LOL :roll:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> O fank yu. I were fraid she wer wayrin them hangin frum her ears or sumpin. LOL :roll:


noooo missy ai aint no punks rokker  aint eevun gotted peersed eers, soe aim putteen orn mei GILET and orf owt ffore lurnch wiv mei frend, wee gotted sum cold wether soe ai needs mei gilet orn under mye jakkit xx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gub moonin awl ai opes yuze awl awite


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gude mornin to all youse two


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gud mornin ebody, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I tryin to wakee up. I'm off wif mi group again today. I don no if Im gonna servive this week and nex week tho. Somthin skeduleed (sum fun and sum work as well as a docter appointment)every day. I neeeed a day oofff!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gud mornin ebody, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> I tryin to wakee up. I'm off wif mi group again today. I don no if Im gonna servive this week and nex week tho. Somthin skeduleed (sum fun and sum work as well as a docter appointment)every day. I neeeed a day oofff!


dat duz sawnd beezi missellen. What r yu duin wiv yer groop today?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gud mornin ebody, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> I tryin to wakee up. I'm off wif mi group again today. I don no if Im gonna servive this week and nex week tho. Somthin skeduleed (sum fun and sum work as well as a docter appointment)every day. I neeeed a day oofff!


dat duz sawnd beezi missellen. What r yu duin wiv yer groop today?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> dat duz sawnd beezi missellen. What r yu duin wiv yer groop today?


We're going to Dade City for a two hour tour of 'Wild Things' which is a sort of combination zoo/sanctuary. They take in wild animals that have been rescued. All kinds from lion and tigers to monkeys to who know what. Some were injured in the wild and others had been kept as pets and taken from the owners. They live in habitats as natural as possible. And they do not allow pictures to be taken!

Then we go to lunch a a restaurant called Kokopellas. It's pretty well known in this area, but I have never been there.

Then we are going to the 'Pioneer Florida Museum'. That is a collection of houses, a railroad station, church, school and all kinds of shops. They were all actual homes and businesses in different towns this area back in the early settler days. They were moved to this location as a way to preserve them. There is also a museum with artifacts, old tools, quilts etc. I have been there several times,but it was a few years ago and it has grown a lot since I last visited.

Then I will come home and collapse!

Either of these venues, along with the restaurant would have been a nice trip since it is only about 35 miles from our usual meeting place (25 miles for me). For some reason our coordinator cannot resist adding too many things to a days outing and sometimes it is just too much.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

All f that sounds great fun missellen, an ai weesh ai kood bee dere, butt eat ease ern owful lott ter bu orl frammed inter wun dei. Love ter hier orl erbawt eet layter :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

yayy ... korl frum chris two ask a fevvurr (surpisingly not fer munny) ... anyway, needing my landline for him to sell hiss pooter on ebay. 

Den hi sedd, by the way, you know that module I was terrified about because I couldn't understand it? Gulp ... well the tutor has cancelled classes for 4 weeks an dey jus bring dere wirk inn en shi helps iffn dey want. She spent 2 hours wiv himm yesserday and now he gets the hang of it. Yayyy

Kaixxie will know it very well of course - multi media programming.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ai weesh wei kud awl goe tugevva, neow dat wud korz a stir lol
ai finkin yu weel sleip weller arter aw ldat pleeze tell is alabowt eet , sowns lottsa funn :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

aiv just had the best giggle ever at a picture in my mind of the whole lot of us together


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> aiv just had the best giggle ever at a picture in my mind of the whole lot of us together


SOE PLEEZED cHrIS HAS --oops -- got sorted,and wish him lukkies with sellin his pooterater hon hebygum. :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I am back. It was a really fun day. We saw awl kind of aminulls. lotsa monkeys, lions, tigers, racoons and more that I kant even remember. There was a pair of river otters that were SO much fun to watch. The guide went slow and took plenty of time to let us really see the aminuls and answer awl our questions. Then we went to Kafe Kokopelli for lunch. Delicious! I had fried broccoli for an appetizer that was just scrumptious. I ate so much of it that I ended up bringing most of my meal home. So I will eat Clam strips for dinner tonight. My friend Lynn and I decided to skip the Pioneer Museum so we wouldn't get over tired. We plan to go there together in a couple of weeks instead.

It were a fun day and I wish you could have been here to share it with me.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

double post!!

It were a fun day and I wish you could have been here to share it with me.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

another one!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

How do these multiple posts happen??


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

This is kinder silly isnt it? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> This is kinder silly isnt it? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


ai fink compooters haz mynds of dare own


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I gess they du. It seems to have just hung up and kept sendin.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ware az youse awl gorn aiz howpin yu izunt gorn intu hybernashun ai juss hadd tu goe pwt tu putted mei bin owt fore kerlelshun tumorroew, eet' verry very koewld fink eets feazingg


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

We are havin a litl cold snap right nou. It sposed to go to 50 tonight but start warmin up tomorrow. It was reely windy today too. 

I just remembered, at Wild Things they have a large pond for a pair of cranes thy have. Apparently some of the wild water birds saw it and decided it was a gud place for them to stay too. The guide called them freeloaders, There are egrets, Ibis and some kind of ducks all swimmin and eaten and enjoyin the gud life.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I am back. It was a really fun day. We saw awl kind of aminulls. lotsa monkeys, lions, tigers, racoons and more that I kant even remember. There was a pair of river otters that were SO much fun to watch. The guide went slow and took plenty of time to let us really see the aminuls and answer awl our questions. Then we went to Kafe Kokopelli for lunch. Delicious! I had fried broccoli for an appetizer that was just scrumptious. I ate so much of it that I ended up bringing most of my meal home. So I will eat Clam strips for dinner tonight. My friend Lynn and I decided to skip the Pioneer Museum so we wouldn't get over tired. We plan to go there together in a couple of weeks instead.
> 
> It were a fun day and I wish you could have been here to share it with me.


Sounds grate missy, wish we kud have bean wyth yu x x


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I remember Oracle Sql work in my second IT degree. I didn't get into graphic programming...unless you count the Orcad/Multisim electronic circuit/hardware unit analysis. Or the coordination getting one computer to be a working unit with the software/hardware balancing act. I researched THIS baby's parts with ease in mind. If it showed that it was compatible with Windows 7...it went on the potential parts list.

Pity, like another KP member has commented, that I cannot teleport. You would all get systems built that you would only have to save up for the next DVD, hard drive, or more ram/video card capacity. I *know* what the minimum requirements for onboard attachments and Dell (from talking with current/past owners) doesn't seem to want to sell what's needed at the reasonable price. Just glad Packard Bell is no longer in business. Not fond of Gateway either.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gud day tu yu awl, verry, verry cold wind soe ai staein een wiv mei neeting,aiem maekin sum karrutt thoop- ai duzunt lyke da pryce of tinned soop and a fue karritts meakes plenntie fore juss a few pennies soe ai can putted sum inn da fweazer :roll:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> gud day tu yu awl, verry, verry cold wind soe ai staein een wiv mei neeting,aiem maekin sum karrutt thoop- ai duzunt lyke da pryce of tinned soop and a fue karritts meakes plenntie fore juss a few pennies soe ai can putted sum inn da fweazer :roll:


ai howpin yu haint gorn warkies wiv bloo n gotted blewn awaie m'laeydee,and ai bttin missy eez steel inn bedy catcheen up wivher rest arfter awl dat funn shei had


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Yu wer rite bout me katchin up on mi sliep Glennee. I jus woked up a wyle ago. But I bin out fillin the bird and squirrel feeders. I got chilly (46f) this mornin but is sposed to warm up quick tuday. I jus hope it dusnt rain fer a few more dayz. Satday we goin to Sarasota for the Chalk art festival and then on to a Sand Skulpsher Competition. Rain wud sorta kinda rune that.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glennee, that karrett suup sownds gud. Hou du yu make it? Well, I gess wat I reely meens is what else du yu put in it?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Kaixie, why don yu lyke Gateway. I haf a Gateway an I jus luvs it. Plan on gettin another wun wen I finly du upgrade.

I had two compaqs and nou I wont even luk at them in the komputater store. I awlso hav a Toshiba Netbuk but it be so slooowww that I never use it atalatal.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Glennee, that karrett suup sownds gud. Hou du yu make it? Well, I gess wat I reely meens is what else du yu put in it?


karrit soop
4 naise size karrits
1parsnip
1 onion(ai hadunt gott hunyun so used 2 clothes of garlik)
either 1 chicken oxo cube or eef youze porsh yu can use one of dem Knorr pots
Peel slice veg, poor stock over to cover vegs and cook till tender and zuzz up in blender, makes quite a thick soop, bit lyke baby purree  easy peasy


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> Kaixie, why don yu lyke Gateway. I haf a Gateway an I jus luvs it. Plan on gettin another wun wen I finly du upgrade.
> 
> I had two compaqs and nou I wont even luk at them in the komputater store. I awlso hav a Toshiba Netbuk but it be so slooowww that I never use it atalatal.


Depends on WHEN you got your Gateway. If you got it BEFORE HP had a year or two of takeover time - I feel sorry for you. I had a classmate - from second degree time have several "Gateway brand" mice burn up on him. I like the HP restart feature - had to help a church friend recently with hers, had Windows 7 on it so I couldn't complain after HP got the thing back to factory original setting where it could reboot.

I had AVG Free Edition on that computer ASAP! Saves on weirding out due to nasty hackers. Wish they would leave other computers alone. One thing to point out the security problems...another to JUST be doing it. Grrrrr!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> karrit soop
> 4 naise size karrits
> 1parsnip
> 1 onion(ai hadunt gott hunyun so used 2 clothes of garlik)
> ...


Looks good, whe I go to the store I gonner by the stuff fer it so I kin make sun.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I got it in 2007 an have never had any trouble with it (except what I caused by spilling tea on it a year or so ago)

I dont lyke thse touch pads so I uses a wireless mouse. its a Dynes Wireless Laptop Mouse.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

misellen said:


> I got it in 2007 an have never had any trouble with it (except what I caused by spilling tea on it a year or so ago)


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
If'fn Ewe has trouble breathing underwasser...Y do you expect the poor, defenseless computer to do so? I don't build my computers with the watercooling system because Eye'm a tad concerned 'bout leakage under long-term use. Eye stay with regular fan/cpu kit 'n don't worry about un-necessary liquid if I haven't removed shock supply 'n turned off main power supply. This way I can use the pressure air on the main board t' remove the dust bunnies that luv t' attack the computer. Don't care if'fn ewe don't smoke tobacco or have/don't have pets. Dust bunnies will emerge from the air as your computer breathes (case fan flow).


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

May also price Microsoft or Logitech for future use. We have had the mouse keys go bald due to extensive use. Laser mouse...and the function was rather sluggish on the "newer" Abit system. My Gigabyte mainboard likes it just fine...only need a new LCD 24 inch monitor and I have my computer up and running. May need another battery for mainboard...but that's cheap to get.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Looks good, whe I go to the store I gonner by the stuff fer it so I kin make sun.


You'll like it missy, I forgotted tu say seasonn it tu your lyking, also you can add any veg, celery makes it nice.a splash of cream added to it when yu serve it is gud too :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> You'll like it missy, I forgotted tu say seasonn it tu your lyking, also you can add any veg, celery makes it nice.a splash of cream added to it when yu serve it is gud too :thumbup:


I'll add sum parsnips to mi list then.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hello this is Blue. Shh my lady does't know I can type, so don't tell. I wait until she goes to bed and the use Facebook. She has been in bed all day, except for staggering down the stairs and getting steak out of the freezer and microwaving it by mistake for me. Hahaha, then she went back to bed, so I tidied up by eating the rest from the worktop.

Ooops she's staggering down the stairs muttering something about pea and ham soup.
I'm going to curl up and pretend I don't know her password. Don't grass on me.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hello this is Blue. Shh my lady does't know I can type, so don't tell. I wait until she goes to bed and the use Facebook. She has been in bed all day, except for staggering down the stairs and getting steak out of the freezer and microwaving it by mistake for me. Hahaha, then she went back to bed, so I tidied up by eating the rest from the worktop.
> 
> Ooops she's staggering down the stairs muttering something about pea and ham soup.
> I'm going to curl up and pretend I don't know her password. Don't grass on me.


ayup Blue, gud tu jear from you, ai soorytu hear your Ma's not feelin good, wasn't that naise of her tu make yu some dinner, good lad for tydying up after she'd gone back tu bed, don't wurry shhh ai won't tell your secrets sayfe wit me

Now then m'laedey, ai hope your'e feelin a beet betterer, is tum tum playin up? x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ayup Blue, gud tu jear from you, ai soorytu hear your Ma's not feelin good, wasn't that naise of her tu make yu some dinner, good lad for tydying up after she'd gone back tu bed, don't wurry shhh ai won't tell your secrets sayfe wit me
> 
> Now then m'laedey, ai hope your'e feelin a beet betterer, is tum tum playin up? x x


Dey maid er chainge tu mi meds - tuke wun erwey, witch made mi goe orl wobli sew ai staid inn bed most ev the day, except for geting up and widdling laik a race horse. Gosh, I don't know where itt came from. I keep my flooids upp but not that mutch...

HOORAY PARTY TIME. oops. I'm getting better, so no medics til Saterday. YAYYYYY 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

and aim sew hungri, I could eat a scabby horse xxxx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> and aim sew hungri, I could eat a scabby horse xxxx


ooh dunt goe heatin a scabby hoss m'laedey, howz abowt a bowl of porrig, or naise cuppa hott choklit and dippy bickies,not verry hintrestin butt betterer den nuffink x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ooh dunt goe heatin a scabby hoss m'laedey, howz abowt a bowl of porrig, or naise cuppa hott choklit and dippy bickies,not verry hintrestin butt betterer den nuffink x x


funi, ai woz finkin abawt prig erlier, but aiz hadda tin ev baxters pea n hamm soop wiv summ seedi bred. gosh eat were luvli, en ai hadd the bred orl soggi, mixed upp in de soop....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

hey gleni, hav you her bawt m&s selling cashmere onesies? Lol, only 199 quid .....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> hey gleni, hav you her bawt m&s selling cashmere onesies? Lol, only 199 quid .....


omg ai shal goe tumorrer n gerruss wun eech, yu missy n mei

gladd yu had summat teat, bett yu en 
djoyd dat lublie soggie bred ai howpe da peez dun geeve yu windie-pops


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> omg ai shal goe tumorrer n gerruss wun eech, yu missy n mei
> 
> gladd yu had summat teat, bett yu en
> djoyd dat lublie soggie bred ai howpe da peez dun geeve yu windie-pops


ai dont kare iffn it duz, twas deelishus.

sumwuns bean ringin mi orn landlain orl dey ern ai gorra text witch ai thort woz wierd. jes naw er reeng att mi dore sew ai putt di introoder katch orn en arsked wu eat twoz, dere woz er skweeti voys sein "its mi". ai hadder arsk wu mi woz. ownli di mann ai woz mareed tu fer 19 yiers, lol. hi woz chekin ai wox howkey kos ai aint anserred de fone. Sorta deesent uv him ai spose.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gosh I need two go bakk tu bed ergen. Loves y'all an teik kare. Bloo is my hot worter bootle. Iz kowuld hier xxx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai dont kare iffn it duz, twas deelishus.
> 
> sumwuns bean ringin mi orn landlain orl dey ern ai gorra text witch ai thort woz wierd. jes naw er reeng att mi dore sew ai putt di introoder katch orn en arsked wu eat twoz, dere woz er skweeti voys sein "its mi". ai hadder arsk wu mi woz. ownli di mann ai woz mareed tu fer 19 yiers, lol. hi woz chekin ai wox howkey kos ai aint anserred de fone. Sorta deesent uv him ai spose.
> 
> :thumbup:


YEAH SPOSE EET WOH FORTFUL UV EEM --oops shh dun tell hadmeen---- pity ee dint cum wownd erlier tho, cud've tooked bloo for a beet of a walk-- or iz ee at werk awl dai?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> gosh I need two go bakk tu bed ergen. Loves y'all an teik kare. Bloo is my hot worter bootle. Iz kowuld hier xxx


nyte nite opes yu feel betterer tumoz,snuggul down naisly wiv yore mate bloo x x x


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai dont kare iffn it duz, twas deelishus.
> 
> sumwuns bean ringin mi orn landlain orl dey ern ai gorra text witch ai thort woz wierd. jes naw er reeng att mi dore sew ai putt di introoder katch orn en arsked wu eat twoz, dere woz er skweeti voys sein "its mi". ai hadder arsk wu mi woz. ownli di mann ai woz mareed tu fer 19 yiers, lol. hi woz chekin ai wox howkey kos ai aint anserred de fone. Sorta deesent uv him ai spose.
> 
> :thumbup:


It was desint of him. It gud tu no ther is sumwun to check on yu if sumpin dont seem rite. Thats wun fing I wurrys about miself. I kin go fer daiz at a time an not heer fum ennyone, an ther isnt enywun to check on me. Sumtymes I wurris wat wud happen if I had a hart atak and died. Clancy wud be shut up in the hows an kudnt get out to get fud or water. it be a wurry.

So be glad that mr ex duz check on yu. Its a gud thing.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> It was desint of him. It gud tu no ther is sumwun to check on yu if sumpin dont seem rite. Thats wun fing I wurrys about miself. I kin go fer daiz at a time an not heer fum ennyone, an ther isnt enywun to check on me. Sumtymes I wurris wat wud happen if I had a hart atak and died. Clancy wud be shut up in the hows an kudnt get out to get fud or water. it be a wurry.
> 
> So be glad that mr ex duz check on yu. Its a gud thing.


I be lucky in that respect missy, my darling g/daughter works round the corner from me and pops in every evening after work, and I guess mr ex was thortful tu arsk if Lostie was ok


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I be lucky in that respect missy, my darling g/daughter works round the corner from me and pops in every evening after work, and I guess mr ex was thortful tu arsk if Lostie was ok


Yu are luky. I be glad tat yu haf sumwun to keep an iye out fer yu. It give yu peece of mind.

I figger in a few yeers, I will move to senior housing. I kin rent an apartment ther but they notices if a resident dont show up on a reglar basis. Mos of em hav sum way fer yu tu check in an let managment kno yu are OK. If yu dont check in, they call and if yu dont answer, they go to your apartment and check on yu,

Im no kwite reddy fer that yet but sumday I will. Even now though, if I dont feel gud, it kind of wurries me.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Mz Lostie kind o' scared me! With me scarred legs...Eye was a'hoping tha' she wasn't hungree for long-pig.

Their getting into shape...better have sum chocolate t' throw at her so's Eye can get the party savory 'n sugaries made up. It's TOO close to feast day here in the US. <whimper!>


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Yu are luky. I be glad tat yu haf sumwun to keep an iye out fer yu. It give yu peece of mind.
> 
> I figger in a few yeers, I will move to senior housing. I kin rent an apartment ther but they notices if a resident dont show up on a reglar basis. Mos of em hav sum way fer yu tu check in an let managment kno yu are OK. If yu dont check in, they call and if yu dont answer, they go to your apartment and check on yu,
> 
> Im no kwite reddy fer that yet but sumday I will. Even now though, if I dont feel gud, it kind of wurries me.


We have an organisation for seniors where they will help by providing an alarm button to wear round your neck, it's connected to a control room and if you fell-- you press this alarm thingy and someone knows your'e in trouble and get help for you. I'm sure you have similar there ,so it might be worth making enquiries. The apartments are the same here,you have to be able to look after yourself. they are a good idea, but you and I ain'y ready for that yet missy


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Mz Lostie kind o' scared me! With me scarred legs...Eye was a'hoping tha' she wasn't hungree for long-pig.
> 
> Their getting into shape...better have sum chocolate t' throw at her so's Eye can get the party savory 'n sugaries made up. It's TOO close to feast day here in the US. <whimper!>


Don werry Kaixie, Me an Glennee will perteck yu. At leest till the chawklit is reddy.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glennee, I've been lukin at then buttons and decidin if I want to get one. I prolly will, Yu kan get help by callin on a cell pone too, but I dont always carry that wif me awl the time. I fell in the backyard a kupple of years ago and dislocated my ankle. I thought I were in reel trubble then but I managed to get into the howse by crawlin to the doorstep and usin a stick I had sitten by the door like it were a cane. If I had broke a hip though I might still be layin out there. LOL

I wurry nore bout jus plane gettin sick. Sorta like a cold, gets bad and turns into pneunomia and by the time yu realize yu need help yur jus to week to call for it. Kinda wurrisom if you think about it.

One time a friend of mine was deliverin Meals-on-Wheels that takes prepared meals to the shut-ins and elderly, etc. He and his partner got to one of there stops and the old man dint answer the door. They opened the door and checked and found him in bed but unconscious. They called for an ambulance and he told then later, they had saved his life. I dont remember what the problem was, but he would have died if Leon hadn't found him and got help. 

Thats the sort of thing that I worry about - especially when it's 4AM and I kant sleep LOLOL 

I gess Im just gonna hafta stay helthy!!

Clancy got to coughing and woke me up at 2AM. Now its almost 4:30 and I'm wide awake. Meentyme, he is snoozing away. GRR

I just yawned so I think I'll see i I kan go back to sleep fer a lil wyle. See you later.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

g'morning orl. Aise been katchin upp on de fred ern fink it'd be er gude hidea fer yu ter git on uv dem hang raund yer nekk utton fings. mai frend's mum has wun an dey kum raund kweek iffn you pres itt.

waile itt whirr gude erv mi hex two tchekk upp orn mi kos ai dint annser de fone, hi woz ownli wontin mi tu gew rawnd ferrer corfee, kos he woz lownli. But tu bee fair, wi duz sota help eech uvver - laik whin hi gort his nees ficksed, ai did. Dunt mater wots gorn orn between us we are steel pairents of di seym chillun.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yes ai be finkin missellen shud get wun of dem pressy button fingymadjigs, then she wud feel safe in da gardin and arouwnd the howse

ai got a man hear fixin a segurritee lyte neer mai frunt dore soe wen ai kumz howme dwunk ai can sea mei waye

wee has had a fue stwangers nokkin on dores att nyte so mei sun towld me tu get da lyte and not tu open da dore, ai has a spehowl in da dore soe ai allus luk tu sea hoo dare and neow I has da lyte aiell be habul tu sea :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

When is Thanksgiving? Am I write in thinking it's the last Friday in November?
Do you have turkey for Thanksgiving and Chrimbo?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yes ai be finkin missellen shud get wun of dem pressy button fingymadjigs, then she wud feel safe in da gardin and arouwnd the howse
> 
> ai got a man hear fixin a segurritee lyte neer mai frunt dore soe wen ai kumz howme dwunk ai can sea mei waye
> 
> wee has had a fue stwangers nokkin on dores att nyte so mei sun towld me tu get da lyte and not tu open da dore, ai has a spehowl in da dore soe ai allus luk tu sea hoo dare and neow I has da lyte aiell be habul tu sea :thumbup:


After I gor buggled and me kar stollen ai got security light along my drive, kos my house is more tucked away dan de rest uv de crescent. They come on when the sun goes down and off when it comes up. I have got a nuke proof little frosted window in the dore, sew ai kan see iffn itts sumwun in an official neon coat. My introoder catch only opens about half an inch. I only anserred de dore last nait kos fru the likkle winder eet luked laik bill frum nexx dore. I likes mi security laits dis taim ev yier speshully iffn ai gitts bakk after dark

Must say hier its automatic fer eniwun drivin yer howm - even a takksi ter chek you get in de door safeli. That's since the Yorkshire Ripper was around, in the 80s


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

glennie - yore mishun, shood yu wish tu accept it, is tu get on yer bike an bring me a chocclit kaek filled wiv dubble creme, ore a trifle made wiv bird's custard, an no sherry.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> g'morning orl. Aise been katchin upp on de fred ern fink it'd be er gude hidea fer yu ter git on uv dem hang raund yer nekk utton fings. mai frend's mum has wun an dey kum raund kweek iffn you pres itt.
> 
> waile itt whirr gude erv mi hex two tchekk upp orn mi kos ai dint annser de fone, hi woz ownli wontin mi tu gew rawnd ferrer corfee, kos he woz lownli. But tu bee fair, wi duz sota help eech uvver - laik whin hi gort his nees ficksed, ai did. Dunt mater wots gorn orn between us we are steel pairents of di seym chillun.


Stru havin chillen together makes a relationship wat stays. An yu kant jus toss those yeers o bein marreed out the windo eether. Een tho yur not marreed ennymore an not livin together, thare is still a relationship. I gess more like kuzins er mebbe even brother n sister type relationship. I theen its a gud thing wen a kuple can du that. I wirked wif a man once whu was divorced but still frends wif his ex. He told me once that they kudnt get along atal when they was married and livin together but they were best frends since the divorce.

One of my neighbors is married but his wife lives in a different house about 15 miles away. They get together on weekends and special occasions and get along just fine that way.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yes ai be finkin missellen shud get wun of dem pressy button fingymadjigs, then she wud feel safe in da gardin and arouwnd the howse
> 
> ai got a man hear fixin a segurritee lyte neer mai frunt dore soe wen ai kumz howme dwunk ai can sea mei waye
> 
> wee has had a fue stwangers nokkin on dores att nyte so mei sun towld me tu get da lyte and not tu open da dore, ai has a spehowl in da dore soe ai allus luk tu sea hoo dare and neow I has da lyte aiell be habul tu sea :thumbup:


Glennee, yu be reely, reely, reely kareful bout opnin the door, speshly at nite. A few yeers ago, a lady livin on the street rite behind my house had a man come nokin on her door at nite. She didnt open it jus asked who is it. He told her the back of her house was on fire and she had to get out of the house. Insted of leevin she called the poleese an they told her to stay inside and wait fer the fire dept. The fire dept and poleese both came racin in and the "Good Samaritin" was gone.

Then they told her that just the week before, a lady down the street had that happen. She opened the door and the man pushed in and raped her. Both of these women were about my age and lived alone. I never heard any more about so I dont no if they caught him or not, but it shows that you have to be kareful about strangers komin to the door. Especially women who live alone.

Keep your door locked and the light on.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> glennie - yore mishun, shood yu wish tu accept it, is tu get on yer bike an bring me a chocclit kaek filled wiv dubble creme, ore a trifle made wiv bird's custard, an no sherry.


neow aint yu lukky, ai z kuumin yore waey orn me byke tu helivver sum blak pudd'n and bluleggs tu mei grandads cousinz neffew inlore and eez wyfe izgoin orn holidai soe ee nedded sum gwub tu keep inda freedje wyle shiz aweay. Iez gotted a sydekar neow so cann bweeng trifful and kkek filled mit dubbul kweem, get the kittleorn ai be dare aforeya nose eet
:thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> When is Thanksgiving? Am I write in thinking it's the last Friday in November?
> Do you have turkey for Thanksgiving and Chrimbo?


It's the fourth Thursday of November so that makes it the 28th this year. More and more it has become a 4 day weekend though with a lot of people having two days off instead of one.

I guess businesses figured they might as well make Friday a holiday as well since no work ever got done on Friday. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> glennie - yore mishun, shood yu wish tu accept it, is tu get on yer bike an bring me a chocclit kaek filled wiv dubble creme, ore a trifle made wiv bird's custard, an no sherry.


Hay! that reminds me. My supermarket has a "British" section and I saw Birds custard on the shelf there. It looked like a mix that you add to milk to make custard. It it good? I've though about buyin it but its kind of espensive so I hesitate since I dont no if its enny gud.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Glennee, yu be reely, reely, reely kareful bout opnin the door, speshly at nite. A few yeers ago, a lady livin on the street rite behind my house had a man come nokin on her door at nite. She didnt open it jus asked who is it. He told her the back of her house was on fire and she had to get out of the house. Insted of leevin she called the poleese an they told her to stay inside and wait fer the fire dept. The fire dept and poleese both came racin in and the "Good Samaritin" was gone.
> 
> Then they told her that just the week before, a lady down the street had that happen. She opened the door and the man pushed in and raped her. Both of these women were about my age and lived alone. I never heard any more about so I dont no if they caught him or not, but it shows that you have to be kareful about strangers komin to the door. Especially women who live alone.
> 
> Keep your door locked and the light on.


Missy ai pwomiss ai will nott open da dore tu enywun ai fink eez suspishuss, day or night, ai keep the safety catch orn at awl tymes, nave abolt top and bottom of back and front doors, eet bee lyke fort khox :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Hay! that reminds me. My supermarket has a "British" section and I saw Birds custard on the shelf there. It looked like a mix that you add to milk to make custard. It it good? I've though about buyin it but its kind of espensive so I hesitate since I dont no if its enny gud.


yes missy da Birds custard be gud :thumbup: it myte be expensive, butt would last yu a long time, the insrugtions on the tin makes a pint of custard , but if'n you make sum just for yourself yu kud make half the amount :thumbup: Can yu buy the reddy made stuff in cans? thay is ok but home made is best isn't it


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yes ai be finkin missellen shud get wun of dem pressy button fingymadjigs, then she wud feel safe in da gardin and arouwnd the howse
> 
> ai got a man hear fixin a segurritee lyte neer mai frunt dore soe wen ai kumz howme dwunk ai can sea mei waye
> 
> wee has had a fue stwangers nokkin on dores att nyte so mei sun towld me tu get da lyte and not tu open da dore, ai has a spehowl in da dore soe ai allus luk tu sea hoo dare and neow I has da lyte aiell be habul tu sea :thumbup:


Well the naise man has fixed the securittey lite and also fixed the back gate, he noticed we had to put a brickk near it so it wudunt keep banging, the latch had broked, he wudunt taeke any more money soe I gave him the cookies I made for his kids also 6 mince pies wot ai was making while he was here, he was well pleased cos ee sed his wyfe didunt do much caeke baking, neow ai going tu maeksum moore cuckies dissafternoon fore mai kids
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Bird's custard is good misellen. mai mum yoused ter meik it weev halk ordinary milk ern half evaporated/condensed milk an eat woz scrummy.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

blakk pudin glennie? Treble yuck .......

aiz jes membered ai gots sum little microwavy maaroni cheese in de freezer. Yummy :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> yes missy da Birds custard be gud :thumbup: it myte be expensive, butt would last yu a long time, the insrugtions on the tin makes a pint of custard , but if'n you make sum just for yourself yu kud make half the amount :thumbup: Can yu buy the reddy made stuff in cans? thay is ok but home made is best isn't it


The Birds I be lukin at is a mix. I sumtymes buy a canned custard of a diffrent brand (cant remember the name). It's pretty gud but tastes lyke the corn starch custard my Mum taught me to make. That is so easy to make that I don't see much reason to buy canned stuff which is alot more espensive.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Well the naise man has fixed the securittey lite and also fixed the back gate, he noticed we had to put a brickk near it so it wudunt keep banging, the latch had broked, he wudunt taeke any more money soe I gave him the cookies I made for his kids also 6 mince pies wot ai was making while he was here, he was well pleased cos ee sed his wyfe didunt do much caeke baking, neow ai going tu maeksum moore cuckies dissafternoon fore mai kids
> :thumbup:


Gee wiz Glenee, fer mince pies I wudda kumed and fixed yure gate. (I dont du sekurty lites tho, I kinda leary of lectricity).


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Bird's custard is good misellen. mai mum yoused ter meik it weev halk ordinary milk ern half evaporated/condensed milk an eat woz scrummy.


dats da weay ai makes it m'laeydee

wy yu saye chekk mei block puddn, eets naise ---


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> dats da weay ai makes it m'laeydee
> 
> wy yu saye chekk mei block puddn, eets naise ---


wha ha ha he he heee ai fort yu sed trebbul chekk da black puddn he he eh ye fink mei highs ned chekkin


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> wha ha ha he he heee ai fort yu sed trebbul chekk da black puddn he he eh ye fink mei highs ned chekkin


lol glennie.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol glennie.


lol ai juss memered dem mincers had bwandy id dem I opes da naise mans chillern downt getted dwunk  :evil:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> lol ai juss memered dem mincers had bwandy id dem I opes da naise mans chillern downt getted dwunk  :evil:


mi and mai bruvver used ter pritend ter git drunk orn wine gums lol.

my ex has jes tekken bloo two the field, wear anuvver dorg (husky german shephers cross) was chasing wiv heem. Uther dogg got veri barki whin bloo kept awtruning heem.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gee wiz Glenee, fer mince pies I wudda kumed and fixed yure gate. (I dont du sekurty lites tho, I kinda leary of lectricity).


ai kood eat christmas pudding every day for a year, but not mince pies. Dunno why. My MIL was a fab cook but got ernoyed evri yier koz ai dint eet her mins pies. Evri yier ai hadter tel her it wasnt her mins pies, it was any mince pies 
:-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> mi and mai bruvver used ter pritend ter git drunk orn wine gums lol.
> 
> my ex has jes tekken bloo two the field, wear anuvver dorg (husky german shephers cross) was chasing wiv heem. Uther dogg got veri barki whin bloo kept awtruning heem.
> 
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> ai kood eat christmas pudding every day for a year, but not mince pies. Dunno why. My MIL was a fab cook but got ernoyed evri yier koz ai dint eet her mins pies. Evri yier ai hadter tel her it wasnt her mins pies, it was any mince pies
> :-D


I luv mince pie but have never tried making one. They are usually available in bake shops around this time of year, but last year I never did find one, not even a frozen bake it yerself one. I may have to try making one myself this year. Of course if I learned how, I could have them during the year instead of just at Holiday time. Laziness does have its drawbacks!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


wun day that bloo will get a terribul shokk when hi fainds a dog kan run faster than him .....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> wun day that bloo will get a terribul shokk when hi fainds a dog kan run faster than him .....


Byte your tung!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


      ai soe pleezed mr hex is helping out as yu said before, yu can keap friends and help eachnuvver fore the boys

ai love xmas duff anorl eet woz Rons fave toom mincers ai can taek ore leeve, tu bee kwite honest ai dun fink theyr'e werf maelin cos Aldis are delish


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Makes me think though. A couple neighbors cats like to come in my back yard and hang out (I expect they want one of the birds at the feeders). Clancy objects to this and chases them. They head for the fence and hop over. A couple of days ago though, Clancy almost had one of them. The only thing that saved the day was a little branch that had fallen out of a tree and Clancy stumbled over it. Even after that slowing Clancy down the cat just barely made if over the fence before Clancy had him. I hate to think what will happen if he catches one. Used to be Clancy was just playing but lately he is really serious about it. That day, the hair was standing up all the way down his back. If he catches one, the cat will fight back and I hate to think which one will get the worst of it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'd worry about that too misellen. Clancy must be very fast still to nearly catch a cat. There are two tough toms next door who chase bloo if they see him. Mind you, they chase foxes too, which is quite something ...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Just thinking about Christmas. When chris was born, I had him in the early hours. My ex took michael - who was 2 - to the childminders as usual (she was like Mary Poppins) and I was back with chris when michael got home at lunch time. Michael came running in, asking where Father Christmas was ......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I'd worry about that too misellen. Clancy must be very fast still to nearly catch a cat. There are two tough toms next door who chase bloo if they see him. Mind you, they chase foxes too, which is quite something ...


Hey gals has yu noteeced we up tu paege 96, hope they don't stop the fred


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Hey gals has yu noteeced we up tu paege 96, hope they don't stop the fred


any minnit now they will make it number 4.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Just thinking about Christmas. When chris was born, I had him in the early hours. My ex took michael - who was 2 - to the childminders as usual (she was like Mary Poppins) and I was back with chris when michael got home at lunch time. Michael came running in, asking where Father Christmas was ......


LOL isn't that just like a little one,-- never mind abowt his noo baby bruvver--


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Why cann ai smell ceegarr smowk orl de taim? Ai howp bloo isn't having crafty wuns kos his blankits are cryllic ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

oh dear, ai juss had tu byte my tongue, theres a fred -- 'I think he only wanted money' ? I gave my opinion and some**--- replied with a remark to my post that gotted my goat grrrr-- this fish ain't gona byte no seree :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Why cann ai smell ceegarr smowk orl de taim? Ai howp bloo isn't having crafty wuns kos his blankits are cryllic ....


LOL omg ring fyre breegade juss een kase, ai rekkun its cos we torking bowt chrimbo and ee fort eed trie a ceegar


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Just thinking about Christmas. When chris was born, I had him in the early hours. My ex took michael - who was 2 - to the childminders as usual (she was like Mary Poppins) and I was back with chris when michael got home at lunch time. Michael came running in, asking where Father Christmas was ......


Wow! you got home fast. I had my daughter in a military hospital and they kept me there for 5 days. (no problems, that was the standard time for that hospital).


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Why cann ai smell ceegarr smowk orl de taim? Ai howp bloo isn't having crafty wuns kos his blankits are cryllic ....


I wud check out the howse tu be sure nothin is tryinb to burn. Check around electric outlets etc. Sumtymes things will smolder fer a while an then start to burn.

I am very leery about fires cause I once had a neighbor who died in a fire in her house early one morning.

Mebbe your new meds are having a strange side effect?

And last, have you ever been a smoker? If yu have mebbe it is an old craving coming up. Sometimes, (when I get hungry) I can smell bacon cooking even though no one is cooking anything. Its just in my mind.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a question. I don't have much experience with changing colors so I have a question about this post.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-215074-1.html

The poster asks about changing color so that the first stitch shows up in the new color. It seems to me that all of the answers are about how to weave in the ends, That is not what she asks. Would either of you check this out and tell me if I anm mistaken?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I have a question. I don't have much experience with changing colors so I have a question about this post.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-215074-1.html
> 
> The poster asks about changing color so that the first stitch shows up in the new color. It seems to me that all of the answers are about how to weave in the ends, That is not what she asks. Would either of you check this out and tell me if I anm mistaken?


I've looked at it, but haven't looked at the youtube, but I think the person mentioning Kaffe Fasset is right. It's a bit like doing fairisle, when you twizzle the colours at the back as you go. You are right though, most of the answers are about weaving in ends ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I wud check out the howse tu be sure nothin is tryinb to burn. Check around electric outlets etc. Sumtymes things will smolder fer a while an then start to burn.
> 
> I am very leery about fires cause I once had a neighbor who died in a fire in her house early one morning.
> 
> ...


Hmm - I've checked, and spotted someone is having a bonfire. I am an ex-smoker, but have, thank goodness, got past the stage of craving.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I have a question. I don't have much experience with changing colors so I have a question about this post.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-215074-1.html
> 
> The poster asks about changing color so that the first stitch shows up in the new color. It seems to me that all of the answers are about how to weave in the ends, That is not what she asks. Would either of you check this out and tell me if I anm mistaken?


I always get in a twiddle with changing colours so no good asking me, I'm sure somebody can help her though !!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Wow! you got home fast. I had my daughter in a military hospital and they kept me there for 5 days. (no problems, that was the standard time for that hospital).


When I had michael, it was standard to stay in for three days. When we moved here, they had the option that - if you had a healthy pregnancy and was on your second or more baby, you could drop and run in about 7 hours. I chose that.

Being a comunist country with an NHS (sorry, some of the freds compare our system to Marxism) we have midwives whose duty it is to visit for at least 10 days to check if mum and baby are doing well. My merican SIL was horrified that we have midwives who do nearly everything for uncomplicated births, but they are so highly trained and experienced they are often better than docs.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I've looked at it, but haven't looked at the youtube, but I think the person mentioning Kaffe Fasset is right. It's a bit like doing fairisle, when you twizzle the colours at the back as you go. You are right though, most of the answers are about weaving in ends ....


This was the second time today that the video was posted. I looked at it the first time I saw it but stopped after I had seen more than half of it and nothing had come up about how to change colors etc. All I saw was the different knitted items and what inspired the designs. Basically it looked to me like a commercial for his new books.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oh dear, ai juss had tu byte my tongue, theres a fred -- 'I think he only wanted money' ? I gave my opinion and some**--- replied with a remark to my post that gotted my goat grrrr-- this fish ain't gona byte no seree :thumbup:


yore kwait rite nott two go bakk on that un glennie. Rarfer meen koment ern karnt leave in awer kuntree ......


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hmm - I've checked, and spotted someone is having a bonfire. I am an ex-smoker, but have, thank goodness, got past the stage of craving.


At least you don't have to worry about why you smell smoke. I am almost paranoid about fire. Some of my neighbors like to have fires outdoors some for cookouts and others just to burn trash. I always smell the smoke and cannot relax until I find the source. The smell of smoke will even wake me up if I am asleep (sort of an internal smoke alarm).LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I always get in a twiddle with changing colours so no good asking me, I'm sure somebody can help her though !!


I just get irritated. I see a lot of posts where someone will ask a question and the answers are all about something else. I guess they are in such a hurry to answer that they don't take the time to really read the question.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> When I had michael, it was standard to stay in for three days. When we moved here, they had the option that - if you had a healthy pregnancy and was on your second or more baby, you could drop and run in about 7 hours. I chose that.
> 
> Being a comunist country with an NHS (sorry, some of the freds compare our system to Marxism) we have midwives whose duty it is to visit for at least 10 days to check if mum and baby are doing well. My merican SIL was horrified that we have midwives who do nearly everything for uncomplicated births, but they are so highly trained and experienced they are often better than docs.


You are beginning to hear more and more about midwives over here too. I see no problem with it as long as it is a normal pregnancy. The midwives have the experience and probably deliver more babies than most doctors. Basically, that is all they do so I think they are more attuned to how everything is going and more able to identify with the mother.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yore kwait rite nott two go bakk on that un glennie. Rarfer meen koment ern karnt leave in awer kuntree ......


What post wer that? I dint see it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> What post wer that? I dint see it.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214719-2.html


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I posted a reply on the changing colours thread - if you go to about minute 6 of the video he does show briefly what I do in fairisle etc. I hope that helps the KPer


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> I just get irritated. I see a lot of posts where someone will ask a question and the answers are all about something else. I guess they are in such a hurry to answer that they don't take the time to really read the question.


I agree with you missy-- Anyway i've just knitted a scarf in the softest wool-- shh think it's krylik I've made it for my neighbours g/ daughter she's only 5, I hope she doesn't get hold of any matches, I'm going to make some of those crochet flowers to sew along the bottom edges, to make it look pretty and girlie, the scarf is in a lovely cream colour


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I agree with you missy-- Anyway i've just knitted a scarf in the softest wool-- shh think it's krylik I've made it for my neighbours g/ daughter she's only 5, I hope she doesn't get hold of any matches, I'm going to make some of those crochet flowers to sew along the bottom edges, to make it look pretty and girlie, the scarf is in a lovely cream colour


Thats nice of you. I bet she will love it. At that age they seem to really love it when you make them things like that.

I made my neighbors daughter a hat at about that age and her Mum could hardly get it off of her.

Now she's a teenager and so choosy about what she wears that I don't even try. Clothing becomes so very important at this age and if everyone else isn't wearing the same thing, it "just isn't IN". But at the same time, that same thing has to be just a bit different from everyone else. I don't know if that is so they stand out or so they cant be called copykats.

When my daughter was a teen it didn't seem to matter as much what it looked like as that it came from the "right" store and had a famous name splashed across the rear end!

When I was that age, I couldn't afford to be so fussy. I was just grateful if I had clothes that hadn't been handed down from my three sisters. LOLOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

lol misellen, ai koodnt be fussi eever....ai wore mi bruvvers hand me dawns.

Larse yier ai had sum golden n a bit glittery yarn. Ai didnt no whot ter du wiv eat se jes meyd er skarf in a feather and fan pattern. chris gave eat to pritti charli, who dint tekk eat orf fer mumfs.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol misellen, ai koodnt be fussi eever....ai wore mi bruvvers hand me dawns.
> 
> Larse yier ai had sum golden n a bit glittery yarn. Ai didnt no whot ter du wiv eat se jes meyd er skarf in a feather and fan pattern. chris gave eat to pritti charli, who dint tekk eat orf fer mumfs.


http://www.gotoquiz.com/how_posh_are_you_2

Have a go at this


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> http://www.gotoquiz.com/how_posh_are_you_2
> 
> Have a go at this


and no cheating


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

and i aint sending it to the chit chat eever, some smart a*** will pick fault   :evil:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

yupps dowunt fred it - someone won't like it or be able to translate it. What was your score?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yupps dowunt fred it - someone won't like it or be able to translate it. What was your score?


46% wots yours


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> yupps dowunt fred it - someone won't like it or be able to translate it. What was your score?


yure ryte, they ain't werf bovverin wiv :thumbdown:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

lol, mine is 36%, must be common as muck ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol, mine is 36%, must be common as muck ....


LOL and hear woz ai finkin yu woz porsh, ai howpe missy sees it but ai bet sheez abed naow, and dats ware aiem orf neow, niyte nyte my likkul fwen sleip well and jeap warm x x x x


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

nighty nite all


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lol misellen, ai koodnt be fussi eever....ai wore mi bruvvers hand me dawns.
> 
> Larse yier ai had sum golden n a bit glittery yarn. Ai didnt no whot ter du wiv eat se jes meyd er skarf in a feather and fan pattern. chris gave eat to pritti charli, who dint tekk eat orf fer mumfs.


It makes yu feel gud to give to sumwun hu reely likes it like that.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> http://www.gotoquiz.com/how_posh_are_you_2
> 
> Have a go at this


I tried it (I could figger out the rite answers fer most esept I wernt shure which store wud be equal to Walmart (discount store) so I wint wif the one in the middle.

I am 19% posh and "could well be a Chav". I never herd of Chav but I has gots a pretty gud idee what it is.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> LOL and hear woz ai finkin yu woz porsh, ai howpe missy sees it but ai bet sheez abed naow, and dats ware aiem orf neow, niyte nyte my likkul fwen sleip well and jeap warm x x x x


Gorsh, yu-uns mite not want to eben associate wif a low class like me.   :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Guess what I got today (at Walmart the discount store). A onesy. It is bright red with white polkadots and cute little cow faces on the feet. I will try to take a picture of it tomorrow (but I wont be wearin it!) It looks kinda like a clown suit!!! 

My outing for tomorrow got cancelled due to rain so I will be home tomorrow.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

My apologies to MisEllen - It would appear that Gateway was bought out by Acer, not Hewlett-Packard. Acer is not a bad company...and the transaction was finalized in 2007 October.

The other brand I'm not fond of is Packard-Bell, which WAS bought out by Hewlett - thus the Hewlett-Packard name.

I do appreciate the protection offered for a hungree Mz Lostie. :XD:

We have a nice pair of pies made from freshly prepared apple, cinnamon, sugar, and arrowroot powder. Only the pie shells were store-bought.

I should research better instead of getting my facts a tad off. :|

Most things bought in 2013 or later should be fine from Gigabyte, ASUS, Gateway....in fact Gigabyte has mice available per a Wikipedia perusal.

This baby's mainboard is ASUS, the video card (same). <G> I had no problem agreeing to my Dad's choice of a 1GB video card when I saw the brand. His money, but who gets to put in/deal with the installation? Now we have to find a un-registered class of mainboard memory to have 4GB or more. Had to put back the starting 2GB because the newly purchased stick (possibly) is registered. 90 to 98 percent of the stuff I've built, AMD/Intel main chip, require the non-registered mainboard memory.

Just telling y'all for general shopping tips.

1.) Choose a main board (Asus, Gigabyte) {either processor main chip} that can handle 8GB or better for upgrades.
2.) If you are limited in funds - choose one that has two or more video connections on board.
3.) If you choose a dial-up modem...you won't be able to choose the USB 3 card - one or the other is placed to the immediate right of the PCI-express slot (where the better video card will go).
4.) If you don't have a blue colored USB slot on the mainboard, don't want the dial-up modem...get the USB 3 adapter card - you will be able to read the USB 2 still and any USB 3 devices you will want to use.

Enough techie advice. Now to wait for clarity of any points you want to know about.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> Gorsh, yu-uns mite not want to eben associate wif a low class like me.   :XD: :mrgreen:


missy if'n yu was drippin with dyamonds or hanging een rags 
of korse we wood steel soeshiate widya, wee luvsya   :thumbup:

Of korse you allus new ai woz posh bye the waye hy speeks         :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> nighty nite all


http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=4308222&t=214953

hears annuvver wun wot gits herr panties in a tweest


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gud mornin luvlies, eets a naise frossty mooning and ai myte goew fore a jdjog een mei wunsie


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oooh, misellen has a onesie .... I know Walmart. They bought out Asda here, but kept the Asda name, so as not to confuse the natives.

And Tesco has just started opening up in Chinaland.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Don't worry about being a chav misellen ... some of my best friends.....

That quiz was a swizz anyway ... never mentioned if you were so common you had to buy your own furniture instead of inheriting it from you great great grandfather ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> oooh, misellen has a onesie .... I know Walmart. They bought out Asda here, but kept the Asda name, so as not to confuse the natives.
> 
> And Tesco has just started opening up in Chinaland.


Yes missy has a onesie ai woud lyke to sea a pikshur of it pleeze, myne is from asda eet be grean red hand yerrow stwipes

da peepul een chinaland will lyke Tesco, has ya'll noteeced da fred ai juss potded?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Yes missy has a onesie ai woud lyke to sea a pikshur of it pleeze, myne is from asda eet be grean red hand yerrow stwipes
> 
> da peepul een chinaland will lyke Tesco, has ya'll noteeced da fred ai juss potded?


can't find it glennie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> can't find it glennie


page 98 m'laydee

ai copied it fore yu it's just above ware we woz toking bowt da quizz ?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

oh, got it. Yups that's an unfortunate one. Have you done the quiz to see what animal you are? I'm a wolf, but was worried I'd be a sloth .....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-215367-1.html

it's here. I wanna see if misellen is a meercat.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Let's see...two wolves, and two unknown types?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Let's see...two wolves, and two unknown types?


I'm desperate to know now kaixxie. Maybe that's why we ganged up?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I'm desperate to know now kaixxie. Maybe that's why we ganged up?


The two unknowns are glenlady and misellen. Was thinking possibly a cat type (grew up with one or two at various times). I am quiet and not appreciative of crowds.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> The two unknowns are glenlady and misellen. Was thinking possibly a cat type (grew up with one or two at various times). I am quiet and not appreciative of crowds.


I'm a honey bee !!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> I'm a honey bee !!


a queen or a worker?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> The two unknowns are glenlady and misellen. Was thinking possibly a cat type (grew up with one or two at various times). I am quiet and not appreciative of crowds.


I could be loud and tolerate crowds when I was paid for it, but not my choice now .... :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> a queen or a worker?


LOL kud 'bee' both   worker most likely


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> LOL kud 'bee' both   worker most likely


playing with words. Nice one ....

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218436-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

